# [Official] ASUS SABERTOOTH Motherboards Club (TUF Series)



## Buttermilk

Motherboard Layout


----------



## moksh4u2

ty buttermilk for the picture

i added you to the list after seeing ur sig
hope its k


----------



## Buttermilk

Np


----------



## crazymilk

So has anybody had any joy in OCing this mobo?

I have just hooked one up and before I install it I thought I would check to see how people are find it so far.

I have mine with a 930 and 6GB Mushkin.

Lets get people posting thier OC results with settings.


----------



## Sin0822

you should post your OCing results in a template so your other members can copy the template and repost their settings. its a nice looking board.


----------



## crazymilk

I am in the middle of the build so hopefully will get some settings up once Im up and running


----------



## wholeeo

Had it for about 2 months now, just now getting into the overclocking thing on i7. Want to get my rig up to 4ghz stable without so much vcore voltage,









It also doesn't help that ASUS uses frequencies instead of multipliers which most tutorials use in their instructions,


----------



## crazymilk

I am really liking this mobo.

I have been playing around for a few days now - this thing is bullet proof. YOu really get the impression you can rough it up and it just laughs back at you.

So far I have only worked the CPU and without really trying running 4.2Ghz (200BCLK) on my 930. 1.3v and max temps after 8hrs Prime/20 runs IBT of 69c fully stable.
My gut feeling is this will hit 220 BLCK if needed.

I will post up settings later when I am back home but so far so good.


----------



## Theory

My friends dad just ordered this today along with a GTX 465 and 6gb's of dominator ram...later on this month he is ordering a i7 950..Sound good? and is this board a beast like its stated to be? he might go SLI later on also


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

I have this mobo, and for the most part it has been great.

Overclocking is somewhat troublesome though.

Just a heads up!!!!

Be very careful with LAN drivers on this thing. The ones Win 7 installed seemed to cause BSODs galore, use the ones off the driver CD. Not often I ever have to do that but on this occasion it will save you alot of grief.

Also, bios 0603 has just come out dated 9th November and in the changelog "Stability Fixes", not sure what that means exactly.

If anyone experienced has any luck getting to 4Ghz on this board, please share the info because there is just sooooo much you can tweak on this thing.


----------



## crazymilk

I am currently on 4.2 Stable on my 930 with RAM at 2000Mhz.

Currently stable and at good temps with 1.344v on the CPU. I have the CPU under a swiftech Apogee XT water block and max temps under Intelburn test of 70c (20 passes)
Absolutely loving this mobo, it seems to handle voltages really well and needs very little tweaking,


----------



## Mark_K

I just built a new system for my brother with this motherboard!


----------



## whe3ls

hey guys, ive been thinking about this board, would you guys buy this board again?


----------



## Mark_K

I did not do a SLI set up on this board. I did notice that if you did do SLI the cards would be very close to each other and may run hot.

Anyone runing SLI can confirm this?

If I had to buy a new MO now I would get the Asus Rampage III Formula.


----------



## Asce

Add me to the list


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mark_K* 
I did not do a SLI set up on this board. I did notice that if you did do SLI the cards would be very close to each other and may run hot.

Anyone runing SLI can confirm this?

If I had to buy a new MO now I would get the Asus Rampage III Formula.

I'm running Crossfire, get a bit of clearance but nothing major. GPU temps don't suffer too much but I do have a 200mm fan blowing onto them.


----------



## murcielago585

I absolutely love the look of this board. I'm planning on the P67 version of the Sabertooth when Sandy Bridge arrives, and I'm pumped.


----------



## mal1954

has anyone tried the xmp enabled setting with 2000mhz ram, and if so what ram were you using and what results did you get ....thanks


----------



## desmopilot

Ordered an i7 950 with this board, might as well add me to the list. I'll post when my parts arrive this week!


----------



## crazymilk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mal1954* 
has anyone tried the xmp enabled setting with 2000mhz ram, and if so what ram were you using and what results did you get ....thanks

No not tried the XMP

I have my Mushkin stable at 2000Mhz at 8-10-8-24


----------



## wholeeo

Has anyone besides me updated to the latest 0603 bios? If so what do you guys think? I seems that they have removed xtreme phase full power mode and added a CPU level up feature for easy overclocking.


----------



## Asce

Wondering if anyone here has the same issue i got. Everytime i unplug it from the mains the bios resets. suspect the battery is to blame.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Built this PC for my friend last week using the Sabertooth. Great board.









i7 950, GTX460, 12GB ram (!). Gonna install the H50 tomorrow, and hit 4GHz. 8)


----------



## crazymilk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asce* 
Wondering if anyone here has the same issue i got. Everytime i unplug it from the mains the bios resets. suspect the battery is to blame.

It should'nt reset m8. If you unplug the mains, when you reboot it you should be asked to hit F1, once you do that your old settings should still be there. This is normal. Just Save and Exit and your back to your tweaked settings


----------



## HeliXpc

I just got this board and wow, what an easy board to overclock, i like it more than the classified e760 i replaced this with. Everything is good except my memory read in everest is a bit low, im using the latest bios 0603 with corsair dominator 1600 C8 6GB kit. Anyone else help confirm this? or is this an isolated case for me? thx.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HeliXpc

Can someone with run everest with bios 0603 and post a screen shot? thanks.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliXpc* 
Can someone with run everest with bios 0603 and post a screen shot? thanks.

Will do once I get home.


----------



## Asce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazymilk* 
It should'nt reset m8. If you unplug the mains, when you reboot it you should be asked to hit F1, once you do that your old settings should still be there. This is normal. Just Save and Exit and your back to your tweaked settings

Shouldnt need to do that at all. Got an X38 that never had this issue. Ive changed the CMOS battery and tested it and it all seems to be fine now. Unplugged it from the mains and for a minute and havent had to do any settings in the BIOS since.


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wholeeo* 
Will do once I get home.

thanks


----------



## desmopilot

Just got my 950/sabertooth/XMS3 in the mail today. First impression: awesome board with no complaints. Put the rig together, first boot successful POST no issues at all, all 6GB RAM detected both in the BIOS and Windows. Running some good'ol p95 with everything @ stock to make sure everything's fine.

EDIT: in the BIOS I noticed MCH temp was being reported at 57C, is that normal?


----------



## 1spike

Whats the spacing like for your vid cards was wondering because i have the same ones in sli, do you think it will fit a Noctua nh-d14 cooler? Is there room for a pci sound card. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## desmopilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
Whats the spacing like for your vid cards was wondering because i have the same ones in sli, do you think it will fit a Noctua nh-d14 cooler? Is there room for a pci sound card. Thanks for any suggestions

It is a tight fit for the top card. Idle temps for the top card increased about 5-8C (used to idle around 28C when I had just the one card, now that I'm running SLI it idles at around 35C). Load temps are a bit different, guess it's the nature of the Cyclone cooler. Playing BC2 for 30ish mins afterburner said the top card topped out at 75C and the bottom at 66C - which is still plenty acceptable if you ask me.

Don't see why a NH-D14 wouldn't fit, you should be fine. There's a PCI slot that will be above the top card, that'll be a perfect slot for a PCI sound card.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliXpc* 
I just got this board and wow, what an easy board to overclock, i like it more than the classified e760 i replaced this with. Everything is good except my memory read in everest is a bit low, im using the latest bios 0603 with corsair dominator 1600 C8 6GB kit. Anyone else help confirm this? or is this an isolated case for me? thx.











Here ya go.


----------



## strap624

Any issues with the power phases on this board? It's only 8+2 right? I'm considering it but other boards have 16 phase. I want a stable 4ghz clock with a i7-950.


----------



## 1spike

Well i just ordred my new Sabertooth


----------



## blackbalt89

I love this board and everything about it. I'm the only one of my friends that actually likes the military green coloring.

It gives my HAF 932 some diversity from the normal red/black.


----------



## 1spike

Yea ive got a new i7-950 to drop in cant wait


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wholeeo* 









Here ya go.

Thanks alot, i appreciate it, the problem was the prefetch, i enabled it and it shot the bandwidth up, thanks for helping out









And this is one amazing motherboard, only drawback is the PCI realtek lan, but i use a Bigfoot 2100 card, so it doesnt bother me.

http://techreport.com/articles.x/19712/4


----------



## hebamd6

Tomorrow my Sabertooth will coming.And I hope it will overclock well.I need 4.5ghz+ and more.


----------



## crazymilk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strap624* 
Any issues with the power phases on this board? It's only 8+2 right? I'm considering it but other boards have 16 phase. I want a stable 4ghz clock with a i7-950.

4Ghz will be no problem with this board

Mine so far~:


----------



## GTR Mclaren

how many fans can be installed and controlled via bios with this mobo???


----------



## shnur

Woohoo! I'm going to pick up one of these for my build


----------



## strap624

How is the PCI slot spacing for a crossfire setup on this board?


----------



## axizor

This is a great board. I have it paired up with an i7-950 and dual GTX 460s and they work great. For two video cards, the space is very tight, but I didn't have a problem. This is an excellent board and you can't beat it for the price.


----------



## strap624

^wow that is a tight fit. Those GPU's and That cooler make the board look like a micro atx!

Are there any mini PCI-e or regular PCI slots still available?

Also I noticed you have the same case and PSU as I do, any issues with mounting the PSU with the fan sucking from the bottom?


----------



## axizor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strap624* 
^wow that is a tight fit. Those GPU's and That cooler make the board look like a micro atx!

Are there any mini PCI-e or regular PCI slots still available?

Also I noticed you have the same case and PSU as I do, any issues with mounting the PSU with the fan sucking from the bottom?

Haha yes, I thought the same thing! I'm just thankful it all fit!

I don't think the PCI Express X4 slot could be used at all. If you look dead center in the middle between the cooler and first GPU, you can see the little PCI Express X1 slot. I suppose you could be able to use that. I was thinking about getting a sound card in there but I'm debating whether to buy one since I already have a nice 7.1 Headset w/USB Sound card.


----------



## Habeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren* 
how many fans can be installed and controlled via bios with this mobo???

About 2 dozen. Here's what I learned about the board's fan control, and how I have it configured :

There are 4 BIOS controlled fan headers. They are labeled as CPU_Fan and CHA_FAN 1 through 3. The other headers are not speed controlled, but the RPM of the fan can be monitored in windows.

The speed control has to be enabled in BIOS (QFan Enable for both CPU and chassis). The "turbo" profile is what I use for the chassis fans, and the "standard" profile for the cpu fan. A program called "Asus Fan Xpert" lets you fine tune the profile for the *cpu fan only*

You can only leave the chassis fans on one of the 3 available default profiles.

Another limitation : the CPU fan header *only* controls the speed of a PWM fan. A non PWM fan (aka any 3 pin fan) will run at full speed all the time. If you don't plug a fan into the CPU fan header the board will whine every time you reboot.

So here's how I have it configured. I have a haf x with 7 fans inside. 6 of the fans go to y splitters and plug into the motherboard chassis fan headers. I have a single PWM fan that plugs into the CPU fan header.

The fans are extremely quiet, running at around 600 rpm most of the time. When the CPU temperature rises, all of the fans speed up. (chassis fans are regulated by the CPU temperature only I think)

Fan splitters are about $3-4 on ebay.

There's much more creative things you can do if you take advantage of the PWM headers on this board. With the right type of splitter, one that powers each fan using a connector to the power supply instead of the motherboard, you can string basically dozens of fans to the board's 2 PWM headers. Each fan would receive the PWM control signal which can be finely adjusted from 20% to 100% duty cycle. You can even connect a water cooling pump and control it via PWM as well. (just make sure the power for heavy stuff comes right from the power supply, with ONLY the PWM signal coming off the motherboard)

A nearly silent PC is possible, with the fans barely running at all during normal use and getting nice and loud during gaming. You'd have to plan it out carefully and invest in a quieter case than I did, however.


----------



## Habeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strap624* 
How is the PCI slot spacing for a crossfire setup on this board?

Forget it. You can't use the board's single PCI slot if you have dual graphics cards, *unless* one of those cards needs only a single slot cooler. And the cards that only need a single slot are the kind you wouldn't bother to SLI/crossfire anyway...

Another issue : ASUS decided to shave a buck on the ethernet controller. They picked a chip that connects to this boards PCI bus, *not* to it's PCI-e bus. This is how they are able to offer a board with usb 3, sata 6, a 5 year warranty, and high quality (and higher cost) capacitors and VRMs and other parts for under $200.

Well, one consequence is that limits the gigabit ethernet to only about 750 mbps throughput. But *also* it causes another problem. My sound blaster x-fire basically doesn't work on the PCI slot...the card will randomly die during Bad Company 2 (a game that uses the advanced features of the x-fire) and when it goes down it brings down the ethernet controller with it, kicking me out of the game. Resetting my overclock to stock settings didn't help. I ended up removing the card and the problems disappeared.

I strongly suspect that the x-fire is not a well behaved citizen of the PCI bus...creative is infamous for problems like these...so I am not blaming this board too much. I doubt a manufacturing defect with my particular board is causing the problem, I suspect that if I were to plug my card into any sabertooth x58 it would have the same problem.

Long story short : best bet is to pretend this board doesn't have a PCI slot. You do not need it for anything.


----------



## [email protected]

Sign me up but you gotta remember, there are two sabertooth motherboards. I got the lynnfield version support. So it supports i5/i7. Should arrive Tuesday then i gotta get ram and processor and at least a brand new cooler and psu.

Then i'm good to go on a whole new year







Whoo!







I have seen another sabertooth motherboard and it supports sandy bridge and omg she's a beauty.. check it out bros!

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/mot...oard-preview/2

I want this motherboard so bad.. looks like they are getting ideas to cover the components to prevent heat but what do you guys think? This is so gonna be my next build BUT i will wait til prices drop on these babies.


----------



## Habeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *strap624* 
Any issues with the power phases on this board? It's only 8+2 right? I'm considering it but other boards have 16 phase. I want a stable 4ghz clock with a i7-950.

4.1 ghz, stable for 6 weeks with 0 BSODs, daily gaming use, and a 48 hour run of OCCT spread over several nights. I also have all power management features enabled for this board, like speedstep and C-state.

Whatever the extra phases of a "16 phase" board do, they aren't necessary for good overclocks. I was able to do 4.2 ghz completely stable for a couple weeks, but I felt the voltage I needed for my chip was a notch too high and I backed off to 4.1 for 24/7 use. (it needed 1.39~1.4 volts for 4.2 ghz, and 1.38 volts for 4.1 ghz)

When researching the "phases" of power regulators I learned that the quality of the parts is much more important. A "2 phase" regulator can be just as stable as a 16 phase regulator if the parts are specced right. This board most likely uses higher spec caps and VRMs than previous ASUS boards so it doesn't need 16 phases.


----------



## HeliXpc

This has to be one of the most stable and most easy motherboards to overclock, and i used to have an evga classified e760 board. This is better, evga gave me random freezes and other issues. This has been 0 so far.


----------



## mach1

Well, add me to the list. I've had the board for a month now... no issues whatsoever.


----------



## 1spike

You can add me too, just got my board today should be up and running soon







Hope my Noctua D14 clears my Dominator ram!


----------



## seesee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


You can add me too, just got my board today should be up and running soon







Hope my Noctua D14 clears my Dominator ram!


do let me know the result too.. heehee, I wanted to a D14 but I got an H70 instead.


----------



## Asce

Anyone have any use on the USB3 side. Got and encloure for USB3 but everytime i connect it up with a drive attached it goes into a loop of dropping it and picking it back up. Can even copy a file it does it that quickly. Put in on a USB2 port and its fine.


----------



## Habeed

I tested my USB 3 port with a USB 2 device and it worked fine. Did you install the drivers for it?


----------



## shnur

With no drivers; I've failed to get the USB 3.0 working, even with 2.0 devices.








I don't mind much at the moment since I'm not fully set and there's a lot of ports on the back.


----------



## Habeed

You HAVE to install special drivers for it. The ones that come with windows will not work. It's called the "Renessa electronics USB 3.0 host controller" and the drivers have their own start menu entry. This makes perfect sense if you think about it : remember how back in the day when USB first came out and it wouldn't work in Windows 95? I don't quite recall if it worked in Win98 out of the box...I don't think it worked without a driver in that OS either...

Same thing applies if you want the SATA 6 to work. You have to install special drivers : Win 7 does not have the drivers you need by default.


----------



## blackbalt89

I <3 my Sabertoof


----------



## Asce

Drivers are all installed. A USB2 device seems to work fine


----------



## seesee

hmm just curious when you guys install a new component or just adjusting casing component..

on your first boot.. does your CPU and RAM red LED lights up and you will be force to reset cmos?

any way around it? or is it normal?


----------



## shnur

I think its normal as it detects default/best values.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
I think its normal as it detects default/best values.

what do you mean? that means is normal to reset CMOS everytime i make some adjustment to the components?


----------



## shnur

No; it's that it tests itself, it doesn't do anything to your BIOS.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
No; it's that it tests itself, it doesn't do anything to your BIOS.

but the problem is all the led light up and stays there...

is like telling me my CPU and RAM has problem.

I have to reset my CMOS for it work again.


----------



## shnur

Hum, that's not normal, do they go away? Because mine blink and fade out after.
If not, are you running specified voltages/normal specs?


----------



## seesee

on the first boot after making component adjustment(Example plug in and out a fan)

It will start up with CPU and RAM LED light up. I have to clear CMOS again to get it work.


----------



## aznofazns

I just got my board last night along with my Megahalems and 6GB CL7 Mushkin kit, so I'm just waiting on my 970 to arrive now. I was pleasantly surprised even before I opened the box. Everything about the packaging, not to mention the board itself, just exudes quality.









Just curious, does anyone have experience overclocking a hexa-core on the Sabertooth? I'm wondering what kind of overclock to expect. If you've got a quad-core instead, that's fine, post your max and 24/7 overclocks and voltages!


----------



## seesee

anyone here have the same problem as me?

when you install a new component and power on your system.. the CPU and RAM LED will stay light up... you have to do a CMOS reset to make boot up again


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seesee* 
anyone here have the same problem as me?

when you install a new component and power on your system.. the CPU and RAM LED will stay light up... you have to do a CMOS reset to make boot up again

Haven't had this happen yet. I recently upgraded my ram to Ripjaws and my system booted right up.


----------



## mulkman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wholeeo* 
Haven't had this happen yet. I recently upgraded my ram to Ripjaws and my system booted right up.

Im interested in buying this board, can someone recommend me some ram for this board that works perfectly.

1866Mhz/1600MHZ in terms vs latency

Im confused by the ASUS QVL list for this board lol


----------



## shnur

For RAM, there's a lot of them that are similar; I'd say to get something like 1600/C9 when you can't afford much, when you can afford more, up the speed and then lower the latency








G.skill are pretty solid.
I've had a lot of success with Corsair so I buy their XMS series, they're pretty cheap/solid.


----------



## HeliXpc

OK, ran into an issue, about 1 out of 2 times i turn my pc on, it wont turn on, i have to hold down the power button to turn it and and the bios resets itself, i have to press f1 to go into bios and load my saved overclock settings, my system is 100% stable once it boots into windows. ANyone else have this issue?


----------



## 1spike

Cant get sli settings to show up on nvidia control panel. Reinstalled drivers checked video cards and replaced sli bridge no luck.Showed up on old board!Any help would be great thanks


----------



## 1spike

Had to install video drivers twice now it showes up in nvidia control panel


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliXpc* 
OK, ran into an issue, about 1 out of 2 times i turn my pc on, it wont turn on, i have to hold down the power button to turn it and and the bios resets itself, i have to press f1 to go into bios and load my saved overclock settings, my system is 100% stable once it boots into windows. ANyone else have this issue?

Windows stable VS BIOS stable is a bit different, have you tried reverting to all stock for a couple of days?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
Cant get sli settings to show up on nvidia control panel. Reinstalled drivers checked video cards and replaced sli bridge no luck.Showed up on old board!Any help would be great thanks

Well, you kind of fixed your own problem! You can give yourself a rep


----------



## Mark_K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1spike* 
Cant get sli settings to show up on nvidia control panel. Reinstalled drivers checked video cards and replaced sli bridge no luck.Showed up on old board!Any help would be great thanks

I had this issue and solved by replacing the SLI Bridge. I see that you already did this however.


----------



## hebamd6

My Sabertooth

Board is very good.Only one thing is too bad ; north bridge is too hot.




























This is board originla voltage . 1.42 for 4.5ghz










And 4.75 ghz with heavy voltage


----------



## RyuTakezaki

Hey, for the chipset with Asus' logo on it, are you supposed to take off the sticker or thin layer of whatever off of it? I left it on since I only noticed at the end of my build.


----------



## hebamd6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RyuTakezaki* 
Hey, for the chipset with Asus' logo on it, are you supposed to take off the sticker or thin layer of whatever off of it? I left it on since I only noticed at the end of my build.


Yes my friend i know it.Plastic sticker was on the south bridge not on the NB.
Nothing is coming on the surface of NB.


----------



## RyuTakezaki

Is the south bridge not a chipset? I knew it was either the north or south, but I had forgotten. But anyways, it is ok to leave it on??


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RyuTakezaki* 
Is the south bridge not a chipset? I knew it was either the north or south, but I had forgotten. But anyways, it is ok to leave it on??

Not a good idea, it doesn't let the "Ceram!x" to deploy it's heat...
Same principle why you don't leave the plastic on a customer Heatsink for your cpu; it's just bad...


----------



## hebamd6

@ the starting i took it off this on the sb.Now sb is very cool.But nb is so hot.I think the reason is Ceramic.Is Creamic enough to cool?

SB:33 C
NB:50 C

with overclock or without overclock nothing is changing.


----------



## crazymilk

My NB idles at around 70c and I have seen it hit 81c after prolonged bench testing.

Does not seem to effect stabilty with Prime/Intel Burn Test/memtest/Furmark etc but I am still quite concerned about.

I may get a small 40mm fan to keep it cool.
I have also notice a threaded hole on the NB block - anybody else noticed it and any ideas what it is for?? Is it for an aftermarket cooler??


----------



## moksh4u2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliXpc* 
OK, ran into an issue, about 1 out of 2 times i turn my pc on, it wont turn on, i have to hold down the power button to turn it and and the bios resets itself, i have to press f1 to go into bios and load my saved overclock settings, my system is 100% stable once it boots into windows. ANyone else have this issue?

try replacing the mb battery
it will most likely be the culprit

cheers


----------



## gr1p

New to this forum and had a couple questions.

Has anybody successfully watercooled the northbridge and/or mosfets? I need some advice on which water blocks were used.

I hate having my NB run this hot.

my Sabertooth:


----------



## DS900

I became a very satisfied member of the Sabertooth Club Today


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moksh4u2* 
try replacing the mb battery
it will most likely be the culprit

cheers









really? on a brand new board, which battery do i buy and where from?


----------



## Cptmorgan

I'm planning to build a new pc for my friend with a Sabertooth X58 MB / i7 950

My friend will use the this pc for for 50% gaming and 50% video editing. I plan on overclocking to only a moderate level so that it will be stable. Of course I plan to have plenty of cooling, Noctua cooler, etc....

I'm just trying to decide how much ram he will need and which ram would overclock well with this MB.

I'm thinking either 8GB or 12GB (Win 7 64bit). He's not one to upgrade very often so I figured I would purchase more now to have a matched set rather than starting over with a new set of larger sticks in the future.

Does anyone know what would be a good choice of 1600mhz ram in this MB considering that we plan to overclock? I didn't see many 8GB or 12GB options on the ASUS compatibility list.

Also, It appears if I go with the Noctua NH-D14 cooler I won't be able to utilize any of the ram coolers on the market (not sure if the ram cooler is really necessary considering that I may leave his CPU at about 3.6Ghz).

Any ideas or advice would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Asce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliXpc* 
really? on a brand new board, which battery do i buy and where from?

Yep. Mine had a dead battery from the looks of it. Kept loosing all bios settings when disconnected from the mains even if it was 30 seconds


----------



## HeliXpc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asce*


Yep. Mine had a dead battery from the looks of it. Kept loosing all bios settings when disconnected from the mains even if it was 30 seconds


is it the CR2032 battery?


----------



## [email protected]

I am a owner of Sabertooth 55i and i would like to know what is the stable bios to download? Cuz i keep getting cpu error at start up cuz i'm running bios 606 and plus i'm puzzled why my ram is running at 1333mhz?

It's a Gskill Ram 4gb and timmings are 9-9-9-24 1.5v Should i be setting it XMP or auto or what? The bios is nice but a little confusing to understand compared the P5n-D i had. Help if you can please?? Thanks!


----------



## Mark_K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cptmorgan*


I'm planning to build a new pc for my friend with a Sabertooth X58 MB / i7 950

My friend will use the this pc for for 50% gaming and 50% video editing. I plan on overclocking to only a moderate level so that it will be stable. Of course I plan to have plenty of cooling, Noctua cooler, etc....

I'm just trying to decide how much ram he will need and which ram would overclock well with this MB.

I'm thinking either 8GB or 12GB (Win 7 64bit). He's not one to upgrade very often so I figured I would purchase more now to have a matched set rather than starting over with a new set of larger sticks in the future.

Does anyone know what would be a good choice of 1600mhz ram in this MB considering that we plan to overclock? I didn't see many 8GB or 12GB options on the ASUS compatibility list.

Also, It appears if I go with the Noctua NH-D14 cooler I won't be able to utilize any of the ram coolers on the market (not sure if the ram cooler is really necessary considering that I may leave his CPU at about 3.6Ghz).

Any ideas or advice would be great!

Thanks!


I just built a new system for my brother and he also games and is a video editor (he uses Avid Editing SW). I used:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145224
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TR3X6G1600C8D

Go with a 8 GB kit.

I would get a CORSAIR Hydro H70 CWCH70 120mm High Performance CPU Cooler This is the one I used on my system
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...181013&Tpk=h70


----------



## Asce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliXpc* 
is it the CR2032 battery?

Believe so. I just took a spare off another Asus board i got.


----------



## [email protected]

Any help anyone? I don't think i'd need a bios update but i still get that annoying cpu error at boot up and i press F1 but i can get in windows anyways. Oh as for ram, i set my ram to XMP and i guess it set my timmings right but the weird thing is i didn't know it set my clocks too and now my processor has been overclocked mild, used to be stock 2.80 and now it's 2.89 which is nice lol. I'm running 1600mhz but the weird thing is in my windows system it shows @ 240 i dunno what that means.


----------



## koven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr1p* 
New to this forum and had a couple questions.

Has anybody successfully watercooled the northbridge and/or mosfets? I need some advice on which water blocks were used.

I hate having my NB run this hot.


what size is your tubing? 3/8?


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Any help anyone? I don't think i'd need a bios update but i still get that annoying cpu error at boot up and i press F1 but i can get in windows anyways. Oh as for ram, i set my ram to XMP and i guess it set my timmings right but the weird thing is i didn't know it set my clocks too and now my processor has been overclocked mild, used to be stock 2.80 and now it's 2.89 which is nice lol. I'm running 1600mhz but the weird thing is in my windows system it shows @ 240 i dunno what that means.

You're in the wrong thread, we have the x58 board.
Keep in mind that windows shows different values than BIOS and that's normal


----------



## gr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


what size is your tubing? 3/8?


yup 3/8


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


You're in the wrong thread, we have the x58 board.
Keep in mind that windows shows different values than BIOS and that's normal










There is no SABERTOOTH 5ii thread and it's the same brand therefore the bios are the same anyways. No difference.


----------



## finalturismo

Iam trying to make up my mind on what to swap my x58m for.....
right now my x58m is water cooled, i would love to get the saber-tooth board just for that fact that it is know to be tuf.... Main reason is my computer runs 24/7 ether it be encoding videos or archiving web sites. I need something that will take a beating, i could go around and read review sites. But i would rather hear from the people that own the board. IAM STUCK between the TUF and the evga sli 3..... the bad part about the TUF is that i i cant figure out how iam going to get the water block on................. Both heat sinks look like they are connected together via heat pipe.... what can i do about this and is this board better than a evga SLI 3.


----------



## david11084

I have finally built the system of my dreams. What I was looking for was a dummy guide for overclocking my system. I don't want to push the limits, I just want a strong and stable OC. If someone could give me a basic guide to OC just a little, i.e.; put this to this setting, this to this.. so on and so on, I would very much appreciate it!

Asus Sabertooth X58 Mobo
i7 950
Corsair Dominator 6 GB DIMM 240-pin 1600 MHz 
GeForce GTX 460 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 
Corsair H50


----------



## moksh4u2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *finalturismo*


Iam trying to make up my mind on what to swap my x58m for.....
right now my x58m is water cooled, i would love to get the saber-tooth board just for that fact that it is know to be tuf.... Main reason is my computer runs 24/7 ether it be encoding videos or archiving web sites. I need something that will take a beating, i could go around and read review sites. But i would rather hear from the people that own the board. IAM STUCK between the TUF and the evga sli 3..... the bad part about the TUF is that i i cant figure out how iam going to get the water block on................. Both heat sinks look like they are connected together via heat pipe.... what can i do about this and is this board better than a evga SLI 3.


u would have to get a separate mosfet and north bridge block to wc the whole board as no full coverage block is available yet

since i haven't used the evga board i wont comment on it reliability but i will say that the sabertooth is a worth board especially with its 5 year warranty and good components

cheers


----------



## 156362

Delete


----------



## seesee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caliblue15* 
Intel i7-970 + Asus x58 Sabertooth OC Issues
I just purchased both of these items and decided to check into overclocking today. So I read up on the ordeal and started by changing my BCLK from 133 to 143, I then exit and save changes.

Upon startup I log into windows, start up CPU-Z and my BCLK is back to 133...

I then tried to change my DDR3 settings since the motherboard is reading the timings wrong, so I change it to 9-9-9-24 and change QPI/DRAM Core Voltage
to 1.40 and DRAM Bus Voltage to 1.65.

Upon startup i log into windows, start up CPU-Z and none of my timings have changed..

reboot into BIOS and everything is reset... So... why is everything resetting?


your battery is dead =x replace it or refit it.


----------



## 1spike

Know nothing about overclocking, would like to learn. I set my XMP in bios on and now my ram runs at 1600 (i think







) When i start up cpuz it showes my core speed at 1603.6mhz and my v core at 0.994, but when i start a game the core speed says 3207.1 and my core voltage is at 1.248 is this right does the core speed change depending on cpu load or is somthing wrong thanks!


----------



## SaintC

Working on my first custom build and am at the point now of selecting a nice set of ram for this Sabertooth x58.

Read around the web quite a bit, naturally have uncovered a ton of information. This is my first build and want to get it right (sry for my newbness). I have basically arrived at the possibilities below.

This pc will be both a gamer as well as a video/image editor.

I am interested primarily in starting with 6gb and upgrading later to 12gb if needed by purchasing an identical triple set. (naturally this isn't really mentioned in the QVL for these modules)

The QVL also mentions Version numbers at the end of the Corsair memory, these version numbers are not mentioned at newegg, and wonder if there is a difference between TR3X6G1600C8D Ver2.1 (XMP) from the QVL and TR3X6G1600C8D from newegg?

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) Model CMP6GX3M3A1600C8
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145295

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) Model TR3X6G1600C8D
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145224

This set is mentioned it the ASUS QVL as 4-Dimm supported
G.SKILL 6GB (3 x 2GB) Model F3-12800CL9T-6GBNQ
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231225

Anyone use these in the manor I describe or have any comments or suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 1spike

I have the dominator c8 works great so far, i think the differance between the two is the airflow pro connections for cooling


----------



## SaintC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


I have the dominator c8 works great so far, i think the differance between the two is the xmp


I assume you run the CMP6GX3M3A1600C8.?

and aahh.. xmp.. thanks..


----------



## 1spike

they both utalize xmp


----------



## KG363

I was about to buy this when I realized the the pci slots layout. If only the pci slot wouldn't be blocked...


----------



## 1spike

The pro connectors utalize a fan with led visuals


----------



## 1spike

Yea thats a shame losing that slot for my soundcard but the onboard is not terrible for now, maybe get a new card for top slot later


----------



## SaintC

Thanks 1spike!!!


----------



## raider89

I have one of these boards, please fill me in on something stable I should oc, I have a i7 930, 6gb of corsair xm3 1600 ddr3, its only runnin at like 866 for some reason? I run everything stock and this is built for oc, help a beginner out


----------



## HeliXpc

this is probably the best motherboard i have ever used, i had the evga x58 classified before this, which cost twice as much, only problem i had was the defective battery, which was a simple fix. just replace it.


----------



## blackbalt89

If I put a video card in the bottom most and crossfire connect it to the top card will there be issues? Is it only made for like Physx cards or what?


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blackbalt89* 
If I put a video card in the bottom most and crossfire connect it to the top card will there be issues? Is it only made for like Physx cards or what?

Slots are:
(from top to bottom, starting from CPU)

1x PCIE
16x PCIE
PCI
16x PCIE
1x PCIE
4x PCIE or 1x PCIE if one/two of the two 1x PCIE slots are used.

It's rather for an SSD, RAID/other cards.


----------



## blackbalt89

So I can only use the second x16 lane for physx?

Or will the x4 work?


----------



## shnur

4x will work for physx, just keep in mind you won't be using the pcie 1x lanes though or it'll drop to 1x = pointless

I'd still recommend putting the physx card in the second lane if you're running one card


----------



## Dewinte

Planning to get this board as part of my upcoming build, just wondering if anyone has any experiences running an SSD and a RAIDed set of HDDs from the ICH10R ports? As I've read about issues the Gigabyte UD3R and the SSD + RAID HDD set up. I'm planning on a 90GB Mushkin Callisto Deluxe SSD and 4x 1TB Samsung F3's in RAID 10. The crippled LAN port is of little consequence to me  luckily!

To those wondering about RAM with the Noctua NH-D14 the triple channel Mushkin sets fit great and have great heatsinks in the Frostbyte and Ridgeback. Looking forward to this great MoBo!


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dewinte* 
Planning to get this board as part of my upcoming build, just wondering if anyone has any experiences running an SSD and a RAIDed set of HDDs from the ICH10R ports? As I've read about issues the Gigabyte UD3R and the SSD + RAID HDD set up. I'm planning on a 90GB Mushkin Callisto Deluxe SSD and 4x 1TB Samsung F3's in RAID 10. The crippled LAN port is of little consequence to me  luckily!

*To those wondering about RAM with the Noctua NH-D14 the triple channel Mushkin sets fit great and have great heatsinks in the Frostbyte and Ridgeback.* Looking forward to this great MoBo!

Yeah I was really surprised at the clearance for the push fan on the NH-D14. It passed my RAM like a champ!


----------



## Stizuner

Just finished my Sabertooth build, machine is running rock solid.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stizuner*


Just finished my Sabertooth build, machine is running rock solid.


Some nice piece of hardware you have there, nice biuld









It looks like that top card have a hard time breathing, how is the temp compare with the second card?


----------



## theTingster

Can someone post what settings they have in the BIOS? I am running an i7 950 with the Sabertooth x58 along with 6GB Kingston Hyperx 1600MHZ RAM. I would like to get everything stable at 4.0GHZ with the RAM running at 1600MHZ.

Thank you for all the useful tips and hints. I love this board but the bios is pretty complex to me.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ghostleader* 
Some nice piece of hardware you have there, nice biuld









It looks like that top card have a hard time breathing, how is the temp compare with the second card?

Temps are high, primary gpu 87c, second 40c


----------



## desmopilot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stizuner* 
Temps are high, primary gpu 87c, second 40c

Same, having to get used to multi-GPU temps. Top card idles @ around 40C while my bottom card at ~30C. Load temps are about 75C for top and 55C for the bottom. Side exhaust fan seems to have no impact.


----------



## koven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stizuner* 
Just finished my Sabertooth build, machine is running rock solid.

[URL=http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/1174/img5274nb.jpg%5BIMG]http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/1174/img5274nb.jpg[IMG[/URL]]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
nice build, what kind of sleeving did you use?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
nice build, what kind of sleeving did you use?

Its a mix of the sleeving from frozencpu and nzxt white extentions.


----------



## Mark_K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stizuner*


Its a mix of the sleeving from frozencpu and nzxt white extentions.


Do you only have the SSD?
Do you have an external HDD?


----------



## Stizuner




Mark_K said:


> Do you only have the SSD? Do you have an external HDD?


 Right now I only have the SSD installed. I have 4 more Sata cables and 4 power cables routed and in place behind the drive cage. On my list of things to do is reimage my old pc onto a smaller drive and pull my 1tb f3's from that and instll in the new machine. I've just been to busy playing with the new setup to bother screwing with the old machine.


----------



## Simonno10

Hi all. First time poster here and really like this site with a wealth of info to be had which I have found very useful. I have just built a new rig with the following parts:

Coolmaster HAF-932 Case

Asus Sabatooth X58 MB

Intel i7 950 processor

WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLACK 1TB Sata III 64MB Cache

Notura NH-D14 Heat Sink

Patriot Viper-II Sector 7 6GB KIT (2GB X 3) ddr3 1600 PC3-12800

Radeon HD-5700 Video Card

Asus Xonar HD Slim 1.3 sound Card

Enermax Modu-700 PSU

After some teething porblems where I was constantly geting BOD whenever I started to download something, which was fixed by reading a post here that mentioned just using the LAN drivers off the Asus cd, this has fixed the issue. Before knowing this I thought it was memory related so I replaced my recently purchased OCZ-DDR3 i7 certified memory for the Patriot memory. Just put together the above parts last night and so far it's all working fine.

I do have a question relating to the connecting of the fans and hoped someone could shed some light on the best config. Taking into account the Coolmaster case comes with 4 fans ( top,back side and front), and the Notura Heatsink has 2 fans (not currently using the extenders to make them quieter), what's the best most effient way to connect them and what fan inputs do I use for each part?

Also after installing Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit (getting 64bit shortly), I noticed that the hard drive comes up as a removable storage device? The HD is currently connected to one of the 6.0gb/s sata inputs. I've never had this before using just a normal sata input for a HD so how does one rectify this or is that normal using one of these inputs.

I use speedfan to monitor the temperatures and it was showing 24deg for the CPU and system was 30deg and HD was 29deg. Currently using bios default settings as I'm not 100% confidant on OC at the moment it's been awhile since my last pc upgrade.

Thanks for reading and look forward to the advice.


----------



## Simonno10

Well I spoke too soon







. Got another BOD and reboot while I was briefly outside with Utorrent going downloading a file. How do I go about accessing the .dmp file that windows creates so someone can check what the hell is going on. I have now given up as to what is causing this issue. I thought it was the LAN driver going by an earlier post but that's covered, as I installed it from the Asus cd. Other than accessing the created log i may have to remove each component eg. video card, sound card and see if it's one of them but there practically brand new.

I'm now thinking it could be a faulty mother board. Any suggestions guys?

This is some of the error info I could copy from the report that first asks if I want to check for a solution:

BCCode:d1
BCP1:0000000000000000
BCP2:0000000000000002
BCP3:0000000000000000
BCP4:FFFFF880018897A0
OS Version:6_1_7600
Service Pack:0_0
Product:256_1


----------



## jtchurch

It's interesting that it crashed while using uTorrent. I had problems a couple of days ago, where my HDD kept disappearing. Both times it happened I was using uTorrent with a high-speed DL to the drive in question (just storage, not OS). Drive just disappeared from Windows. Had to restart, and when the Marvell driver (crap) initialized, my drive was back.

Are you using the 6gb SATAIII port for your OS HDD?


----------



## Simonno10

Quote:


> Are you using the 6gb SATAIII port for your OS HDD?


Yes. I was up until 12.30am this morning another 3hrs trying to figure out what's causing this problem. I installed Windows 7 (64bit) last night and installed all the drivers from the Asus disc that came with the MB, and still got the problem. I have tried uninstalling the Network Adapter via Device manager and reinstalling the same driver again from the disc doesn't fix it. Tried installing the realtek driver from their official site didn't fix it. 100% of the time when I fire up Utorrent or Bit Torrent, and proceed with a download I get the BOD after approx 10secs into the download. Seems to happen allot faster with 64bit than 32 which i could download for about 20-30mins before the BOD.

Also of note I'm using a Billion 7800n modem/router with the lastest firmware 1.06. I have no idea if it's a setting in the modem that's causing this issue but I doubt it as I can surf the net and download drivers etc without a system crash for over an hr. I'm almost at the end of testing now and have no further ideas how to rectify this problem. During this process last night I had Asus Probe11 utility running and it didn't flag any issues with heat so I know it's not that and i was monitoring that closely.

Can someone please assist me with this or come up with a solution otherwise I may have to send back the MB and get a different model. I know going by the reviews that the LAN port is PCI only not PCI-E which I'm not sure has anything to do with my issues as I'm sure all other owners are happily downloading stuff without system crashes like the ones I'm getting.

I'm going to try this program:

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

and try to get to the bottom of this. Can't believe it's this hard to get this system stable.


----------



## jtchurch

I want you to try something that may help narrow down the point of failure.

Unplug the HDD from the SATAIII port and try running it on the SATAII port instead. When you do this, also try using a different cable, preferably regular SATAII cable this time.

You may need to re-enter the BIOS and verify the boot device information is still accurate.

Fire up uTorrent and download something big and fast, see if it still crashes. There is apparently a current and known issue with the Marvell 6gb controller and some HDDs, where the HDD will become unstable during data bursts, etc.

If it is still crashing then we can move onto other possibilities.


----------



## Simonno10

Quote:


> When you do this, also try using a different cable, preferably regular SATAII cable this time.


I was under the impression that a standard sata cable will work for both sata11/sata111? I'm using one of the sata cables (ones with the clips on them) that came with the MB.

Cool. I thought about doing this but ran out of time as I had to get up in 4hrs time to go to work. Running on vapor atm at work







. Just to confirm that the Realtek LAN driver from thier site should it be the PCI version or the PCI-E one?

http://218.210.127.131/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=10&PFid=13&Level=4&Conn=3

Thanks


----------



## jtchurch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonno10;11649073*
> I was under the impression that a standard sata cable will work for both sata11/sata111?


As far as I know there is no physical difference, but in the case that the problem could be something as simple as a cable you may consider swapping it out while testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonno10;11649073*
> Just to confirm that the Realtek LAN driver from thier site should it be the PCI version or the PCI-E one?


If I remember right, the Sabertooth uses PCI instead of PCI-E bus, which is why our Ethernet throughput is lower than some similar (but more expensive and less 'tuff') boards like the Rampage III.


----------



## Simonno10

I believe after searching on the net and reading about sata 3.0 spec even Marvell said there's a bug with their drivers and Asus and Gigabyte have removed the spec off their i5 motherboards source:

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2350466,00.asp

That article was written last year so no idea if it's been fixed yet.


----------



## Kvjavs

Any hopes in opening this group to the p55 and soon to be p67 brethren of the X58?


----------



## Simonno10

Well I sorted out the issue. With some advice from a pc place I turned off Spydoctor version 8.0 (latest) and no BOD's for over 2 hrs with Utorrent downloading without issues. I've been using that program for about 5 years without issues but disabling it has resolved my problems. I installed Microsoft Essentials instead and enabled Windows Defender and leave it at that.

Thanks to those that sent me pm's and helped me out.


----------



## kidaquarius

Just bough this motherboard to update my aging setup..
Pair the board up with a i7 950 and Corsair Dominator 3x2GB RAM.
Haven't overclocked anything..... yet.


----------



## Redwoodniner

Thanks to all. This thread helped me make my decision and last night I put my system together and it is working like a charm. I will be updating Windows and such firmware as makes sense this weekend, installing various monitoring software, and begin exploring how best to OC this rig.

Must say, installing the H70 was a BEAR, but I'm idling at low 30's and getting < 50 at load, so my install couldn't be all that messed up.

Thanks again and I guess you should add me as a member.


----------



## reaper~

Don't know if you guys have seen this already but the upcoming Sabertooth P67 that support Sandy Bridge looks really cool.









"This board has a 'Tactical Vest' on it that helps remove hot air from the board components. ASUS claims this board has undergone server grade testing and is extremely reliable. The board features nine smart real-time temperature reading across the system with instant fan speed adjustments to prevent overheating. It looks like air from the CPU cooler used to push air under this 'vest' to help keep the components cool. ASUS has included a place to mount an additional fan just under the CPU socket in case you need more airflow or if you use a water cooler."

Makes me wanna get one. lol Sorry if someone posted this already.


----------



## nerdybeat

Hey all - here are some pics of my new sabertooth x58 build!!

















Only had it running for about a week, overclocking is coming soon!

*QUESTION:*
Can anyone else verify that this mobo will not enable CPU fan controls with 3 pin-powered fans? I have a ZALMAN 9500A which is 3-pin, and I was wondering why it has been running at ~2700rpm since install.. even after tweaking the BIOS settings for the CPU fan.

Reference: http://techreport.com/articles.x/19712/2 (bottom of the page)


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat;11692938*
> *QUESTION:*
> Can anyone else verify that this mobo will not enable CPU fan controls with 3 pin-powered fans? I have a ZALMAN 9500A which is 3-pin, and I was wondering why it has been running at ~2700rpm since install.. even after tweaking the BIOS settings for the CPU fan.
> 
> Reference: http://techreport.com/articles.x/19712/2 (bottom of the page)


I experience the same issue with my Sabertooth. CPU fan constantly spins at full speed. You might want to use a fan controller if the noise bothers you.


----------



## Asce

Simple. A 3 pin fan header isnt PWM so will only run at full speed instead of varying its speed.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asce;11693254*
> Simple. A 3 pin fan header isnt PWM so will only run at full speed instead of varying its speed.


Ahhh I got it. The fourth wire adds fan control for speeds. Mmmmm pulse-width modulation. I guess I will run it full blast until I get my hands on a decent fan controller. At least my CPU is staying chilly









*
edit/update:* Just remembered I had a Zalman FAN MATE 2 lying around in my old build, not in use. Slapped that puppy right in, wire managed it out the back, and BAM ~1100rpm down from a constant 2700rpm never sounded so GREAT!

Thanks for the responses all


----------



## calif94577

just got my baby together and looking to OC her. Was wondering if you guys and any suggestions on where to start numbers wise, her details are below...


----------



## kidaquarius

So I was putting together the rig and noticed on the motherboard there's a fan connector labeled 'NB_FAN'.
Also, there's a threaded fitting on the northbridge heatsink.
Does ASUS make a custom fan for the heatsink?


















[tapatalk on android]


----------



## kidaquarius

Here's a picture of my rig.


----------



## shnur

Could be interesting to see some additional cooling indeed, I think somebody sells waterblocks though...

EDIT: Apparently not... I can't find any major companies that does it


----------



## lpjz50

Hey guys ive been having some issues with my computer using this mobo, any help here? I started this thread here and was redirected here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/895259-overheating-4.html#post11736730

Idk what to do and im so sad if i have to rebuy the parts again


----------



## Panda Ownage

Nice Rig


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lpjz50;11736738*
> Hey guys ive been having some issues with my computer using this mobo, any help here? I started this thread here and was redirected here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/895259-overheating-4.html#post11736730
> 
> Idk what to do and im so sad if i have to rebuy the parts again


Reading your thread at the moment.
You don't have to rebuy anything, at "worse" you'll have to do an RMA (return to manufacturer authorization) which could take about 2-4 weeks or so...

You'll find the problem


----------



## Brutos

Brilliant board have mine running at 3.9 vcore 1.2..stable love the board


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yoyo711

anyone bios setting 4.25 Oc can you tell me what voltage stable ?

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[23.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[185]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1403MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[2982MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[6316MT/s]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Manual]
CPU Voltage............................[1.28750]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.88]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.35000]
IOH Voltage............................[1.24]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[Auto]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Delay 300ps]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Delay 100ps]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Enabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Disabled]

I just would like to know if the voltages specified there for CPU and all are safe. And if you think they could be lowered please tell me.

I would like as painless an OC process as possible.

thanks you


----------



## xmodifier

hey guys, im new to overclocking and pc building, and i want to learn some pointers on overclocking... so yeah


----------



## xmodifier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmodifier;11754385*
> hey guys, im new to overclocking and pc building, and i want to learn some pointers on overclocking... so yeah












The only cable management space I can have...









Just some military decal touch up


----------



## kidaquarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmodifier;11754385*
> hey guys, im new to overclocking and pc building, and i want to learn some pointers on overclocking... so yeah


Check out the Intel forum for lots of great threads on overclocking.
I would throw up a direct link, but I'm on my phone.
There are several existing threads and FAQs that will answer all your beginner type questions.

Awesome decals too!

Welcome aboard, brotha.









[tapatalk on android]


----------



## xmodifier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor;11452339*
> This is a great board. I have it paired up with an i7-950 and dual GTX 460s and they work great. For two video cards, the space is very tight, but I didn't have a problem. This is an excellent board and you can't beat it for the price.


wow your GTX 460s pair looks like a very tight fit... how is the temperature effecting with that so far???


----------



## xmodifier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidaquarius;11760886*
> Check out the Intel forum for lots of great threads on overclocking.
> I would throw up a direct link, but I'm on my phone.
> There are several existing threads and FAQs that will answer all your beginner type questions.
> 
> Awesome decals too!
> 
> Welcome aboard, brotha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tapatalk on android]


thanks








um i am just trying small, just well between 3.5ghz-4.0ghz range will do. I managed 3.2 yesterday, at 112f with stock








but im still waiting to get my h50 next month and pack up 2-3 more case fans


----------



## morencyam

santa paid me a visit this morning a left me a few boxes

Asus Sabertooth x58
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131665&cm_re=sabertooth-_-13-131-665-_-Product
Intel Core i7 950
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115211&cm_re=i7_950-_-19-115-211-_-Product
OCZ Reaper HPC DDR3 1600 CL6
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227575&Tpk=reaper%20ddr3
Crucial ReadSSD 64gb sata3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148357&cm_re=realssd-_-20-148-357-_-Product

it will all be installed tomorrow morning along with an AX850 and evga gtx470 into a 700d with a watercooling loop in its future


----------



## Mark_K

No better feeling then getting new components and taking the time to put it together and then see if it boots up on the first try.

Enjoy!


----------



## morencyam

the building has began. i got it all put together and realized i didnt have a windows disk so i had to throw the old rig back together so i could burn a copy quick. other than that, the build has been going very smooth. cable routing in the 700d is amazing.


----------



## shnur

Stock cooler







?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11783264*
> Stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


only because i am about to set up a watercooling loop and didnt want to spend extra money on an aftermarket cooler when i'd just be replacing it within a month


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark_K;11779869*
> No better feeling then getting new components and taking the time to put it together and then see if it boots up on the first try.
> 
> Enjoy!


it did boot on the first try, btw


----------



## Mark_K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;11788126*
> it did boot on the first try, btw


Great!

Now you're ready to look for your next upgrade....lol....


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark_K;11790517*
> Great!
> 
> Now you're ready to look for your next upgrade....lol....


lol only thing left to do for that is order all the parts, then my system will be swimming


----------



## Edsurf987

Bclk max on mine = 229









is there any chance to get NB, SB temps & voltages under win7 using a software ?


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;11788050*
> only because i am about to set up a watercooling loop and didnt want to spend extra money on an aftermarket cooler when i'd just be replacing it within a month


Oh, yeah I did the same, I could have saved about 25$ if I'd order my CPU without the cooler, but I was still missing some of my watercooling parts


----------



## divide_by_zero

Hey guys, I just bought a completely new system and have a few questions right out of the gate (yes I am aware of Sandy-Bridge but I'm not interested in the debut cpu's and prefer to wait a bit until all the bugs are out and chipsets are nice so I'll move over to that around this time next year).

So this is what I've bought:

i7-950

Asus Sabertooth x58

Xigmatek Dark Knight HSF

2x (2gb x 3 DDR3 1600) G.Skill ***This was a cheap set so I'm wondering about the quality? After looking over the memory that would be supported up to 12 gigs my options were somewhat limited with what was available***

2x Sapphire AMD Radeon 6970

2x 120gb OCZ Vertex 2 SSD (Going Raid 0)

2x 500gb Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm HDD (Raid 1)

Sparkle 80+ Gold 850 Watt PSU - Modular

COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case

ASUS VW266H Black 25.5" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor

Razer Naga

Logitech Ultra-Thin Illuminated USB Keyboard

Now, I do a lot of video editing and often have a ton of programs like Maple 13, ChemBio Office Ultra Suite, Office, Vegas, CS5, and video games.









Is the 12gb of RAM too much and is G.Skill OK? I really wanted Corsair but Newegg didn't have the one I wanted and I got a good deal with the G.Skill for a combo.

Second, is 850 watts enough to power this rig ok? I have been out of the higher end building for a while and was pretty certain it would be ok using the cooler master calculator but my desktop I have now is using an Enermax 900watt from 2004 and it still works fine. lol

Will I easily be able to hit 4.0 + ghz with air using the Dark Knight?

Kinda off topic but I haven't found much about the 6xxx series... can you OC the memory and GPU clock with the AMD program?

Thanks guys and any criticism or ideas are welcome. This is my first time ever buying a Sapphire video card, in the past I've only used EVGA and ASUS so I hope they perform well. I use 1920 x 1200 resolution obviously but haven't seen it on a 25" monitor so I'm looking forward to that!









Thanks for any input!


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Now, I do a lot of video editing and often have a ton of programs like Maple 13, ChemBio Office Ultra Suite, Office, Vegas, CS5, and video games.
> 
> Is the 12gb of RAM too much and is G.Skill OK?


no, not too much, but *maybe* could be harder to stabilize the system for an OC at 4Ghz.
Quote:


> Second, is 850 watts enough to power this rig ok?


Yes, even with [email protected]
Quote:


> Will I easily be able to hit 4.0 + ghz with air using the *Dark Knight*?










don't know it


----------



## Phoebus

I just put together a Sabertooth running a 950 with this same set of G.Skill ram, and I've had no issues with it. So far I have the 950 clocked at 3.6 with the ram running at 1884 MHz with no problems. May need to downclock the ram as I try to reach 4.0.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divide_by_zero;11798083*
> 2x (2gb x 3 DDR3 1600) G.Skill ***This was a cheap set so I'm wondering about the quality? After looking over the memory that would be supported up to 12 gigs my options were somewhat limited with what was available***


Which exact model did you buy? It very different if you bought the C9 1333mhz at 1.65v than if you got a hand on some C8 1866mhz at 1.5v.

12gb will not be overkill for a lot of video editing, maybe even not enough? I prefer not filling up all my slots right away, because if leaves you will upgrade room later on; but I'm just a bit picky on that.
Quote:


> 2x Sapphire AMD Radeon 6970
> 
> 2x 120gb OCZ Vertex 2 SSD (Going Raid 0)
> 
> 2x 500gb Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm HDD (Raid 1)


Just 500gb's drives? I mean, RAID1 mirrors, so you'll have a total of 120gb x2 (ssd's) + 500gb, will you have enough for editing everything? I'd expect your software + games to take up anywhere between 80 and 160gb (depents on how many games you have) and you'll need quite a bit of space for the video temporary folders.

The rest is purely personal choices, so I don't think I can comment much about it, except like I've stated earlier that it doesn't seem to be much space, maybe you already have a NAS?
Quote:


> Sparkle 80+ Gold 850 Watt PSU - Modular
> 
> COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case
> 
> ASUS VW266H Black 25.5" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor
> 
> Razer Naga
> 
> Logitech Ultra-Thin Illuminated USB Keyboard


I never heard of Sparkle, but if it's a non-generic PSU it'll be plenty enough for your rig, I'd expect your rig to be pulling up maybe 500-700W on 100% stress test of video cards/CPU (overclocks included)
Quote:


> Now, I do a lot of video editing and often have a ton of programs like Maple 13, ChemBio Office Ultra Suite, Office, Vegas, CS5, and video games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 12gb of RAM too much and is G.Skill OK? I really wanted Corsair but Newegg didn't have the one I wanted and I got a good deal with the G.Skill for a combo.
> 
> Second, is 850 watts enough to power this rig ok? I have been out of the higher end building for a while and was pretty certain it would be ok using the cooler master calculator but my desktop I have now is using an Enermax 900watt from 2004 and it still works fine. lol
> 
> Will I easily be able to hit 4.0 + ghz with air using the Dark Knight?
> 
> Kinda off topic but I haven't found much about the 6xxx series... can you OC the memory and GPU clock with the AMD program?
> 
> Thanks guys and any criticism or ideas are welcome. This is my first time ever buying a Sapphire video card, in the past I've only used EVGA and ASUS so I hope they perform well. I use 1920 x 1200 resolution obviously but haven't seen it on a 25" monitor so I'm looking forward to that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input!


I've pretty much answered all the questions







there

About 4.0ghz with a Dark Knight, I'd say you'll reach it, easily? If you know how to overclock an i7, yes; if you don't, well it'll obviously be a learning curve for you. You'll also be looking at optimizing your overclock, minimize voltages/increase QPI and RAM speeds. There's a handy tutorial in the Intel Processor section of the forum.

There's an ATI 69xx club, you can check them out, it's possible to adjust Core/Mem speed via the CCC (ATI's control pannel) and you can even push voltages higher/OC higher with AfterBurner or some other third party program.

I'm not a fan of big screens/"low" res. But don't take my word for it, I'm running 2560x1440 on a 27" and it's amazing, my friend has a 24" 1080p screen and it looks gorgeous!

Good luck with getting stuff up and running and post more questions if you have them


----------



## xmodifier

What is a decent voltage to overclock 950 @ 3.5 ghz?


----------



## morencyam

does it take anyone else an unusually long time to post? i sit on the asus tuf logo screen for 15-20 seconds, loads the marvell sata3 controller, goes to the windows loading screen for only a few seconds, then goes right to the desktop.

system specs are sig


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divide_by_zero;11798083*
> Now, I do a lot of video editing and often have a ton of programs like Maple 13, ChemBio Office Ultra Suite, Office, Vegas, CS5, and video games.


If you are doing CS5 I don't see why you are getting ATI cards. The Cuda cores will reduce your time drastically.


----------



## divide_by_zero

Cost mainly and I use CS5 the least. I already have 2 750gb barracuda's I just listed new stuff.


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xmodifier*


What is a decent voltage to overclock 950 @ 3.5 ghz?










It's all depending on how good/suxx your cpu is. 1.15v would be a safe voltage. With a very good chip, 1v or less is possible.


----------



## SoTrue

Hi, what drivers do you need to get the sata 6 ports to work?


----------



## Sad

yeah a few weeks ago i saw this motherboard at frys, this motherboard is a beast!!!


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


does it take anyone else an unusually long time to post? i sit on the asus tuf logo screen for 15-20 seconds, loads the marvell sata3 controller, goes to the windows loading screen for only a few seconds, then goes right to the desktop.

system specs are sig


Go into the BIOS and remove the "full screen logo" and see where it's lagging out, maybe a USB device, maybe a hard drive that takes a while to be detected?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoTrue*


Hi, what drivers do you need to get the sata 6 ports to work?


There's no "drivers" per say for sata6, there's an utility that can make it manageable on ASUS support website, I just installed everything except like PC Probe and some add-on programs that I don't need. You just need to turn the option on in the BIOS (I think it's on by default)


----------



## morencyam

shnur said:


> Go into the BIOS and remove the "full screen logo" and see where it's lagging out, maybe a USB device, maybe a hard drive that takes a while to be detected?
> 
> i think i found the problem. i had it set to IDE in the bios when i installed win7 x64. things get tricky when you through a solid state into the mix lol i'm going to reinstall tonight with all the bios settings tweaked.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Go into the BIOS and remove the "full screen logo" and see where it's lagging out, maybe a USB device, maybe a hard drive that takes a while to be detected?


i think i found the problem. i had it set to IDE in the bios when i installed win7 x64. things get tricky when you through a solid state into the mix lol i'm going to reinstall tonight with all the bios settings tweaked.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


i think i found the problem. i had it set to IDE in the bios when i installed win7 x64. things get tricky when you through a solid state into the mix lol i'm going to reinstall tonight with all the bios settings tweaked.


You can do the hack in the link below then switch to AHCI and it will work just the same.

SSD dont perform as they should in IDE mode.

http://www.ithinkdiff.com/how-to-ena...-installation/


----------



## Stizuner

Cooling my northbridge with an Antec spot cool.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stizuner*


Cooling my northbridge with an Antec spot cool.











Prettyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Kristianm

I was wondering if anyone could answer me this.

With my Sabertooth x58, could I use these?

Or do I have to buy modules with lower mhz?


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristianm;11824769*
> I was wondering if anyone could answer me this.
> 
> With my Sabertooth x58, could I use these?
> 
> Or do I have to buy modules with lower mhz?


You should be fine, you'll need to fiddle around the BIOS to set them properly.
Don't expect them to run at those specific specs though, you'll probably be able to make them run even faster.


----------



## Kristianm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11824974*
> You should be fine, you'll need to fiddle around the BIOS to set them properly.
> Don't expect them to run at those specific specs though, you'll probably be able to make them run even faster.


I'll try out these and see how it works.


----------



## divide_by_zero

Ok got the system built but i Have a very annoying problem. At boot I get this ver long and annoying Marvell 88SE91xx initializing crap that takes forever to finish and it even happens when trying to get into bios. This makes my boot time loooong and i was going to use that controller for 2 hdd.

Anyone have this problem and a solution? I searched for a while and a lot of ppl have the same prob but no solution. I'm really pissed.


----------



## Diabolical999

^Using the latest BIOS?


----------



## Mark_K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divide_by_zero;11825820*
> Ok got the system built but i Have a very annoying problem. At boot I get this ver long and annoying Marvell 88SE91xx initializing crap that takes forever to finish and it even happens when trying to get into bios. This makes my boot time loooong and i was going to use that controller for 2 hdd.
> 
> Anyone have this problem and a solution? I searched for a while and a lot of ppl have the same prob but no solution. I'm really pissed.


I dont use Marvell devices so I just deactivate it in the BIOS.


----------



## divide_by_zero

Well that's the SATA3 controller so it damn well better work, deactivating it isn't what I want to do.


----------



## divide_by_zero

Well after having them in the SATA3 controller, because it's backwards compatible and it was convenient for my purposes I used that. The disks were never recognized and I noticed this happens to a lot of EVGA mobo users as well. My problem is that after they were plugged in there, never even identified or anything, and then put into the intel controller they still don't show up now. Not really understanding what's going on here? Is it really that possible I have two DOA HDDs? I mean I got them and never touched either without my grounding wrist strap on and I worked on my mat.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divide_by_zero;11825820*
> Ok got the system built but i Have a very annoying problem. At boot I get this ver long and annoying Marvell 88SE91xx initializing crap that takes forever to finish and it even happens when trying to get into bios. This makes my boot time loooong and i was going to use that controller for 2 hdd.
> 
> Anyone have this problem and a solution? I searched for a while and a lot of ppl have the same prob but no solution. I'm really pissed.


are you using an ssd? i have a sabertooth x58, which uses the marvell controller as well. i have a crucial c300 set as the boot drive and i hang up on the post logo screen too for ~30 seconds, gets to the controller initialization screen and goes through that in ~3-5 seconds. when i turned the on screen logo on and saw the post message, it was actually the usb controller that is causing the hang up. next time i reboot i'm going to unplug everything except the keyboard and see if that makes it go any faster.

take a look at this link too. talks about the marvell vs intel controller
http://forums.crucial.com/t5/Solid-State-Drives-SSD/New-Rig-setup-C300-128gb-fresh-install-questions/td-p/25954


----------



## divide_by_zero

Yea but that right there is some major BS. If I can't fix this by Monday it's getting RMA'd. What the hell happened to ASUS? This $200 board came with like 4 sata cables. Their boards used to come with more crap than you could ever use. Very disappointed so far and there is no documentation at all on this problem in their tech FAQ.

edit: If the bios on the ASUS site is correct I think mine may be outdated but my autoupdater software doesn't work... I can't get jack **** to work on this piece of garbage ***. I'm so pissed off right now it isn't even funny, I spent hours putting this together trying to get the wiring nice and clear and this board is terrible. You can't even reach or see the SATA ports with any video card in... why the F don't they put them lower or higher? I have to detach these 6970s each time I mess with this and I'm about to f'in explode.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divide_by_zero;11828403*
> Yea but that right there is some major BS. If I can't fix this by Monday it's getting RMA'd. What the hell happened to ASUS? This $200 board came with like 4 sata cables. Their boards used to come with more crap than you could ever use. Very disappointed so far and there is no documentation at all on this problem in their tech FAQ.
> 
> edit: If the bios on the ASUS site is correct I think mine may be outdated but my autoupdater software doesn't work... I can't get jack **** to work on this piece of garbage ***. I'm so pissed off right now it isn't even funny, I spent hours putting this together trying to get the wiring nice and clear and this board is terrible. You can't even reach or see the SATA ports with any video card in... why the F don't they put them lower or higher? I have to detach these 6970s each time I mess with this and I'm about to f'in explode.


i updated the bios using the most recent update utility and it worked fine. i still get long hang ups on the post screen but i think thats due to a usb device i have plugged in


----------



## divide_by_zero

So I called ASUCK tech support and John Chimpo on the line told me that I needed to update the BIOS. Here comes the hilarious part....

The ASUS site has the BIOS 0603 as the latest and my MOBO came with a newer 7xxx BIOS which I found out when flashing. So I have a BIOS that isn't even available for download. I save it from the update tool but it may be corrupt I'm thinking?

Neither of my brand new Seagate Barracudas are showing on either the Sata 3 or Intel Sata controller. I have no clue what's going on. The really weird thing was when I disabled the Marvell controller my pc wouldn't go past the POST screen so I cleared the CMOS which then had Win 7 screwed so I had to do a revert.

I was trying to update my OCZ Vertex 2 firmware to try that in the Marvel Controller since you can actually get better performance using SSDs on SATA 3 when they're SATA 2 but my Drive isn't identified in the OCZ updater.

Also, when I run Win Exp. Index it doesn't complete. I have 7.9 for everything but CPU and memory operations... an i7-950 gets 7.5 and 12gb of tri channel DDR3 gets 7.5?

I have a weird feeling this mobo is fubar. Tech support was so rude I couldn't believe it. I told him my BIOS version and asked to get a copy but he said if it isn't on the website he can't get it. So they're shipping motherboards with newer BIOS versions that aren't available. Should I revert the BIOS? I saved the one I have.

If any of you Sabertooth gurus can help a dude out let me know in a pm and I'd greatly appreciate it because these guys are telling me it's my HDD which aren't even connected now and why isn't my WEI even working? It says it can't compute due to a driver or operating system component. ***..........

Oh also my new OCZ vertex 2 has firmware 1.25 and the ocz website only has 1.24 so I have firmware and bios versions newer than can be downloaded from the public so what gives?!


----------



## morencyam

i just got home from work and unplugged all my usb except keyboard and i booted in ~30sec. now to figure out what usb device was causing the hang up. also, when i switched to ahci mode, all my hdd's now show up as electable devices. im assuming its for hot swap? is there anyway i can change that so i dont accidentally eject my c drive?


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divide_by_zero;11829045*
> So I called ASUCK tech support and John Chimpo on the line told me that I needed to update the BIOS. Here comes the hilarious part....
> 
> The ASUS site has the BIOS 0603 as the latest and my MOBO came with a newer 7xxx BIOS which I found out when flashing. So I have a BIOS that isn't even available for download. I save it from the update tool but it may be corrupt I'm thinking?
> 
> Neither of my brand new Seagate Barracudas are showing on either the Sata 3 or Intel Sata controller. I have no clue what's going on. The really weird thing was when I disabled the Marvell controller my pc wouldn't go past the POST screen so I cleared the CMOS which then had Win 7 screwed so I had to do a revert.
> 
> I was trying to update my OCZ Vertex 2 firmware to try that in the Marvel Controller since you can actually get better performance using SSDs on SATA 3 when they're SATA 2 but my Drive isn't identified in the OCZ updater.
> 
> Also, when I run Win Exp. Index it doesn't complete. I have 7.9 for everything but CPU and memory operations... an i7-950 gets 7.5 and 12gb of tri channel DDR3 gets 7.5?
> 
> I have a weird feeling this mobo is fubar. Tech support was so rude I couldn't believe it. I told him my BIOS version and asked to get a copy but he said if it isn't on the website he can't get it. So they're shipping motherboards with newer BIOS versions that aren't available. Should I revert the BIOS? I saved the one I have.
> 
> If any of you Sabertooth gurus can help a dude out let me know in a pm and I'd greatly appreciate it because these guys are telling me it's my HDD which aren't even connected now and why isn't my WEI even working? It says it can't compute due to a driver or operating system component. ***..........
> 
> Oh also my new OCZ vertex 2 has firmware 1.25 and the ocz website only has 1.24 so I have firmware and bios versions newer than can be downloaded from the public so what gives?!


I would revert to "supported" version of the BIOS at first, make sure all your RAM timings are set properly on right voltages and all OC left to auto.
It's weird that win7 doesn't get through with WEI, was that a clean install?
If yes, did you install all the drivers? You can check in Device Manager for any items that are missing drivers.
Did you try one hard drive at a time?
Also, can you confirm they are working in another computer? It's not probable that both are DOA, but it is possible.
Are your drives showing up in Device Manager/Drive Manager?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;11832766*
> i just got home from work and unplugged all my usb except keyboard and i booted in ~30sec. now to figure out what usb device was causing the hang up. also, when i switched to ahci mode, all my hdd's now show up as electable devices. im assuming its for hot swap? is there anyway i can change that so i dont accidentally eject my c drive?


That's pretty funny








You can't eject your main disk AFAIK, you'll get some sort of error.
I had that before as well, I've installed all the drivers/Intel Managers and now the icon disappeared.


----------



## Simonno10

Quote:


> also, when i switched to ahci mode, all my hdd's now show up as electable devices. im assuming its for hot swap? is there anyway i can change that so i dont accidentally eject my c drive?


This is the same as me. So updating drivers fixes this...interesting. What drivers in particular removes the icon?

Also during booting is there anyway to diable the Mavell driver boot page that comes up that verifies the driver etc?


----------



## Regalia87

Just got this board from microcenter for my new x58 build. Started everything up but the first dimm slot A1 is dead, Is this known to happen on this board?


----------



## Mark_K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regalia87*


Just got this board from microcenter for my new x58 build. Started everything up but the first dimm slot A1 is dead, Is this known to happen on this board?


Make sure you have your RAM in the correct slots. Read the instructs it will tell you what slots to use based on the number os sticks you have.

Try swapping the stcks around and wiggling the stick after you re-seat it.


----------



## Regalia87

Tired everything, There's nothing wrong with my sticks cause they all work in all the other dimm slots, simply the first slot is just dead..


----------



## Edsurf987

From cpu (left to right), slots # 2, 4 & 6 right ?


----------



## Regalia87

Yes sir, slot A1 doesn't post with ram installed


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simonno10*


This is the same as me. So updating drivers fixes this...interesting. What drivers in particular removes the icon?

Also during booting is there anyway to diable the Mavell driver boot page that comes up that verifies the driver etc?


In bios I believe its under onboard devices. Disable the SATA 6G controller if you're not using it. I had disabled that and the onboard sata controller to get rid of the Jmicron screen which is for the esata ports. My sata ports worked fine with these disabled.


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner;11619994*
> Just finished my Sabertooth build, machine is running rock solid.


Wicked rig indeed!

Was contemplating a crossfire/sli as well eventually.

Was just wondering if 750W was enough juice for those twin 5870s... most of what I read is that anything above 5770 would want me to go to a 1000w. I have a 750 now and would rather not have to upgrade to 1000 unless I have to..

750 is working good for you then..?

Thanks!

(sry so late)


----------



## luno

im waiting on this and my other stuf.

ordered
asus x58 Sabertooth
intel i7 950
Cooler Master Haf 932
OCZ RevoDrive X2 240GB
evga nvidia 570 adding another 570 later. that revo drive isnt cheap
antec 1000w PS
2 x WD black 640 GB sata 6 gbs
12 GB Mushkin Blackline triple chan ram

should all be here Monday...cant wait.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintC;11843939*
> Wicked rig indeed!
> 
> Was contemplating a crossfire/sli as well eventually.
> 
> Was just wondering if 750W was enough juice for those twin 5870s... most of what I read is that anything above 5770 would want me to go to a 1000w. I have a 750 now and would rather not have to upgrade to 1000 unless I have to..
> 
> 750 is working good for you then..?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (sry so late)


Don't know if this helps but I'm running 570's sli'd with a 750HX.


----------



## Mark_K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintC;11843939*
> Wicked rig indeed!
> 
> Was contemplating a crossfire/sli as well eventually.
> 
> Was just wondering if 750W was enough juice for those twin 5870s... most of what I read is that anything above 5770 would want me to go to a 1000w. I have a 750 now and would rather not have to upgrade to 1000 unless I have to..
> 
> 750 is working good for you then..?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (sry so late)


If your PSU has all the cables and PCI plugs to accommodate two video boards then go for it.


----------



## Mark_K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luno;11844088*
> im waiting on this and my other stuf.
> 
> ordered
> asus x58 Sabertooth
> intel i7 950
> Cooler Master Haf 932
> OCZ RevoDrive X2 240GB
> evga nvidia 570 adding another 570 later. that revo drive isnt cheap
> antec 1000w PS
> 2 x WD black 640 GB sata 6 gbs
> 12 GB Mushkin Blackline triple chan ram
> 
> should all be here Monday...cant wait.


That's going to be a nice rig.


----------



## PulkPull

Can I join? Mine is a WIP, but I am nearly done. Click here for my rig build log.

I'll post a preview pic, but I want to wait til I am done to show the full rig. However there are TONS of pics in my build log linked above -


IMG_1120 by ColeKristy, on Flickr


----------



## divide_by_zero

So I reinstalled Win7 on my ocz vetex 2 and put it on the Marvell controller and the barracudas on the intel. I started the pc after win installed and heard a really weird clicking noise from the barracudas so maybe they were both doa. That would be a weird coincidence but the pc works great and the crossfire 6970s are bomb. I sent back the hdds and ordered WD hdds so ill see if that works. The dvd player works on that controller so it cant be broken. I just hope my data drives will be recognized when i get them.


----------



## moksh4u2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divide_by_zero;11853572*
> So I reinstalled Win7 on my ocz vetex 2 and put it on the Marvell controller and the barracudas on the intel. I started the pc after win installed and heard a really weird clicking noise from the barracudas so maybe they were both doa. That would be a weird coincidence but the pc works great and the crossfire 6970s are bomb. I sent back the hdds and ordered WD hdds so ill see if that works. The dvd player works on that controller so it cant be broken. I just hope my data drives will be recognized when i get them.


im glad you got the problem sorted out

if you need some more help then pm me
im always available









cheers


----------



## xmodifier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PulkPull;11852650*
> Can I join? Mine is a WIP, but I am nearly done. Click here for my rig build log.
> 
> I'll post a preview pic, but I want to wait til I am done to show the full rig. However there are TONS of pics in my build log linked above -
> 
> 
> IMG_1120 by ColeKristy, on Flickr


those are bad ass watercooling


----------



## HeliXpc

Anyone have Bios 0702? just built a computer for my customer and used the sabertooth, which had the newest 0702 bios, dated 11/16/2010. The bios is not listed on the Asus FTP site, or the regular site.


----------



## kidaquarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc;11868958*
> Anyone have Bios 0702? just built a computer for my customer and used the sabertooth, which had the newest 0702 bios, dated 11/16/2010. The bios is not listed on the Asus FTP site, or the regular site.


Someone in here does..
He posted at the top of the page.
Divide_By_Zero

[tapatalk on android]


----------



## jeke

Hi!
I have this motherboard on my new config since 3 weeks. all appends well at beginning but it's getting worse since few days (of course the mb should be not responsible)

Config

Corsair Obsidian 700D
Seasonic X-650 - Power supply 650W ATX 12V/EPS 12V - 80PLUS Gold
ASUS SABERTOOTH X58
Intel Core i7 950
Noctua NH-U12P SE2
G.Skill RL Series RipJaws 12 GoPC3-10666
Intel X25-M Mainstream - SSD 120 Go 2.5"
2 Samsung EcoGreen F3 - HD153WI - 1.5 To 5400 RPM
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
LG CH10LS20 - Blu-ray
ASUS Xonar Essence STX

no overclocking

The problem is a king of savage reboot (even with the computer not in charge)
The computer restarts and reboot more & more sooner until not restart at all
I have to cut power supply a moment in order to make all restart.
The first times, i have been quiet for few days after that, but since 2 days it cant's hold two hours...

I start to test with unpluging all that's not needed (disc, player, pci card) in order to see if the power supply is too week, but it change nothing
I test the ram one by one on each slot same result
So i test with my oldcomputer 500w corsair power supply and it seems more stable (no reboot in two hours) But i couldn't test more for this time (harsh plug with the two tower side by side : ))
I'll test more seriously & longer tonight.

It seems quite a good option but a post found on the net made me doubt

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/284144-30-asus-sabertooth-trouble-please

quite exaltly the same symptome. Could be another thing than the power supply, a problem with the mb?

have you any clue i should test?

well, before sending back any hardware, i would like to be quite sure of my diagnostic in order to avoid waste of time.

thanks a lot!


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc;11868958*
> Anyone have Bios 0702? just built a computer for my customer and used the sabertooth, which had the newest 0702 bios, dated 11/16/2010. The bios is not listed on the Asus FTP site, or the regular site.


I'm running 0702, I currently am not stable past 3520 mhz with an i7 940. I am @ 1.288 vcore and 1.25 QPI.

The other bummer is that I'm having to run the RAM at 1280 mhz(2:8). It doesn't like the 2:10 divider.

It seems that it's the memory controller or board that's holding me back because I can bump the multi to 23x and bump vcore a little and I can pass prime for an hour before bsod'ing with error code 124, but if I bump ram divider to 2:10 to get to stock ram speeds, it bsod's quickly.

Any one have success overclocking a C0 chip or overclocking with the 0702 bios?


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeke;11873129*
> Hi!
> I have this motherboard on my new config since 3 weeks. all appends well at beginning but it's getting worse since few days (of course the mb should be not responsible)
> 
> Config
> 
> Corsair Obsidian 700D
> Seasonic X-650 - Power supply 650W ATX 12V/EPS 12V - 80PLUS Gold
> ASUS SABERTOOTH X58
> Intel Core i7 950
> Noctua NH-U12P SE2
> G.Skill RL Series RipJaws 12 GoPC3-10666
> Intel X25-M Mainstream - SSD 120 Go 2.5"
> 2 Samsung EcoGreen F3 - HD153WI - 1.5 To 5400 RPM
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
> LG CH10LS20 - Blu-ray
> ASUS Xonar Essence STX
> 
> no overclocking
> 
> The problem is a king of savage reboot (even with the computer not in charge)
> The computer restarts and reboot more & more sooner until not restart at all
> I have to cut power supply a moment in order to make all restart.
> The first times, i have been quiet for few days after that, but since 2 days it cant's hold two hours...
> 
> I start to test with unpluging all that's not needed (disc, player, pci card) in order to see if the power supply is too week, but it change nothing
> I test the ram one by one on each slot same result
> So i test with my oldcomputer 500w corsair power supply and it seems more stable (no reboot in two hours) But i couldn't test more for this time (harsh plug with the two tower side by side : ))
> I'll test more seriously & longer tonight.
> 
> It seems quite a good option but a post found on the net made me doubt
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/284144-30-asus-sabertooth-trouble-please
> 
> quite exaltly the same symptome. Could be another thing than the power supply, a problem with the mb?
> 
> have you any clue i should test?
> 
> well, before sending back any hardware, i would like to be quite sure of my diagnostic in order to avoid waste of time.
> 
> thanks a lot!


Try running memtest, I was unstable at stock speed and voltages with 12 GB. I had to up the QPIv to 1.25v and the dram to 1.65v to run 1600 @ 10-10-10-27, which is rated speeds for my sticks. Memtest would fail immediately for me at the default QpIv of 1.2v.


----------



## Asce

Jeke, try reseating the Noctua HSF as well. Could be overheating.


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo;11847325*
> Don't know if this helps but I'm running 570's sli'd with a 750HX.


It helps indeed.. thanks! I shall indeed do the twin 570's with my HX750w before worrying about upgrading to the HX1000w.... I suspect it will be fine!

thanks again..


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeke;11873129*
> So i test with my oldcomputer 500w corsair power supply and it seems more stable (no reboot in two hours) But i couldn't test more for this time (harsh plug with the two tower side by side : ))
> I'll test more seriously & longer tonight.


Check PSU longer. Might be a problem there.
Also a constant restart makes me think of loose cables that make/loose contact, did you check all the plugs into your mobo?


----------



## jeke

It was exactly that, i just finish to close my tower.

I was just about to switch the power supply and when i unscrewd the new one i see that a cable was not prefectly in ... Tle "clip" was'nt done, and the cable was tight because of the size of the tower so day after day it unplugged... And as i had push it regurarly i had some quiet moment but not enough to resolved it X )

For my defense it was the one the less reachable ^^, but i should had unplugged & replugged all the cable earlier, my fault.

i prefered feel a little stupid but don't have to send anything to the seller is quite a good ending : )

thank you all anyway!


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeke;11878511*
> It was exactly that, i just finish to close my tower.
> 
> I was just about to switch the power supply and when i unscrewd the new one i see that a cable was not prefectly in ... Tle "clip" was'nt done, and the cable was tight because of the size of the tower so day after day it unplugged... And as i had push it regurarly i had some quiet moment but not enough to resolved it X )
> 
> For my defense it was the one the less reachable ^^, but i should had unplugged & replugged all the cable earlier, my fault.
> 
> i prefered feel a little stupid but don't have to send anything to the seller is quite a good ending : )
> 
> thank you all anyway!












You can also go fill in the specs in your signature: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php

I'm happy you got your issue resolved


----------



## jeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;11878810*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also go fill in the specs in your signature: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php
> 
> I'm happy you got your issue resolved


already done : )

: )
just have to fully enjoy it now : )


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeke;11878511*
> It was exactly that, i just finish to close my tower.
> 
> I was just about to switch the power supply and when i unscrewd the new one i see that a cable was not prefectly in ... Tle "clip" was'nt done, and the cable was tight because of the size of the tower so day after day it unplugged... And as i had push it regurarly i had some quiet moment but not enough to resolved it X )
> 
> For my defense it was the one the less reachable ^^, but i should had unplugged & replugged all the cable earlier, my fault.
> 
> i prefered feel a little stupid but don't have to send anything to the seller is quite a good ending : )
> 
> thank you all anyway!


Out of curiosity, what was the loose connection tied to? Mobo power, cpu power, something else?


----------



## jeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON;11885208*
> Out of curiosity, what was the loose connection tied to? Mobo power, cpu power, something else?


Mobo one


----------



## divide_by_zero

My memory is getting a crappy 7.5 in WEI. Not sure why, but I haven't fiddled with it much due to time constraints.

I can't seem to get AMD Overdrive to work for some reason. I've installed it only once but it didn't work and reinstalling did no good either. This isn't a huge deal since these cards (6970) run everything fine as it is but I was a bit bummed I couldn't fool around with overclocking them using that tool.

Running the Unigine benchmark at 1920 x 1200 with high tessellation and all the candy cranked up had me at nothing lower than 35fps which was amazing! The last time I ran that benchmark was a month ago on my Alienware m17x R2 with 5870m's which was a joke... haha!

Stepped a bit backwards though as steam had a sale on Mass Effect 2, which I'd never played, and I love it!


----------



## Edsurf987

Hi,
Sharing some bios settings :

CPU : i7 920 batch 3945A941

HT on / Turbo off

CPU freq : 4200
cpu multi : 21
bclk : 200

dram freq : 1603
uclk : 3207
qpi/data rate : 1st value

Vcore : 1.35
[edit] CpuZ shows idle = 1.344 ; load = 1.352
Vcpu pll : 1.86
Vqpi/dram : 1.35
Vioh : 1st value after auto
Vioh pcie : 1st value after auto
Vich : 1st value after auto
Vich pcie : 1st value after auto

Vdimm : 1.64

all power savings > disabled.

stable OCCT - P95 - LinX
Temps : 68°C highest (27° ambient T°)


----------



## shnur

Whoa, you're having a bit more luck than me!
I'm getting a lot more trouble getting to 4.2


----------



## Edsurf987

CpuZ recognizes your 940 as a C0/C1, and as far I remember, this revision needs a lot of voltage...








And mine is just in the average "not very good but not very bad"


----------



## kidaquarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edsurf987;11902188*
> Hi,
> Sharing some bios settings :
> 
> CPU : i7 920 batch 3945A941
> 
> HT on / Turbo off
> 
> CPU freq : 4200
> cpu multi : 21
> bclk : 200
> 
> dram freq : 1603
> uclk : 3207
> qpi/data rate : 1st value
> 
> Vcore : 1.35
> [edit] CpuZ shows idle = 1.344 ; load = 1.352
> Vcpu pll : 1.86
> Vqpi/dram : 1.35
> Vioh : 1st value after auto
> Vioh pcie : 1st value after auto
> Vich : 1st value after auto
> Vich pcie : 1st value after auto
> 
> Vdimm : 1.64
> 
> all power savings > disabled.
> 
> stable OCCT - P95 - LinX
> Temps : 68°C highest (27° ambient T°)


Are you Prime95 Small FFT stable?

[tapatalk on android]


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edsurf987;11904300*
> CpuZ recognizes your 940 as a C0/C1, and as far I remember, this revision needs a lot of voltage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mine is just in the average "not very good but not very bad"


I guessed you have a D0.
I wasn't able to stabilize at 4.2ghz; even at 1.45v.
I'm now running at 1.4v for 4.0ghz, currently stress testing; temps at 79C max... with watercooling.
I'll probably need to fiddle more in the BIOS to get the vcore down a bit, I think it worked on 1.3625 for 4.0ghz

I'm having issues getting my QPI link high though, it's supposed to be 1:1 with CPU speed AFAIK and anything over 3.1ghz gives me BSOD....


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Are you Prime95 Small FFT stable?


Euh...







I'm not sure how it was configured. I did just launch the program and hit "OK".
Is "FFT small" more stressing ? as Linpack is for OCCT ?
I'll try FFT small.


----------



## cosmok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divide_by_zero;11889639*
> My memory is getting a crappy 7.5 in WEI. Not sure why, but I haven't fiddled with it much due to time constraints.
> 
> I can't seem to get AMD Overdrive to work for some reason. I've installed it only once but it didn't work and reinstalling did no good either. This isn't a huge deal since these cards (6970) run everything fine as it is but I was a bit bummed I couldn't fool around with overclocking them using that tool.
> 
> Running the Unigine benchmark at 1920 x 1200 with high tessellation and all the candy cranked up had me at nothing lower than 35fps which was amazing! The last time I ran that benchmark was a month ago on my Alienware m17x R2 with 5870m's which was a joke... haha!
> 
> Stepped a bit backwards though as steam had a sale on Mass Effect 2, which I'd never played, and I love it!


Did you reboot between install attempts?


----------



## PARTON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *divide_by_zero*


My memory is getting a crappy 7.5 in WEI. Not sure why, but I haven't fiddled with it much due to time constraints.

I can't seem to get AMD Overdrive to work for some reason. I've installed it only once but it didn't work and reinstalling did no good either. This isn't a huge deal since these cards (6970) run everything fine as it is but I was a bit bummed I couldn't fool around with overclocking them using that tool.

Running the Unigine benchmark at 1920 x 1200 with high tessellation and all the candy cranked up had me at nothing lower than 35fps which was amazing! The last time I ran that benchmark was a month ago on my Alienware m17x R2 with 5870m's which was a joke... haha!

Stepped a bit backwards though as steam had a sale on Mass Effect 2, which I'd never played, and I love it!


Why do you even want AMD overdrive? You've got intel proc and mobo. Can't you just use catalyst or atitool to o/c your 6970's. The program may be better now, but when I had and x2 6000 and a 4870 a couple years ago, I used the bios to oc the proc and flashed the reference 4870 to an asus TOP bios and pegged the gpu and mem clocks in catalyst overdrive.


----------



## kidaquarius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edsurf987*


Euh...







I'm not sure how it was configured. I did just launch the program and hit "OK".
Is "FFT small" more stressing ? as Linpack is for OCCT ?
I'll try FFT small.


Small FFT stresses the CPU specifically and better tests your overclock stability.
8-12 hour Small FFT would almost guarantee processor overclock stability.
Try it.









[tapatalk on android]


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidaquarius;11912970*
> Small FFT stresses the CPU specifically and better tests your overclock stability.
> 8-12 hour Small FFT would almost guarantee processor overclock stability.
> Try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tapatalk on android]


Not stable with same voltage








Up vcore twice !!!

But, still OK with 1.34v ingame or casual programs...

Running [email protected] right nows but not stable yet
Also, added a 120mm above video card to cool NB. Now NB T° < 50°C (Video card in 2nd pcie slot)


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edsurf987;11924691*
> Not stable with same voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up vcore twice !!!
> 
> But, still OK with 1.34v ingame or casual programs...
> 
> Running [email protected] right nows but not stable yet
> Also, added a 120mm above video card to cool NB. Now NB T° < 50°C (Video card in 2nd pcie slot)


Throw us a pic up of that fan installed. I love to see that.

My NB stays @ 60-65C.


----------



## Edsurf987

It's very simple, no fixing but it's a little big. I'll probably change for a 80mm blue-led directly fixed on the northbridge.
Still hoping waterblocks for this mobo.










[edit1]
Quote:


> Also, added a 120mm above video card to cool NB. Now NB T° < 50°C (Video card in 2nd pcie slot)


==> *idle*

[edit2] How you guys (for those who did it) get your bclk past 230 (bios settings) ?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintC*


Wicked rig indeed!

Was contemplating a crossfire/sli as well eventually.

Was just wondering if 750W was enough juice for those twin 5870s... most of what I read is that anything above 5770 would want me to go to a 1000w. I have a 750 now and would rather not have to upgrade to 1000 unless I have to..

750 is working good for you then..?

Thanks!

(sry so late)


Sorry I have been busy.

The 750w is plenty for the system, i was a little worried as well because i originally planned on a gtx 480 and while standing in best buy another guy was pondering 580s and we got to talking.. he ran home and grabbed the 5870s and i picked them up for 170 each :>


----------



## divide_by_zero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edsurf987*


It's very simple, no fixing but it's a little big. I'll probably change for a 80mm blue-led directly fixed on the northbridge.
Still hoping waterblocks for this mobo.










[edit1] ==> *idle*

[edit2] How you guys (for those who did it) get your bclk past 230 (bios settings) ?


Yea I want to do something about my NB temps. I'm a tad disappointed with the size of the 6970s because my HAFx case has a really nice shroud with a fan but with power cables going to my HDD I can't put it with the SATA ports.









Gonna have some fun tomorrow and start OC'ing my system to see what I can get.









To any of you looking for a new case the CoolerMaster HAFx is really, really amazing. Some of you may laugh but I've been using a CoolerMaster Wavemaster since 2004 so was definitely behind the times as to how new top end cases were manufactured and holy crap!... I love all the ports on the mobo tray to put cables through. This is the cleanest system I've ever had and I still have a ton to do as for cleaning up the wires but haven't had time. After I'm done moving this month I'll get in there and make everything pretty, add the extra fans to the case, get a NB fan, and see if I can't get that shroud to go over my video cards.


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divide_by_zero;11933177*
> Yea I want to do something about my NB temps. I'm a tad disappointed with the size of the 6970s because my HAFx case has a really nice shroud with a fan but with power cables going to my HDD I can't put it with the SATA ports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have some fun tomorrow and start OC'ing my system to see what I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To any of you looking for a new case the CoolerMaster HAFx is really, really amazing. Some of you may laugh but I've been using a CoolerMaster Wavemaster since 2004 so was definitely behind the times as to how new top end cases were manufactured and holy crap!... I love all the ports on the mobo tray to put cables through. This is the cleanest system I've ever had and I still have a ton to do as for cleaning up the wires but haven't had time. After I'm done moving this month I'll get in there and make everything pretty, add the extra fans to the case, get a NB fan, and see if I can't get that shroud to go over my video cards.










for the HAF-X case

No one has past 230 bclk ?


----------



## PARTON

Pic of my board as promised.

And look how hot my NB is...


----------



## BentoKing

I join you. One plus with this board so bright.


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON;11937263*
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5162/5335875591_036da66ff5_b.jpg
> 
> Pic of my board as promised.
> 
> And look how hot my NB is...
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5203/5336487520_7fd148058a_b.jpg


Vcore a bit too high







for 3,68Ghz !!!
And yes your NB is hot.
Mine is actually at 55 at 4.4 idle


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edsurf987;11937596*
> Vcore a bit too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 3,68Ghz !!!
> And yes your NB is hot.
> Mine is actually at 55 at 4.4 idle


It takes 1.288 for the chip to be stable @ 3.5

The chip's bottom of the barrel, what can I say. Wanna trade?


----------



## Edsurf987

I think you should open a thred in "intel cpus" for an OC help and restart your OC.


----------



## knightclaw

Need some help.

I recently built a system with i7-940 C0/C1 with this Sabertooth x58 with 2 kit of Corsair TR3xG1600C9. Supposed to give me 12 GB but BIOS, Win7 (64-bit), Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, and Everest Home is reporting only 8GB. I've laready checked DIMM by DIMM and made sure all 6 is working. (Have to RMA'ed 1 kit previously because 2 of the DIMMS are dead, but the replacements are good.)

CPUZ is the only S/W that is reporting 12GB. I've tried changing 8-pin EATX to 4-pin to no success. Even tried upping the DRM voltage all the way to 1.4 and 1.65 and still no success. I noticed couple of members here have systems where they populate all 6 DIMMs slots, hoping someone can help me.

BTW. Intel Extreme Tuning shows only Banks 2-5 are active. Seems like when populating all 6 DIMM slots I lost Banks 0 & 1. Also to be noted is that I have usd 3 DIMMS for 6GB and it works. I tried the 8GB configuration suggested by ASUS user guide by populating A2, A1, B1, & C1 and I think I got only 2GB out of it.

Is it possible that A2 DIMM slot is misbehaving?

Also, no overclocking is done.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## kidaquarius

Have you upped your memory controller voltage (QPI)?
Usually if you're running max dimms, you need to increase this voltage.

[sent from my android]


----------



## knightclaw

No. I left everything default. Except for the DRAM voltage which I tried up to 1.4v. Let me try the QPI.

Thanks.

Found that I have been increasing the QPI/DRAM Core voltage already. From 1.4v and all the way to 1.6v and still no 12GB. Not sure why but changing it to 1.65 in BIOS seems impossible for me even though the OV_DRAM is enabled. Is it the same as the OV_CPU?


----------



## amartolos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutos;11741873*
> Brilliant board have mine running at 3.9 vcore 1.2..stable love the board
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


hello, can you tell me ur bios settings for 3.9??

I am running mine at 3.8 but i cant go any higher with 1.2vcore.


----------



## nitrobass24

Hey guys just got my Sabertooth and I am loving it.

I have successfully acheived 210x19 with everything on auto except the following:
DRAM Ratio: 2:6
CPU Vcore: 1.35v









I do have a couple of questions though:

The MOFSET cooler does not seem like its attached very well....it rocks back and forth if I push on it. Is this normal?
When I get to around 220 BLCK my USB devices quit being recognized....what voltages should i adjust?

Thanks!


----------



## kidaquarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrobass24*
> &#8230; When I get to around 220 BLCK my USB devices quit being recognized....what voltages should i adjust?
> 
> Thanks!


Storage devices, memory, usb, audio, they're all connected thru the quick path interconnect (QPI).
Try raising the QPI voltage between 1.2v-1.3v.
Anything past 200bclk usually needs at least 1.2v QPI. Some chips require more.

That's my suggestion.

[sent from my android]


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightclaw;11945611*
> No. I left everything default. Except for the DRAM voltage which I tried up to 1.4v. Let me try the QPI.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Found that I have been increasing the QPI/DRAM Core voltage already. From 1.4v and all the way to 1.6v and still no 12GB. Not sure why but changing it to 1.65 in BIOS seems impossible for me even though the OV_DRAM is enabled. Is it the same as the OV_CPU?


RMA it again... Sabertooth is notorious for their RAM issues, now you know why they give you 5 years warranty


----------



## Arizonian

Great LGA 1366 X58 mobo! Military solid state capacitor specs. Ceramix CPU heat sink. Top quality without the non-essential bells and whistles from top to bottom. Crossfire or SLI ready to top it off. I'd recommend this board to anyone and feel confident.

Happy gaming!


----------



## scsione889

As for the RAM issue...here is some interesting info.

I work part time at a store that supplies some computer parts...so I had quite a bit of new, off the shelf RAM to test with.

I had the whole "only part of my RAM is showing up intermittently and I get random BSODs" issue.

First I swapped out my power supply - no joy. Then I manually set voltages and timing - no joy. Then I tried swapping out all 6 DIMMs (same make/model, different versions)...5 times...SCORE! I finally got a set that worked, and passed memtest4 over 30 times (the length of my shift). The machine is now totally stable on auto-detected and manual timings/voltages.

Bad batch of RAM? Maybe...but unlikely. More likely that it was some sort of manufacturing lube or something like that stuck in the slots. Who knows...my rig runs great now so I'm not gonna look too much into that. Just sharing what worked for me.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

You can add me to the list. Question: Do you all use the Marvel SATA 6 port? If so, do you use the Marvel drivers or the MSAHCI drivers?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;11976698*
> You can add me to the list. Question: Do you all use the Marvel SATA 6 port? If so, do you use the Marvel drivers or the MSAHCI drivers?


I've got the Marvel drivers. Any difference? Is one better than the other? And where are those links to either of those drivers for the mobo?


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


I've got the Marvel drivers. Any difference? Is one better than the other? And where are those links to either of those drivers for the mobo?


Marvell drivers

The MSAHCI drivers are like the standard drivers if you don't supply any.

I ask because I have a problem with my SATA 6 controller. Under heavy HD usage, it will just fail. If it's my primary drive, the system will just go a black screen and reboot. If I have my primary on the SATA 3 ports and I'm doing heavy usage on a HD thats on the SATA6 controller. The controller will just disappear from device manager along with any HDs connected to it until a reboot.


----------



## Kvjavs

Any hopes in this group opening to the P55 and P67 chipset versions?


----------



## shnur

I wouldn't mind, but I'm not owner/creator.
It'd be nice to have a consistent "Sabertooth club" instead of one/chipset.


----------



## PARTON

I've heard of a lot of people decreasing cpu pll to increase oc stability. I went into the bios and tried to lower it on this board but it wouldn't go below default. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## kidaquarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON;11995667*
> I've heard of a lot of people decreasing cpu pll to increase oc stability. I went into the bios and tried to lower it on this board but it wouldn't go below default. Anyone know anything about this?


The lowest value mine will go to is 1.80v, iirc.
For my current OC, I have it on auto.
Not sure what it actually runs at though.
Out of curiousity, what OC are you trying to reach?

[sent from my android]


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidaquarius;11996016*
> Out of curiousity, what OC are you trying to reach?


I'm sitting @ 3680 w/t ram @ 1600 w/t relatively high voltages atm. It's stable, but I should be able to do better.

See my post in this thread for details: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/906383-do-i-do-i-not-jump-13.html


----------



## aggressor

Here's my Sabertooth X58...Asus made a great mobo,it's very stable and good looking.I can recommend to everybody.I was using Gigabyte X58A-UD5 Rev. 1.0,I made a good job by selling it and buying my Sabertooth X58.Gigabyte really sucks


----------



## the.hollow

Can add me to owners list. Just got time to take some pics. So far lovin the board.


----------



## Asce

Had my board replaced already. Kept loosing all bios setting evern with a new cmos battery. New board is working a charm


----------



## excelerater

nice boards


----------



## moksh4u2

hey guys
sorry i have been busy lately

i have had many of you asking me to make this a club for all boards under the sabertooth brand and so i have messaged the mods to allow me to do so. if i receive their permission, i will make this club open to all sabertooth owners across all platforms

cheers to all


----------



## 1spike

Any suggestions would be great thanks  Idle 35c Load 67c


----------



## moksh4u2

Guys
I have Great news
i spoke to a mod and was allowed to make the club open to all Sabertooth Members
so i made the changes and we are live now

so all asus sabertooth members feel free to join in


----------



## [email protected]

Add me to the list!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I am so glad someone finally made a motherboard thread on sabertooth. I'm still considered getting the Sandy Bridge Sabertooth but not now. Anyhow i would love to know if any of you actually update the bios on this or not? Just curious. I think i might be having hard drive problems cuz my second hard drive died and now i'm getting like SLOW Welcome Window loading. I did msconfig and ran a system and basic driver boot to see if it's hardware problem and it loaded fine. So i went back to the original config and it loads slow.

I am baffled why it takes forever to get into Windows now compared to the past it gets in faster than that. Hard Drive failure? Video card? Or should i reformat? Stumped.. anyhow i'm subbing this!

Also why do i see a little fan in the picture? Did that come with the motherboard? Mine sure didn't and i know it's a attachment for the fans but i have the brackets NOT the fan though.

EDIT: I found the reason to windows slow load and shut down and hanging at Windows logo. Bad SATA Cable. Works fine now. Recommended if you use your sata cables the motherboard came with. Also i never updated bios cuz i don't see the need to if there are problems. Has anyone bothered to update bios on the same motherboard i have? i55 users speak!


----------



## 1spike

I was running a stress test on my cpu using prime95, it ran for almost 2hours when i noticed that core temp showed the third core at 50 percent, all the rest of the cores were at 100 percent . Anyone have any ideas why core 3 showes 50 percent. thanks average temps during test were 60-65c on each core.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1spike;12052673*
> I was running a stress test on my cpu using prime95, it ran for almost 2hours when i noticed that core temp showed the third core at 50 percent, all the rest of the cores were at 100 percent . Anyone have any ideas why core 3 showes 50 percent. thanks average temps during test were 60-65c on each core.


I'm running Prime95 at the moment; all cores are up at 100%; temps are average 72-78 though







I need 1.4v to get to 4.0GHz with my C0 and that's under water...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1spike;12052673*
> I was running a stress test on my cpu using prime95, it ran for almost 2hours when i noticed that core temp showed the third core at 50 percent, all the rest of the cores were at 100 percent . Anyone have any ideas why core 3 showes 50 percent. thanks average temps during test were 60-65c on each core.


Third core always show differently cuz it's worker harder unless you have a bad sensor on that temp checker. I think you're just fine.


----------



## go1

Guys,
Can you help an absolute newb, how do i fit the rear i/o panel to my case
mobo is x58 sabretooth


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go1;12056694*
> Guys,
> Can you help an absolute newb, how do i fit the rear i/o panel to my case
> mobo is x58 sabretooth


It should pop right in. Mine was a pretty tight fit. I don't know if it was the panel or the ft02. It was just a little tighter fit than the few I've done before. It pops in from the inside in case you didn't know. Get one corner then pop the next, and so on.


----------



## shnur

Plug it in the case first; you can use some light force with the back of a screwdriver, the mobo just fits in.
I always found that the hardest part of building a computer is to fit the i/o plate to the mobo....


----------



## sparky kilowatt

Hi all, add me to the club! Kind of new here but wanted to check in. Just upgraded to the rig in my signature from my old Intel D975XBX2 w/ [email protected] 3.33ghz. 
Can anybody give me any ideas on where to start with an OC for this rig? I've read around the internet but I'm somewhat overwhelmed with all the bios options this board has.
Here's a picture before I added the sound card and extra hd.


----------



## [email protected]

That's why you are here in forums, there is a thread on overclocking and you can pretty much learn how to at first. Start slowly. Be patience!


----------



## R0$ch

Add me to the list please.
I have a question though... how would another ATI 6970 in CF work on this motherboard? Where would the upper Video card draw its air from if the other one below it is blocking the airflow? This cards are thick as hell...


----------



## SaintC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moksh4u2*


Guys
I have Great news
i spoke to a mod and was allowed to make the club open to all Sabertooth Members
so i made the changes and we are live now

so all asus sabertooth members feel free to join in 










Good idea and well done..


----------



## SaintC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R0$ch*


Add me to the list please.
I have a question though... how would another ATI 6970 in CF work on this motherboard? Where would the upper Video card draw its air from if the other one below it is blocking the airflow? This cards are thick as hell...


I am working on the same issue myself...


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R0$ch*


Add me to the list please.
I have a question though... how would another ATI 6970 in CF work on this motherboard? Where would the upper Video card draw its air from if the other one below it is blocking the airflow? This cards are thick as hell...











Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintC*


I am working on the same issue myself...


You'll have restricted air-flow, but it should be fine; quite a few people are running cards that way. Check if you can have a fan blow air in from the side; that could help.


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12071974*
> You'll have restricted air-flow, but it should be fine; quite a few people are running cards that way. Check if you can have a fan blow air in from the side; that could help.


Watercooling, that's the way


----------



## eternal7trance

Hey just to let you guys know, there's a new bios update for the sabertooth x58!

Sabertooth X58 0802 BIOS
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability
3. Fix Logitech G1 Keyboard may not be detected

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## PARTON

Anyone have the CAS latency run at one less than what you set in the bios?

I had been running at 10-10-10-27 when I noticed that maxmem had 9-10-10-27. I didn't believe it so I opened cpuz and it showed the same thing. I then run some stability tests and they passed so I went into the bios and saw that I still had it set to CAS 10, so I put it on CAS 9(it was working there anyway, right). So then I booted and it was @ CAS 8, I passed more stability tests so I went into the bios to actually set it @ 8, but it would not boot. I figure it tried to boot @ CAS 7. I then set it back to CAS 9 and it booted @ CAS 9 like it should. Wierd huh? I went to bed then.

I may install the new bios rev and see if it still does it. I'm going to save my 0702 that's been working for me though since it's not available on the asus website.

Anyone else experience this?

Edit:

I updated the bios to 0802 and it still does it. I've realized now that it's booting to 9-9-9-24 but it runs 8-9-9-24 when I bring it out of sleep. It does the same thing with different timings. Boot to 10-10-10-27, you get 9-10-10-27 when you come out of sleep. I guess I could ask ASUS.


----------



## sparky kilowatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;12089828*
> Hey just to let you guys know, there's a new bios update for the sabertooth x58!
> 
> Sabertooth X58 0802 BIOS
> 1. Improve memory compatibility
> 2. Improve system stability
> 3. Fix Logitech G1 Keyboard may not be detected
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


Thanks, just flashed mine and seems stable so far.


----------



## Edsurf987

Thanks for the news about new bios.

One question before flashing :
How about your OC settings, specially your different voltages ? Did you have to increase them ? or still same ?


----------



## PARTON

The bios kept my settings, voltages and all, through the flash. It seems to be stable still, although I haven't proven it to myself with prime or lynx.


----------



## sparky kilowatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edsurf987;12106894*
> Thanks for the news about new bios.
> 
> One question before flashing :
> How about your OC settings, specially your different voltages ? Did you have to increase them ? or still same ?


Same here, all my settings remained the same after flashing to the new BIOS.


----------



## KonigGeist

Here's my pc; I finally got around to taking some pictures. I was trying to find a better camera, but I could only use my phone. I tried to take more pictures of the motherboard (after all, that's what this club is for), but I couldn't get my phone to take good enough pictures of it.


----------



## Edsurf987

Thanks


----------



## Arizonian

If I'm running fine without any problems at BIOS version 0505 should I just leave it alone? Hate to run a BIOS update if I don't need to or doesn't improve performance.

Thanks for the advice in advance for anyone who responds.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;12145828*
> If I'm running fine without any problems at BIOS version 0505 should I just leave it alone? Hate to run a BIOS update if I don't need to or doesn't improve performance.
> 
> Thanks for the advice in advance for anyone who responds.


juz leave it.. bios update are not meant to be done regularly unless you are facing some problems


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;12145828*
> If I'm running fine without any problems at BIOS version 0505 should I just leave it alone? Hate to run a BIOS update if I don't need to or doesn't improve performance.
> 
> Thanks for the advice in advance for anyone who responds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;12148492*
> juz leave it.. bios update are not meant to be done regularly unless you are facing some problems


As he stated, unless you have any issues, maybe stuck at a lower OC/random BSOD's with newer RAM modules/etc.


----------



## Arizonian

Thanks guys - I will leave it. I had an issue with BSOD with my new AMD 6870 but only after I updated to 10.12 driver when I'd come back from power savings mode. I ended up changing the card anyway for personal reasons and that took care of the problem. Hadn't had one since. I was thinking RAM but since I had just updated the video driver I was going to back down to the last driver. Though after refunding my video card for a better one that cleared the problem and I didn't have to look into possible RAM issues. If it should happen again however I would update the BIOS. Like you guys said don't fix something that already works. LOL. I'd hate to update it and then start having issues.

Thanks again for you advice.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON;12091065*
> Anyone have the CAS latency run at one less than what you set in the bios?
> 
> I had been running at 10-10-10-27 when I noticed that maxmem had 9-10-10-27. I didn't believe it so I opened cpuz and it showed the same thing. I then run some stability tests and they passed so I went into the bios and saw that I still had it set to CAS 10, so I put it on CAS 9(it was working there anyway, right). So then I booted and it was @ CAS 8, I passed more stability tests so I went into the bios to actually set it @ 8, but it would not boot. I figure it tried to boot @ CAS 7. I then set it back to CAS 9 and it booted @ CAS 9 like it should. Wierd huh? I went to bed then.
> 
> I may install the new bios rev and see if it still does it. I'm going to save my 0702 that's been working for me though since it's not available on the asus website.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I updated the bios to 0802 and it still does it. I've realized now that it's booting to 9-9-9-24 but it runs 8-9-9-24 when I bring it out of sleep. It does the same thing with different timings. Boot to 10-10-10-27, you get 9-10-10-27 when you come out of sleep. I guess I could ask ASUS.


I also had the same issue. I set my ram to 7-9-7-24 and CPU-Z was showing 6-9-7-24. I had just overclocked that same day because I messed around with the EVGA overclocking tool which doesn't work without an EVGA bios and it apparently tried to overclock with no set values, so I had to reset CMOS.

I was sure that I set it to 7-9-7-24 and sure enough that's what it was in BIOS but CPU-Z was showing 6-9-7. Booted back into windows and it showed the right timings.









I haven't given it much thought since then.


----------



## Edsurf987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


I was sure that I set it to 7-9-7-24 and sure enough that's what it was in BIOS but CPU-Z was showing 6-9-7. Booted back into windows and it showed the right timings.









I haven't given it much thought since then.


Is it running fine with timings cpuZ shows ? 
If yes, it's better that the ones you set.
But, I agree, it's a kind of not normal.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edsurf987*


Is it running fine with timings cpuZ shows ? 
If yes, it's better that the ones you set.
But, I agree, it's a kind of not normal.


For me it runs fine with the better/tighter timings, which is great. The problem is that I have to put the computer to sleep and bring it out to run them. If I set them to the lower CAS in the bios then it goes one more and is unstable out of sleep because it is one lower still.

Either it's running like you want out of cold boot, or running like you want out of sleep. Not both.

Cold boot = CAS # in bios

sleep resume = CAS# in bios - 1

Is it a sabertooth mushkin thing? We're not running the same modules; mine are higher latency and higher density. I'm running 998969's.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edsurf987*


Is it running fine with timings cpuZ shows ? 
If yes, it's better that the ones you set.
But, I agree, it's a kind of not normal.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PARTON*


For me it runs fine with the better/tighter timings, which is great. The problem is that I have to put the computer to sleep and bring it out to run them. If I set them to the lower CAS in the bios then it goes one more and is unstable out of sleep because it is one lower still.

Either it's running like you want out of cold boot, or running like you want out of sleep. Not both.

Cold boot = CAS # in bios

sleep resume = CAS# in bios - 1

Is it a sabertooth mushkin thing? We're not running the same modules; mine are higher latency and higher density. I'm running 998969's.


Haha that's weird. I just noticed all three of us are running Mushkin.









As for the CAS latency going down it seems to run fine. Honestly the only way I found out was because I was running validation of CPU-Z for the i7-950 overclockers club and when I looked at the page it said 6-9-7 and I was like









Let me check and see what it is if I throw this rig into sleep.

*EDIT:* Son of a b****! It is linked to sleep mode! CPU-Z just said 7-9-7 before sleep and now it says 6-9-7. ARGH!


----------



## etdavenport

I have a weird issue that has popped up and is totally ticking me off. It just started out of nowhere and I have no idea what to do. It must be something simple I am missing but I have tried everything. I even called Asus walked through it with them and still no luck.

My Problem...

I have speed step and all c states disabled. Normally around 1.27vcore I run about 78c load and do about 54 Gflops.

One day while trying to push to 4.3mhz, I noticed my temperature was at 84C and I was doing 5 gflops. No big deal right? things fluctuate. But on closer look, I noticed that what was happening is my multiplier was kicking down! I went through the bios, I reset al the jumpers, pulled the battery etc. nothing.... every time I ran any testing program my cpu multiplier would drop 1 or 2 steps and the temp was always 84c?!? i turned the voltage to 1.3v ...84c....1.1v...84c....50 gflops......I have no freaking idea what is happening or how to undo it. Flashed latest bios for the sabertooth x58 [0802] 84c....50gflops....multi kicking down....

When i bought this board the first time the on board sound was dead. I RMA'd it and now newegg will not take this one back because technically my problem is not a problem....so im stuck with this board. Help.....

What little dumb thing am I missing...lol Im sure its something Im doing...

Yes im running at High performance...no i cant set the cpu to minimum 100% max 100% there is no option for it with speed step disabled.

Ive tried it with XMP enabled, ive tried it manual. Ive tried it all...


----------



## Edsurf987

Post photos of your bios.


----------



## Durdle Class A

Hi, sabertooth owner here









Everythings working fine except that USB 3.0 and eSATA doesn't seem to be working for my external HDD

When I connect the exact same HDD to a 2.0, it works

As in not working, it doesn't show up in Computer

And yes, it's formatted properly


----------



## mmsandi

how come there are no p67 sabertooth owners? what u guys use for flashing bios?


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmsandi*


how come there are no p67 sabertooth owners? what u guys use for flashing bios?


Uhh, flash it from the bios?


----------



## mmsandi

i don't have it yet ..just want to be prepared when it comes


----------



## Edsurf987

ez-flash in the bios


----------



## Rhenzinger

proud owner of the sabertooth here...my 2nd build w/ it...and love it, however i'm having an issue trying to raid 0 2x WD CB HDD that are 6gb/sec...using the 6gb cables on the 6gb ports...just doesnt seem to wanna give me the raid option...anybody know a way around this?

PS: 1st build was a i7 950/sabertooth/noctua d14 @ 4.2gig/ 2nd build i7 950/sabertooth/noctua d14 @ 4.0gig 1.324 vcore idle 29-36 prime95 4 hour test peak was 72*C but moreless around 65-68 constant...this is in a HAF 932 case


----------



## Armastitium

I just like to say that the X58 Sabertooth looks so much better than the P67. I wish they would've added an extra mosfet instead of the tactical vest gimmick.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhenzinger;12235430*
> proud owner of the sabertooth here...my 2nd build w/ it...and love it, however i'm having an issue trying to raid 0 2x WD CB HDD that are 6gb/sec...using the 6gb cables on the 6gb ports...just doesnt seem to wanna give me the raid option...anybody know a way around this?
> 
> PS: 1st build was a i7 950/sabertooth/noctua d14 @ 4.2gig/ 2nd build i7 950/sabertooth/noctua d14 @ 4.0gig 1.324 vcore idle 29-36 prime95 4 hour test peak was 72*C but moreless around 65-68 constant...this is in a HAF 932 case


I thought that the intel raid was faster than the marvell? That extra bandwidth on the marvell controller won't be utilized with those mechanical hard drives. Those are only useful for ssd's.

I would just use the 3gb/s connections, even if your drives are sata 6gb/s. Those drives aren't going to be bottle necked by the 3gb/s interface.

3gb/s = 375MB/s > max burst for those drives


----------



## CSHawkeye

P67 Sabertooth owner here, I have my drives on the 6GBPS ports. So far i love it and since I bought it from Newegg I got the email for the replacement when it comes out. So I am happy, it goes well with my Black Ops Video Cards.


----------



## mm67

Here's my X58 Sabertooth system:


----------



## derickwm

Add me to the list! Proud X58 owner


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Anybody else have trouble with the SATA 6GB/s ports dropping? Anytime I have a hard drive connected to that controller and there is a lot of reading/writing, the hard drives just shuts down and both the controller and the hard drive disappear from Device Manager. (If my primary drive is connected to it, the computer will just reboot itself), I've tried on 3 different hard drives, 1 being a 1TB 6GB/s, one being a 500 3GB/s laptop drive, and the other being a 40GB 1.5GB/s drive. I will assume it's the Marvell controller that is the problem since all three of these drives work fine on the Intel controller. Is it worth the hassle of RMA'ing it to ASUS?

BIOS version 0802
Marvell driver version 1.0.1051
also tested with driver version 1.0.1034 (the "current" one on the ASUS site) same results.


----------



## MSOlhao

+1 Sabertooth X58 owner.









Does anyone have a backup of 0702 Bios that can send me, please.


----------



## SaintC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MSOlhao*


+1 Sabertooth X58 owner.









Does anyone have a backup of 0702 Bios that can send me, please.


Sry, I do not. Running 0603 myself. But, a new bios was recently released as mentioned earlier in this thread.. reposting a link for you here in case you could use the new one instead. You still have to enter your model and os in the search to pull up the download page.

http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

Welcome to the Sabertooth x58 club!!


----------



## PARTON

I think I copied it to a flash drive before I updated to 0802. I'll check when I get home.


----------



## MSOlhao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaintC*


Sry, I do not. Running 0603 myself. But, a new bios was recently released as mentioned earlier in this thread.. reposting a link for you here in case you could use the new one instead. You still have to enter your model and os in the search to pull up the download page.

http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us

Welcome to the Sabertooth x58 club!!


I'm with 0802 right now, but i had some issues with that bios version, so i'd like to do a downgrade the BIOS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PARTON*


I think I copied it to a flash drive before I updated to 0802. I'll check when I get home.


Thanks, let me know if you have a backup please.


----------



## PARTON

0702, came with my x58 board in December:

http://www.mediafire.com/?75zk6fc5ot5o1z8


----------



## kzinti1

I just received a Sabertooth x58 and am going to use it to rebuild my Falcon NW for the umpteenth time. To tell you the honest truth, I never liked this comp. I completely gutted and rebuilt it about 4 months after I bought it. The only reason I didn't sell it is because of the gorgeous American flag paint job on the equally beautiful CoolerMaster WaveMaster case. Gonna give it to my mother for her birthday. I'm going to miss that case but she fell in love with it at 1st sight and she's certainly worth it.
I think I'll install the i7-920 in my sig. It runs hot and it's a V-core whore but I won't have it running over 3.6 or 3.8GHz so I should be able to lower the voltage a good bit. I'll be using either 3 or 6 sticks of Corsair 2GB. 1600's. (I've switched my other comps to Mushkin & Team Group mem.)
Are there any quirks with this mobo I should be aware of, any BIOS revision I should try or just stick with whatever is already installed?
TIA
k1


----------



## MSOlhao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PARTON*


0702, came with my x58 board in December:

http://www.mediafire.com/?75zk6fc5ot5o1z8


Awesome!








Thank you.


----------



## cosmok

First build (for myself), overclock and folding setup. Seems to be doing alright


----------



## Jerry60k

Mine just shipped out I will send out pics when I have it in my hands.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

my sabertooth is on shipping now...

one question...

the first(1x) and the last pciexpress(4x) are rispectively attached to x58 and ich11 or viceversa?

edit: is possible to load xmp profile and manually oc the rest?


----------



## sparky kilowatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe;12405369*
> is possible to load xmp profile and manually oc the rest?


I'm pretty new with this mobo but from what I can tell if I set my memory profile to XMP then I can't change the BCLK frequency so I think the answer is no.


----------



## DarkRyder

add me to the list


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sparky kilowatt*


I'm pretty new with this mobo but from what I can tell if I set my memory profile to XMP then I can't change the BCLK frequency so I think the answer is no.


o ****!

but is strange....

Why i can't set blck after loading the profile...

have you try to set xmp, save and exit and after set to manual and the timings remain the same?


----------



## sparky kilowatt

Well, I must not know what I'm doing because even when it to XMP profile or manual, adjust BCLK up a bit, set multiplier to 23, disable speed step F10 and exit, boot in to windows, run CPUID and Hardware Info I still see a 133 BCLK. I don't get it! Go back in to BIOS and sure enough, it's back to 133. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## AuraNova

YAY, I was hoping this club would include ANY Sabertooth boards someday! (Yeah, a month late, but still. I didn't notice this until now.)

I am so in. I have a 55i.


----------



## CULLEN

A friend of mine is having trouble with his board, when he boots only the CPU and MEM LED light up red, nothing else happenes. Is it a common problem?


----------



## Jerry60k

Got my new rig up and running and this mobo was easy to setup. I havent overclocked yet, but I would like to add that the Patriot Sector 7 12 GB DDR3 1600 4x3 is so far working great.


----------



## sparky kilowatt

I'm still pretty new with this board but here's my OC. How do my numbers look? V-Core is set at 1.275 , QPI is 5.976 GT/s Ram is underclocked at 1328 mhz @ 1.5v Temps seem ok, idles at 30C. Anybody see anything I need to work on?


----------



## nerdybeat

Hey all! I don't think I ever got around to posting pics of my new(ish) Sabertooth build!










and here is a pic of my OC










Definitely a fan of this mobo thus far.


----------



## magogian

The P67 is for sale here: http://www.digitalstormonline.com/product.asp?id=289444


----------



## NoFear

Sabertooth X58 owner new to the club.

Awesome board, as a former AMD fan switched to Intel.
Never had an AMD Phenom II X4 run faster as 3.8 ghz on water, now with 2 tries got it stable up to 4ghz on air.

This board is so forgiving, will see if it does 4.4 ghz on air, temps now on 4ghz are no more then 58degrees C ful load.

Will post some screenies after the weekend.


----------



## magogian

Does anyone use this 16 GB RAM kit with their Sabertooth P67? CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9

Any problems?

This RAM isn't mentioned on the ASUS QVL, but Corsair says it should work.


----------



## Jerry60k

My ram wasnt on the QVL and its going on a week with a slight oc on the cpu to 3.7 and the mem timings are 6-6-6-6-18. So far so good. I have Patriot Sector 7 12 GB it list this in the QVL up to the 8 GB ram I dont see why the 12 GB would be much different.

Does it list your mem in a smaller setup like 8 gig or so.


----------



## magogian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerry60k;12490874*
> My ram wasnt on the QVL and its going on a week with a slight oc on the cpu to 3.7 and the mem timings are 6-6-6-6-18. So far so good. I have Patriot Sector 7 12 GB it list this in the QVL up to the 8 GB ram I dont see why the 12 GB would be much different.
> 
> Does it list your mem in a smaller setup like 8 gig or so.


I don't think a smaller version was listed on the Asus QVL. One problem is that most of the RAM Asus lists isn't even sold anymore (from what I could tell).


----------



## PARTON

My RAM was not on the QVL either. Works fine.


----------



## PARTON

Any one running water with the x58? If so, what blocks are you using?


----------



## mm67

I have AC Cuplex Kryos HF installed now, was using Apogee XT before.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;12520360*
> I have AC Cuplex Kryos HF installed now, was using Apogee XT before.


Pics?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON;12521027*
> Pics?


Didn't take any pics with Apogee XT, but this is what AC looks like.


----------



## PARTON

Looks good, thanks.

Have you thought of water cooling the mobo chipsets?

What would work? When I google sabertooth x58 water block, I get nothing.


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PARTON*


Looks good, thanks.

Have you thought of water cooling the mobo chipsets?

What would work? When I google sabertooth x58 water block, I get nothing.


I might be interested in that but I also couldn't find any suitable blocks.


----------



## Oh You Did

anyone got pics of this mobo watercooled.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


I might be interested in that but I also couldn't find any suitable blocks.


i've read on another thread that koolance has universal ones that would work, but they aren't full cover blocks like you see with the other asus boards


----------



## magogian

My p67 MOBO comes on Monday, and I will be making a new comp. So, I have two questions.

First, can I connect a DVD drive to the SATA 6 gb/s ports? Because the manual appears to say that the Intel and Marvel SATA 6 gb/s ports are only for Hard Drives.

Second, should I update my bios on my first boot? The manual says that one shouldn't unless there are problems, but some people recommend just updating it no matter what on first boot.

Suggestions?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magogian;12538143*
> First, can I connect a DVD drive to the SATA 6 gb/s ports? Because the manual appears to say that the Intel and Marvel SATA 6 gb/s ports are only for Hard Drives.


not sure about the p67, but for my x58 i had one of my dvd plugged into the second sata 6gb/s port and it wasn't any faster than the other dvd on the sata 3gb/s port. I switched them both to sata 3gb/s to make room for a sata 6 gb/s 1TB hard drive along with a crucial c300 ssd


----------



## magogian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;12538678*
> not sure about the p67, but for my x58 i had one of my dvd plugged into the second sata 6gb/s port and it wasn't any faster than the other dvd on the sata 3gb/s port. I switched them both to sata 3gb/s to make room for a sata 6 gb/s 1TB hard drive along with a crucial c300 ssd


Thanks, but I may have been a bit unclear.

I'm not concerned about speed, but just whether an optical drive will work in the intel SATA III ports because the manual seems to say that the SATA III ports are only for Hard Drives.

From what you said, it sounds like it is fine to plug an optical drive into an intel SATA III, but I just wanted to make sure. (I've heard that optical drives generally don't work in the Marvel controlled SATA III ports.)


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magogian;12538986*
> From what you said, it sounds like it is fine to plug an optical drive into an intel SATA III, but I just wanted to make sure. (I've heard that optical drives generally don't work in the Marvel controlled SATA III ports.)


yes, it worked just as if it were plugged into a sata 3gb/s port


----------



## magogian

Perfect, thanks


----------



## UkGouki

anyone with the p67 sabertooth tuff give me some settings for bios i cant get my 2600k over 4.8ghz.. unless i got a crap chip..

edit: im also finding the new bios kinda confusing im gonna look on youtube for some vids on the new bios..

double edit fixed it i was on 901 bios now going to 1204 should fix my stabilty and turbo issues i.e i shouldnt crash at 5.0ghz lolz


----------



## NoFear

As promissed some pics of benching and setup.

The rig.










Not much room for watercooled SLI setup.......................










And some benching
1 hour OCCT, 1 hour Furmark and 20 loops of Vantage.
Max temp cpu 62 degrees and gpu 78 degrees.
Ambient 18 degrees celcius.


----------



## roflolol

I use a sabertooth. This board has gotten me to 5 GHz and back, bravo Asus!

Hell, it was an open box board too!


----------



## newbrevolution

Well I was looking forward to posting some pics today and joining...but I had to RMA my Sabertooth today I installed it Sunday and at first great started to install Win 7 and then it froze up, CPU led came on, and that was it. I put cpu in old mobo and it worked fine so I could only point at the new mobo...


----------



## Jerry60k

OK I need help from the rest of you Sabertooth owners. I havent did any overclocking since the AMD Bartons came out. There are alot of different things in the bios now so I am confused a bit.

I want to hit 4 ghz nothing more right now. Someone want to set me up with some settings?


----------



## Jabbo

Hi, I also need some help with Overclocking my PC to 4Ghz, you could help me with BIOS Settings.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cosmok

Anyone having issues with the built in audio controller? The Realtek manager detects when something is plugged in / unplugged but there's no sound. If the the audio chip was fried would it still do this?


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmok;12584304*
> Anyone having issues with the built in audio controller? The Realtek manager detects when something is plugged in / unplugged but there's no sound. If the the audio chip was fried would it still do this?


I for one did not install the realtek software. I just went with the drivers that were present after installing win 7. They're realtek drivers of course, but not the software.

Sorry, that's probably not much help. You could try uninstalling the driver and the software, then download and install the driver only from Asus's website.


----------



## MexGT

Cant wait for the Sabertooth P67 B3 to come out !!


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;12585509*
> Cant wait for the Sabertooth P67 B3 to come out !!


http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Motherboards/Intel+1155+P67+%28B3%29/ASUS+Sabertooth+Intel+P67+%28REV+B3%29+Socket+1155+DDR3+PCI-Express+Motherboard+?productId=43880


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON;12594091*
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Motherboards/Intel+1155+P67+%28B3%29/ASUS+Sabertooth+Intel+P67+%28REV+B3%29+Socket+1155+DDR3+PCI-Express+Motherboard+?productId=43880


thanks but I need something in the US


----------



## PARTON

Yea, I didn't think you jump on that. Surely they'll be here soon though since they have them elsewhere.


----------



## cosmok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON;12585097*
> I for one did not install the realtek software. I just went with the drivers that were present after installing win 7. They're realtek drivers of course, but not the software.
> 
> Sorry, that's probably not much help. You could try uninstalling the driver and the software, then download and install the driver only from Asus's website.


It was working before, not sure if it was a BIOS update that messed it up or a power spike. No combo of drivers will get it to go. I'll have to RMA it


----------



## L337Something

HEY guys!!! wanted to post some pictures of my setup as I too have the Sabertooth


----------



## WorldExclusive

Here's pictures of my SaberTooth P67 in a FT02
Add me to the list


----------



## hildark7

i love this MOBO!










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ride the Spiral

Has anyone successfully mounted the Prolimatech Megahalems with push/pull config on this board? I'm getting it Wednesday and wanted to make sure it has clearance for the RAM slot closest to the CPU. Thanks.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ride the Spiral*


Has anyone successfully mounted the Prolimatech Megahalems with push/pull config on this board? I'm getting it Wednesday and wanted to make sure it has clearance for the RAM slot closest to the CPU. Thanks.


On which one? I posted the P67 model above with the Mega in push pull.


----------



## Arizonian

Mine is nothing special but I love my rig. I also have a Sabertooth X58 mobo and I'm happy. I'd love to see the i7 980 price drop way way down now that Sandy Bridge has been introduced and the LGA 1366 chipsets almost a thing of the past. I wish my CoolerMaster HAF 912 was black inside, would really make the board pop out. The mobo handles overclocking my CPU and keeps it cool with Ceramix very well.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Here's pictures of my SaberTooth P67 in a FT02
Add me to the list



















Nice! did you get an R3 one?

I'm waiting to get an R3 board


----------



## CrazzyRussian

I'm a proud owner of an ASUS Sabertooth X58 motheerboard (R3 chipset/mobo revision). I might post pics later but I am currently busy and I cant find the memory card with the images on it


----------



## Ride the Spiral

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


On which one? I posted the P67 model above with the Mega in push pull.


The Sabertooth X58 TUF series.


----------



## KenjiS

I just ordered up my P67 Sabertooth on Tiger Direct, it will hopefully be here in a few days









I'm looking foreward to a weekend of Dragon Age II on my new system!


----------



## Ride the Spiral

Mine is supposed to come tomorrow. I can't wait to build this thing! I don't know if I should run it stock for a while then attempt to OC the i7 950 or just OC it off the bat.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ride the Spiral*


Mine is supposed to come tomorrow. I can't wait to build this thing! I don't know if I should run it stock for a while then attempt to OC the i7 950 or just OC it off the bat.


I'd OC it off the bat

But then again im planning for my i7-2600k to be a 4.5ghz beast


----------



## Ride the Spiral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS;12660674*
> I'd OC it off the bat
> 
> But then again im planning for my i7-2600k to be a 4.5ghz beast


This is my first build and I finished last night. Took around 3 hours. The hardest part was installing the Megahalems cooler, which was more of a "need another set of hands" thing than it was hard. I'm ready to run it tonight. In what order should I go from booting up a new system?


----------



## PARTON

Put in the OS disk and boot from it. Install OS. OC after OS is installed and seems to be working properly. Nothin to it. You got it.


----------



## Ride the Spiral

I read somewhere on this forum that it's best to download the drivers for this mobo from their website - the booklet strongly recommends that you DON'T do that. Any reason for this? Thanks.


----------



## PhilWrir

Im looking at getting the P67 Sabertooth in a few weeks. The styling is awesome and from what ive seen the quality is good as well.
Is it worth it though?
The whole "Lets cover the entire motherboard and then say downward coolers are a good cooling solution" does not inspire confidence...

EDIT: I could always just remove the cover from the board to make that a non-issue but Im not sure if I want to get a Sabertooth only to start dismantling it immediately.


----------



## KenjiS

^- you can add a 50mm fan to the board if you're concerned with cooling....


----------



## EightEight

Hi all, just finish my SABERTOOTH P67 built, WIE score overall 7.6:

WINDOWS EXPERIENCE INDEX:

-CPU - 7.6
-MEMORY - 7.6
-GRAPHICS - 7.9
-GAMING GRAPHICS: 7.9
-PRIMARY HARD DISK: 7.9

Now need help overclock and impove CPU and memory score.

Thanks All.

UPDATE:

CPU with turbo boost on.

WINDOWS EXPERIENCE INDEX:

-CPU - 7.8
-MEMORY - 7.8
-GRAPHICS - 7.9
-GAMING GRAPHICS: 7.9
-PRIMARY HARD DISK: 7.9


----------



## EightEight

Other question, is it good idea to connect alot fans to the motherboard, I connected the top, front, and back fan to the SABERTOOTH P67, is this going to be ok? Thanks all


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightEight;12692246*
> Other question, is it good idea to connect alot fans to the motherboard, I connected the top, front, and back fan to the SABERTOOTH P67, is this going to be ok? Thanks all


you should be fine. i currently have 6 fans plugged into the mobo and havent had any issues


----------



## EightEight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;12692312*
> you should be fine. i currently have 6 fans plugged into the mobo and havent had any issues


The reason I ask, is because in the bios one of the fan status is red.


----------



## TheMan47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightEight;12692379*
> The reason I ask, is because in the bios one of the fan status is red.


I had a similar issue with my old build using an HAF 932 - I ended up using a fan controller. Those big fans just don't spin that fast (the 230's are only like 700 rpm)

Fortunately, with the new case, all the fans plug into just one 4-pin molex. The only fan plugged into the motherboard is the H50 fan.


----------



## compudaze

I have the Sabertooth P67 (B3).

Going to get a 50MM fan today to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## ProbeNano

Hey all, my name's Jon, and I'm a (almost) proud owner of a X58 Sabertooth powered system.

I just got the system the other day and I'm having an annoying problem that I just can't seem to fix no matter what I do. I can't get dual monitor display to run on my system for the life of me. I've tried every possible combination I could think. What happens is when i use dual monitors in any configuration, one of the monitors is always pitch black, like it's turned off. Sometimes ill get the regular desktop side, and sometimes ill get just the extended desktop side. I have an EVGA GTX 570 video card to go with the system. I've never had these problems before. To give you a little idea, when I boot up windows 7 (with one monitor connected), everything works perfectly. So I then plug in the second monitor and you know what happens? The first monitor goes pitch black, and the second one displays just the extended desktop. I've used that Nvidia correction utility to force it to detect the second monitor (didn't work). If I go to the resolution settings, I can switch displays and display (1) desktop at a time on either monitor, but never both at the same time.

-Is this a MOBO issue?
-Is this a video card issue?
-Bad Hardware? Or did I just forget something?

(This is my first desktop build in 8 years, so it's definitely possible!)

---Also---
-Have latest Nvidia Drivers
-MoBo drivers installed from disk
-System not overclocked (yet)
-Both monitors connected DVI to DVI.
-Both monitors: 24" Samsung 2494SW @1080P

System Specs:
Asus Sabertooth X58 Mobo
Corsair 600T Case
i7-950 CPU
Noctua NH-U12P Heatpipe Cooler
4g G.skill F3-12800CL9D RAM
OCZ 50G SSD
Corsair TX-650 Power Supply
EVGA Geforce GTX 570 Ferni
LG GH22NS50 DVD Writer

I'll post some pics later, or I could even film the problem if that would help. I have to go to work now though! Thanks in advance guys.

-Jon


----------



## UkGouki

^^ i had this issue note first time i tried i had to double check the connection one of my monitors 26" is hdmi the over is dvi the hdmi monitor was what i was having issues with turned out it wasnt connected properly not fully inserted.. had to reboot with both monitors on once i rebooted i just used nvidia control panel to set up displays and resolutions etc..


----------



## EightEight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12693696*
> I have the Sabertooth P67 (B3).
> 
> Going to get a 50MM fan today to see if it makes any difference.


Love the red cable. What kind of cable is that?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightEight;12695615*
> Love the red cable. What kind of cable is that?


I cheated and used ModRight CableRight extension cables from my local Micro Center.


----------



## EightEight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12695711*
> I cheated and used ModRight CableRight extension cables from my local Micro Center.


I see, it look great. Can you post a picture after you install a 50mm fan for the motherboard. Thanks


----------



## divide_by_zero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightEight;12691970*
> Hi all, just finish my SABERTOOTH P67 built, WIE score overall 7.6:
> 
> WINDOWS EXPERIENCE INDEX:
> 
> -CPU - 7.6
> -MEMORY - 7.6
> -GRAPHICS - 7.9
> -GAMING GRAPHICS: 7.9
> -PRIMARY HARD DISK: 7.9
> 
> Now need help overclock and impove CPU and memory score.
> 
> Thanks All.


Nice and clean... God, you guys are making me feel bad for not having more time when I put mine together! After this semester is done and my wife and I finish moving into the new house I'm going to take my sweet time redoing the wiring. The HAFX GPU shroud won't fit on dual 6970's will it?


----------



## EightEight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *divide_by_zero;12696079*
> Nice and clean... God, you guys are making me feel bad for not having more time when I put mine together! After this semester is done and my wife and I finish moving into the new house I'm going to take my sweet time redoing the wiring. The HAFX GPU shroud won't fit on dual 6970's will it?


I don't have a dual card, so I don't know, but, I try putting it on my built it look wear and I have to adjust the mid piece to fit my 6970. ???????


----------



## KenjiS

I'm dancing around because mine shipped and hopefully gets here monday ^_^


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightEight;12695900*
> I see, it look great. Can you post a picture after you install a 50mm fan for the motherboard. Thanks


The test was conducted at 5.1GHz using Prime95 blend for CPU load. The assistant fan appears to have helped in some way.

Fan used in the test: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119052

- part #: FAN-EC5010M12CA
- rpm: 4500
- air flow: 9.59 CFM
- noise: <23 dBA
- dimensions: 50 x 50 x 10mm










Need to figure out how to hide that wire.


----------



## KenjiS

^- holy man, how hard is it to hit 5.1!?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12700909*
> The test was conducted at 5.1GHz using Prime95 blend for CPU load. The assistant fan appears to have helped in some way.
> 
> Fan used in the test: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119052
> 
> - part #: FAN-EC5010M12CA
> - rpm: 4500
> - air flow: 9.59 CFM
> - noise: <23 dBA
> - dimensions: 50 x 50 x 10mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to figure out how to hide that wire.


Dude i wanna know your temps. Do they change much cuz of the way the motherboard is designed?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS;12700962*
> ^- holy man, how hard is it to hit 5.1!?


Luck of the draw I guess. My chip can do 51x multi. I've tried 53x with PLL overvoltage enabled, however it's not stable even at 1.5V+ and temps were 90C+. Wonder if I could hit 5.3GHz+ on a real water cooling setup.


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12700909*
> 
> Need to figure out how to hide that wire.


Sleeve it


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12700989*
> Dude i wanna know your temps. Do they change much cuz of the way the motherboard is designed?


Which temps?

Hottest CPU core was 83C (@1.44V) during a 2 hour prime blend run at 5.1GHz. Previously the hottest core was 86C (@1.46V) during a 1 hour prime blend run at 5.1GHz. Currently on my way to finding the lowest voltage I can use at 5.1GHz.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjl4878;12701002*
> Sleeve it


I'm thinking of shortening it to 1.5" or so and sleeving it. Maybe even twisting the fan so the cable come out the bottom instead of right next to the plug. Might look better. Maybe even trying to find a 50mm fan grill.


----------



## EightEight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12700909*
> The test was conducted at 5.1GHz using Prime95 blend for CPU load. The assistant fan appears to have helped in some way.
> 
> Fan used in the test: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119052
> 
> - part #: FAN-EC5010M12CA
> - rpm: 4500
> - air flow: 9.59 CFM
> - noise: <23 dBA
> - dimensions: 50 x 50 x 10mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to figure out how to hide that wire.


Great work! Is the fan blowing in to the motherboard? I going to pickup one at microcenter. Thanks.


----------



## EightEight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12701013*
> Which temps?
> 
> Hottest CPU core was 83C (@1.44V) during a 2 hour prime blend run at 5.1GHz. Previously the hottest core was 86C (@1.46V) during a 1 hour prime blend run at 5.1GHz. Currently on my way to finding the lowest voltage I can use at 5.1GHz.


Can you post screen shot and step by step overclock setting? Thanks.


----------



## sparky kilowatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ride the Spiral;12684734*
> I read somewhere on this forum that it's best to download the drivers for this mobo from their website - the booklet strongly recommends that you DON'T do that. Any reason for this? Thanks.


My experience has always been that it's best to use the latest drivers from the mobo manufactures website. But I will say with Windows 7 just about everything installed itself except the USB 3.0 drivers.


----------



## PARTON

Anyone running crossfire or sli with the x58? These slots are really close. I saw one guy with 460's, but they dodn't put off much heat. Anyone running more powerful cards on this mobo without WC?

I just sent my 4870X2 back to Asus. If they send me a new card, I was thinking of buying another to pair it up. I am wondering if I'll be able to stand the heat and noise, though.

Thoughts?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightEight;12703717*
> Great work! Is the fan blowing in to the motherboard? I going to pickup one at microcenter. Thanks.


It's blowing down.


----------



## Bigpapa42

Got the Sabertooth P67 on its way. The retailer shipped it out Thursday morning, so hopefully will get it early next week. Can't wait to put the build together.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigpapa42*


Got the Sabertooth P67 on its way. The retailer shipped it out Thursday morning, so hopefully will get it early next week. Can't wait to put the build together.


Lucky you, i didnt get mine shipped out till friday


----------



## Bigpapa42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KenjiS*


Lucky you, i didnt get mine shipped out till friday










I actually do feel lucky. I was checking Newegg endlessly for the week-plus prior. I sent an email to ASUS to see if they had any word and got a generic response back, but with a list of Canadian approved distributors. I randomly checked one out Wednesday night and they had it listed. Was a bit leery, thinking they might just be listing it as a "pre-sale" or something before they actually had it in stock, but they got it sent out Thursday. If I would've paid extra for better shipping, I could already have it. But everything is on its way from Newegg, so I'd just still be waiting...


----------



## Krymore

I just placed my order on newegg. How is this board? I heard some good and bad thing about it. I usually go with gigabyte boards, got tired of waiting + I like the sexy tactial jacket


----------



## NorCa

omg i LOVE this


----------



## KenjiS

^- this thing is gonna look nice in my NZXT Phantom


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NorCa*


omg i LOVE this










Looks even better in person.


----------



## Maximillian-E

My Business Academy/FBLA Director just built a computer using the Sabertooth.
So much envy.
Wouldnt mind seeing it in Black/Red Or Black/White


----------



## EightEight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Looks even better in person.



Second that.







It blend in with my case.







I love it!


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KenjiS*


Nice! did you get an R3 one?

I'm waiting to get an R3 board










You mean B3? I got mine board before the recall.


----------



## Bigpapa42

So question about the board. I realize that its really not built for overclockers... but that doesn't mean overclocking is actually a bad idea, does it? My built will use the Sabertooth P67 with an i5-2500K chip. I'm looking for anything extreme, but I'd like to take it into the 4.2-4.5 MHz range. I see several posters in here have them overclocked, so I'm thinking it can't be a major "don't"....


----------



## compudaze

I got mine to 5.554GHz. Not built for overclocking my ass.


----------



## Bigpapa42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


I got mine to 5.554GHz. Not built for overclocking my ass.


"Not geared toward overclocking" is maybe how I read it? Regardless, good to know. I don't intent to try to go that far with. I would love if I could get it stable at 4.5, but I would settle for 4.2-4.3.


----------



## AuraNova

I think they should make revised versions of the 55i and X58 to look more like the P67. I happen to like that shroud. Makes the mobo look a bit cleaner.

Then again, I love the way my 55i looks.


----------



## blackbalt89

I don't remember if I saw it posted on here before but does anyone else have a problem with RAM timings and sleep and if there is any cause for concern.

This board has done it with both sets of memory that I have had on there. Each time it lowers the CL one click after resuming from sleep.

Is CPU-Z accurate in telling me that my RAM is now running at CL7? Lol. Or is it some kind of bug?


----------



## KenjiS

My P67 Sabertooth came today!

it does indeed look awesome in my NZXT Phantom with that Thermalright Venomous X Black atop it....

There will be pictures after i get the new rig up and running, my current rig will throw fits and choke/die if i ask it to process the 300-someodd images i have on the cards now...

But i did have a problem, the rear panel controls for the NZXT Sleeved LED kits do NOT work with the P67 sabertooth, the thermal shield interfered with their installation so i had to er...Improvise...I'm not quite happy with my final solution and im mulling over a trip to ratshack to make it look a little less like rear...


----------



## hildark7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigpapa42;12732330*
> So question about the board. I realize that its really not built for overclockers... but that doesn't mean overclocking is actually a bad idea, does it? My built will use the Sabertooth P67 with an i5-2500K chip. I'm looking for anything extreme, but I'd like to take it into the 4.2-4.5 MHz range. I see several posters in here have them overclocked, so I'm thinking it can't be a major "don't"....


4.2-4.5 MHz !!!







if you want to overclock it whats your start clock speed







lol personally i would just buy a CPU in the GHz Range lol


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;12734845*
> I don't remember if I saw it posted on here before but does anyone else have a problem with RAM timings and sleep and if there is any cause for concern.
> 
> This board has done it with both sets of memory that I have had on there. Each time it lowers the CL one click after resuming from sleep.
> 
> Is CPU-Z accurate in telling me that my RAM is now running at CL7? Lol. Or is it some kind of bug?


Mine does that too. It did it with the last two BIOS revs. I wish there was a fix. The only way to run the CAS you want to run, if you bring your computer in and out of sleep without turning it off, is to pick the CAS that's one higher in the BIOS, and go ahead and put your computer in and out of sleep after you boot it up. It is annoying but not a show stopper.


----------



## iatacs19

I am picking up mine today, I will be replacing my Deluxe with the Sabertooth. I am not really using all the extra features of the Deluxe. Dual LAN, bluetooth, USB3.0 box, none of those are being used sadly. I look forward to testing out the superior grade components of the Sabertooth. I am guessing that less built-in components also means less traces and less chances for things to fail.


----------



## Bigpapa42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildark7;12737808*
> 4.2-4.5 MHz !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to overclock it whats your start clock speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol personally i would just buy a CPU in the GHz Range lol











Er... I''m old school...?


----------



## Bigpapa42

Got my board today. Arrived literally as I had to leave for work, so I only had a moment to open the box and sneak a peak. The thing looks fantastic. Now I'm just waiting for one last shipment of minor stuff - CPU, video card, etc - to arrive and I can start building this thing...


----------



## Bigpapa42

Apologies for the triple post... I was test-fitting the 50mm fan I bought to add the board, as suggested by ASUS for maximum cooling. The problem is the fan cable. The connector is literally right beside the fan mount, so the length of cable is pretty unseemly. Since the fan sits on top of the thermal armor and the pin connector is beneath, how poor of an idea would it be to tuck the wire down under there, out of the way of the fan? Beyond temperatures, which shouldn't be excessive, are there are other potential problems?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*


I don't remember if I saw it posted on here before but does anyone else have a problem with RAM timings and sleep and if there is any cause for concern.

This board has done it with both sets of memory that I have had on there. Each time it lowers the CL one click after resuming from sleep.

Is CPU-Z accurate in telling me that my RAM is now running at CL7? Lol. Or is it some kind of bug?


Don't put your system into sleep mode. Intel is still having problems with that.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Don't put your system into sleep mode. Intel is still having problems with that.


So, all x58 boards do it?


----------



## amartolos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PARTON*


So, all x58 boards do it?


Mine doesn't.


----------



## iatacs19

Got mine up and running.









I am getting 4.6GHz stable with a range of voltage from 0.944 to 1.344, but have issues with sleep mode.
My Deluxe only managed 4.5GHz stable with the same CPU and same voltage, although the Deluxe B2 stepping had no issues with sleep mode.

I put up lots of pics:
http://randomimagecollection.blogspot.com/2011/03/asus-p67-sabertooth-motherboard.html


----------



## compudaze

Sabtertooth P67 review: http://vr-zone.com/articles/asus-sabertooth-p67-tuf-review--does-its-thermal-armor-really-work-/11447.html#

Sorry if it's already been posted.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;12751682*
> Don't put your system into sleep mode. Intel is still having problems with that.


Yeah I really wont' need sleep. I just did it recently because I changed my RAM and OS and was wondering if maybe it was something to do with Mushkin products and the Sabertooth together. But no dice. Corsair Dominators still do it.

Guess I'll just keep my PC awake. I mean honestly I have a snappy SSD for OS. So turning off and on probably takes just as much time. Lol.

Or I can just leave it on. There's enough airflow in my case that monitoring temps at idle is a waste of time.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amartolos;12752798*
> Mine doesn't.


You even have the same chip and ram as the other guy who is experiencing this, while I have different. What bios are you running?

I like sleep mode. It's fast and saves on my power bill. I refuse to not use it


----------



## koven

might swap my biostar p67 for the sabertooth p67 since i got a good price on it










how do you p67 owners like the mobo? how's the oc'ing? any temp issues from that thermal vest?


----------



## Durdle Class A

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19;12753247*
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-HwREITPjuPk/TYDGQismtRI/AAAAAAAAF8Q/0KK5MM30RYE/s1600/Sabertooth+P67+076.JPG


That looks.. clean


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;12734845*
> I don't remember if I saw it posted on here before but does anyone else have a problem with RAM timings and sleep and if there is any cause for concern.
> 
> This board has done it with both sets of memory that I have had on there. Each time it lowers the CL one click after resuming from sleep.
> 
> Is CPU-Z accurate in telling me that my RAM is now running at CL7? Lol. Or is it some kind of bug?


I wouldn't trust CPU-Z too much, look what happens to my system after sleep (before sleep 8-8-8-24 in all programs)


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;12754755*
> I wouldn't trust CPU-Z too much, look what happens to my system after sleep (before sleep 8-8-8-24 in all programs)


That's what mine does.


----------



## newbrevolution

Got my X58 installed


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19;12753247*
> Got mine up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting 4.6GHz stable with a range of voltage from 0.944 to 1.344, but have issues with sleep mode.
> My Deluxe only managed 4.5GHz stable with the same CPU and same voltage, although the Deluxe B2 stepping had no issues with sleep mode.
> 
> I put up lots of pics:
> http://randomimagecollection.blogspot.com/2011/03/asus-p67-sabertooth-motherboard.html


I did a doubletake on your rig lol







We're very similar

I'll post up some pics of mine later, But I'm running 4.5ghz TurboBoost with autovoltage...

Before you ask, no i didnt really push it, im content with 4.5ghz, and i wanted to leave turbo boost on so i can crank my rig's fans and that down for sleeping...


----------



## Thogar

Boy am I confused.
Does the Sabertooth P67 not overclock as well as, say... the P8P67 Deluxe?
I would like to OC a 2600k @ 4.6ghz at least, with a decent cooler.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;12768411*
> Boy am I confused.
> Does the Sabertooth P67 not overclock as well as, say... the P8P67 Deluxe?
> I would like to OC a 2600k @ 4.6ghz at least, with a decent cooler.


Where do you people read this stuff?









My Sabertooth P67 can hit 107MHz BCLK. Also been able to his 5.554Ghz for Super Pi benches and 5.35Ghz for 3DMark benches.

Hell... My cheap $99 P67A-UD3 could even do 5.1Ghz. There should be zero boards out there that can't hit at least 4.8Ghz.


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12768582*
> Where do you people read this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sabertooth P67 can hit 107MHz BCLK. Also been able to his 5.554Ghz for Super Pi benches and 5.35Ghz for 3DMark benches.
> 
> Hell... My cheap $99 P67A-UD3 could even do 5.1Ghz. There should be zero boards out there that can't hit at least 4.8Ghz.


That's good to hear








Also I don't remember where I read it, but it wasn't on OCN... that might explain it lol


----------



## alpsie

could someone with the sabertooth P67 tell me what size/lenght crossfire bridge, I need when I add 2x pcie cards. (my motherboard has not arrived yet, so want to but the bridge in the city befor the board arrives)


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;12776828*
> could someone with the sabertooth P67 tell me what size/lenght crossfire bridge, I need when I add 2x pcie cards. (my motherboard has not arrived yet, so want to but the bridge in the city befor the board arrives)


I don't have the PC in front of me, but here is the spacing:


----------



## chrisatvac

New To This Forum (day 2).

Question: What is a balanced Sabertooth X58 "budget" setup vs. a Premium One.
What are the bottlenecks? I believe the SSD max out the

Budget Premium
I7-950 CPU Extreme CPU
1600 Mhz Mem 6x2Gb = 12GB 1866 x6 4Gb = 24GB
6GB/s Disk SSD & 6 GB disk
HAF 932 Case Awesome Case Here!
Stock or minimal Coolers H2O cooler -- looks count!
Windows 7 Windows 7 Ultimate

I'm struggling about graphic/video cards: two 5770's 1GB GDDR5 for 2x$100=$200 estimated 153W typical and 201W peak Crossfire. PCIE 2.1 requested (5770) although Sabertooth X58 has PCIE 2.0 (from specs). GTX 460 1 GB $169x2 = $338 w 262W SLI typical and 348W peak. Going to STORE next to MIT tomorrow to get I7-950 for $212.

I guess I need RED/BLUE LED fans, Thermal Compound, A CPU Cooler...


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisatvac;12779566*
> New To This Forum (day 2).
> 
> Question: What is a balanced Sabertooth X58 "budget" setup vs. a Premium One.
> What are the bottlenecks? I believe the SSD max out the
> 
> Budget Premium
> I7-950 CPU Extreme CPU
> 1600 Mhz Mem 6x2Gb = 12GB 1866 x6 4Gb = 24GB
> 6GB/s Disk SSD & 6 GB disk
> HAF 932 Case Awesome Case Here!
> Stock or minimal Coolers H2O cooler -- looks count!
> Windows 7 Windows 7 Ultimate
> 
> I'm struggling about graphic/video cards: two 5770's 1GB GDDR5 for 2x$100=$200 estimated 153W typical and 201W peak Crossfire. PCIE 2.1 requested (5770) although Sabertooth X58 has PCIE 2.0 (from specs). GTX 460 1 GB $169x2 = $338 w 262W SLI typical and 348W peak. Going to STORE next to MIT tomorrow to get I7-950 for $212.
> 
> I guess I need RED/BLUE LED fans, Thermal Compound, A CPU Cooler...


Get a 6950 and a name brand 500 watt power supply.


----------



## mrwalker

With the Sabertooth P67 mobo, will I be able to run two GTX 570 cards in SLI and two PCI-E x1 cards at the same time?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrwalker;12780889*
> With the Sabertooth P67 mobo, will I be able to run two GTX 570 cards in SLI and two PCI-E x1 cards at the same time?


Assuming the GTX 570's are dual slot... Yes, but nothing else.


----------



## xmodifier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightEight;12691970*
> Hi all, just finish my SABERTOOTH P67 built, WIE score overall 7.6:
> 
> WINDOWS EXPERIENCE INDEX:
> 
> -CPU - 7.6
> -MEMORY - 7.6
> -GRAPHICS - 7.9
> -GAMING GRAPHICS: 7.9
> -PRIMARY HARD DISK: 7.9
> 
> Now need help overclock and impove CPU and memory score.
> 
> Thanks All.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> CPU with turbo boost on.
> 
> WINDOWS EXPERIENCE INDEX:
> 
> -CPU - 7.8
> -MEMORY - 7.8
> -GRAPHICS - 7.9
> -GAMING GRAPHICS: 7.9
> -PRIMARY HARD DISK: 7.9


OH my freaking GOD... look at that, Thats just a very clean build. You can barely tell that its a personal computer








I really really really like it... Jezus christ, hooo very ruggged locking.


----------



## mrwalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12781011*
> Assuming the GTX 570's are dual slot... Yes, but nothing else.


I think the GTX 570s are dual slot so I shouldn't have a problem. Do triple and quad slot video cards exist?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrwalker*


I think the GTX 570s are dual slot so I shouldn't have a problem. Do triple and quad slot video cards exist?


I know Asus makes a 3-slot GTX 580 and HD 6970.


----------



## mrwalker

I just saw it. Wow!


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19;12777060*
> I don't have the PC in front of me, but here is the spacing:
> {big img}


can you measure it when you are near the pc, or measure the sli bridge, since I guess its the same lenght right?

and could someone please write what they disabled in the bios when they overclocked the system, since thats what I´m unsure of about the whole overclocking part.

please


----------



## mrwalker

Is it possible to overclock the USB ports on the Asus Sabertooth P67 to 500 and 1000hz?


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrwalker;12795812*
> Is it possible to overclock the USB ports on the Asus Sabertooth P67 to 500 and 1000hz?


no you cant overclock usb ports you can blow the power lane and cause major system instability and afaik its not possible anyway.

you can change polling rates but thats more hardware related i.e some mice and keyboards have the option of changing the polling rate so they draw more juice but thats about it..


----------



## Hereticaster

What else can I say, other than that Sabertooth rocks? Hehe ^_^


----------



## chrisatvac

Thanks for the multitude of great info & links.

Please point me at tutorials about adding photos and using this conference.
I'm a little lost so far.

---

Short question about coolers. I'm considering the Corsair or Antec liquid cooler no maintenance for the CPU's. Any comments? I'd like to know what the 5000 club uses? After visiting a few lectures at MIT's Nuclear labs, I'd imagine the 5000 GHZ'ers are PHD's in thermal conductivity of pure (best) and alloyed metals (no) and could converse with Mechanical Engineers who had Material Science interests about the Thermodynamics of Copper Heat exchangers against aluminum and alloys as well as optimum configurations. Aerodynamics of the space shuttle heat shields might fall into play after a few.

Anyway from what I've seen, There are collections of a few at microcenter
(fans and cou coolers water and tower and lots of copper) and at occaisional other stores, but by best refererences have been the manufacturing company web sites, and of course the club. I'm still lookin'

--- still reading --

As I read more in this Sabertooth Club I'll decide on cooling for X58 Chipset, Graphics cards and possibly a Blue water Cooling system for a good show.
555 timers and led's maybe a thermister with a voltage to digital converter and a 3 digit temo display?

-- other refence --

I'm reading a copy of ComputerPowerUser (CPU) and it has a good number of System builder ads and articles. They're available for free on line and at the computer stores.

--

WORK IN PROGRESS - Day 5 -- many parts still in the mail&#8230;

ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6GB/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel CoolMaster HAF 932ATX FULL Tower $120 TigerDirect
Motherboard $149 newegg
CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3x2GB) 240-pin DDR3 1600 PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Mem. TR3X6G1600C9 $73 newegg
I7-950 3.06Ghz Boxed Processor $212.50 microcenter
EVGA NVIDEA SURROUND Physx Cuda SLI 1024MB GDDR5 GeForce GTX 460 SE Direct X 11 Mini-HDMI&#8230; $181 microcenter
Corsair 750W ATX 12V V2.3 CMPSU-750TX $110 Amazon
WD1002FAEX Caviar 1T 7200rpm 64MB cache SATA 6GB/s $85 TigerDirect
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-bit -Pack for System Builders -OEM $140 newegg
NETGEAR WG111US USB 2.0 Wireless Adapter $35 newegg

Need SATA DVD R/W $20-30 LG? Sony?
Considering No Maintenance Watercooling System
$120 Corsair H70 Liquid Cool 2-Fans $109 (H50 for $79)
Antec Kuhler H2o 620 -- $65 Liquid cooling system CPU heat exchanger with integrated pump Weight 1.5 lbs
Ceramique cpu to cooler thermal grease - I believe I should use very little 1/32nd inch 1/64 inch? Is this right? Less is better!

-- misc details --

A List Showed the lowest temps from these coolers (Not overclocked as far as I know)

CPU HEAT SINK Temperature Comparison Load/sound-db 30 Coolers 49-62 BEST:

(1)Noctua NH-C12P 49.2C/52db $67
(2)SunBeamTech (SBT) Core-Contact Freezer 52.7C/61db
(3)ZEROtherm ZEN FZ120 53.1C/59db $30-$109
(4) Coolmaster V10 53.2C/67db (5) Thermaltake pw850i 53.6C/71db $125

--

A few notes on auxiliary fan's CFM and noise

Delta Delta FFB1212EHE 202CFM /67DB $31 -- 202CFM is as much as 4 other fans but 67 db loud (might be nice on a switch!)

the Silent Wings 120mm shifted 47cfm and measured 27dbA, $20 - good CFM, low noise
Asus FAN 1225S1 @ 1,200rpm 55cfm, 33dBA.$11 - good CFM low noise
(On the side - they filled a trash bag using the fan and calculated actual cubic feet by the time of the fill and bag size.)

Backto reading Sabertooth,
-- Cheers


----------



## Arizonian

Wondering if anyone else with a Sabertooth X58 mobo is having this issue.

I downloaded the SP1 patch. My screen saver is set to go on after 10 min of idle for 10 min. Then 10 min later display to turn off. Then 10 min later put the computer to sleep and pow! *BSOD*. '*Internal Power Error*'. Happened three times in a row of trial.

I've tried it taking my OC off the mobo and video card, same thing. I tried removing my software for the GPU fan (Precision 2.02), same thing. I uninstalled it, everything was back to normal. I turned off my antivirus completely not even to start up at reboot, installed SP1 and same *BSOD* when powering down to 'sleep'.

I bought all my components in December so everything is brand new. Took off SP1 and everything is back to normal.

On my original thread it seems a second person with a Sabertooth X58 just posted and he also is having same exact problem. Curious if anyone else is experiencing same?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrwalker;12782111*
> I think the GTX 570s are dual slot so I shouldn't have a problem. Do triple and quad slot video cards exist?


You can still have a sound card:










and Asus makes a 570 and 580 that have a custom 3-slot cooler


----------



## probey

Does Sabertooth P67 come with auto overclock option in bios or AI suite?
Last time I read a review, it only mentioned that the board came with fan speed control from the mobo and nothing for auto OC or cpu upgrade stuff.


----------



## TheMan47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *probey*


Does Sabertooth P67 come with auto overclock option in bios or AI suite?
Last time I read a review, it only mentioned that the board came with fan speed control from the mobo and nothing for auto OC or cpu upgrade stuff.


Yes - it has an "auto" mode, that clocked my CPU to 4.4Ghz, took care of the power requirements, and set my memory at the XMP profile, all in about 30 seconds.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *probey*


Does Sabertooth P67 come with auto overclock option in bios or AI suite?
Last time I read a review, it only mentioned that the board came with fan speed control from the mobo and nothing for auto OC or cpu upgrade stuff.


Yeah it comes with TPU (TurboV Processing Unit).


----------



## probey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMan47;12813562*
> Yes - it has an "auto" mode, that clocked my CPU to 4.4Ghz, took care of the power requirements, and set my memory at the XMP profile, all in about 30 seconds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19;12813586*
> Yeah it comes with TPU (TurboV Processing Unit).


Thanks for your replies! That clear my last doubt to get this mobo, will pull the trigger once my local store has stock


----------



## Chappy

Put together my new P67 Sabertooth box last Tuesday and just waiting for my Antec H26 620 to come, so I'm running stock cooler ATM
I hit 4.5 easily and decent temps during normal use, but when I started a BR encode I had to whoa it down, my cores pegged and it hit 87C in a hurry. This horse needs some cooling before you let er run 4 sure.

If the layout suits your needs, I recommend this one.


----------



## ucookie

dvd drive issue?

I got the board today X58 and everything works fine. Except for the dvd drive. I have switched SATA cables, switched DVD drives, switched SATA ports. Nothing works. The drive shows up in the "computer" section of Windows explorer but does not show up on the left side.
Device driver for the dvd drive is installed and it shows up in the device manager.
It just will not read anything at all.

Worst is that I don't think this is a Windows issue.

Even during the post it will not load from the dvd drive. I cannot format and reinstall Windows unless I use an external DVD drive hooked up via USB.

I have tried fiddling with the settings in the BIOS.
AHCI
IDE
Marvell
JMB
Disabling marvell and JMB, renenabling them.
Nothing I can figure out works.

It doesn't make sense though. Everything on the board works except for its ability to read the disc drive? How can this be?
Also, latest BIOS is already installed. As of right now it's the 802 revision.

Is there some kind of specific setting in the BIOS that I have to enable or is my board just shot or is it really some kind of Windows error and I have to format and reinstall?


----------



## PARTON

Is the drive shown in the first bios screen?

What kind of drive is it?

A dvd drive should work properly with the default bios settings. You may want to load the defaults and start over. If you're like me, you may have lost track of what all you changed.


----------



## ucookie

Already loaded defaults and tried it. Same result.

The first drive I put in was a normal DVD/writer. Something something HL-ST something DVDRAM. I know it works fine because it's plugged into a different system right now and that is running fine.

The second one right now is a TSSTcorp from Toshiba and I also know this one runs fine because I pulled it from the other system and it was working fine before that.

Yes, the drive shows up in the first BIOS screen as ATAPI. And if you go check it you will see the model name like TSSTcorp and whatnot along with the type (set to auto) and something about DMA and PIO I think? Also both set to AUTO.


----------



## PARTON

I would just reinstall windows, if that doesn't fix it I'd send the mobo back.

There may be some brilliant answer out there that makes for an elegant and easy fix, but I don't know it.

If multiple drives do it, and you have bios defaults, a fresh copy of win, and noone else has the issue with the 0802 bios, then it has to be your mobo.

I wish I had a better answer; someone else may.


----------



## puffsNasco

is the VRM on the sabertooth p67 better than the ones on pro/deluxe line?


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


is the VRM on the sabertooth p67 better than the ones on pro/deluxe line?


Asus only claims that their chokes, solid capacitors, and MOSFETs are of higher grade than other P8P67s, they make no specific mention to VRMs:

Quote:



http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=ZYgjt71bzlh62Zk9

TUF Components (Alloy Choke, Cap. & MOSFET; Certified by Military-standard)

Certified for Tough Duty
Get rugged performance even in the most challenging conditions with robust TUF chokes, solid capacitors, and MOSFETs--certified through third-party, military-grade testing. TUF Chokes, also known as the "Alloy Choke", is a made of a compound of various types of metal instead standard iron, enables the support of up to a massive 40A of rated current, 25% higher than conventional component. Furthermore, the single piece packaing also elimates the emission of virbation noise, delivering superb charactoristics as well as durability under extreme conditions.


----------



## Jerry60k

Also been 1 month no hiccups on sig rig.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *probey;12812527*
> Does Sabertooth P67 come with auto overclock option in bios or AI suite?
> Last time I read a review, it only mentioned that the board came with fan speed control from the mobo and nothing for auto OC or cpu upgrade stuff.


Yes AI Suite II has real time multiplier changes.

My ongoing build log with my sabertooth p67 , if anyone is interested. OC settings, board pics etc.


----------



## alpsie

Could someone point me in the right direction on how to flash a new bios for the sabertooth p67.

if it should be done in windows, or from usb-pen. and how?


----------



## Cyclops

Here are some photos







:










and


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;12864615*
> Could someone point me in the right direction on how to flash a new bios for the sabertooth p67.
> 
> if it should be done in windows, or from usb-pen. and how?


You can do it from windows by using the ASUS BIOS update utility. It's usually on your motherboard CD that came with it. Alternatively you can download it from ASUS's website.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops;12864688*
> You can do it from windows by using the ASUS BIOS update utility. It's usually on your motherboard CD that came with it. Alternatively you can download it from ASUS's website.


oh so it is safe to do it from windows now, always used to be told that it should be done from floppy-disk, usb etc.
Will grab my CD then.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;12864774*
> oh so it is safe to do it from windows now, always used to be told that it should be done from floppy-disk, usb etc.
> Will grab my CD then.


You can flash directly from the BIOS.

Save the new BIOS image on your local drive. Reboot and go into the BIOS. Then use the ASUS EZ Flash Utility located under the Tool tab.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;12864774*
> oh so it is safe to do it from windows now, always used to be told that it should be done from floppy-disk, usb etc.
> Will grab my CD then.


Yeah, they've made it more user friendly since then







.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops;12864626*
> Here are some photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


AWWWW took the thermal armor off? I think it was one of the selling points for me ! Definitely notice a 5c decline on temps easily!


----------



## Nutriment

Love the x58 motherboard, I don't know if it's the board or the chip, but my 920 d0 could do 4 Ghz at 1,25v, now I can't even make it a 4 Ghz at 1,35v with a 930 d0 on the sabertooth







, other than that, great and solid motherboard!


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12865175*
> AWWWW took the thermal armor off? I think it was one of the selling points for me ! Definitely notice a 5c decline on temps easily!


Lol, no. This is the X58 not P67. X58s don't have thermal armor







.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops;12866414*
> Lol, no. This is the X58 not P67. X58s don't have thermal armor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


awww dang i couldnt really tell ha ha


----------



## nerdybeat

Hey there-

Has anyone crossfired AMD 6870 GPUs on their Sabertooth X58? I am about to take the plunge I think, however I want to make sure there aren't any weird dimension/size issues to look out for.


----------



## murcielago585

This is my new P67 Sabertooth Sig. Rig. Loving it so far.


----------



## alpsie

just wanted to show what mine looks inside, pic dont show my crossfire bridge, but it is on now.


----------



## nicolasl46

Hey guys, I'm new here. Just finished bulding my sabertooth x58 pc, and I have questions about my NB temps and CPU temps, can anybody point me to the right section/thread? Its kinda confusing with all the sections/threads available on this website. I'm running the x58 with a i7 960 (stock) with a Corsair H50, and my NB temps are 84c (as I type) and my CPU 52c. for thermal paste I used Astec Diamond dust. Why is my NB so high? and my CPU temps look like if I was on stock air. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## alpsie

Could someone please suggest a good / quiet 50x50x10 fan for the mb area.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;12888050*
> Hey guys, I'm new here. Just finished bulding my sabertooth x58 pc, and I have questions about my NB temps and CPU temps, can anybody point me to the right section/thread? Its kinda confusing with all the sections/threads available on this website. I'm running the x58 with a i7 960 (stock) with a Corsair H50, and my NB temps are 84c (as I type) and my CPU 52c. for thermal paste I used Astec Diamond dust. Why is my NB so high? and my CPU temps look like if I was on stock air. Any help is greatly appreciated


My chipset runs in the low 60s. These boards do tend to run a bit hot, but they should hold up anyway; you've got a five year warranty.

When it's @ 80c does the heatsink feel hot to the touch? If it does you should try putting a fun on it or speed up your case fans.

If it isn't hot to the touch, it may not be in good contact with the board. You could then pull it off, put some good paste on it, and re-seat it.


----------



## mikeseth

Just wanted to share, so here is my Sig Rig. Add me to the list for Sabertooth P67, thanks!


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON;12900123*
> My chipset runs in the low 60s. These boards do tend to run a bit hot, but they should hold up anyway; you've got a five year warranty.
> 
> When it's @ 80c does the heatsink feel hot to the touch? If it does you should try putting a fun on it or speed up your case fans.
> 
> If it isn't hot to the touch, it may not be in good contact with the board. You could then pull it off, put some good paste on it, and re-seat it.


Thanks man, i'm going to check if the heat sink gets hot, and try to re-seat it. But mine is running 20c hotter than yours and idle, is that normal?


----------



## nicolasl46

The heatsink on the NB its burning hot, I can barely hold my finger on it. While playing Dragon Age 2 it stays on a steady 96c, and my case is really getting hot. Any ideas of what can I do to keep things cool?


----------



## taintedmind

I have the Sabertooth x58 and I'm lovin' it!

^ 96c sounds kinda... crazy. ;o


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth;12904734*
> Just wanted to share, so here is my Sig Rig. Add me to the list for Sabertooth P67, thanks!


Best looking 67 rig I have seen. I want. No Really. Mail it to me.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;12928223*
> I have the Sabertooth x58 and I'm lovin' it!
> 
> ^ 96c sounds kinda... crazy. ;o


I know. Today I kinda wiggled with the NB heatsink, added a 80mm fan on the side panel, plus I added a second fan to my Corsair H50 (push-pull setup) and temps dropped dramatically. NB temps are now around 70c Load, and 65c Idle, and my CPU is also running a little cooler, 38c Idle and 46c Load. So I'm Really happy right now.


----------



## Jerry60k

Well here is a pic from the build log of my Sabertooth X58









Also can anyone give me some settings to hit 4 GHZ on this board with my i7 950?


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerry60k;12937947*
> Well here is a pic from the build log of my Sabertooth X58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also can anyone give me some settings to hit 4 GHZ on this board with my i7 950?


200fsb x 20 multi @ 1.35vcore with llc enabled should hit 4.ghz







.

every chip is different but thats where i would start with memory at stock, dialing in overclocks is the fun part with x58 i only have the p67 version so maybe one of the x58 guys and give further settings


----------



## mm67

Does anyone else have Intel Extreme Tuning Utility installed on their X58 Sabertooth system ? I'm wondering if that utility is actually showing the VID of cpu when everything is at stock settings. Mine shows Vcore to be 1.28125 V at stock settings. It would be nice to know if that is just some static setting that all boards share at stock values or does it depend on cpu.


----------



## sparky kilowatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;12948517*
> Does anyone else have Intel Extreme Tuning Utility installed on their X58 Sabertooth system ? I'm wondering if that utility is actually showing the VID of cpu when everything is at stock settings. Mine shows Vcore to be 1.28125 V at stock settings. It would be nice to know if that is just some static setting that all boards share at stock values or does it depend on cpu.


I've tried it and found the voltage doesn't match CPU-Z. I think I have more faith in CPU-Z. For some reason IETU shows a higher reading.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparky kilowatt;12957126*
> I've tried it and found the voltage doesn't match CPU-Z. I think I have more faith in CPU-Z. For some reason IETU shows a higher reading.


That is just normal Vdroop. I'm interested in finding out if everybody gets same voltage shown in IETU with stocks settings or is that reading really the VID voltage.


----------



## Lowj

can 2 Asus GTX 580 DirectCU ll fit in this board?
that takes 3 space of the PCI brakets


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowj;12958669*
> can 2 Asus GTX 580 DirectCU ll fit in this board?
> that takes 3 space of the PCI brakets


Which board exactly?

Sabertooth P67: Yes

IDK about the others.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lowj;12958669*
> can 2 Asus GTX 580 DirectCU ll fit in this board?
> that takes 3 space of the PCI brakets


If the card takes 3 spaces, no, it will not fit. If you put a card that takes 2 spaces you'll be covering a PCI slot, and the cards will be almost touching each other. I don't think you can use the last PCIx slot for a video card if you are not using the middle one.


----------



## mrwalker

Hey guys,

My Sabertooth P67 just arrived and I'm building my new PC but there is something that I'm worried about. When you look at the attached picture below, does the green piece (part of the heatsink) that says #1 move on your Sabertooth P67 when you rock it side to side? Because mine is not stable and moves when I rock it. The green piece that says #2 is very stable and doesn't move at all. That's why I'm concerned if my motherboard is defective. Please someone who has a working Sabertooth P67, let me know as soon as you can as I want to fire it up by tonight.

And does anyone know what the arrows on those green heatsinks are for?

Thanks!


----------



## nicolasl46

The one on my x58 also does that (the one all they way on top of the motherboard) if you look closely its being held by only two pins (on on each side) and its really a small heat sink, so im guessing is pretty normal for it to move like that.


----------



## mrwalker

Someone told me the same thing in a separate thread I made about this problem. Thanks nicolas!


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrwalker*


Someone told me the same thing in a separate thread I made about this problem. Thanks nicolas!


Glad I could help


----------



## nerdybeat

Anyone have any issues with 2x 68XX series GPUs fitting on their X58 mobo? My 2nd 6870 is arriving Monday


----------



## Ironcobra

hey guys first post on the forum..anyway putting the finishing touches on my new 2500k system and cant really decide on a motherboard really like the looks of the p67 saber but have one giant concern i will be running two 6850 and i have a pci asus xonar d2 will it fit in that last pci slot it looks like it will be really close its truly a deal breaker if it doesnt..thnx for the replys:drunken:


----------



## sparky kilowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


That is just normal Vdroop. I'm interested in finding out if everybody gets same voltage shown in IETU with stocks settings or is that reading really the VID voltage.


Sorry, misunderstood your question. Yes, I too see 1.28125 volts at stock settings when using IETU.


----------



## sockpirate

what is the little un-screwable square shape in the middle of the p67 sabertooth for ?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12987812*
> what is the little un-screwable square shape in the middle of the p67 sabertooth for ?


A supplemental 50x50x10 fan. It's optional, but probably necessary if you don't use a downdraft CPU cooler.


----------



## sockpirate

these would all fit ? http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s71/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans-50mm_x_10mm_Fans-Page1.html


----------



## mrwalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*


hey guys first post on the forum..anyway putting the finishing touches on my new 2500k system and cant really decide on a motherboard really like the looks of the p67 saber but have one giant concern i will be running two 6850 and i have a pci asus xonar d2 will it fit in that last pci slot it looks like it will be really close its truly a deal breaker if it doesnt..thnx for the replys










If the video cards are dual-slot then you should have no problem having two video cards and two pci-e x1 cards.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


these would all fit ? http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/...ans-Page1.html


If it's 50x50x10mm and has 4 mounting holes (like most fans) it'll fit. The board comes with extra long screws to mount the fan (due to the fan being raise above the mounting point).

I actually have the EC5010M12CA.


----------



## sockpirate

EC5010M12CA link please?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


EC5010M12CA link please?


LOL

It was in the link you provided.


----------



## sockpirate

oh ok lol thanks bruh


----------



## Ironcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrwalker*


If the video cards are dual-slot then you should have no problem having two video cards and two pci-e x1 cards.


its a regular pci not an xpress the last one down looks like it would be a very close if not impossible fit


----------



## nizmoboy98

ad me to the club please lol . i love this board though mines is the non b3 revision version lol . i freaking asus taking forevers it still shows in progress on the rma screen .
my 24/7 clock is 4.5ghz @ 1.28v. max oc was 5.0ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1751933


----------



## TheAbeFroeman

I have a really weird issue going on here. Let me list my config before I get into my statement of the issue.

intel i7 2600k
8GB G.skill Ram (Rip Jaws)
WD 640GB 64MB cache
P67 Asus Sabertooth rev.3
XFX 750W PSU (Before) now have a Corsair HX 750W
2 GTX 460s in SLI

Here is the story, I went ahead and bought the XFX 750W power supply, the unit received power, and failed on the video card. Would not proceed past the attempt to initialize the video card. I used a backup 650w PSU (XFX Black edition) and that did power the unit, passed post, all is well. I then ordered a new XFX 750w black edition PSU, had the same results. I tried a GTX 240 with the two 750w PSUâ€™s and that did boot. XFX support had nothing additional to offer troubleshooting wise, told me to purchase a third party PSU.

I then went ahead and bought a Corsair HX Pro 750W PSU, I installed that this morning, same issue. Fans come on, HDD spins up, mobo gets power, the computer freezes on initializing the video card. I have tried with one GTX 460, same issue. I am at a complete loss here, all 750w from two different manufacturers do not work, and the XFX 650w PSU does work. What could be the issue here????????? Is there something that I am overlooking?


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAbeFroeman;13025719*
> I have a really weird issue going on here. Let me list my config before I get into my statement of the issue.
> 
> intel i7 2600k
> 8GB G.skill Ram (Rip Jaws)
> WD 640GB 64MB cache
> P67 Asus Sabertooth rev.3
> XFX 750W PSU (Before) now have a Corsair HX 750W
> 2 GTX 460s in SLI
> 
> Here is the story, I went ahead and bought the XFX 750W power supply, the unit received power, and failed on the video card. Would not proceed past the attempt to initialize the video card. I used a backup 650w PSU (XFX Black edition) and that did power the unit, passed post, all is well. I then ordered a new XFX 750w black edition PSU, had the same results. I tried a GTX 240 with the two 750w PSU's and that did boot. XFX support had nothing additional to offer troubleshooting wise, told me to purchase a third party PSU.
> 
> I then went ahead and bought a Corsair HX Pro 750W PSU, I installed that this morning, same issue. Fans come on, HDD spins up, mobo gets power, the computer freezes on initializing the video card. I have tried with one GTX 460, same issue. I am at a complete loss here, all 750w from two different manufacturers do not work, and the XFX 650w PSU does work. What could be the issue here????????? Is there something that I am overlooking?


honestly I have no idea what is going on, since you say it work with a 650w psu, so everything is plugged in correctly
could you possibly try a different power outlet in your house/room/flat, and see if it still happens, try it at a friends place?
Could be your electricy system just cant run it, but it makes no sense, since its the psu that converts it up to the higher voltage/w, could possibly be a amp issue but not sure.

how do you have the power hooked up to the two cards?


----------



## valdamax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;13026847*
> honestly I have no idea what is going on, since you say it work with a 650w psu, so everything is plugged in correctly
> could you possibly try a different power outlet in your house/room/flat, and see if it still happens, try it at a friends place?
> Could be your electricy system just cant run it, but it makes no sense, since its the psu that converts it up to the higher voltage/w, could possibly be a amp issue but not sure.
> 
> how do you have the power hooked up to the two cards?


I can speak to this issue as I've been helping him with the setup. It truly is strange. We've tested the PSU using the directly connected PCI-E connectors, and with the modular PCI-Es, and mixing. We also have tested powering it on in different rooms, directly connected to wall outlet.

* We've tested two different GTX 460s, independently and in SLI. When connected to the 750W PSUs, the mobo will cycle past the red post check with RAM, return to the video card LED and stay there.

* When testing, we're only connecting the Mobo/CPU/Video card connectors. When connecting a XFX 650W, the post continues perfectly with the red LED cycle past the video card to the SATA connectors, and then onto boot.

We made a video of the behavior which can be viewed here:

http://gallery.me.com/mezryn#100036


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valdamax;13027196*
> I can speak to this issue as I've been helping him with the setup. It truly is strange. We've tested the PSU using the directly connected PCI-E connectors, and with the modular PCI-Es, and mixing. We also have tested powering it on in different rooms, directly connected to wall outlet.
> 
> * We've tested two different GTX 460s, independently and in SLI. When connected to the 750W PSUs, the mobo will cycle past the red post check with RAM, return to the video card LED and stay there.
> 
> * When testing, we're only connecting the Mobo/CPU/Video card connectors. When connecting a XFX 650W, the post continues perfectly with the red LED cycle past the video card to the SATA connectors, and then onto boot.
> 
> We made a video of the behavior which can be viewed here:
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/mezryn#100036


hmm the only thing I can think of is to try different power outlets, and at someone elses place.

and ofcourse try the power supply in someone elses system.


----------



## valdamax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;13027469*
> hmm the only thing I can think of is to try different power outlets, and at someone elses place.
> 
> and ofcourse try the power supply in someone elses system.


Yeah we've tried different outlets... and have swapped out the XFX 750W with a Corsair HX750... even different manufacturers internally (CWT vs. Seasonic)!! Same deal. 650W works, neither 750W goes. We for sure thought going to the Corsair would do the trick.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Are you using the correct modular cables with the right power supply? Although the plugs that go into the motherboard/video cards/etc have the right pinout, the other end that plugs into the power supply may not be correct.


----------



## valdamax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarbonJoe;13028936*
> Are you using the correct modular cables with the right power supply? Although the plugs that go into the motherboard/video cards/etc have the right pinout, the other end that plugs into the power supply may not be correct.


Yep, we've used just the cables for the respective PSUs when testing, and even tested the non-modular PCI-E connectors on XFX, modular, and mix and matched to rule that out...


----------



## mrwalker

I have this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...8&Tpk=st1000-g and it works great with my Sabertooth P67, i7-2600k, and an EVGA GTX 570.


----------



## TheAbeFroeman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrwalker*


I have this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...8&Tpk=st1000-g and it works great with my Sabertooth P67, i7-2600k, and an EVGA GTX 570.


Good to hear, that is a beastly PSU. So dudes, the issue has now been resolved.

This is what happened:

I came home and turned on the CPU and waited until the VGA LED illuminated. I then went down for dinner. Came back upstairs and noticed it was still in the same state. I turned the computer off, only unplugged the AC power cable (did not flip the switch on the PSU), then pressed the power button like 10-15 times. Plugged power back in, booted up without any issues. I tested 3 or 4 cold boots, all is wellâ€¦. No idea what that does, but I am stoked I tried it. Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheAbeFroeman*


Good to hear, that is a beastly PSU. So dudes, the issue has now been resolved.

This is what happened:

I came home and turned on the CPU and waited until the VGA LED illuminated. I then went down for dinner. Came back upstairs and noticed it was still in the same state. I turned the computer off, only unplugged the AC power cable (did not flip the switch on the PSU), then pressed the power button like 10-15 times. Plugged power back in, booted up without any issues. I tested 3 or 4 cold boots, all is wellâ€¦. No idea what that does, but I am stoked I tried it. Thanks for all of the help!


Maybe somehow you cleared the CMOS while powering the computer unplugged? Have you tryed clearing the CMOS before when you were having this issues? I had the same issue, but my problems was when trying to overclock my RAM. After I cleared the CMOS everything was fine


----------



## Durdle Class A

Guys experiencing the "Internal Power Error" BSOD when trying to enter sleep mode after installing SP1, I have found the magical hotfix!

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2495523/en-us


----------



## sofakng

I've just received this board yesterday and I have three quick questions...

1) What options should I change after I "Load Optimized Defaults" ?

2) Should I set the Ai Overclock Tuner DIMMs to XMP or Auto? Do I need to enter my DIMM timings at all?

3) What is the process for overclocking on this bad boy?

Thanks so much!


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng;13048272*
> I've just received this board yesterday and I have three quick questions...
> 
> 1) What options should I change after I "Load Optimized Defaults" ?
> 
> 2) Should I set the Ai Overclock Tuner DIMMs to XMP or Auto? Do I need to enter my DIMM timings at all?
> 
> 3) What is the process for overclocking on this bad boy?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Wish I could help with overclocking, still working on that myself.

GL..

Saint


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng;13048272*
> I've just received this board yesterday and I have three quick questions...
> 
> 1) What options should I change after I "Load Optimized Defaults" ?
> 
> 2) Should I set the Ai Overclock Tuner DIMMs to XMP or Auto? Do I need to enter my DIMM timings at all?
> 
> 3) What is the process for overclocking on this bad boy?
> 
> Thanks so much!


you should just keep it on the normal setting, then in the overclock section you change vcore and multiplyer and enable load line calibration LLC to high. you can set your ram voltage and timings.


----------



## Zico

First time post (and slightly long one).

I've got an i7 920, X58 Sabertooth and 6Gb Crucial XMS3 ram that I am having problems with.

I had a Gigabyte EX58-UD5 prior to now and had problems with Prime95 Blend test Worker threads failing at random regardless of the bios settings ('Load Default Settings' through to clocked settings from 3.2 to 4.0). I ran Memtest+ several times (longest period was 23hr's straight with all 3 sticks installed) and had no errors. Earlier in the year I decided to re-seat the CPU and, at the same time, try the new MX4 thermal paste. At some point during the re-seating of the CPU I bent some of the mobo pins.

As a result of the above, I picked up an Asus X58 Sabertooth and had a local PC shop fit the mobo and CPU. After getting back the other week, I booted into Windows and ran Prime95 and it still fails random worker threads.

I've ran Memtest+ on the Asus and it passed 8hr's without fail so, unless I am doing something wrong, the memory was/is fine in both boards. I've tried various bios settings and Prime95 Blend test still fails on random Worker threads.

Are there any stock Asus Sabertooth settings (other than bios defaults) that I can try? I'm beginning to get fed up now and think that the CPU is at fault (so much so that I picked up a 950 the other day to try tomorrow).

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## greg8west

Looks like im getting the Sabertooth P67 and a 2500k tommorow! Cant wait!


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg8west;13069643*
> Looks like im getting the Sabertooth P67 and a 2500k tommorow! Cant wait!


Great choice. You'll love it!


----------



## KidGixxer

Just got this board and i am loving it. Should have took a pic before i put the d14 in there.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A;13035747*
> Guys experiencing the "Internal Power Error" BSOD when trying to enter sleep mode after installing SP1, I have found the magical hotfix!
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2495523/en-us


OMG I soooooo hope your are right Durdle. Here is my thread I started a while back when I experienced it. I was hoping to find a hot fix. I got the same 'Internal_Power_Error' BSOD when trying to go to 'sleep' mode.

I am going to load SP1 for Windows 7 again and then patch it with the link you provided. If you are right I will post back and a HUGH +1 rep for you buddy.


----------



## rumbled

My new build.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A;13035747*
> Guys experiencing the "Internal Power Error" BSOD when trying to enter sleep mode after installing SP1, I have found the magical hotfix!
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2495523/en-us


Yup that did it! +1 rep. kudos for finding it and pointing us to it.

For those with same problem this works. MS asks for an email to send the link and a password you need to unlock it from your computer once extracted. It defaults to put it into C:, I suggest you add /hotfix as a folder to show C:/hotfix so you can find it easily.

Thank you kindly, the SP1 does improve security issues but also some graphical improvement albeit very minor 2% it's still 2% approximately. Again thanks, will update my thread with the fix as well.


----------



## s74r1

any thoughts on the P67 Sabertooth's 8+2 phase power compared to P8P67 Pro's 12+2 and P8P67 Deluxe's 16+2? I've got a deluxe right now but I'm liking the 5yr warranty and "Tuf" components on the sabertooth but it seems like a downgrade as far as power delivery goes. or are they using fewer but higher watt phases for the 8+2?


----------



## klote2314

add me pls i got a Sabretooth P67 S1155









also the tag is kinda boring is it ok if i make a new one?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-moth...tooth-motherboards-club-tuf.html#post11143956
*







[Official]* ASUS SABERTOOTH Motherboards Club (TUF Series)











PHP:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/854493-official-asus-sabertooth-motherboards-club-tuf.html#post11143956][/URL]
[B][IMG alt="gunner2.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/gunner2.gif[/IMG] [Official][/B] ASUS SABERTOOTH Motherboards Club (TUF Series)[IMG alt="gunner.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/gunner.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Sifuthole

Add me to the club please.









anyone tried to hit 5Ghz with the i7 2600k on the sabertooth P67? What's the settings you have set to do get that? Please help. I'm stable at 4.9ghz and just stuck there and just don't know what else to do.


----------



## Abs.exe

Add me to the club !
P67 Sabertooth owner here








Never went over 4.5 for now xD


----------



## daluma

Hey guys, I just bought the Sabertooth P67 too







and using 4 sticks Corsair Vengeance Rams. I am now on stock cooler. Can anyone recommend a good CPU cooler that doesn't hit the tall ram heatsinks?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Did any of you guys crossfire HD 6950's or 6970's on a sabertooth X58 mobo? If so, what were the temps and on average how much hotter did the 1st card run.

Rep+


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daluma*


Hey guys, I just bought the Sabertooth P67 too







and using 4 sticks Corsair Vengeance Rams. I am now on stock cooler. Can anyone recommend a good CPU cooler that doesn't hit the tall ram heatsinks?

Thanks in advance!










If your on a budget of lets say $20-$40, I'd recommend get the Cooler Master Hyper 212+. Its one of the best even when compared to some $50 and $60 coolers, and you can find it for around $25 or so on newegg and amazon. If you have around $80, then I recommend getting a Corsair H50. Its an all-on-one water cooling heatsink and requires no assembly or maintenance. I I were you I would get the Hyper 212+


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s74r1*


any thoughts on the P67 Sabertooth's 8+2 phase power compared to P8P67 Pro's 12+2 and P8P67 Deluxe's 16+2? I've got a deluxe right now but I'm liking the 5yr warranty and "Tuf" components on the sabertooth but it seems like a downgrade as far as power delivery goes. or are they using fewer but higher watt phases for the 8+2?


No idea, but I've had zero problems hitting 5.63GHz at 1.625V for benching.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sifuthole*


anyone tried to hit 5Ghz with the i7 2600k on the sabertooth P67? What's the settings you have set to do get that? Please help. I'm stable at 4.9ghz and just stuck there and just don't know what else to do.


What UEFI settings? HT on/off? Typically 2600K's w/HT on at 5+GHz require better-than-air cooling and 1.45-1.5V+. w/o Ht you might be able to get the temps/volts low enough for air 5ghz. but at the point, you should have just gotten a 2500k instead.

5ghz barrier is psychological. just be happy with 4.8-4.9ghz.


----------



## Sifuthole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13105988*
> No idea, but I've had zero problems hitting 5.63GHz at 1.625V for benching.
> 
> What UEFI settings? HT on/off? Typically 2600K's w/HT on at 5+GHz require better-than-air cooling and 1.45-1.5V+. w/o Ht you might be able to get the temps/volts low enough for air 5ghz. but at the point, you should have just gotten a 2500k instead.
> 
> 5ghz barrier is psychological. just be happy with 4.8-4.9ghz.


I don't know what my UEFI settings are but I have the HT on and the most stable I have ever gotten was at 1.525v with my dram at 1866mhz. I'm using the H60 with a push/pull with 2k rpm fans with an intake blowing directly to the CPU. Some how, while running the prime95. it would get up to 80-85c and then bsod. The closest I have ever gotten was 54mins into prime (which 1hour prime testing is the requirement to get into the 5Ghz Sandy Bridge club). That's the reason why I'm trying.


----------



## compudaze

Anyone know vcore measuring points using dmm on Sabertooth p67? Thanks!


----------



## Sifuthole

I finally did it!!! Now just waiting for to be added to the 5Ghz club!!! Had to get a new chip...


----------



## sabertooth

I'm in here too









Anyone got any suggestions on how to controll the speed of the Noctua NH-D14 with sabertooth p67?


----------



## KidGixxer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabertooth;13135173*
> I'm in here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions on how to controll the speed of the Noctua NH-D14 with sabertooth p67?


I put the center fan to the cpu fan and the other fan to the front chassis on the board. (by memok button) (so i can see/control them in the asus suite II)

You can connect them directly to molex or link them together with the white y splitter that came with it and connect that to the molex wire your choice.

They are so quite event at max.
I was thinking of buying one more 120 to pull on the back of the heatsink sorta push-pull/push-pull.

But to be honest at max load im only seeing 50c @ 4.4


----------



## sabertooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KidGixxer*


I put the center fan to the cpu fan and the other fan to the front chassis on the board. (by memok button) (so i can see/control them in the asus suite II)

You can connect them directly to molex or link them together with the white y splitter that came with it and connect that to the molex wire your choice.

They are so quite event at max. 
I was thinking of buying one more 120 to pull on the back of the heatsink sorta push-pull/push-pull.

But to be honest at max load im only seeing 50c @ 4.4


I can't control the fans when they are connected to "cpu fan" connector on the board with Y cable, atleast not with the program "Speed Fan". I understand that you can controll them both with the program "Asus Suite II" when the middle fan is connected to the "cpu fan" and the other is connected to the connector close to MemOK button?


----------



## Zico

Sabertooth X58 0902 BIOS
Improve USB compatibility.


----------



## eternal7trance

Another new BIOS? Awesome I've been having some usb issues.


----------



## Zico

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


Another new BIOS? Awesome I've been having some usb issues.


Not tried it myself yet (still having problems with my system - see my earlier post a few posts back).

*eternal7trance*, do you mind pm'ing me your bios settings for your overclock? I believe that I may have found the culprit in my system (bought replacement memory) and might try overclocking things tomorrow if I get a good Prime95 run on defaults tonight.


----------



## sockpirate

Got some results from the last couple of weeks .
Here is my OC for 4.5GHZ 1.305 was the lowest vcore i could run over 5 hours in prime. I had various lower vcores as you can see that were stable for 5 hours, but when tested longer for the 10 hour goal they failed after the 5 hour mark.



Here are my results over the last couple of weeks that i logged.





The H70 was not cutting it at all especially compared to the D14. All of this testing was done at night when ambients were the coldest, although the stable 10 hour run ran into mid day and ambients shot up letting the temps tilt a little above 70c at their hottest.

Hope this helps some people out a bit even for a tiny bit of reference on voltages, as you can see my chip is average at best. I have seen people run similar OCs at the lower end of the 1.2v spectrum.


----------



## darktox

+3.3v warnings from ai II suite

Well as for me it's mainly a 3.3v warning going sometimes to 3.7. It's really stressing me up, I just built my system like two days ago and it's been like that since then, I don't know what to do about it and if it really is a dangerous thing.
I went on my BIOS to get the readings there and it starts well but mainly instable and reaches at times 3.698, sometimes it goes from 3.1 to 3.6 but it doesn't last long though.
So what do you guys think, a software glitch or a MoBo issue?
Oh and Btw I didn't do any OC yet.

Here are my specs :
P67 Sabertooth B3 Rev 3.0
i7 core 2600k 3.4 GHZ
PSU OCX 600W
8Gb ram Corsair
Radeon HD 5850

If any one of you can help please! Thank you


----------



## sparky kilowatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zico;13148533*
> Sabertooth X58 0902 BIOS
> Improve USB compatibility.


I just flashed mine and everything seems to be working fine. My XMP ram settings are working, under v0602 they didn't seem to recognize my memory.

I did notice upon booting in to Windows, screen popped up saying it was updating my SATA and IDE drivers, required a reboot, everything is OK.


----------



## Landmine

Got one, giving me a lot of trouble, but I got one.

Having network issues, pretty much drops every 10 minutes.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/993154-asus-sabertooth-p67-network-dropping.html


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparky kilowatt;13161952*
> I just flashed mine and everything seems to be working fine. My XMP ram settings are working, under v0602 they didn't seem to recognize my memory.
> 
> I did notice upon booting in to Windows, screen popped up saying it was updating my SATA and IDE drivers, required a reboot, everything is OK.


I've been running 0902 for a day now, no problems so far.


----------



## cpaqf1

Hi guys, i'm new to this forum.

I'm buying a sabertooth p67 as well as some corsair vengeance (2x4gb). My problem is, there aren't that many coolers that fit with the vengeance's height and I don't want water cooling. I have two questions, first of all can I put the ram in the beige slots rather then the brown ?

2. Could you guys give me a list of coolers you know would fit with 2 sticks of corsair vengeance installed ?

thanks a lot


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpaqf1;13215397*
> Hi guys, i'm new to this forum.
> 
> I'm buying a sabertooth p67 as well as some corsair vengeance (2x4gb). My problem is, there aren't that many coolers that fit with the vengeance's height and I don't want water cooling. I have two questions, first of all can I put the ram in the beige slots rather then the brown ?
> 
> 2. Could you guys give me a list of coolers you know would fit with 2 sticks of corsair vengeance installed ?
> 
> thanks a lot


1. yes you can use either color slots.
2. I am using a H50 with 2x120mmm fans and getting 5ghz stable.

I am currently building a shopping list to go with full H2O and ditch the H50
but the corsair pulls its weight fine. I am just a freak.


----------



## domoaligato

I am building a shopping list for water cooling my rig.
Does anyone see any reason to remove the asus heatsinks and water cool the NB/SB/mosfets on the sabertooth?

If so could you help me figure out which ek blocks from http://www.frozencpu.com would work for this board for the NB/SB/mosfets that would be awesome!

I will give +rep to the elitist that helps the noob!


----------



## Aerotropolis

Does anyone know how this board looks with blue ram? I'm trying to decide between the black and blue Corsair vengeance.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aerotropolis;13227014*
> Does anyone know how this board looks with blue ram? I'm trying to decide between the black and blue Corsair vengeance.


I would go with the black to be honest. Im using blue Ripjaws and they dont look very good with the board:


















Not got any better pictures sorry. I will be getting 8gb soon so I'll go with black RAM to match next time.


----------



## Aerotropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;13227582*
> I would go with the black to be honest. Im using blue Ripjaws and they dont look very good with the board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not got any better pictures sorry. I will be getting 8gb soon so I'll go with black RAM to match next time.


Thank you for uploading the pictures! I think I'll go with black now.


----------



## Zico

Station-Drivers is now listing another new bios for the X58 board:
1006 - No description
http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asus/asus%20Sabertooth%2058.htm

Nothing listed on the Asus site yet (still showing 0902).


----------



## NoFear

It is on the FTP site of Asus.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1366/Sabertooth_X58/


----------



## eternal7trance

What does the new bios fix?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13241075*
> What does the new bios fix?


On Asus support forums it says that they will release that information tomorrow. I've been running with new bios for couple hours now, looking good so far.


----------



## sparky kilowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zico*


Station-Drivers is now listing another new bios for the X58 board:
1006 - No description
http://www.station-drivers.com/page/...tooth%2058.htm

Nothing listed on the Asus site yet (still showing 0902).


It's posted on Asus site now.

Sabertooth X58 1006 BIOS
1. Update Intel Raid Option ROM
2. Fix USB3.0 Overcurrent check may fail


----------



## eternal7trance

Thanks, I didn't see that from work. I guess I'll try to update when I get home.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *domoaligato*


I am building a shopping list for water cooling my rig.
Does anyone see any reason to remove the asus heatsinks and water cool the NB/SB/mosfets on the sabertooth?

If so could you help me figure out which ek blocks from http://www.frozencpu.com would work for this board for the NB/SB/mosfets that would be awesome!


Would someone please help me find these blocks for the sabertooth p67?


----------



## BentoKing

Add me to the club please ^^.
I have Sabertooth X58 + i7 950


----------



## tango bango

Great thread for us sabertooth x58 MB users.Now I have a few question,since so many are using it.

I have the 0802 bios and up to date on everything else. Is there any recomendations for other updates.

Is anyone using a evga 470 on this MB with a double bios boot problem.

I noticed a new bios out. Any rcomendations on it.

This MB runs like a champ for me right now,with the exception of the 470 problem.


----------



## lees800

Add me please..

Sabertooth X58


----------



## xmodifier

running the x58 exactly 5 months now! still running great


----------



## SemperfiMorder

I have the X58 Sabertooth as well, and I am running it with the bios it came with it when I purchased it in Nov of 2010.

Tried going to the site to figure out how to update the bios and the links are all broken. Can anyone send me to a site that breaks down the steps for this bios?


----------



## kirb112

I just bought a Crucual c300, but I have been disappointed by the performance thus far. It is not performing to spec, and I really want to get it working at it's full potential.

I have scowered the web and found may suggestions, but I want to be sure the proposed solutions are correct and accurate before I proceed.

I just updated my mobo BIOS to the newest version.

I took a screenshot of the SATA update I am looking at on the asus website.

How do install this update?

Am I headed in the right direction?

Anyone, please help!


----------



## cre3d

You should be using the intel 6gb ports, those are the two brown ones IIRC.


----------



## kirb112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d;13286215*
> You should be using the intel 6gb ports, those are the two brown ones IIRC.


I am


----------



## Dubby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aerotropolis;13227014*
> Does anyone know how this board looks with blue ram? I'm trying to decide between the black and blue Corsair vengeance.


Here is how it looks with 8gb of Corsair Vengeance. My apologies for the crap pic, it was taken quickly with my iphone just for this post ;P


----------



## kirb112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SemperfiMorder;13272163*
> I have the X58 Sabertooth as well, and I am running it with the bios it came with it when I purchased it in Nov of 2010.
> 
> Tried going to the site to figure out how to update the bios and the links are all broken. Can anyone send me to a site that breaks down the steps for this bios?


It's very easy actually. I just did it today.

1) Go here

2)Click the _Utilities_ drop down box

3)Download _ASUS Update V7.18.03 for Windows XP 32bit/XP 64bit/Vista 32bit/Vista 64bit/7 32bit/7 64bit_

4)Install

5)On the download page, click the _BIOS_ dropdown box

6) Download _Version 1006 Sabertooth X58 1006 BIOS_

7)Use the Update utility (the file you downloaded first to browse for the Version 1006 BIOS file.

Boom, you're done!

If it works, please give me some rep


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirb112;13286439*
> I am


The drivers in your screenshot are all for the Marvell ports.


----------



## kirb112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d;13286568*
> The drivers in your screenshot are all for the Marvell ports.


So this is not for the marvell controller on the c300?

What do I need to download?


----------



## cre3d

If you want to update the drive, go to Crucial's site and see if there are any firmware updates. For the motherboard, I believe intel may have newer sata drivers out than what is on the Asus site.


----------



## CarbonJoe

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sear...age+Technology

These are the latest, and they are also available from Asus' site. (10.1.0.1008)


----------



## VettePilot

I have the P67 sabertooth, and I was trying to get the RAM to run at its advertised 1600mhz but if I select 1600mhz in the bios option it just OC the the system too much as far as the DRAM goes. It sets to 1.65v+. If I use one of their presets in the Easy mode screen to select Performance mode rather than power saving or normal it sets the DRAM too high as well. Why would they set it up so that it puts the DRAM at risky levels like that, and have it so that it so easy to do like it is ok to set it in performance mode? Everything I read online and even is the ASUS manual says 1.65v is not safe, but they set it there!


----------



## domoaligato

you need to use the xmp profile under the tweaking area for the overclocking profile.
this will enter the memory timings and voltages for you.

you can also use this info I got from the corsair site...
just make sure this is your model of ram.
CMX8GX3M2A1600C9DDR3-1600 (XMS3-12800C9*XMP)8GB Kit (2 x 4GB)9-9-9-24-2T1.65


----------



## VettePilot

I have the same RAM as you. I spoke with ASUS and the guy said that 1.65 is high but as long as it doesnt turn red that you are fine.lol Hmmm. See my timings are already the same as those but it is 1T not 2T. So XMP just sets it all automatically? The performance mode in the basic screen will enter all that as well. I need to install an assist fan with my Antec 620 H2O cooler but I am not sure which one to get or what size will even fit in between the are of the CPU and GPU. There is a little cover that looks like it has a small fan icon printed on it where I guess the assist fan will go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13293496*
> you need to use the xmp profile under the tweaking area for the overclocking profile.
> this will enter the memory timings and voltages for you.
> 
> you can also use this info I got from the corsair site...
> just make sure this is your model of ram.
> CMX8GX3M2A1600C9DDR3-1600 (XMS3-12800C9*XMP)8GB Kit (2 x 4GB)9-9-9-24-2T1.65


----------



## Dubby

You should be using the Corsair Vengeance they were designed for p67


----------



## VettePilot

I know that their sites states that teh Vengeance line is made to work with the latest sandy bridge CPU's. It doesnt say anything about the P67 mobo though. XMS3 is also fully compatible as well. Although i am going to go with you on this and return the XMS and get the Vengeance. it looks better anyway. I just hope the Vengeance will work with my Kingston HyperX cooling fan for the ram.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubby;13295399*
> You should be using the Corsair Vengeance they were designed for p67


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;13295998*
> I know that their sites states that teh Vengeance line is made to work with the latest sandy bridge CPU's. It doesnt say anything about the P67 mobo though. XMS3 is also fully compatible as well. Although i am going to go with you on this and return the XMS and get the Vengeance. it looks better anyway. I just hope the Vengeance will work with my Kingston HyperX cooling fan for the ram.


That RAM required 1.65V on older platforms. On SNB you may be able to run that same ram at advertised speed/timings on much lower voltage. I've read people being able to run it at 1.5-1.6V w/o problems. Only way for you to know is to try it our yourself. If it's stable at 1.65V, then try 1.60V. If that works, try 1.55V, etc.

If you don't want the headache or worry, then just get the Vengeance which is rated at 1.5V.

Vengeance won't need any additional cooling. Most RAM actually won't.


----------



## Aerotropolis

This board has been OOS at Amazon and Newegg for awhile now...can't wait until I get mine! Hopefully soon...everything else has been bought.


----------



## VettePilot

Ya I got mine at Frys and the guy said it was the Last one they will be getting for a bit. One of the stores has it in stock but for store pick up only which is a bummer. I know tiger Direct has them in stock and you can 10 bucks off if you sign up for their email service.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aerotropolis;13296514*
> This board has been OOS at Amazon and Newegg for awhile now...can't wait until I get mine! Hopefully soon...everything else has been bought.


----------



## Dubby

This is the set I've got http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233147 and it runs at the specified specs 1.5v 8-8-8-24 nice and cool


----------



## VettePilot

I think that is what I am going to get. In the Asus manual it doesnt have Vengeance in the list of preferred memory types at all. Just Dominator and XMS3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubby;13300261*
> This is the set I've got http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233147 and it runs at the specified specs 1.5v 8-8-8-24 nice and cool


----------



## nicolasl46

I'm using the 12G Vengeance kit on my X58, is that a problem? After I bought I read that they were optimized for the 2nd gen intel. I bought them because they were the only 1600Mhz kit available at micro center at the time.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13304565*
> I'm using the 12G Vengeance kit on my X58, is that a problem? After I bought I read that they were optimized for the 2nd gen intel. I bought them because they were the only 1600Mhz kit available at micro center at the time.


No it's not a problem, they'll work fine.


----------



## domoaligato

I am using the sabertooth p67 with Corsair vengeance 1866 using xmp profile

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## VettePilot

What is your DRAm voltage with the 1866mhz? Wont it auto OC when trying to run above 1333mhz? Mine does if I try to run it at 1600mhz. It sets it 1.65v and I cant change it for some reason. The Asus tech said it can run it that way but I am not sure it is safe for the CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13305124*
> I am using the sabertooth p67 with Corsair vengeance 1866 using xmp profile
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;13306272*
> What is your DRAm voltage with the 1866mhz? Wont it auto OC when trying to run above 1333mhz? Mine does if I try to run it at 1600mhz. It sets it 1.65v and I cant change it for some reason. The Asus tech said it can run it that way but I am not sure it is safe for the CPU.


My ram is different from the poster having issues.
Vengence 1866 is set at 1.5v 1866 mhz 9-10-9-27 2T

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## VettePilot

Ok so if I were to get the same RAM as you seeing as I have the same mobo and CPU would it run right off the batt at 1866 or will it still be put at 1333? I really do not want to OC my machine that much right now since I dont really understand how to do it properly. I am going to take my XMS3 back tomorrow and get the Vengeance. i was going to get 1600 again.

I am really not samrt with this stuff so bare with me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13306451*
> My ram is different from the poster having issues.
> Vengence 1866 is set at 1.5v 1866 mhz 9-10-9-27 2T
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## paczus0

Hello!

Well I was gonna ask if a dual slot graphics in the second PCI-E slot covers the good old PCI slot on Asus Sabertooth P8P67 but I can see it's been pretty much answered.... so my question is:

do you guys have any tips for me as to what mobo would offer me a free PCI slot in 2-way SLI configuration that would be of similar quality as P8P67?

I got a sexy PCI sound card that I wanna use with my new motherboard

Thanks!


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;13306798*
> Ok so if I were to get the same RAM as you seeing as I have the same mobo and CPU would it run right off the batt at 1866 or will it still be put at 1333? I really do not want to OC my machine that much right now since I dont really understand how to do it properly. I am going to take my XMS3 back tomorrow and get the Vengeance. i was going to get 1600 again.
> 
> I am really not samrt with this stuff so bare with me.


When you first power up the board with the 1866 ram it will be unstable until you enter the bios and change your overclock profile to XMP.

This will make the bios read your ram and the ram will tell the bios what to enter in the values for you









by default this will set the system to the default of 3.4 normal 3.8 turbo boost oc. to oc higher you will have to read up on ocing.

this thread is a good start.

fyi if this link to hardocp is against the tos of overclock.net please let me know and I will edit my posting


----------



## Dubby

I was told the kit i have 8gb Vengeance 1600 cl8-8-8-24 were better than the 1866 cl9-10-9-27 so that's why i went with them.


----------



## nicolasl46

Guys, I just bought a EVGA GTX 570HD SC, installed it, and all of the sudden I have no more audio. I had Creative X-FI sound crad, but I had to take it out due to the card covering the PCI port. After installing all the Realtek drivers, when I open the Realtek HD audio manager, my back panel inputs show up all faded, and the front panel and digital show up normal. I tried disabling all the HDMI (4) that showed up on device manager, but nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13345763*
> Guys, I just bought a EVGA GTX 570HD SC, installed it, and all of the sudden I have no more audio. I had Creative X-FI sound crad, but I had to take it out due to the card covering the PCI port. After installing all the Realtek drivers, when I open the Realtek HD audio manager, my back panel inputs show up all faded, and the front panel and digital show up normal. I tried disabling all the HDMI (4) that showed up on device manager, but nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


did you remove the xfi drivers?? i had this issue on my old p45 mobo when the sound card died i took it out and went with onboard.

i enabled onboard in bios but couldnt get any sound it turned out to be driver conflict, windows was still trying to use the xfi drivers after removing them then reinstalling realtek drivers it worked...


----------



## nicolasl46

Im pretty sure i did, i will double check on that. Other question, i was trying to register my mobo just in case i need to RMA it, but couldn find the serial number anywhere but the box. Where on the mobo is the serial number located? I'm beginning to think that Micro Center screw me up selling me a returned motherboar, the reason I think this is because my brother bought the same motherboard after me, and his box had a TUF white sticker, and mine didn't plus my box when i opened it up look really disorganized as to the placement of everything.

Edit: duh, i forgot that i re-installed windows, so no xfi drivers


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13351002*
> Im pretty sure i did, i will double check on that. Other question, i was trying to register my mobo just in case i need to RMA it, but couldn find the serial number anywhere but the box. Where on the mobo is the serial number located? I'm beginning to think that Micro Center screw me up selling me a returned motherboar, the reason I think this is because my brother bought the same motherboard after me, and his box had a TUF white sticker, and mine didn't plus my box when i opened it up look really disorganized as to the placement of everything.
> 
> Edit: duh, i forgot that i re-installed windows, so no xfi drivers


download your drivers from asus
http://usa.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/SABERTOOTH_P67/#download

The serial number is either somewhere by the ram slots or on the back. If no then it is under the tuf armor








I would just make sure you have a copy of your receipt and if you have to rma the board when you call asus they will instruction you on where to look during the rma process.


----------



## nicolasl46

I'm going to try calling Asus today and ask them where my serial is located, I just hope it matches the one on the box, if not i'm really screwed.


----------



## nicolasl46

Can anybody else with an X58 MoBo please chime in on the location of the serial number label on the actual MoBo?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13354378*
> Can anybody else with an X58 MoBo please chime in on the location of the serial number label on the actual MoBo?


It's probably on the back if you can't find it on the front. Or by RAM slots.


----------



## domoaligato

I already stated it is between the ram slots or on the backside of the board.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13355073*
> I already stated it is between the ram slots or on the backside of the board.


Edit:
I looked at newegg.com's picture it is to the right of the ram slots on the rightside edge of the board above the atx 24 pin power plug (primary mobo power)


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13355107*
> Edit:
> I looked at newegg.com's picture it is to the right of the ram slots on the rightside edge of the board above the atx 24 pin power plug (primary mobo power)


I did see that label, but numbers don't match the ones on the box, not even the same format. There is another label on the ATX power connector, and that doesn't mach either. I'm not trying to be an ass asking somebody else for help, I just figured since we have different motherboards the labels might be located somewhere else. I'm pulling my MoBo off my computer once I get home, and confirm with you guys. I'm just really frustrated right now, because none of the numbers match the ones on the box, and if numbers don't match Asus is not going to RMA the board, and micro center is going to play stupid


----------



## domoaligato

asus will RMA the board but a call in to them to find out if that mobo was already recertified and registered by someone else may help. personally if I bought a board in a store and they sold it as "new" and I did not get a new board I would return it and get a "new" one.

edit: a new board will be sealed with a round sticker that has to be broken to look at the contents inside.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13355511*
> asus will RMA the board but a call in to them to find out if that mobo was already recertified and registered by someone else may help. personally if I bought a board in a store and they sold it as "new" and I did not get a new board I would return it and get a "new" one.
> 
> edit: a new board will be sealed with a round sticker that has to be broken to look at the contents inside.


Now that you mention it, i dont recall opening any seal. It was a little over a month ago, so i really dont remember


----------



## domoaligato

does anyone have the sabertooth p67 board with 2xEVGA GTX 580's with EK blocks and EK SLI bridge's ?

the sabertooth p67 board has a extra pci-x slot between the pci-ex slots... does the sli links and bridges still work? what part numbers are you using?


----------



## nicolasl46

OK, I found the MoBo serial number label, is on the side of the PCI port (Tan). If the board is installed you will see it from the bottom up. I'm on the phone with Asus now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## domoaligato

I want to use the following blocks and was looking for the ek sli links and bridge for it

Block = 2x EK-FC580 GTX+ Nickel + Acetal
Backplate = 2x EK-FC580 GTX Backplate - Black

Link = 2x EK FC Link GeForce - SLI Connection (EK-FC Link GeForce)

So is this Serial bridge compatible with the sabertooth p67 and the other parts?
EK FC Bridge Dual Serial - SLI Connection (EK-FC Bridge DUAL Serial)
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10970/ex-blc-757/EK_FC_Bridge_Dual_Serial_-_SLI_Connection_EK-FC_Bridge_DUAL_Serial.html


----------



## domoaligato

info to add to the club
response from ek support about the bridges

Hello,

That mobo does not offer connection via any of our bridges.

Lep pozdrav/Best regards/MfG/Cordialement

Gregor


----------



## domoaligato

I also added the mobo to the ek configurator
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/s...ist?mb_mbs=358

LocationWater blockCompatibilitySelect allQuantityPrice
MB CPUEK-Supreme - Acetal [3830046990051] physical▲▼
EK-Supreme - Plexi [3830046990068] physical▲▼
EK-Supreme LT - Plexi [3830046990075] physical▲▼31.45 €
EK-Supreme LT - Acetal [3830046990082] physical▲▼
EK-Supreme LT Nickel [3830046990099] physical▲▼35.95 €
EK-Supreme LT Acetal+Nickel [3830046990105] physical▲▼35.95 €
EK-Supreme HF [3830046990181] physical▲▼59.94 €
EK-Supreme HF - Acetal [3830046990198] physical▲▼59.94 €
EK-Supreme HF - Nickel [3830046990204] physical▲▼64.94 €
EK-Supreme HF - Acetal+Nickel [3830046990211] physical▲▼64.94 €
EK-Supreme HF - Full Copper [3830046990228] visual▲▼69.95 €
EK-Supreme HF - Full Nickel [3830046990235] visual▲▼74.95 €
MB FullBoardWe are sorry but currently we have no supported FullBoard water block for your motherboard. For additional info please contact our support at [email protected].
MB MOSFET1We are sorry but currently we have no supported MOSFET1 water block for your motherboard. For additional info please contact our support at [email protected].
MB MOSFET2We are sorry but currently we have no supported MOSFET2 water block for your motherboard. For additional info please contact our support at [email protected].
MB NBWe are sorry but currently we have no supported NB water block for your motherboard. For additional info please contact our support at [email protected].
MB SBWe are sorry but currently we have no supported SB water block for your motherboard. For additional info please contact our support at [email protected].


----------



## nicolasl46

I've just dropped off my mobo at fedex, hopefully Asus will get it by thursday-friday. No computer for two weeks or more


----------



## Ubeermench

Here's my sabertooth =D


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*


Here's my sabertooth =D











Nice clean build.


----------



## nerdybeat

Hey all! I finally have some (crappy) pics of my Sabertooth build from a few months back.


















The PCIe x16 slots are so close with this mobo... my top GPU has issues staying cool. CCC is good for manually controlling GPU fans, but I will probably have to put another 120mm on my GPUs here soon. (especially with Summer on the way)

Other than that, 4.0 on this mobo/cpu combo was a breeze, and I hit 4.4 stable as well. I am jealous of all the P67 owners though, much prettier mobo


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat;13371880*
> Hey all! I finally have some (crappy) pics of my Sabertooth build from a few months back.
> 
> The PCIe x16 slots are so close with this mobo... my top GPU has issues staying cool. CCC is good for manually controlling GPU fans, but I will probably have to put another 120mm on my GPUs here soon. (especially with Summer on the way)
> 
> Other than that, 4.0 on this mobo/cpu combo was a breeze, and I hit 4.4 stable as well. I am jealous of all the P67 owners though, much prettier mobo


on all ATI cards the top cards will be a little hotter.
on nvidia cards the bottom one is hotter.

it is based on the way that both manufacturer's design the cards to stack on each other and the airflow design.

what is the temps of gpu1 and gpu2 in realtemp at idle and under load?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey guys, new Sabertooth owner here. Just wanted to show off my rig and join the club! Thanks for looking!

Intel i7 2600k @ 4500MHz
Asus Sabertooth P67
Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600MHz
Cooler Master Hyper 212+
Corsair HX750W PSU
Cooler Master CM690II Advanced with side window
WD Velociraptor 150GB HDD
Hitachi Deskstar 1TB HDD
Samsung Blu-ray player/DVD burner
Sony 17-1 media card reader



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

She's a great system!


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato;13372987*
> on all ATI cards the top cards will be a little hotter.
> on nvidia cards the bottom one is hotter.
> 
> it is based on the way that both manufacturer's design the cards to stack on each other and the airflow design.
> 
> what is the temps of gpu1 and gpu2 in realtemp at idle and under load?


Idle with fans at 30%/25%
gpu1 idle 48-54C
gpu2 idle 36-40C

Load with fans at 45%/35%
gpu1 load (gaming) 75-80C
gpu2 load (gaming) 60-65C

I believe what you are saying, however I really believe the main reason the top card on my setup is running hotter due to the placement on the mobo.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat;13374944*
> Idle with fans at 30%/25%
> gpu1 idle 48-54C
> gpu2 idle 36-40C
> 
> Load with fans at 45%/35%
> gpu1 load (gaming) 75-80C
> gpu2 load (gaming) 60-65C
> 
> I believe what you are saying, however I really believe the main reason the top card on my setup is running hotter due to the placement on the mobo.


just to make sure you don't have something wrong with one card....

could you please switch them to see if you get the same temps with the other card on top?
then post temps again please?

Also try to separate the cards as make as you can so they do not sandwich together.
if the temp remains on that one card regardless of the slot it is in then it may need cleaned with some compressed air. or call the manufacturer.


----------



## v1p3r

I want this MOBO. Should I be worried about the thermal armour and dust build up?

The thing I like about it is how NICE and clean the PC looks with the thermal armour. But I'm worried about dust getting in and burning the whole motherboard.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1p3r;13376503*
> I want this MOBO. Should I be worried about the thermal armour and dust build up?
> 
> The thing I like about it is how NICE and clean the PC looks with the thermal armour. But I'm worried about dust getting in and burning the whole motherboard.


If you buy this get a 50x10x10 fan for the tuf armor. I really think this will force some dust from settling

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## compudaze

I just took my Sabertooth P67 board out after 2 months of usage. I took the thermal armor off and there was no dust build up at all underneath. I used a 50x50x10mm fan for about 1 month and also had a Corsair H70 setup as intake w/o dust filter.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13377850*
> I just took my Sabertooth P67 board out after 2 months of usage. I took the thermal armor off and there was no dust build up at all underneath. I used a 50x50x10mm fan for about 1 month and also had a Corsair H70 setup as intake w/o dust filter.


Thanks this is very useful!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaintC

Finally finished my pc... a 6 month project... one piece at a time!! Proof that even financially deprived starving artists can get a nice gaming rig with patience..

Here are the pics..





































Specs of this machine are in my signature..

*Thanks to this forum for a helluva lot of help and inspiration!!!!*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nice photos! Lighting looks great!


----------



## nicolasl46

Dumb question, is it possible to run a video card on the second PCIe slot (just one card on the middle PCIe slot) I'm asking because I don't want to loose the only PCI port for my sound card.


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13403526*
> Dumb question, is it possible to run a video card on the second PCIe slot (just one card on the middle PCIe slot) I'm asking because I don't want to loose the only PCI port for my sound card.


I would say yes....  The sabertooth x58 does have two PCIe 2.0 x16 slots, either should work ok.

When I first got my core components (mobo, ram, hd, cpu, etc.) I did not have a PCIe 2.0 card... thus used an old PCIe card on the bottom PCI slot to install windows and test my system... it worked fine... Naturally, upgraded ASAP to a PCIe 2.0 a month later.

Saint


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13399962*
> Nice photos! Lighting looks great!


Well I didn't really take my time on them, more like snaps... but THANKS! It has been a very new and very fun project, building my first gaming pc.. Perhaps it was beginners luck... more like extremely careful research and patience.. but I really had very little problems putting it all together. Bottom line... it works perfectly... and for under half the cost of a store purchased pc... I now boot up twice the computer..

Now for the neverending walk down upgrade street..

First upgrade on the list is another 6950 and 850w psu for crossfire and better benchmarks....

Second are two 128gb SSDs for some raid action... to boost my windows experience past 6 on the olde HD score.

Third... possibly a CPU upgrade this winter... to a 6 core i7-970... maybe.. Perhaps I wouldnt be embarrassed to post my benchmark scores on other threads in this forum.hehe

Saint


----------



## iatacs19

Nice looking P67 Sabertooths!


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13403526*
> Dumb question, is it possible to run a video card on the second PCIe slot (just one card on the middle PCIe slot) I'm asking because I don't want to loose the only PCI port for my sound card.


Yes but the card will run at 8x.


----------



## Arizonian

SIDE NOTE:

Hey *SaintC*, your pic of the G.SKILL FTB-3500C5-D RAM Fans with blue LED made me just purchase one on Newegg.

I've got red LED fan lights mounted and a neon light in my rig, with a blue strip on my Coolermaster V6GT CPU fan with a Razer Mamba blue LED docking station next to it. Razer Mamba mouse with blue LED scroll wheel and back lit Razer Anansi keyboard. Will bring in my computer system very nicely with red and blue combo.

Thanks for posting those pics of your ASUS mother board to give me the idea what it looked like.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d;13412937*
> Yes but the card will run at 8x.


not worth doing then, thanks


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;13412979*
> SIDE NOTE:
> 
> Hey *SaintC*, your pic of the G.SKILL FTB-3500C5-D RAM Fans with blue LED made me just purchase one on Newegg.
> 
> I've got red LED fan lights mounted and a neon light in my rig, with a blue strip on my Coolermaster V6GT CPU fan with a Razer Mamba blue LED docking station next to it. Razer Mamba mouse with blue LED scroll wheel and back lit Razer Anansi keyboard. Will bring in my computer system very nicely with red and blue combo.
> 
> Thanks for posting those pics of your ASUS mother board to give me the idea what it looked like.


hehe.. awesome..!! and no problem.. It mounts easy and stable as well on my sabertooth! Newegg rocks!

Sounds like you have a fine looking rig... you should put up some pics as well..

SaintC


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13416967*
> not worth doing then, thanks


Heya *nicolasl46* Although it is recommended that you use PCIe 2.0 x16_1..... the PCIe 2.0 x16_2 will run a single VGA at x16 as well... np.

Evidentally, anything occupying the second slot will effect the performance of the third slot... PCIe x16_3.

Its in the Sabertooth x58 user guide on page chapter 2-21.

Saving your soundcard slot..

SaintC


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaintC;13417225*
> hehe.. awesome..!! and no problem.. It mounts easy and stable as well on my sabertooth! Newegg rocks!
> 
> Sounds like you have a fine looking rig... you should put up some pics as well..
> 
> SaintC


Pic of inside my rig are in my public profile from my avatar. Clean wires all running through back and only peak out to connections. Removed the middle HDD rack to have a nice airflow from front fan and the HAF 912 case has a mesh front panel that allows air through nicley.

Thanks again.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13416967*
> not worth doing then, thanks


Using 8x instead of 16x, you will not lose any performance.


----------



## cpaqf1

Hi there, I just changed my mobo and cpu. Upgraded to sabertooth p67, didn't change the dvd drive which is an asus aswell. When I try to install windows 7, when I click install now, I get this error









I tried in ahci and ide mode for sata. I don't know what else to try, actually browsing the right drivers wont work either. How should I boot from the cd, UEFI mode or just click on P5 : Asus blabla ??

thanks

EDIT : the weird part is I can boot from the disk and get that far WITH the dvd drive, but then it gives me this. and when I click browse, the dvd drive shows up too !!


----------



## Kvjavs

I've seen a test somewhere that the Sabertooth P67 thermal armor was tested to see if it worked, and it did.

But I don't remember if they were monitoring VRM/MOSFET temperatures. Does anyone know if the thermal armor with a fan helps drop/cool MOSFET temps? I'm considering this board, and if it does help drop temps then I'll be getting a case without a side fan.


----------



## sbao26975

So I just bought a complete open box p67 sabertooth for $154 OTD from microcenter. This a good price?


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbao26975;13429336*
> So I just bought a complete open box p67 sabertooth for $154 OTD from microcenter. This a good price?


sounds good to me... they are currently around $220 new..


----------



## spacegoast

So I got a new P67 Sabretooth and 2500K. I had it running at 44x100=4.4ghz. Everything is fine and W7 installed just fine. My problem is coming out sleep state. When I move the mouse everything turns back on (fans, hard drive, cd-rom, gpu, etc.) but the screen stays black and it never displays anything. When I restart though it all comes back on and resumes at the spot where it should have when it comes out of sleep. Anyone else expriencing this problem?

Also, can some of you guys post some of the ssettings you are using? This new EFI is pretty slick and there are lots of things to adjust. I wonder why it didnt replace the BIOS years ago...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacegoast;13442354*
> So I got a new P67 Sabretooth and 2500K. I had it running at 44x100=4.4ghz. Everything is fine and W& installed just fine. My problem is coming out sleep state. When I move the mouse everything turns back on (fans, hard drive, cd-rom, gpu, etc.) but the screen stays black and it never displays anything. When I restart though it all comes back on and resumes at the spot where it should have when it comes out of sleep. Anyone else expriencing this problem?
> 
> Also, can some of you guys post some of the ssettings you are using? This new EFI is pretty slick and there are lots of things to adjust. I wonder why it didnt replace the BIOS years ago...


Sleep mode has always been garbage imo. Just have it turn off your monitors.


----------



## sbao26975

Does it matter if I put my 2 sticks of RAM in the light slots? I can't put it in the dark slots because the RAM heatsinks get in the way of my CPU cooler. The manual says that when you have only two sticks you should stick them in the dark slots, but will this be fine?


----------



## spacegoast

Im pretty sure if you use only 2 sticks of RAM you have to use the lighter color slots. You cant just use any slot like you used to.


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacegoast;13447116*
> Im pretty sure if you use only 2 sticks of RAM you have to use the lighter color slots. You cant just use any slot like you used to.


The motherboard manual says that the dark slots should be used though if only 2 are installed...I can only install them in the lighter slots.


----------



## Agavehound

I'm looking at the manual for the P67 atm. It clearly shows using the A2 and B2 slots if running 2 stix. Those are the lighter colored ones.


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agavehound;13447621*
> I'm looking at the manual for the P67 atm. It clearly shows using the A2 and B2 slots if running 2 stix. Those are the lighter colored ones.


Thanks! I must have looked incorrectly the first time.


----------



## Agavehound

Well, I'm having BSOD issues after upgrading to the Sabertooth. I've had 3 today and 6 yesterday. It has also failed to recognize my SSD.

I've searched for P67 BSOD.









So, can someone point me in the right direction without having to read 10k posts?

Thanks!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacegoast;13442354*
> So I got a new P67 Sabretooth and 2500K. I had it running at 44x100=4.4ghz. Everything is fine and W7 installed just fine. My problem is coming out sleep state. When I move the mouse everything turns back on (fans, hard drive, cd-rom, gpu, etc.) but the screen stays black and it never displays anything. When I restart though it all comes back on and resumes at the spot where it should have when it comes out of sleep. Anyone else expriencing this problem?
> 
> Also, can some of you guys post some of the ssettings you are using? This new EFI is pretty slick and there are lots of things to adjust. I wonder why it didnt replace the BIOS years ago...


This is a known issue with this board. I'm hoping the newest bios revision addressed it...


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Agavehound*


Well, I'm having BSOD issues after upgrading to the Sabertooth. I've had 3 today and 6 yesterday. It has also failed to recognize my SSD.

I've searched for P67 BSOD.









So, can someone point me in the right direction without having to read 10k posts?

Thanks!


please fill out yout system profile under the user control panel to help us understand the rest of your gear.

specifically what ram do you have? Does it support XMP profiles?

if it does then go in the bios and under tweaker change your overclock mode to xmp profile. this will read your memory timings from the ram and stablize your system.

then open asus update in windows and update your bios.


----------



## Agavehound

And Done.

This Sabertooth is an 'upgrade' from the Pro model. I only swapped out the Mobo without doing a clean install of Win. I'm going to do that when I get home.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spacegoast*


So I got a new P67 Sabretooth and 2500K. I had it running at 44x100=4.4ghz. Everything is fine and W7 installed just fine. My problem is coming out sleep state. When I move the mouse everything turns back on (fans, hard drive, cd-rom, gpu, etc.) but the screen stays black and it never displays anything. When I restart though it all comes back on and resumes at the spot where it should have when it comes out of sleep. Anyone else expriencing this problem?

Also, can some of you guys post some of the ssettings you are using? This new EFI is pretty slick and there are lots of things to adjust. I wonder why it didnt replace the BIOS years ago...


I had sleep issues after updating Windows 7 with SP1. Found my hotfix here by starting a thread and finding the fix eventually. Don't think it's the same problem however.

Curious did you just install a fresh Windows 7 and did it happen installing SP1?


----------



## tsxboy

Maximus Extreme or Sabertooth??? Im trying to build a Sandy Bridge setup for the first time. All Opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsxboy*


Maximus Extreme or Sabertooth??? Im trying to build a Sandy Bridge setup for the first time. All Opinions will be appreciated.


Going SLI / Crossfire?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hi ppl i have this mobo, and i need a little help. how many cable do you need to power this mobo?

2 4pin or 1 8pin?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13466558*
> hi ppl i have this mobo, and i need a little help. how many cable do you need to power this mobo?
> 
> 2 4pin or 1 8pin?


You need your standard 24pin ATX connector, plus 2 4pin or 1 8pin connector by the CPU socket


----------



## SemperfiMorder

The mobo guide says our Sabertooths can run 4 dimms as Tri channel memory. I had 3 dimms OC shy of 3000mhz, popped in the 4th stick and it dropped shy of 2200mhz.

Is this true that it does run tri channel speeds with 4 dimms or should I just get the last 2 dimms?


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


I had sleep issues after updating Windows 7 with SP1. Found my hotfix here by starting a thread and finding the fix eventually. Don't think it's the same problem however.

Curious did you just install a fresh Windows 7 and did it happen installing SP1?


Yes I am on a fresh install of W7. I dont think I updated to SP1 yet though. I will install and see if problem persists.

BTW, what is the latest BIOS revision for the P67 Sabretooth? My board came stock with 1502.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

thanks for info.

just 1 more question








what do you think about the coolermaster 850W Cooler Master Silent Pro PSU? is it good


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


thanks for info.

just 1 more question








what do you think about the coolermaster 850W Cooler Master Silent Pro PSU? is it good


Sorry can't help you on that one, my Apevia 680W still holding strong LOL, but somebody might be able to h\\answer that for you


----------



## nicolasl46

I received my MoBo back from Asus just now, but they sent back the same MoBo, they didn't exchange it. When I sent it out, I was having problems with windows not recognizing the on board audio, tried re-installing windows several times, also tried re-installing drivers several times to no luck. And now they sent back the same one. The only thing I can think of is my Graphics card creating a conflict (because of the HDMI audio). Does anybody had any issues with their on-board audio and a graphics card with HDMI ports? Previously I was using two ATI 5670 on crossfire and had no problems (those had HDMI ports) Anybody please help me with this thing, I'm going nuts


----------



## Kvjavs

Does anyone know if the thermal armor with a fan reduces VRM/MOSFET temperatures?


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;13476653*
> Does anyone know if the thermal armor with a fan reduces VRM/MOSFET temperatures?


I heard it helps, but only a slight bit. I may pick one up just for the summer when it is 90F in my room.


----------



## Sifuthole

I heard that the armor is actually containing heat underneath it. So i'm looking for ways to remove it instead of just adding a fan.


----------



## cre3d

Where are people getting these notions? The thermal armor is meant to direct airflow over/across the components it covers and works best with a downward facing HSF or, in it's absence, the extra 50mm aux fan. In my case, I have a side panel fan and keep the 50mm cover panel off which lets the side panel fan push air down under the thermal armor.

This system has been shown to improve cooling vs no thermal armor by a few degrees in several reviews, I'm sure google could help you out here.


----------



## kevin7898

add me, im at work so i cant post the pics:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150223350382275.357339.737957274


----------



## sbao26975

Would anyone with a P67 Sabertooth that is not using the assistant fan be able to send the assistant fan screws to me? Mine didn't come with them.


----------



## EightEight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacegoast;13442354*
> So I got a new P67 Sabretooth and 2500K. I had it running at 44x100=4.4ghz. Everything is fine and W7 installed just fine. My problem is coming out sleep state. When I move the mouse everything turns back on (fans, hard drive, cd-rom, gpu, etc.) but the screen stays black and it never displays anything. When I restart though it all comes back on and resumes at the spot where it should have when it comes out of sleep. Anyone else expriencing this problem?
> 
> Also, can some of you guys post some of the ssettings you are using? This new EFI is pretty slick and there are lots of things to adjust. I wonder why it didnt replace the BIOS years ago...


I find this at newegg.com review:
*Manufacturer Response:* Dear Valued Customer,

We apologize for the issues you're experiencing with this motherboard. A side effect of using Internal PLL Overvoltage is that it disables some sleep functionality. To properly use sleep functions you will need to disable Internal PLL Overvoltage in the BIOS. Leaving PLL Overvoltage on Auto can still cause issues with sleep so it is best to disable this option.

Best Regards,

ASUS Support Team

Here is the link:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131702


----------



## black06g85

I just ordered mine today, picking up after work.


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbao26975;13482199*
> Would anyone with a P67 Sabertooth that is not using the assistant fan be able to send the assistant fan screws to me? Mine didn't come with them.


Call Asus...


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightEight;13489153*
> I find this at newegg.com review:
> *Manufacturer Response:* Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> We apologize for the issues you're experiencing with this motherboard. A side effect of using Internal PLL Overvoltage is that it disables some sleep functionality. To properly use sleep functions you will need to disable Internal PLL Overvoltage in the BIOS. Leaving PLL Overvoltage on Auto can still cause issues with sleep so it is best to disable this option.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> ASUS Support Team
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131702


I will have to try this out when I get home later. Hopefully this will help


----------



## sockpirate

On the p67 sabertooth has anyone figured out how to stop the double posting when using higher clock speeds around 4.8+ that require pll overvolt to be enabled ? I have noticed that with my 4.8 OC i get a double post sometimes when i am starting the system up , not on restarts though. This seems to be only with clocks that have pll ovevolt enabled, this does not happen with my 4.5 OC because i do not need pll overvolt.


----------



## spacegoast

I get a triple boot. It shows the TUF logo 3 times before it goes in to windows. It is becoming more annoying each time I turn on my PC.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacegoast;13494948*
> I get a triple boot. It shows the TUF logo 3 times before it goes in to windows. It is becoming more annoying each time I turn on my PC.


Yeah, about that, is there any way to speed up the POST process? The logo appears twice, and it checks all the SATA controllers. Is there anything we can bypass? I know some computers after you set up RAID you can go into the bios, and turn off the RAID screen


----------



## sockpirate

you can disable to tuff logo screen and it will only show your devices. Do it in BIOS, its on the main screen i believe.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;13496274*
> you can disable to tuff logo screen and it will only show your devices. Do it in BIOS, its on the main screen i believe.


well, that I already know, its on the boot menu I believe, but is there any way take disable some of the testing it does during POST?


----------



## domoaligato

I turned off the marvel data controller. If you don't use it this will speed up post alot

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rystofer

*You guys aren't going to haze me or make me do anything weird with farm animals to join the club are you???*


----------



## Rystofer

Hey anyone already type up the bios settings so we can track changes for the Sabertooth x58 Mobo...If not I will set one up for myself either in a word doc or a spreadsheet...Might be real helpful...


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

what can i do to join the club?
pic or serial number or something like that?


----------



## aaranha

Hello....
I would like to know what WEI are you guys getting.
My config is:
920 processor
12gb OCZ Memory
GTX 280
RAID 0 using 2 X SATA III (6Gb/sec) Seagate Barracuda

Here what i get:
CPU 7.5
RAM 7.5
GPU 7.3
Gaming 7.3
HDD 5.9

I really think that 5.9 is very poor for SATAIII and even worst for SATA III RAID0

Andthe most weird, is that WEI reports my HDD as a 2048 gb and not as a 4096 (i'm using 2 seagate barracuda x 2tb each)

HDD TUNE gives me 280mb/sec..

Any tips on whats going on with this RAID?

BTW, i didnt use any driver for the raid. I just created the vector, and when i installed windows 7 it recognized the 4tb disk..

Thanks!


----------



## nicolasl46

I would try re instaling windows and load the RAID drivers during instalation. For what i read smewhere you only get a high score if you run SSD, but i had 4 raptors in RAID 0 and i was getting 6.9


----------



## sbao26975

If I have just one mechanical hard drive, should I connect it to the intel ports or the marvell?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbao26975*


If I have just one mechanical hard drive, should I connect it to the intel ports or the marvell?


I guess that would depend on what kind of drive you have, if it is a SATA II, I dont think it will make a difference being plugged into a SATA III port.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aaranha*


Hello....
I would like to know what WEI are you guys getting.
My config is:
920 processor
12gb OCZ Memory
GTX 280
RAID 0 using 2 X SATA III (6Gb/sec) Seagate Barracuda

Here what i get:
CPU 7.5
RAM 7.5
GPU 7.3
Gaming 7.3
HDD 5.9

I really think that 5.9 is very poor for SATAIII and even worst for SATA III RAID0

Andthe most weird, is that WEI reports my HDD as a 2048 gb and not as a 4096 (i'm using 2 seagate barracuda x 2tb each)

HDD TUNE gives me 280mb/sec..

Any tips on whats going on with this RAID?

BTW, i didnt use any driver for the raid. I just created the vector, and when i installed windows 7 it recognized the 4tb disk..

Thanks!


You cannot get higher than 5.9 on the HDD test with a 7200RPM drive, possibly higher with a Raptor 10K RPM drive (not sure).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbao26975*


If I have just one mechanical hard drive, should I connect it to the intel ports or the marvell?


Most definitely the Intel ones. Disable the Marvell from the BIOS. Even if you have a SATA III drive, there is no performance boost on the Marvell chip, in some tests it even performed slower. The ONLY reason to use the Marvell is if you have an SSD and even with that I would be careful.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy*


You cannot get higher than 5.9 on the HDD test with a 7200RPM drive, possibly higher with a Raptor 10K RPM drive (not sure)


I actually did get better score using 10k drives, but they were in RAID 0


----------



## Intel4Life

Just bought the p67 sabertooth from newegg, I will post pictures when it gets here.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Can I join this club?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker;13546613*
> Can I join this club?


Also come over to the GTX 500 Series Owners Club threads. Post a validation, or pic of your rig with your OCN name in the snap shot.

Great bunch of people and like this thread club very helpful. We also love to read about any input or things you'd like to talk about.









Nice Sabertooth P67 mobo and clean wiring set up in your case.


----------



## black06g85

Well picked mine up friday, got it up and running saturday, started oc'ing sunday lol.
so far so good.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820985


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Hi ppl can i join. here are my pictures of the sabertooth X58.
It's not built yet, im still waiting for same staff










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sbao26975

So my sabertooth was running fine and then i decided to flash to the latest bios using the ez utility. Now when I turn it on the CPU led is on and there is no display. Is the board dead?


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbao26975;13557346*
> So my sabertooth was running fine and then i decided to flash to the latest bios using the ez utility. Now when I turn it on the CPU led is on and there is no display. Is the board dead?


Unplug it from the wall and remove the battery for about 30 seconds then put it back in and try again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13550172*
> Hi ppl can i join. here are my pictures of the sabertooth X58.
> It's not built yet, im still waiting for same staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Welcome to the club! Make sure you remove the thin plastic cover on the south bridge heatsink. A lot of people miss it.


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy;13557446*
> Unplug it from the wall and remove the battery for about 30 seconds then put it back in and try again.
> 
> Welcome to the club! Make sure you remove the thin plastic cover on the south bridge heatsink. A lot of people miss it.


Took the battery out for a couple of minutes...still the red CPU light...ugh.

For ASUS RMAs I realize that the Sabertooths qualify for cross shipping. Does ASUS pay the cost to mail the defective board to them?


----------



## nicolasl46

Did you try clearing the CMOS? Cross shipping, you will need a cc to cover the cost of the new board, but you still have to pay shipping. Their RMA service is very quick, received mine last week, actual turn around time was 5 days, from the time they received it untill i received it


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Welcome to the club! Make sure you remove the thin plastic cover on the south bridge heatsink. A lot of people miss it.


I will certainty do so, i don want the plastic to melt on the board


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Only the case is stopping me from building the rig, 2 to 3 weeks more and it will be mine too.
than i will post some pics of my build


----------



## Butter on Toast

Hey Sabertooth club
Can people post their motherboard temps and experinces to convince me to get a Tooth? Thanks


----------



## spacegoast

Im loading at 67-71C at 4.7ghz (47x100) and this is with 1.32v. To even hit 4ghz with my old P55 I would need at least 1.39v. These new chips are ridiculous and overclock like a dream.


----------



## LeahHPC

Hi all I just wanted to chime in here that I just got my Sabertooth X58 this weekend. I have to say the build feel of this board is wonderful, plus the 5yr warranty is way cool. This is a replacement for a now dead P4 3.6 [email protected], The ole DFI lanParty toasted the cpu VRM. But it served for a good long time. SO it has become time once more to build. sadly the FSBless system is going to be a new learning curve to me and I am on a bit of a budget. I opted out of going to Sandybridge as I am old school in the fact I like to see a chipset and CPU mature a while, an idea of old school would be a 386 I had at 50 Mhz
So for now I have this hopefully sweet Sabertooth with a i7 950 using a CoolerMaster Hyper212 Plus with push pull For vid I got a HIS 5770 Power is my PC Power&Cooling 510 Watt supply. ATM I don't plan to wild OC but would like to see say 3.6Ghz. If this ASUS is as nice as I hope I likely will bump to a hexa core, 1.2KW supply again from PC&Power, and a Xfire setup.
When all is up I will shoot in benchmarking numbers, of course after a prime95 torture...
Great to be here


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter on Toast;13583856*
> Hey Sabertooth club
> Can people post their motherboard temps and experinces to convince me to get a Tooth? Thanks


I love my sabertooth x58. These are temps from the system in my signature..... idol to heavy load then back to idol. Hope this helps.







Fan speeds are a bit screwy, as it measures two fans from the corsair or the pump... not sure... but the temps are all accurate.

I love this mobo! Been running it for about 6 months.. no problems at all! Click on the system details to see benchmarks and other details..


----------



## Butter on Toast

Wow, I like








I remember my old AM2 with my 9800GT at 80+ and the CPU at 76Âº + mobo at 45Âºc....
holy crap that was a nightmare!!!
Is the board living up to the hype? Perfroms well?
Thanks, these posts help me a lot


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Butter on Toast*


Hey Sabertooth club
Can people post their motherboard temps and experinces to convince me to get a Tooth? Thanks










Here's mine at 4500MHz:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Butter on Toast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Here's mine at 4500MHz:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Wau


----------



## mothow

Im having a problem with mine.Sometimes it will boot sometimes it wont.I think it has something to do with my PSU.I switch the psu off and on a few times and then it boots fine.Anybody else have this problem.My Asus P6t Deluxe that this psu came from didnt have this problem


----------



## VaporXtreme

Hey im wondering whats a good set of ram by g.skill i am looking for 4 sticks 8 gb or ram for p67 sabertooth. Looking for a set that will not need tweeking..

Sorry about grammer i had a long day working from 9am till 4 am today


----------



## Butter on Toast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothow*


Im having a problem with mine.Sometimes it will boot sometimes it wont.I think it has something to do with my PSU.I switch it off and on a few times and then it boots fine.Anybody else have this problem.My Asus P6t Deluxe that this psu came from didnt have this problem


PSU most likely. If not faulty board.


----------



## Nexus12

Hi, I bought a computer with the Asus Sabertooth 55i motherboard about 8 months ago. When I got my computer they hadn't sent me the manuals or CD/DVD(they had sent me manuals etc for another motherboard). I gave up on the company sending me them to me a couple a months ago.
I've downloaded drivers from the ASUS website. But I would love to have a copy of the CD/DVD because I think there might be the odd thing that I need that I can't download. Also the (downloaded)manual isn't very clear about the installation order etc.. of the drivers.
So I am asking if any one could send me a torrent of the disk that came with the motherboard. I would really appreciate if you do.
A million thanks.
Richard.
Just PM me and will give you my email cheers
I will keep seeding if anyone else needs it


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Sabertooth motherboards will also be available for AMD. Do you guys plan on making this a general motherboard club?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well it's a sabertooth club not an intel or amd club. I should think any sabertooth mobo would be welcome


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13595028*
> Here's mine at 4500MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I noticed the first core is 8-10C cooler thn the rest of the cores. I have the same thing with my 2500k. Im getting practically the same temps too for 4.6ghz.

Anyone noticing the first core is 10C cooler than the other cores? WHat could be a possible cause of this? I haven't reseated yet so that may be a contributing factor...


----------



## Nocturnal_

Hello guys. I guess I'm part of the Sabertooth Club now. I could've went with the Asus P67, but I'm sticking with the X58. I'm new to overclocking, but in less than 24 hours I have OC'd my i7-960 3.20Ghz to 4.00Ghz [3.97Ghz \\ 3.98Ghz whatever]. It's finally stable.

I tested it with: 
Intel Extreme Tuning Utility
Prime95
Intel Burn Test 2.4

So far the total hours for the tests exceed 6+ hours error free. Hell I'm calling that stable since I want to actually USE my new PC I built.

My temps are 30C-33C idle and 60C-67C at 100% CPU load. My Vcore is 1.31v. I could probably get the Vcore lower, but I'd rather just leave it alone since it's finally stable. I'm hoping to reach 4.5Ghz someday, but I"m only on air cooling. My MB is usually at 33C and my NB is at 41C [using Asus thermal utilities]

Here the CPU OC'd specs










I'm hoping to overclock more.


----------



## Rystofer

Congrats Nocturnal!









I know what its like and I wanted to share a little template I just made up to start tracking all of my settings. And wouldn't you freeking know it I been bouncing all over the place and I decided to just get over 4 gigs stable and I'd be happy for a while cuz I just bought a Diamond Ati 9670 and would love to play some Crysis jacked all the way up and it crashed 2 times when I thought I was stable. Then I decided to read some more and if there is one thing I learned from some of the forums is that *ALL* settings will be different on all ram and processors. This has been quite a refresher for me. I started overclocking ten years ago and drifted away from it.

I landed on OCCT and Core Temp from all my reading to monitor my starting benchmarks and I had never got past 10 minutes with OCCT without getting quacked at. A cute feature of the developer telling you your not quite there yet. Well wouldn't you know it, I make a "Bios Template" and a spreadsheet to start my quest for stable and my first numbers I load go stable for an hour pounding from OCCT. Yeeeeee haw. So I figures that I would share this because I couldn't find it in a search of this tread or any other so I made it.

Hope this might be helpful for a noob or otherwise.









AI Tweaker

Ai Overclock Tuner........... = [Manual]
OC From CPU Level Up......=[Auto]
CPU Ratio Setting............ = [21]
Intel Â® SpeedStep â„¢ Tech= [Disabled]
BCLK Frequency............... = [193]
PCIE Frequency............... = [100]
DRAM Frequency............... = [Auto]
UCLK Frequency............... = [Auto]
QPI Link Data Rate........... = [Auto]
Asus/3rd Party UI Priority. = [Asus Utility]

CPU Voltage Control.......... = [Manual]
CPU Voltage.................. = [1.30]
CPU PLL Voltage.............. = [Auto]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage........ = [ 1.3]
IOH Voltage.................. = [Auto]
IOH PCIE Voltage............. = [Auto]
ICH Voltage.................. = [Auto]
ICH PCIE Voltage............. = [Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage............. = [1.66]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA. = [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA. = [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB. = [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB. = [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC. = [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC. = [Auto]

Load-Line Calibration........ = [Auto]
CPU Differential Amplitude... = [Auto]
CPU Clock Skew............... = [Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum.......... = [Auto]
IOH Clock Skew............... = [Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum......... = [Disabled]

C1E Support.................. = [Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher.......... = [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch. = [Enabled]
MPS and ACPI MADT..............=[Modern Ordering]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech. = [Disabled]
CPU TM (Thermal Monitoring)Function = [Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit.......... = [Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology....... = [Enabled]
Active Processor Cores....... = [All]
A20M......................... = [Disabled]
Intel Â® PPM Configuration

Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech.. = [Disabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech........ = [Disabled]

DRAM Timing Control

1st Information:*
DRAM CAS# Latency............ = [ 9]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay...... = [ 9]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time........... = [ 9 ]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time........... = [ 24]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay...... = [AUTO]
DRAM REF Cycle Time.......... = [AUTO]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time..... = [AUTO]
DRAM READ to PRE Time........ = [AUTO]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time....... = [AUTO or 31 and higher]
DRAM Back-To-Back CAS# Delay. = [Auto]

2nd Information:*
Timing Mode.............â€¦.................= [AUTO]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHA = [AUTO]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHB = [AUTO]
DRAM Round Trip Latency on CHC = [AUTO]

3rd Information:*
WRITE To READ Delay (DD).......... = [AUTO]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (DR) = [AUTO]
DRAM WRITE To READ Delay (SR) = [AUTO]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DD) = [AUTO]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (DR) = [AUTO]
DRAM READ To WRITE Delay (SR) = [AUTO]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DD) = [AUTO]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (DR) = [AUTO]
DRAM READ To READ Delay (SR) = [AUTO]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DD)= [AUTO]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (DR)= [AUTO]
DRAM WRITE to WRITE Delay (SR)= [AUTO]

I'll post the CPU-Z Cool Temp and 3dMarks and Stuff to follow!

So cut and paste this into a word or open office doc and happy heating!


----------



## Rystofer




----------



## Depravitus

Ive got one of these bad boys coming to me this week.

How is thr stock mosfet cooling... should i consider replacing with some good TIM?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spacegoast*


I noticed the first core is 8-10C cooler thn the rest of the cores. I have the same thing with my 2500k. Im getting practically the same temps too for 4.6ghz.

Anyone noticing the first core is 10C cooler than the other cores? WHat could be a possible cause of this? I haven't reseated yet so that may be a contributing factor...


AFAIK a core variation of 8-10C is completely normal. Interestingly, at idle core #0 is the hottest...


----------



## Techprimus

Hello all, new to the club. Just built a gaming rig around a Sabertooth/i7-950 about two months ago. Requested pic:


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techprimus;13606153*
> Hello all, new to the club. Just built a gaming rig around a Sabertooth/i7-950 about two months ago. Requested pic:


Personally, I love that combo of mobo/cpu!!.. I feel you will be quite pleased...







Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## mothow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothow*


Im having a problem with mine.Sometimes it will boot sometimes it wont.I think it has something to do with my PSU.I switch the psu off and on a few times and then it boots fine.Anybody else have this problem.My Asus P6t Deluxe that this psu came from didnt have this problem


 I put an extender on the 8 plug power plug at the top of the mobo.I guess there was to much of a bend on the wire and it cause the leads to pull out of the connector or something like that


----------



## nicolasl46

Guys. I'm planning in buying a OCZ Vertex 3 SSD http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0363666 How do you guys think the Marvell controller will handle this? Any recommendations on setup?


----------



## Nocturnal_

@ Rystofer

Looks like you have it stable. I'm going try to overclock my CPU to 4.50Ghz tonight. I don't know how long it will take, but thanks for posting your BIOS. It should help me out a litle bit I suppose.

Also my CPU is running cool....28C - 33C. Usually stay around 28C-30C


----------



## VaporXtreme

Hey, I am looking for good ram like the Vengance that i wont have to change anything like timing just set it to auto and go.. That is no more then 100 bucks or a nice set of ram for P67 sabertooth. Black would be nice since any other color looks ugly

want it about 1.5volts


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm very please with my Vengeance RAM and my Sabertooth automatically set it to its correct 8-8-8-24 timing and 1600MHz....


----------



## VaporXtreme

Do you have the Model #


----------



## Nocturnal_

I kinda wish I would've went with the P67 >_>.....The X58 should last me for a pretty long time.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nothing wrong with X58. Still a smokin fast setup.....


----------



## Brutos

X58 users running SLI or Xfire.......whats are your temps like with the cards as i know the second PCI x16 is very close...

am planning on getting a second 5870 but i just need some advise first regarding temps


----------



## 1spike

my cards are running 10c different at times


----------



## Depravitus

Woo!

My sabertooth p67 just got here. Cant fiddle with it yet, but at a glance it is as solid and purrty as I had hoped. No physical deformities.

Ill join this club once ive got time and post pics of open air testing.


----------



## eternal7trance

Anyone have pictures of 2x570s or 2x580s in SLI on a Sabertooth x58? Trying to see how they would stuff in there.


----------



## Brutos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance;13646335*
> Anyone have pictures of 2x570s or 2x580s in SLI on a Sabertooth x58? Trying to see how they would stuff in there.


good question am trying to work out the same thing with my 5870 how they would fit


----------



## Brutos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1spike;13644816*
> my cards are running 10c different at times


thats not bad really whats the highest temps you get when fully loaded on your cards?


----------



## morphus1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutos*


good question am trying to work out the same thing with my 5870 how they would fit


Editted because mines a p67


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutos*


X58 users running SLI or Xfire.......whats are your temps like with the cards as i know the second PCI x16 is very close...

am planning on getting a second 5870 but i just need some advise first regarding temps


I also notice anywhere from 5C to 15C difference on my GPUs.. The top one being the hotter one obviously. Nothing some good Afterburner fan profiles and some noise canceling headphones can't fix =)

With fans ~45% I never see temps above 80C under gaming load. Idle temps between the two GPUs yield ~10-15C difference, but they close to 5C-10C difference when under load. I had to actually add a 120mm fan in my case pointing right at them for extra air flow... as seen below (the white block. I took that pic before adding the fan.)


















I can't quite fit the card on the bottom 8x slot... so both 16x slots is the only thing you can work with on this mobo. I still love the mobo, regardless!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Anybody here running a Corsair A70 on the P67 Sabertooth with Vengeance memory? Just wondering if the fan will clear the 2nd DIMM slot?


----------



## Brutos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat;13662686*
> I also notice anywhere from 5C to 15C difference on my GPUs.. The top one being the hotter one obviously. Nothing some good Afterburner fan profiles and some noise canceling headphones can't fix =)
> 
> With fans ~45% I never see temps above 80C under gaming load. Idle temps between the two GPUs yield ~10-15C difference, but they close to 5C-10C difference when under load. I had to actually add a 120mm fan in my case pointing right at them for extra air flow... as seen below (the white block. I took that pic before adding the fan.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't quite fit the card on the bottom 8x slot... so both 16x slots is the only thing you can work with on this mobo. I still love the mobo, regardless!


OK i see will i will have to think about getting a fan blowing towards them i do have a 200m side fan on my NZXT case which is quite good.....but you have the 6870 which from what i read runs cooler than the 5870's

the one i have is also none reference design fom xfx...but i will make some alterations to my case so i can point a 120m fan on them for added air flow


----------



## Nocturnal_

@ nerdybeat

nice setup. Looks neat. I've recently "cleaned" the inside of my PC the best way I can clean it. Here's a pic of my current set up

[Inside without side panel+fans/leds]









or looks here:
http://oi51.tinypic.com/vhgjva.jpg

[With Side panels]
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/sidej.jpg/

[And here is the old JUNKY looking inside with wires everywhere]
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/sdc14142n.jpg/

Also is that a Antec KUHLER H2O 620 CPU Cooler in your PC? If so how good is that cooler? I've read that it doesn't need maintenance and that it's pretty good at keeping the CPU cool. Right now I'm running my i7-960 OC'd at 4.00Ghz. My temps are fairly good. I'm using the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus+ with 2 180mm fans as you can see in the picture above. I was wondering if the antec KULER H20 620 would be better.

Idle temps range = 28C-34C
100% CPU Load = 49C-51C
100% CPU Load + A LOT OF Memory tests [burn in etc]= 65C-73C

When I play titles like BF:BC2 maxed out my CPU is only at about 45C-55C depending on whats happening within the game.

I like that cooler because it makes the inside looks a lot better and it's water cooler with no maintenance. So does anyone think I should get the Antec KUHLER? Does it really cool better and is it worth it?

Edit:
I see the word corsair on your CPU cooler. Well anyways I just want to know if it's worth getting or should I just stick with my current set-up for cooling. My computer has 10 fans inside and I can control all of them, but 2.


----------



## nerdybeat

@Nocturnal:

I use the Corsair H70 (as shown in my sig) with a couple of GT AP-15 fans. I really like the results. It is a closed water loop, and requires no maintenance.

Your 212+ is a great air cooler. I can't exactly see all of the fans you said you have (10?). But if that is the case, I would stick with that CPU cooler - your temps seem totally fine. Maybe consider a closed loop CPU cooler in the future, there are new Corsair models coming out soon from what I have been reading. As for now, I would say stick with what you have.


----------



## Nocturnal_

Stupid me.... I'm doing so many things at once I didn't think to look at your sig lol [plus I'm new here]

Well I guess I'll wait for the new models to release and see what they are about.

Yes I have 10 fans total in my case to keep the temps very low [usually around 28C-30C]. 10 total. but I counted the huge dan o nthe PSU and the Graphics card fan. So other than those 2 I have a total of 8....altogether 10.


----------



## nerdybeat

No problems! Welcome to OCN! Yea, take a look at the new models. To be honest, your temps are totally fine, and that's a wonderful air cooler for the price...

However.. you are on OCN.. and the upgrade itch will always be there









Good luck!!!!!


----------



## ASO7

*Worklog*
http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin...d.php?t=338654


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7;13681323*
> *Worklog*
> http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=338654


Damn nice photos as well as a system.. Well done!!!


----------



## morphus1

Hey guys got mine







One question How can i get the fricken thing to boot without a fan plugged into the cpu fan pin?? I tried everything...... i think?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1*
> Hey guys got mine One question How can i get the fricken thing to boot without a fan plugged into the cpu fan pin?? I tried everything...... i think?


Choose "ignore" option (monitor tab @ bios)


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7;13686349*
> Choose "ignore" option (monitor tab @ bios)


wicked thanks

EDIT: Since the new build it feels like my 100/100mb conncetion is acting like a 5/2mb connection anyone else notice anything like this with thier TUF?


----------



## Arizonian

Anyone with two 580's SLI in a X58 board, sandwiched cards give some temps. Idle and full throttle?

I have a moderate OC of 13% across the board from vanilla specs. 875 Core/1111 Memory/ 1750 Shader 1.075v. I idle at 41C and gaming I reach 82C at that OC and voltage.

Curious what would happen if I added a second GTX 580 sandwiched close together?

I'm thinking of pulling the SLI trigger and curious on what kind of temps and if it would be insanely high difference between top and bottom card. 10C difference would mean that the top card would idle 51C and full throttle after some heavy gaming like Crysis would end up 92C.

I'd be ok for full throttle when gaming since it would only be there for a few hours at a time but the idle temp 50C 24/7 I'd imagine might shorten my GPU's lifespan.

The Sabertooth X58 is a great mobo but the PCIe slots close together forcing the sandwich of my GPU's gives me some pause from SLI. Anyone with them please respond would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ShamisOMally

P67 Sabertooth owner here

Installed the newest Bios today SABERTOOTH-P67-ASUS-1606

Idle load temps have gone up by 4-5C, and my Wattage meter on the wall is reporting average wattage has gone up from 180 watts idle to 210watts idle

Using all the same overclock settings as before

You think they snuck something in for the Wattage limit based on overclocks to help with stability?


----------



## Nocturnal_

^ Yeah that does sound weird. You never know. Just keep monitoring the temp + voltage I guess. I don't know why they would mess with that stuff though.


----------



## ShamisOMally

I've attributed the heat increases to just temperature increases in my room a raise of 2c resulting in 3-5C increase in CPU temps

If I lower room temp the idle temps are the same as they were before

BUT I still can't understand where the extra 30+ watts are being used, I've been monitoring CPU voltage and I've noticed that its gone up -A LITTLE- since the previous 1502 bios

Before with LLC on Ultra high and set to 1.2500 volts I would have the voltage at most of the time sitting at 1.2560 volts idle, constantly dipping down to 1.248 volts randomly

Now it sits most of its time at 1.2560 volts, RARELY dipping down to 1.248 volts and instead is spending 40% of the time at 1.264 volts, a good 55% of that time at 1.2560 volts and rest 1.248 volts

All other voltages are normal, to be honest my VCCIO temp has gone up 2C, but my two phase bank temperatures for thermal shield monitor report them at 30C, 2C cooler then before, but VCCIO voltage etc is still the same

These are using all the same mobo settings and configuration as before


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;13690619*
> Anyone with two 580's SLI in a X58 board, sandwiched cards give some temps. Idle and full throttle?
> 
> I have a moderate OC of 13% across the board from vanilla specs. 875 Core/1111 Memory/ 1750 Shader 1.075v. I idle at 41C and gaming I reach 82C at that OC and voltage.
> 
> Curious what would happen if I added a second GTX 580 sandwiched close together?
> 
> I'm thinking of pulling the SLI trigger and curious on what kind of temps and if it would be insanely high difference between top and bottom card. 10C difference would mean that the top card would idle 51C and full throttle after some heavy gaming like Crysis would end up 92C.
> 
> I'd be ok for full throttle when gaming since it would only be there for a few hours at a time but the idle temp 50C 24/7 I'd imagine might shorten my GPU's lifespan.
> 
> The Sabertooth X58 is a great mobo but the PCIe slots close together forcing the sandwich of my GPU's gives me some pause from SLI. Anyone with them please respond would be greatly appreciated.


You will absolutely see temp increases, up to 5-15C on idle or load. Go back one page to see me setup, and writeup on my GPUs. I don't have much experience with 580s, however the PCIe ports being that close will cause noticeable temp differences.

ON A SECOND NOTE:

I have been considering a p67 board as I recently snagged a 2600K for dirt cheap... Is anyone having issues with sleep/wake with the Sabertooth p67? or is that a chipset issue with the i5/i7? Lots of reviews online point toward the mobo giving sleep/wake issues.


----------



## ShamisOMally

I just rebooted to check all settings again in my bios

Everything is as I had it before, but like I said power use is up 30 watts which is unexplainable

Other then VCCIO reporting 1-2C increase in temps, all voltages etc are pretty much exactly as they were before

Hell its only when I get into windows I see the increased power use, booting up into the system watts is only around 140-160 like normal, it gets into windows and its 180-190, then bam, after everything is done loading jumps up to 202-210 watts

EDIT: I can only attribute the power jump to Windows, but I can't pinpoint what happened between bios flashes. CPU voltages though DO remain slightly higher even in BIOS with the same settings as before

EDIT2: I don't use sleep/wake nerdybeat, for longest life of a computer its best to just leave everything on at all times, including HD's and monitors, reduces the stress on components

You pay for more electricity yes, but parts will fail less often.

You'll drastically reduce the failure rate of hard drives, fans and monitors, in that order


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat;13695231*
> You will absolutely see temp increases, up to 5-15C on idle or load. Go back one page to see me setup, and writeup on my GPUs. I don't have much experience with 580s, however the PCIe ports being that close will cause noticeable temp differences.
> 
> ON A SECOND NOTE:
> 
> I have been considering a p67 board as I recently snagged a 2600K for dirt cheap... Is anyone having issues with sleep/wake with the Sabertooth p67? or is that a chipset issue with the i5/i7? Lots of reviews online point toward the mobo giving sleep/wake issues.


That post was on two AMD 6870's which dissipates heat differently, I was seeking some specifics on the GTX 580 sandwiched. I'll assume it would be worse for the 580 over 6870's. Anyone with actual temps would be greatly appreciated.

ON THE SECOND NOTE:

I had similar issues that I posted and found fix with my i7 950 CPU w/X58 mobo here. Not sure if it's your same problem.

The thread - Windows 7 SP1 - BSOD "Internal_Power_Error" into 'Sleep' mode - HOT FIX FOUND!

Hotfix found here.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


That post was on two AMD 6870's which dissipates heat differently, I was seeking some specifics on the GTX 580 sandwiched. I'll assume it would be worse for the 580 over 6870's. Anyone with actual temps would be greatly appreciated.

ON THE SECOND NOTE:

I had similar issues that I posted and found fix with my i7 950 CPU w/X58 mobo here. Not sure if it's your same problem.

The thread - Windows 7 SP1 - BSOD "Internal_Power_Error" into 'Sleep' mode - HOT FIX FOUND! 

Hotfix found here.



i can tell you from experience with my 580's and the temps top card in my case is hotter by 10c idles at 55c full load at 92c bottom card idles at 45c and full load at 82 but does have 2x case fans which are mounted on the floor of my case blowing strait onto it...


----------



## silis

People who want to sleep/hibernate to work, disable c3,c6 in bios.


----------



## nicolasl46

Guys, anybody running a SATA III SSD on a X58 MoBo? Have you guys been able to get around the Marvell controller limitations?


----------



## mothow

Im having some serious problems with my board.It crashes some times and if i shut down and wait a while i have to turn the psu on and off a couple of times by the on off switch on the powersupply then usally it will start.Its driving me crazy.Also it wont hold any OC settings at all

Anybody else having similar problems ?


----------



## The_Parrot

well guys looks like im the latest memeber just received it in the post with my 2600k. well looking forward to getting this baby set up.


----------



## xmodifier

http://promos.asus.com/US/Sabertooth_990FX/LP/index.htm

they should have included thermal radar on the x58 -.-


----------



## xmodifier

anybody knows how i can disable the memok? i used the switch before but i replaced it with a newer memory


----------



## The_Parrot

i think you just need to clear the cmos.

on my own note. im habing some weird problems with this board. cant run dual channel ram. and wont boot of the dimm b. its really weird cant figure out if its dodgy ram or i have a dodgy board dont have any spare ram to play about. grrrr.. lol
any ideas guys done the norm. memok didnt work latest bios didnt work.
setting memory manuel didnt work. xmp profile didnt work grrr.

anyone else had issues with g skills ripjaws.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Parrot*


i think you just need to clear the cmos.

on my own note. im habing some weird problems with this board. cant run dual channel ram. and wont boot of the dimm b. its really weird cant figure out if its dodgy ram or i have a dodgy board dont have any spare ram to play about. grrrr.. lol
any ideas guys done the norm. memok didnt work latest bios didnt work.
setting memory manuel didnt work. xmp profile didnt work grrr.

anyone else had issues with g skills ripjaws.


I heard rumors about Ripjaws having problems, but then I read about people with ripjaws doing fine with P67 Sabertooths

As it is, try these steps

1. Kill the power switch, unplug the power
2. clear the CMOS
3. make sure the jumper is back in the right place, if you leave it in clear CMOS position you could kill the board
4. Plug back in the power, turn on the power switch
5. boot up the computer, do -NOT- use XMP profiles, set up the ram manually

See if that works, but from what I can tell you XMP profiles is made for x58 boards, not P67's

But yeah, all the rumors about Ripjaws and P67 Sabertooths is why I went with Corsair Vengeance

Also according to the rumors I read, people got their ripjaws to work by bumping DDR3 voltage up to 1.55 or 1.60 volts


----------



## mynameisryan503

Happy to be a part of the club. here is a photo of my setup.


----------



## nicolasl46

Guys, please I'm going crazy with this vertex 3 SSD, $300+ on this drive and it performs like ****. I don't want to change to a sandy bridge just to get native support for SATA 3. There has to be a SATA controller that I can connect to a PCIe port. Please guys, any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Or should I just exchange this vertex 3 120GB for 2 vertex 2 and put them on RAID?


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13736875*
> Guys, please I'm going crazy with this vertex 3 SSD, $300+ on this drive and it performs like ****. I don't want to change to a sandy bridge just to get native support for SATA 3. There has to be a SATA controller that I can connect to a PCIe port. Please guys, any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Or should I just exchange this vertex 3 120GB for 2 vertex 2 and put them on RAID?


1. Is sata ahci on?
2. Which data controller is it plugged into? Try the other one....

I have the 240 gig version of the vertez 3 and it screams. The marvel controller on my p67 ran it like crap so I plugged it into the intel controller and all is well.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolasl46

SATA AHCI is enabled on the bios, and intel RST drivers are also installed. The marvell controller was crap, I was getting almost the same speed on the SATA 3 as in the SATA 2. Right now I'm using the intel SATA 2 port, and here is a pic of AS SSD: First picture is with the marvell controller (SATA 3), and second is with the intel (SATA 2).

edit: But P67 boards have intel SATA 3 controllers, X58 boards only have Marvell controllers for SATA 3


----------



## spacegoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Parrot;13729053*
> i think you just need to clear the cmos.
> 
> on my own note. im habing some weird problems with this board. cant run dual channel ram. and wont boot of the dimm b. its really weird cant figure out if its dodgy ram or i have a dodgy board dont have any spare ram to play about. grrrr.. lol
> any ideas guys done the norm. memok didnt work latest bios didnt work.
> setting memory manuel didnt work. xmp profile didnt work grrr.
> 
> anyone else had issues with g skills ripjaws.


I have the red set of DDR3 1600 Ripjaws, 2x2GB. They ran just fine. Now running some Snipers though. But I didnt have any issues whatsoever when I ran them.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


SATA AHCI is enabled on the bios, and intel RST drivers are also installed. The marvell controller was crap, I was getting almost the same speed on the SATA 3 as in the SATA 2. Right now I'm using the intel SATA 2 port, and here is a pic of AS SSD: First picture is with the marvell controller (SATA 3), and second is with the intel (SATA 2).

edit: But P67 boards have intel SATA 3 controllers, X58 boards only have Marvell controllers for SATA 3










The marvel controllers are not that good normally

Like on the P67 sabertooth, the Intel SATA 6G SATA 3 port is FAR faster then the Marvel SATA 6G SATA 3 port


----------



## mothow

Well I cant figure this system out.I have tried every possible fixed(been doing this long enough that i have quite a few tricks) but this system has me stumped..lol I want my P6T Deluxe with an i7 970 and 12 gigs of ram which is what my orignal plans were but i let myself get talked into P67.Im happy for you guys that are having good luck with your systems but i have to say i really picked a bad combo this time.I will say its fast as hell when its working but i cant hold settings and it wont restart without fiddling with the psu if i let it sit off for more than 5 minutes


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothow*


Well I cant figure this system out.I have tried every possible fixed(been doing this long enough that i have quite a few tricks) but this system has me stumped..lol I want my P6T Deluxe with an i7 970 and 12 gigs of ram which is what my orignal plans were but i let myself get talked into P67.Im happy for you guys that are having good luck with your systems but i have to say i really picked a bad combo this time.I will say its fast as hell when its working but i cant hold settings and it wont restart without fiddling with the psu if i let it sit off for more than 5 minutes


Ever figure you got a bad board or CPU?


----------



## mothow

Im leaning towards the board.


----------



## mothow

i think i found the problem. when i unistalled the this driver everything works as it should.So what is it and do i need it and why is it causing me so many problems? I want installed and to work if its meant to be there

Edit: I reinstalled the driver.It must of been screwed up but after reinstalling it everthing seems fine now.I hope it is because its running so good no crashes or lockups in an hour


----------



## Arizonian

Is there much difference in performance in gaming from X58 i7 950 3.06Ghz [3.8Ghz OC] to P67 i7 2600k mobo?

Also, am I correct that the RAM goes from Tripple Channel to Dual Channel RAM?


----------



## mothow

I havent noticed any differnce when i was able to game.(was having some trouble with my setup). And yes you go from triple to dual channel but AID64 shows the dual channel killing the triple channels in its benchmarks


----------



## nicolasl46

X58 run triple channel DDR3, and P67 runs dual channel DDR3. About performance I really don't know. My brother bought yesterday a 2500k and a Asus P8P67 Pro MoBo to replace the same setup I have. We will put it together this afternoon and see how it performs compared to what he had.


----------



## mothow

Here is my read score

My i7 920 at 4.2ghz with ram running DDR3 1600 with 7-7-7-21 was only like 17000.I wish i had saved some screen shots now


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13749623*
> X58 run triple channel DDR3, and P67 runs dual channel DDR3. About performance I really don't know. My brother bought yesterday a 2500k and a Asus P8P67 Pro MoBo to replace the same setup I have. We will put it together this afternoon and see how it performs compared to what he had.


First congrats to your brother on his new set up.









Secondly, I would love to know if you notice any kind of difference in gaming.

If you had taken any benchmarks and if your using the same video card, would love to see any performance difference if possible. I'm sure there would be a lot of other members interested in it as well.

Either way please let us know.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow;13749666*
> Here is my read score
> 
> My i7 920 at 4.2ghz with ram running DDR3 1600 with 7-7-7-21 was only like 17000.I wish i had saved some screen shots now


17000 seems very slow, I get this with exactly same settings, 4.2 GHz and memory running at 1600 MHz with 7-7-7-21 settings.


----------



## mothow

Weird my i7 920 couldnt touch that


----------



## UkGouki

on topic any one got any pics or more info on the 990fx sabertooth im trying to get one in the uk and have 1 preordered but stock is very very limited at my supplier i was kinda late....


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;13749680*
> First congrats to your brother on his new set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, I would love to know if you notice any kind of difference in gaming.
> 
> If you had taken any benchmarks and if your using the same video card, would love to see any performance difference if possible. I'm sure there would be a lot of other members interested in it as well.
> 
> Either way please let us know.


Well we just finished putting everything together, but my wife wasnt feeling good (pregnancy nausea) so we had to leave. His set up is: 2500k, asus p8p67 b3, he is running a patriot triple channel ddr3, but only using 2 4gb sticks (from the old set up), evga gtx570hd. So tomorrow he should be finished with windows and drivers/updates, we will run some benchmarks, and do some gaming and compare

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## SaintC

Anyone pair up the sabertooth x58 with a Logitech G510...?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13754870*
> Well we just finished putting everything together, but my wife wasnt feeling good (pregnancy nausea) so we had to leave. His set up is: 2500k, asus p8p67 b3, he is running a patriot triple channel ddr3, but only using 2 4gb sticks (from the old set up), evga gtx570hd. So tomorrow he should be finished with windows and drivers/updates, we will run some benchmarks, and do some gaming and compare
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


My brother got P5599 points on 3dmark 11, which is just about 50 points more than my setup. Now keep in mind that my gpu is the SC edition, im running 12gb of ddr3 at 1600mhz (triple channel), and he is only running 8gb ddr3 at 1333mhz (dual channel). He is going to try some gaming to see if we notice any improvements.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


My brother got P5599 points on 3dmark 11, which is just about 50 points more than my setup. Now keep in mind that my gpu is the SC edition, im running 12gb of ddr3 at 1600mhz (triple channel), and he is only running 8gb ddr3 at 1333mhz (dual channel). He is going to try some gaming to see if we notice any improvements.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


Thanks for that update. It give a comparison. I was surprised not to see more people resond on graphic performance between both boards however since we did have quite a few people who upgraded from X58 to P67. Please let us know how the benchmarking went on some games as well. So far dosen't seem to be much of a difference. +1 rep for your efforts.

Ram won't improve graphics unless your doing heavy video editing really. CPU however does play a part in it.


----------



## The_Parrot

well my problem has turned out to be a dodgy m/b 1 single pin has some how bent in a line of as many as you can count. so only thing i can think is it was sent to me like it or manufacturing fault and it was out of tolarance. my strongets argument is that the box was open and missing one of the manuels which i told them about before i even tried firing the board up. so ill be having fun getting them to rma the board tommorow.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


Thanks for that update. It give a comparison. I was surprised not to see more people resond on graphic performance between both boards however since we did have quite a few people who upgraded from X58 to P67. Please let us know how the benchmarking went on some games as well. So far dosen't seem to be much of a difference. +1 rep for your efforts.

Ram won't improve graphics unless your doing heavy video editing really. CPU however does play a part in it.


I really dont know much about benchmarking, so if you can suggest anything that i can do to show the difference? Im really interested about the p67 platform because of the native support for SATA 3, since i have a vertex 3 connected on the marvell controller of the x58.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## turrican9

Posted a link to this excellent Club in our...








*The Official ASUS 1155/ELITE Owners Club*


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;13760449*
> Thanks for that update. It give a comparison. I was surprised not to see more people resond on graphic performance between both boards however since we did have quite a few people who upgraded from X58 to P67. Please let us know how the benchmarking went on some games as well. So far dosen't seem to be much of a difference. +1 rep for your efforts.
> 
> Ram won't improve graphics unless your doing heavy video editing really. CPU however does play a part in it.


difference in gaming benchmarks from x58 to p67 is very negligable i seem to get a better p score on vantage than i did on my x58 system by a few points gaming benchmarks i did better on the x58 in 2 games but 4 games seem to run better on the p67 games tested>

dirt 3 better on x58 by 11fps

avp better on p67 by a whopping 4 fps dx11

metro 2033 better on p67 by 14fps

fallout new vegas better on x58 seems to like tripple channel ram this game as it eats it in resource monitor......

cod black ops way better on p67 extremely optimised over massive 30 fps..

crysis 2 and warhead seen very small gains between 1 and 2 fps..

sf4 identical fps on the benchmark

cpus tested are in my sig rigs.. the 2600k is at 4.2ghz same as my i7950 the 2600k rig uses faster ram 1600mhz x58 has 1333mhz ram..

when testing i used 1 identical gpu in each system tbh i can push the x58 system to completly dominate my p67 system in some apps but mainly the p67 just seems to be way more stable and a hell of lot easier to overclock and control..

i have got a hexcore 970 cpu for an x58 system but its not actually mine it belongs to my wife and she wont let me touch her pc to even overclock it..

she has it set at stock on everything and she likes the red team gpus which go in her Pink windowed white case... she checks her core count daily to make sure i havent swapped it out.

i will get my hands on it just means either some begging or manual labour work will need doing first and hope to god she dont read this forum haha


----------



## Nytehawk

Hey guys, I just broke down and switched from an MSI Platinum x58 to a sabertooth to get native SLI support.

Unfortunately, since installing it with the same setup in a new case, my internet has not worked despite various attempts, resets, driver updates, and a BIOS update.

Windows 7 says something to the effect of : "doesn't have a valid IP configuration."

this is frustrating. how do I know if the Network adapter is actually bad or not?

I'd hate to tear-down and return it, but I will if it can't be resolved. If I do, I might get a p6x58d-e, so keep me in the club and help me out!


----------



## Farih

Will an Asus Essence STX PCI-E fit in the top PCI-Ex1 slot of a P67 sabertooth board ?


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;13766517*
> Will an Asus Essence STX PCI-E fit in the top PCI-Ex1 slot of a P67 sabertooth board ?


Mine did. It's in my father's HTPC I built for him or I'd take pics for you. It isn't really longer than the DX that's in my system, I don't think.


----------



## Farih

alot of boards have heatsinks in the way on the top slot, the sabertooth seems completely flat there on the pictures and so i thought it would fit.

Still asking here though... better safe then sorry


----------



## chinaman25

I know this might sound like a ridiculous question but how do you update the BIOS?

I downloaded the ROM from Asus for the 1502 BIOS Update for P67


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinaman25;13767946*
> I know this might sound like a ridiculous question but how do you update the BIOS?
> 
> I downloaded the ROM from Asus for the 1502 BIOS Update for P67


Put it on a flash drive and insert it. restart and hit Alt+F2 at the POST screen quickly to get to the USB update utility. from there press tab to select the drive menu, navigate to the ROM. After selection it should take care of itself.

Be sure to revert to default settings upon reboot. You'll have to re-do your OC settings and boot settings after another restart.

This is how it works on my x58, they were released not too far apart, so I am guessing the procedure is the same or similar.


----------



## UkGouki

nytehawk whilst windows is on disconnect then reconnect your router go into network settings and double check that the eithernet is enabled if it is it should then auto config.

i hope you clean installed the os if you didnt it will be using the driver from the preivious install you will have to remove it and reinstall..


----------



## jona2125

Just got my P67 Sabertooth Friday and I love it so far. Waiting on a new fan controller to come in since the one I got is a fail. Only running one fan on the radiator right now. Temps are great still.


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


nytehawk whilst windows is on disconnect then reconnect your router go into network settings and double check that the eithernet is enabled if it is it should then auto config.

i hope you clean installed the os if you didnt it will be using the driver from the preivious install you will have to remove it and reinstall..


I always do a clean format & install. then install newest LAN drivers. reset the router several times. set the adapter to automatic.

I'm thinking about a return to newegg pretty soon. what are the chances my adapter is bad?


----------



## mothow

Dude i had that problem and then some with this board.It is very picky about drivers.I used the driver off the install CD and it worked fine after about the third try
.I was so ready to return this board now im glad i didnt.This board is like no other board ive every messed with but once you get it right it kicks ass imho


----------



## bmelf

Joining da club


----------



## 1spike

Need help to decide what ssd or ssds to run in my rig sata11 or sata111:headscrat any imput would be great, leaning to intel at the moment.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1spike;13800605*
> Need help to decide what ssd or ssds to run in my rig sata11 or sata111:headscrat any imput would be great, leaning to intel at the moment.


sata 2 would work great and fine on your system and sata 3 ssds are backwards compatble to sata 2 anyway depends how deep your pockets are i chose the corsair cause i got it in a bundle with my psu and case...


----------



## 1spike

just want best performance i can get , was reading that x58 boards do not perform well using ssd's is this true. I guess what my real concern is what ssd works best with the available sata controller of my motherboard from a performance aspect.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Sabertooth P67 here










_Sabertooth P67_

_Setup view_
I really like the Thermal Radar feature, helps a lot with the cooling fine tune.


----------



## MrBox

Corsair Obsidian 800D
Sabertooth X58
Intel Core i7 950 @ 4.2GHz + HT on
Corsair H70 Cooler - push-pull intake
Corsair Dominator 1600Mhz Triple Channel
G. Skill Turbulence II ram cooler - my dominator cooler was destroyed, by me.
Diamond HD 6950 2GB - Unlocked custom bios with 1050Mhz Core / 1400Mhz Mem
Creative Fatal1ty Titanium Pro + Creative Gigawatts G550w
XFX 850W Black Edition PSU (love this psu so much)
SATA 3 + USB 3 upgrade kits on the 800D
2x Corsair Force 120
3x Samsung Spinpoint F3's (recently added, removed previous set of 1TB drives)
5x Enermax Magma fans
Samsung DVD-RW
Asus BDRW (recently added)
Custom Water coming soon

I don't have a fully up to date pic but here's one where you can see the sabertooth board. Oh and the red fans were supposed to match a R3E board but it was RMA'd. I'm currently waiting for a Rampage 3 Formula board for this guy. I will put my sabertooth in my work computer.


----------



## Capwn

Doubt anyone wants it. But I made it and thought it was neat, and am gonna post it up for anyone that cares to use it. I made a pretty cool ( IMO ) boot logo for my P67 Sabertooth.


----------



## jona2125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;13814673*
> Doubt anyone wants it. But I made it and thought it was neat, and am gonna post it up for anyone that cares to use it. I made a pretty cool ( IMO ) boot logo for my P67 Sabertooth.


Dude that's pretty legit. I'm a huge fan


----------



## MrBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;13814673*
> Doubt anyone wants it. But I made it and thought it was neat, and am gonna post it up for anyone that cares to use it. I made a pretty cool ( IMO ) boot logo for my P67 Sabertooth.


You should make one for 1920x1080







Oh and 5760x1080


----------



## nerdybeat

Has anyone else had to construct something like:








to fight the top GPU temps with SLI/Crossfire on the X58 board? I may look into a new Corsair side panel with more 120mm fan options, but I love the side panel that the 650D came with.

Any suggestions besides the obvious h20 loop solution?


----------



## Volvo

The TUF 55i seems to come with a fan that isn't fitted with a header?


----------



## b0z0

Just ordered my P67 sabertooth. Ordering my 2600k monday. what ram should I look at getting?


----------



## mothow

I have Patriot Viper Xtreme Series 4x4GB and its decent with its 8-9-8-24 T2 timings but looking i should of went with G Skills Ripjaws with its 1.5v.You dont really need ram faster than DDR3 1600 even if they wont OC any higher.You do just as well at 1600 with tighter timings.Mine wont go much over 1600 but i have 16GB's so im surprized it OC's at all

I have these like i said not bad and you can lower the voltage a little to about 1.6v and they seem to run stable
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220561

But i would of rather went with these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231431


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;13839944*
> Just ordered my P67 sabertooth. Ordering my 2600k monday. what ram should I look at getting?


Corsair Vengeance 8-8-8-24 FTW!

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-Channel-240-Pin-CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8/dp/B004E0ZKOI/ref=pd_cp_e_1]Amazon.com: Corsair Memory Vengeance 8 Dual Channel Kit DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## mothow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13843474*
> Corsair Vengeance 8-8-8-24 FTW!
> 
> Amazon.com: Corsair Memory Vengeance 8 Dual Channel Kit DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8: Electronics


Ive heard this is good also.I like when memory looks cool and performs good to


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

How can i disable the cpu fan from the bios? anyone can tell me how pleas


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;13845138*
> How can i disable the cpu fan from the bios? anyone can tell me how pleas


If you are talking about disabling cpu fan warning message that's simple. Go to Hardware Monitor in bios, move cursor to cpu fan speed and press Enter. Menu opens and from there you can choose option Ignored, which will disable fan speed alert at boot up.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

yes i was referring to that thanks


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

here are some pics of my build:


----------



## Rystofer

Anyone add a fan to the NB on the X58 Sabertooth? My temps sorta wellllllll, SUCK!


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rystofer;13848486*
> Anyone add a fan to the NB on the X58 Sabertooth? My temps sorta wellllllll, SUCK!


i havent connected any of my fans to the motherboard, they are all connected to the fan controller. and im hitting 36/40 on idle with low rpm


----------



## 1spike

Is there any reason i should consider a sabertooth p67 and 2600k upgrade for me would there be any benifits. I am thinking of upgrading to a single gpu mayabe a 570,580 or 590. Thanks


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


Is there any reason i should consider a sabertooth p67 and 2600k upgrade for me would there be any benifits. I am thinking of upgrading to a single gpu mayabe a 570,580 or 590. Thanks


There will be some gains for gaming, but not much over your current rig. Sandy is much easier to overclock though, and will run cooler VS your 1366 i7.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


Is there any reason i should consider a sabertooth p67 and 2600k upgrade for me would there be any benifits. I am thinking of upgrading to a single gpu mayabe a 570,580 or 590. Thanks


Yes if you want to burn a hole in your pocket..









Otherwise no..

CHEERS..


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13843474*
> Corsair Vengeance 8-8-8-24 FTW!
> 
> Amazon.com: Corsair Memory Vengeance 8 Dual Channel Kit DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8: Electronics


I wont be able to use the Noctua NH-D14 heatsink with that ram tho


----------



## The_Parrot

royal pevved off right now.
got the board 1 single pin bent supposedly my fault.
wont replace it due to physical damage by me supossedly.
i have no cash and there doing this run round to me


----------



## b0z0

Are you going through a local store? or Manufacture?


----------



## The_Parrot

the store i bought it from.scan.co.uk
supposedly no maufactorer will warranty any form of bent pin!!!!!!! had to buy and new m/b to tied me over. there sending it off to get a new socket fitted for me.£ 25 to do that.
i will never buy another asus product sorry guys. this has really soured my tatse with them.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;13854206*
> I wont be able to use the Noctua NH-D14 heatsink with that ram tho


That's why I'm waiting for those









http://www.corsair.com/vengeance-low-profile-blue-16gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml16gx3m4a1600c9b.html


----------



## b0z0

When are those suppose to be released


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quoted from the site :
"Vengeance Low Profile heat spreaders have a reduced height of 1.03" (26.25mm). They're designed for high-performance systems with extra-large CPU coolers, small form factor system builds, or any other space-constrained application where standard Vengeance memory might not fit. *Vengeance Low Profile memory will be released in June 2011!*"


----------



## b0z0

Werd!


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hi can someone suggest me an accurate i7 cpu monitor, im using realTemp but when i compared it to speed fan i didn't saw them to match, well my tamps were about 35-40 give or take 2 idle and on load 69 give or take 2.

what do you think with these temps?


----------



## b0z0

I've always used coretemp, which can be found here


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;13866375*
> I've always used coretemp, which can be found here


yea i've just found up about it so far i like it with its gadget that it can came with


----------



## b0z0

Works with logitech G15 keyboard too which is nice.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;13868304*
> Works with logitech G15 keyboard too which is nice.


yea, but unfortunately i have the g11


----------



## 1spike

anyone using a assist fan for the p67 i heard they help with temps under the armor like a 50x50x10 if so any recommendations of fan brand, speed etc thanks


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1spike*


anyone using a assist fan for the p67 i heard they help with temps under the armor like a 50x50x10 if so any recommendations of fan brand, speed etc thanks


You'll be able to lower the temps for about 1-3Â°C, and imho it's not worth the trouble.

If you decide to install the assistant fan anyway, don't buy the Fractal Design Silent Series 50x50x10mm, mine was good for less than two months then made a clunking noise at full throttle.


----------



## 1spike

i notice your using the same cpu fan as me how are your temps and do you have to remove the heatspreader from the first slot to clear the fins on the radiator thanks


----------



## Telstar

More than 3-4Â°:









The fan is definitely worth imo, if you dont have a 120 blowing already.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1spike;13879730*
> i notice your using the same cpu fan as me how are your temps and do you have to remove the heatspreader from the first slot to clear the fins on the radiator thanks


I get about 65°C max temp while using prime95 @ 4.4 Ghz with the NH-D14 and about the heatspreaders, here are two pictures showing what I did







:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar;13882334*
> More than 3-4°:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan is definitely worth imo, if you dont have a 120 blowing already.


That's a pretty nice test, but was it in a case or on a bench ? The choice of the case really determine what the temps will be, and I did some tests with different configurations ( see my build log in my sig for more infos ) and got nowhere near what they got as delta T°







Plus my ambient temps were around 25-28°C at the moments of testing.


----------



## Butter on Toast

Can I has join?


----------



## b0z0

pictures for proof.....

jk


----------



## hxcnero

can i join?










my I5 2500K comes in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Was thinking about grabbing one of these. What is the overclockability with these regarding 2500k?

I am currently limited to 4.4GHz with my crap mobo and would like to step it up, what is this board capable of?


----------



## Butter on Toast

Anyone on BIOS 1801? Expriences?


----------



## mothow

Linky?


----------



## ShamisOMally

ok, just going to get a pet peeve off my chest

People that ask "Whats the new bios like?", I personally dislike this sort of cowardice when it comes to PC tech

I mean, every PC is different, you are never going to find out that something is incompatible with your system until you try it, if you aren't going to move to a different bios, why ask such questions?

I know everyone is afraid of breaking their PC, but there comes a point too where you have to man up and take the plunge

That said, I am on the 1801 Bios with my P67 Sabertooth, and only two things so far

One is that AI Suite II broke, I had to uninstall and reinstall it

Two is that 12Volt voltage is going up sometimes to 12.096V, before with 1608 Bios it was a solid 12volts at all times

CPU voltage is acting the same as before, no difference there. Still at 4.3Ghz with 1.2500 volts

Wattage is still up like it has been since 1608, I still can't track down where the extra 30 watts of power is going too since upgrading to 1608 and now 1801 bios but they have the same stability as the bios revisions before them

All in all no biggie, I don't use raid anyways, but I figured since people were scared to try out the new bios I loaded it up myself and gave it a spin, so far not a single difference


----------



## mothow

1801 working fine for me but i had an issue with AI but its sorted out now.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Here is a mystery

Ever since installing 1801 bios for my P67 Sabertooth, Thermal Radar is now reporting the proper CPU temps

TCase (Package) is recording 36C idle on core 1 (Its hot here), TCore is between 29-36c both temps seen on AIDA64, but AI Suite II thermal Radar is reporting 25C

This seems more correct, my mobo temp is 25C right now, and the temp does increase to 43C under 100% load using Mediacoder, does that mean its now taking accurate measurements? Cause I could never understand how my phenom II could idle at 25C in a 25C room, but I couldn't get this to idle at lower then 35C in a 25C room

EDIT: Another reason I think that Thermal Radar is giving me the proper temperature, is that my CPU is -HEAVILY- overcooled, CPU fan at max load plus a Scythe Kaze Jyuni 120CFM airflow fan strapped to the side of it to cool even further, I could never figure out why idle temps were 35C, but now Thermal Radar seems more plausible

EDIT2: Further proof in how I think Thermal Radar is now reporting correctly, All reviews I read of the i7 2600K the reviewers were pulling off 4.5ghz with temps below the 50's in rooms with 25-28C ambiant, and I couldn't figure out how they were getting their processor so cool

I uninstalled and reinstalled my heatsink three times trying to find out why my temps were so high vs theirs, considering I have a zalman 9900 max + scythe fan attached, and the Zalman 9900 max is one of the best if not the best coolers you can get right now, let alone with a high airflow fan attached and be idling at 35C and prime95ing at 55-59C

But this finally solves the mystery, but a new one comes up

If Thermal Radar is reporting correctly (I ported my heat radar gun at it, recorded 25C at base) how come the bios always reports 47-52C in the bios, but heat radar gun doesn't show a temp nowhere near it, I've taken to ignoring the bios temps because it was never correct, hell in the bios my power is at its all time lowest, 140 watts, and its 47-52C? I don't buy that

But at least it seems this bios update fixed Thermal Radar for the P67 sabertooth so its at least reporting properly in windows, I just wish it reported properly in bios too


----------



## Farih

Anyone having problems with the usb3 ports ?

when i install the driver it works, but after a restart it fails and wont work again untill i re-install the driver again. and when i do re-instal the driver it works only once before it fails again.

i tryed different drivers to but same problem.

any tips ?


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;13903943*
> Anyone having problems with the usb3 ports ?
> 
> when i install the driver it works, but after a restart it fails and wont work again untill i re-install the driver again. and when i do re-instal the driver it works only once before it fails again.
> 
> i tryed different drivers to but same problem.
> 
> any tips ?


With what mobo? None of your computers in your description have a sabertooth motherboard


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally;13904545*
> With what mobo? None of your computers in your description have a sabertooth motherboard


With a Sabertooth P67

i just got this stuff yesterday and havent updated sig yet


----------



## ShamisOMally

Ok but how does it fail?

Does it fail in device manager? And what BIOS are you using?

The newest bios like 1601 etc improve USB3.0 support

EDIT: I just tried my USB3.0 ports, rebooted, tried again and they worked, and that was sticking drives in and out of it repeatedly

P67 Sabertooth B3 with 1801 Bios


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally;13904694*
> Ok but how does it fail?
> 
> Does it fail in device manager? And what BIOS are you using?
> 
> The newest bios like 1601 etc improve USB3.0 support
> 
> EDIT: I just tried my USB3.0 ports, rebooted, tried again and they worked, and that was sticking drives in and out of it repeatedly
> 
> P67 Sabertooth B3 with 1801 Bios


In device manager it says "device can not start" code 10

i tryed a new bios now to. [1801]

it only works sometimes when i disable and then enable it and them plug the cable in and out a few times. when that stops working to i have to re-instal drivers and then it works again. but stops working after a reboot lol


----------



## ShamisOMally

That's very odd, what version of windows are you using?


----------



## Farih

W7 Home Premium 64bit


----------



## ShamisOMally

Using the driver off the CD or using the driver off the website?

The website one has been updated twice so far

EDIT: Have you tried removing the old drivers, and installing the new drivers from the ASUS website fresh? And not just reinstalling new drivers over old ones?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally;13904802*
> EDIT: Have you tried removing the old drivers, and installing the new drivers from the ASUS website fresh? And not just reinstalling new drivers over old ones?


thats exactly what i dit









tryed with 2 different drivers of the asus website


----------



## ShamisOMally

Sorry I feel like I am telling a more then capable tech person how to troubleshoot his system when he's probably taken all the steps I am telling him to do ;D

That said, have you tried out AI Suite II Thermal Radar? Does it give you accurate temps or are they off by 10+C that all other temperature monitors report?

Only since 1801 bios has Thermal Radar been reporting proper temps

EDIT: Also the only other thing I can think of in your case is that Ram or CPU is possibly misconfigured or not enough voltage but its not BSoDing, both can cause board hardware to mess up, other then that you may have a faulty board


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally;13904858*
> Sorry I feel like I am telling a more then capable tech person how to troubleshoot his system when he's probably taken all the steps I am telling him to do ;D
> 
> That said, have you tried out AI Suite II Thermal Radar? Does it give you accurate temps or are they off by 10+C that all other temperature monitors report?
> 
> Only since 1801 bios has Thermal Radar been reporting proper temps


Its okay, i could have missed a step









i will instal thermal rader right now for you..

wasnt core temp showing the right temperature to ? it just doesnt display the right multiplier and vid


----------



## ShamisOMally

I only see a CPU Temp with Thermal Radar, not individual core temps

Like I said, AIDA64 and Realtemp both show me wrong temperatures, and so did Thermal Radar, but since 1801 bios Thermal Radar is now showing me the proper temps for my CPU

Like no way in hell was my heavily overcooled CPU idling at 35C when most reviewers benching with a stock heatsink only hitting 42C with Prime95, but newest bios fixed Thermal Radar reporting of CPU temp


----------



## Farih

Thermal radar shows 10 degrees les on cpu compared to core temp.
Aida64 gives different temps to.

i dont know wich to believe is the true temperature lol


----------



## ShamisOMally

I'm inclined to believe Thermal Radar right now

I mean really? Idling at 35C and only pulling 200 watts from the wall? My Phenom II 1090T idled at 25C with a 25C mobo temp and it was pulling 280 watts from the wall idle

And like I said, every reviewer I have seen talk about the i7 2600K get temps of only 45C when running prime95 and with HEAVY 4.5ghz 1.300Volt overclocks, and I'm hitting 55-57C with a high end cooler + additional fan and they are getting 45C with the STOCK cooler? ;D

EDIT: Everything I am reading right now shows that RealTemp and AIDA64 is having tons of problems with P67 motherboards reporting proper CPU temps, like I said my CPU with Thermal Radar is reporting 25C idle with 25C on the mobo temp, and if I put my thermal gun at the CPU it reports 25C, if I point it at the back of the CPU socket it reports 25C as well


----------



## Farih

i'm getting 60 degrees with thermal radar with cpu @ 4600mhz and 1.376V

with core temp highest core goes to 70 degrees.

in aida65 highest core gets to 68 degrees


----------



## ShamisOMally

So what do you think is more right?

I leaning to towards Thermal Radar since at idle my CPU with my thermal gun reports 25C at the heatsink base, yet Aida64 and realtemp is reporting 35-37C, and Thermal Radar is reporting 25C


----------



## Farih

i have no idea wich is the right one, i just use the highest reported temperature to be sure

thermal radar idle temps is 26 degrees
core temp idle is 36 degrees


----------



## myrandomspaces

My Sabertooth just died. This morning turned it on had trouble booting, tried again would boot up till right after the windowd 7 color orbs then quick blue screen the auto reboot. Then I tried a clean OS install went through process then finished configuring rebooted and did not even post RED LEDS on CPU and RAM. its been more than 30 days so I have to deal with the manufacturer.

I see on newegg that other people started having the same problems.








FRUSTRATING


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;13905082*
> i have no idea wich is the right one, i just use the highest reported temperature to be sure
> 
> thermal radar idle temps is 26 degrees
> core temp idle is 36 degrees


I'm inclined to believe Thermal Radar right now, should a CPU at idle state idle at 36C? ;D


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrandomspaces;13907115*
> My Sabertooth just died. This morning turned it on had trouble booting, tried again would boot up till right after the windowd 7 color orbs then quick blue screen the auto reboot. Then I tried a clean OS install went through process then finished configuring rebooted and did not even post RED LEDS on CPU and RAM. its been more than 30 days so I have to deal with the manufacturer.
> 
> I see on newegg that other people started having the same problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRUSTRATING


Go through ASUS Premium Services. They cross ship and even upgraded me to overnight shipping for free.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrandomspaces;13907115*
> My Sabertooth just died. This morning turned it on had trouble booting, tried again would boot up till right after the windowd 7 color orbs then quick blue screen the auto reboot. Then I tried a clean OS install went through process then finished configuring rebooted and did not even post RED LEDS on CPU and RAM. its been more than 30 days so I have to deal with the manufacturer.
> 
> I see on newegg that other people started having the same problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRUSTRATING


Mine just doesn't allow the marvell controller to work.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbao26975;13908070*
> Go through ASUS Premium Services. They cross ship and even upgraded me to overnight shipping for free.


^This, if you have the money, if not, just go through a regular RMA, turn around time was 5 business day for me. Asus warranty service is great.


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13908452*
> ^This, if you have the money, if not, just go through a regular RMA, turn around time was 5 business day for me. Asus warranty service is great.


No, the sabertooth qualifies for the Premium Service regardless....they will crossship you a new board. You have 14 days to ship your old one back and they put a hold on your credit card for the price of the new board. No need to go through a regular RMA.

Link:

http://service.asus.com/aps/


----------



## myrandomspaces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbao26975;13908600*
> No, the sabertooth qualifies for the Premium Service regardless....they will crossship you a new board. You have 14 days to ship your old one back and they put a hold on your credit card for the price of the new board. No need to go through a regular RMA.
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://service.asus.com/aps/


I requested the regular RMA. I can't get in my BOIS and my CPU was OC .6 above stock. Will they be able to see the OC in the BOIS. And does OC void warranty?


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrandomspaces;13909012*
> I requested the regular RMA. I can't get in my BOIS and my CPU was OC .6 above stock. Will they be able to see the OC in the BOIS. And does OC void warranty?


No...as long as there's no physical damage.


----------



## myrandomspaces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbao26975;13909220*
> No...as long as there's no physical damage.


oh awesome then im good. ugh today I was going to play some games. I guess im stuck on my laptop for now


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrandomspaces;13909291*
> oh awesome then im good. ugh today I was going to play some games. I guess im stuck on my laptop for now


Haha yeah, I feel your pain. The bios flash went wrong on my sabertooth and I had to RMA it. Premium Services doesn't cost anything....not sure why more people don't do it.


----------



## myrandomspaces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbao26975;13909313*
> Haha yeah, I feel your pain. The bios flash went wrong on my sabertooth and I had to RMA it. Premium Services doesn't cost anything....not sure why more people don't do it.


I didnt even know about the Premium. I will keep that in mind next time (hopefully I wont have to)


----------



## Stizuner

Has anyone be able to run 2 x16 pcie folding cards on the 1x slots with a riser?

IE 4 total cards


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbao26975*


No, the sabertooth qualifies for the Premium Service regardless....they will crossship you a new board. You have 14 days to ship your old one back and they put a hold on your credit card for the price of the new board. No need to go through a regular RMA.

Link:

http://service.asus.com/aps/


I know that, thats why i said if he had the money, he could go through the premium service, because they have to hold the value of the mobo from your credit card. I didnt have the money available on my cc when my board went bad, so i had no choice but the regular rma. None the less, asus service is great.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## sbao26975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13912874*
> I know that, thats why i said if he had the money, he could go through the premium service, because they have to hold the value of the mobo from your credit card. I didnt have the money available on my cc when my board went bad, so i had no choice but the regular rma. None the less, asus service is great.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


Ah yes they do put a hold but I thought you were referring to a charge. Sorry, misunderstanding.


----------



## TheDude100

Thought my MB died because the CPU and RAM LEDs were on and it would not even post. But I took out the CMOS battery and now it works so far, im installing the OS now


----------



## hxcnero

finished my build 2 days ago. here are some crappy pics.


----------



## nicolasl46

Great choice for case man. That false floor covering the PSU is my next mod on mine, still trying to decide how I'm going to get it done.


----------



## hxcnero

i used a piece of cardboard. which i spray painted. so all you need is 99 cent can of spray paint.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=≡G≡=ThèÐµdé100;13920117*
> Thought my MB died because the CPU and RAM LEDs were on and it would not even post. But I took out the CMOS battery and now it works so far, im installing the OS now


Sounds just like the CMOS settings messed up, and taking out the battery just resetted them

A dead battery shouldn't prevent a mobo from starting up, all a dead mobo battery will do is if the PC loses power the bios will just reset to stock settings


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

just finished the build with the new graphic-card


----------



## tiger187126

i have the x58 one of these. i'll add some pics when my ram comes in.


----------



## drizek

Can I join? 990FX.

I managed to get my front chassis fan to be controlled by Thermal Radar on the 3-pin, but my PWM CPU fan isn't budging off of 100%. It's fine for now because it's going to run a little hot as the thermal paste sets in, but I want to be able to control it. It worked fine on my old Gigabyte board. Anyone have any tips of something I'm overlooking? I've tried all the profiles in the Thermal Radar and I've tried it in the BIOS as well.

Crappy pic for now, I'll take a better one once my good ram and second GTX 460 come in next week.

Edit: ASRock has an option in the EFI to turn off the system LEDs at night. I couldn't find a similar one on here. Does anyone know if it has it?


----------



## drizek

Look at that lonely SLI bridge

Edit: oops, just realized this was under Intel motherboards. I guess I can't join


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drizek*


Look at that lonely SLI bridge

Edit: oops, just realized this was under Intel motherboards. I guess I can't join










Why not? This is the Sabertooth club. Welcome =3


----------



## SaintC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally;13933110*
> Why not? This is the Sabertooth club. Welcome =3


Indeed... a sabertooth is a sabertooth.. Welcome to the club..


----------



## Rystofer

Thanks for all the input an so far so good...Fans and heat sinks do work, well...As you may or may not have been following I have been looking for a solution for the copious amounts of heat my northbridge has been putting off due to overclocking...It should be called overheating instead of overclocking...So I went to MicroCenter to pick up a small fan to blow on the ceramic coated pot metal they use to cover the NB...And well it didn't work very well. Maybe good for a degree or two and in some instances that is considerable but not when the Asus probe alarm kept going off in the middle of BF2 or Crysis. So I came up with a solution. Now I dont know how readily available these fans are but I had an old heat sink off of an old ATI vid card with an embedded fan. It was low profile and 12v. I started measuring. And low and behold after re-drilling the mounting holes and chopping the heat sink down the result is an Idle temp of around 57Â°c.









Stock Plegh!









And okay jb on the thermal paste, I like a more even coating over the entire chip









Always scrub your dirty chips









And wipe it good!









Low profile enough to clear the battleship of a video card the EVGA GTX580









Hmmmmm, should fit









A little trim is always good









Grind that dirty heat sink









Had to change and solder new connector to the fan so it could be powered by the motherboard









Check for mounting









Looks like a good fit









Plug her in









And what a nice fit she is


----------



## Jerry60k

Thats very slick. I have a few of those older Ati cards with that heatsink I may just have to mod mine too


----------



## Rystofer

I'm such a bafoon, I just made an awesome fan mod for the Intel ICH10R Chip also known as the Southbridge...Arghhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Jerry60k

Haha I didnt even catch on to that. Its still cool.


----------



## b0z0

How much of a drop in temps did you see for the SB?


----------



## Rystofer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;13952556*
> How much of a drop in temps did you see for the SB?


Go ahead I can handle it, I just wish my name was Bozo


----------



## drizek

How far can you push your USB ports now? Do you think you can go any further with phase change?


----------



## Rystofer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drizek;13958372*
> How far can you push your USB ports now? Do you think you can go any further with phase change?


With my phaze syncronizers at full capacity and my multi tier star topology operating at minimal due to heat generated by both in an asymmetrical design and nothing unnessarry plugged into it I should be able to squeeze out 480 Mbit/s per quadra sec. That is to say as long as my power supply can deliver and Peco can handle the power demands. Does somebody smell something, whew. Whew put some boots on, its gettin deep in here.







What is that SMELL


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rystofer;13961255*
> With my phaze syncronizers at full capacity and my multi tier star topology operating at minimal due to heat generated by both in an asymmetrical design and nothing unnessarry plugged into it I should be able to squeeze out 480 Mbit/s per quadra sec. That is to say as long as my power supply can deliver and Peco can handle the power demands. Does somebody smell something, whew. Whew put some boots on, its gettin deep in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that SMELL


I think the real problem here is, you need to overclock that processor.


----------



## nicolasl46

I'm using Real Temp 3.60 and my CPU speed keeps fluctuating, why? turned off intel speed step, and thermal control, is there any other thing to turn off in order to be running at full speed?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;13964501*
> I'm using Real Temp 3.60 and my CPU speed keeps fluctuating, why? turned off intel speed step, and thermal control, is there any other thing to turn off in order to be running at full speed?


There is no reason to disable thermal control, you need to disable speedstepping and C-states to keep cpu at full speed.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hi i'm going to ask a stupid question probably i already know the question but to be certain. the second pciex is 16. yes?

and one more question what does C-state do? because in my system it's disabled and speed snapping is enabled


----------



## drizek

The yellow ones are 16x, the brown one is 8x, the black one is 4x.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;13965685*
> There is no reason to disable thermal control, you need to disable speedstepping and C-states to keep cpu at full speed.


Thanks, will do as soon as I can


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drizek;13966400*
> The yellow ones are 16x, the brown one is 8x, the black one is 4x.


thanks


----------



## b0z0

I'm just trying to figure what the rest of my build will be. I recieved my 2600k, sabertooth, and my Define R3. I'm going with the CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB LP, and either AX 750, or 850. I'm not sure which way to go for video, sound, etc.


----------



## drizek

How many video cards do you want and how much do you want to spend?


----------



## b0z0

I'm wanting to sli or xfire. Just don't think I really need sli 580's. I'm only gonna be using a 27" monitor at 1920x1200.


----------



## 1spike

Would like to use 8gb kits for 16gb total will be using my current NH-D14 cooler, 2600k, 580 gtx lightning


----------



## TiMmAy Kc

Got my P67 Sabertooth a few weeks ago, I'm loving it so far.


----------



## drizek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;13978049*
> I'm wanting to sli or xfire. Just don't think I really need sli 580's. I'm only gonna be using a 27" monitor at 1920x1200.


What about SLI 470s or 570s?

Or CXd 6950s.


----------



## k33stone

just got mine wet


----------



## mynameisryan503

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drizek;13981206*
> What about SLI 470s or 570s?
> 
> Or CXd 6950s.


I would go with the 6950's. That being said, if your max resolution is going to be 1920 x 1200, why go with crossfire right away? You can always add a card and it would be less expensive to add one later on anyway. Just make sure you think ahead PSU wise and you will be good to go.

I have a single 6950 that has been flashed over to a 6970 of sorts and it can handle anything I throw at it with ease at 1920 x 1080. I love this setup because later on when BF3 comes out spewing DX11 goodness all over the place, I can just toss another 6950/6970 in there to tame the beast.

However, right now my second PCI-E slot is occupado...my 120GB OCZ REVO has grown quite comfortable there. We have discussed this though and she knows that depending on my gaming future, she may need to be traded in on a SATA III SSD


----------



## drewisblue

hi i just recieved my sabertooth p67 and 2500k i've put this all together with h70 cooler and 8gb of corsair vengence love the efi bios and the ram will overclock to 1866 no prob but all the volt settings and load line etc is a bit confusing tried 100x45 and it booted but was a bit unstable ie got a black screen after 10 mins and the lan driver failed on boot up (not had that since my asus p5b deluxe) so any recomondations on volt settings etc would be welcome


----------



## mynameisryan503

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewisblue;14009545*
> hi i just recieved my sabertooth p67 and 2500k i've put this all together with h70 cooler and 8gb of corsair vengence love the efi bios and the ram will overclock to 1866 no prob but all the volt settings and load line etc is a bit confusing tried 100x45 and it booted but was a bit unstable ie got a black screen after 10 mins and the lan driver failed on boot up (not had that since my asus p5b deluxe) so any recomondations on volt settings etc would be welcome


Leave the memory alone in this situation. There is no reason to overclock vengence memory that much on a sandy bridge setup. That particular memory is supposed to be low voltage as it is,

You want your memory set right at 1600 and your system will be rock solid and still VERY fast.


----------



## drewisblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisryan503;14009570*
> Leave the memory alone in this situation. There is no reason to overclock vengence memory that much on a sandy bridge setup. That particular memory is supposed to be low voltage as it is,
> 
> You want your memory set right at 1600 and your system will be rock solid.


hi when i set the ratio to 45 i didn't overclock the mem left it at 1600


----------



## mynameisryan503

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewisblue;14009577*
> hi when i set the ratio to 45 i didn't overclock the mem left it at 1600


So your memory is at 1600, ratio is at 45, and you still get the black screen?

Can you list off the rest of your AI tuner and CPU settings?


----------



## drewisblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynameisryan503;14009589*
> So your memory is at 1600, ratio is at 45, and you still get the black screen?
> 
> Can you list off the rest of your AI tuner and CPU settings?


speedstep off c1 off everything else auto or not touched


----------



## ShamisOMally

Try setting CPU voltage to manual and trying 1.35volts and see if you still get the black screen still

If that doesn't work, your CPU just might not be capable of high clock speeds


----------



## iLLGT3

My P8P67 REV3.0 decided to make a few flames yesterday so I am sending it back for a refund and I may get a Sabertooth instead. Any recommendations or things I need to look out for?


----------



## ShamisOMally

Not that I know of

Also, to those of you clamoring that x58 sabertooth was a "Better deal" cause its got 2 16x PCI-E slots, remember that the x58 for PCI-E had lots of bandwidth problems, a 16x slot only operated at 8x speeds, at 8x speeds it only operated at 4x speeds

P67 boards don't have this bandwidth problem, a 16x slot operates at 16x speeds, if its at 8x speeds its operating at 8x speeds


----------



## mynameisryan503

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigpapa42*


Apologies for the triple post... I was test-fitting the 50mm fan I bought to add the board, as suggested by ASUS for maximum cooling. The problem is the fan cable. The connector is literally right beside the fan mount, so the length of cable is pretty unseemly. Since the fan sits on top of the thermal armor and the pin connector is beneath, how poor of an idea would it be to tuck the wire down under there, out of the way of the fan? Beyond temperatures, which shouldn't be excessive, are there are other potential problems?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


The test was conducted at 5.1GHz using Prime95 blend for CPU load. The assistant fan appears to have helped in some way.

Fan used in the test: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835119052

- part #: FAN-EC5010M12CA
- rpm: 4500
- air flow: 9.59 CFM
- noise: <23 dBA
- dimensions: 50 x 50 x 10mm










Need to figure out how to hide that wire.











I never saw anyone answer these so i figured i would show you what i managed to do even though the questions are pretty old. Someone might benefit...

I was able to slip the wiring for the 50mm assist fan right into the space in the bottom left corner of the fan mount. It works great and I see about a 3c temp drop on average. Here is a photo of the setup, looks SO much better without the bright colored wires sticking out:


----------



## Blood Fiend

Hey guys, Im running i7-960, its getting pretty warm in my small room, ambient room temps starting to rise for summer. I found stable [email protected], but it runs rather hot at max, around 70c.

I have line load enabled. Is there any other settings, or voltages i can play around with that will allow me to lower my CPU voltage so i can get lower temps and remain stable?

I know keeping under 70c is alright for the i7-960, but for my sake(too ******* hot in my room) i would like to get my temps as low as possible with the 4GHZ OC.

Thanks,

Blood Fiend.


----------



## 1spike

Let me know which ssd works best with p67 board, is there one out there!







,if so what bios are you running thanks looking for a 250 gb drive thanks


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blood Fiend*


Hey guys, Im running i7-960, its getting pretty warm in my small room, ambient room temps starting to rise for summer. I found stable [email protected], but it runs rather hot at max, around 70c.

I have line load enabled. Is there any other settings, or voltages i can play around with that will allow me to lower my CPU voltage so i can get lower temps and remain stable?

I know keeping under 70c is alright for the i7-960, but for my sake(too ******* hot in my room) i would like to get my temps as low as possible with the 4GHZ OC.

Thanks,

Blood Fiend.


I have my i7 950 @ 4.15GHz with 1.33v with HT on and I max out around 70-72c. I've heard that turning off HT will drastically drop temps, but I haven't tried it myself. You could try HT off, unless you absolutely need it


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14053310*
> I have my i7 950 @ 4.15GHz with 1.33v with HT on and I max out around 70-72c. I've heard that turning off HT will drastically drop temps, but I haven't tried it myself. You could try HT off, unless you absolutely need it


Yeah but according to intel's own numbers and also 3rd party benchmarks hyperthreading is at -LEAST- a 30% performance boost


----------



## 1spike

looks like you have to remove the armor to remove cmos battery that really sucks tryed to set jumper did not work cant get into bios was messing around with boot list


----------



## drizek

unplug it, wait around and plug it back in. Some mixture of that did it for me when I couldn't find the battery.


----------



## drizek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*


Yeah but according to intel's own numbers and also 3rd party benchmarks hyperthreading is at -LEAST- a 30% performance boost


Hyperthreading is at -MOST- a 20% performance boost.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drizek;14064476*
> Hyperthreading is at -MOST- a 20% performance boost.


Intel's own white papers say anywhere between 30-50% depending on the task


----------



## BloodyRory

Here is my board. Inside my HAF 912


----------



## Canadatron

Ok, just for fun and mostly because I have to show the photos to someone!










This is what came today!!!! I r offishully exitimified!


----------



## Farih

Grats on your purchase Canadatron









Do other sabertooth p67 users have problems with overclocking memory on this board ?

I have set multi from 1600mhz to 1866mhz with loose timings and it killed the board ! lol
gotten new one back from rma and now i tryed with increasing fsb to just 102.2 [1635mhz], that gave me alot of errors in stress testing.
Tryed standard frequency of 1600mhz with 8-8-8-20 instead of 9-9-9-24 and board fails to boot.

tryed the same in a asus p8p67 pro and it works stable on all i tryed before with a sabertooth p67.

Is the sabertooth really so crappy with memory handling ? or am i just really unlucky ?


----------



## mothow

Mine sucks .It wont even boot half the time.And when it does i get the overclocked failed hit F1 to setup message.I have to have a bad board.Who did you contact to RMA yours i cant find any info on how to RMA mine.Nothing makes any sense on the Asus website.And since i never had to use Asus's RMA service i have no clue how to use it.

I installed over 100 mobo in my life and this the worst board i ever owned


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow;14115997*
> Mine sucks .It wont even boot half the time.And when it does i get the overclocked failed hit F1 to setup message.I have to have a bad board.Who did you contact to RMA yours i cant find any info on how to RMA mine.Nothing makes any sense on the Asus website.And since i never had to use Asus's RMA service i have no clue how to use it.
> 
> I installed over 100 mobo in my life and this the worst board i ever owned


Go to the support tab on the website. Asus customer service was great when i had to rma my sabertooth x58, turn around time was 5 business days (not bad) but by having a sabertooth you can always opt for their premium cross shipping service, where they hold the value of the board from your cc, and ship you a board right away, and then you can send yours with no down time

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My board has been great so far but it is sensitive to memory settings. My timings got changed once from their oem setting and I started getting hard locks. Changed timing back to 8-8-8-24 and haven't had an issue since. Never tried to overclock my memory though...


----------



## mothow

Thanks i will try that.5 days thats not bad at all


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow;14116343*
> Thanks i will try that.5 days thats not bad at all


Not at all, i was having issues with my onboard audio, took out my pci sound card due to a bigger video card that i bought, so i decided to use the onboard audio, and no matter how many times i tried, or re installed windows i couldnt get it to work. I gave asus a call, the guy tried to troubleshoot, but i explained that ive done all those steps already. The rep sent me an email with all the info i needed and the rma #. Shipped the board through fedex (which is what they use) next day air saver on thursday morning, and they got it the next day (friday) in the morning, and next thing I know on the following friday the receptionist at my job calls me saying she has a fedex box for me









Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


My board has been great so far but it is sensitive to memory settings. My timings got changed once from their oem setting and I started getting hard locks. Changed timing back to 8-8-8-24 and haven't had an issue since. Never tried to overclock my memory though...


The Corsair Vengeance is default at 9-9-9-24, so essentially you do have a small upgrade at 8-8-8-24. You should be at 1.5v for them, it's what I run at with my Sabertooth X58 and I've not had any issues. The Vengeance is lower priced than the Dominator and more over clockable, as I wasn't successful in over clocking my 6GB Dominator set prior.

I'm going to look into it but I think to get to 7-7-7-20 we'd have to bump voltage to 1.65v. But please don't qoute me on this and proceed at your own risk as I've not done my homwork yet. It's preliminary. LOL.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Corsair vengeance 1600mhz can hit 8-8-8-24 2T, I dunno about 1T though, but it requires you to set VCCIO at 1.150 volts sometimes if you are higher then 4.5ghz, same for overclocking to 1800mhz with loose timings.

Did you try setting it to 1800mhz and increased the DDR voltage? I know lots of people set higher then 1.60volts for their memory and 1155 boards, but 1.60volts is the hard limit for 1155, any higher and you risk frying the CPU or Motherboard

From what I know though lots of people hit 1800mhz with 1600mhz vengeance just fine with the Sabertooth, just requires a small voltage bump to 1.60 volts

EDIT: I also know tons of reviewers that are setting higher then 1800mhz and using higher then 1.60 volts with Sabertooth boards and the boards surviving fine, so you could have just gotten a bad board


----------



## Farih

With the memory things, its just this sabertooth p67 boards that handle memory really really badly.

even 1 board died on me for just setting a different multi on the ram

got corsair vengeance 1600 9-9-9-24 wich run in 2 other boards on 1929mhz 9-11-9-27

got a new board back from rma and setting settings on ram slightly different then stock allready give's me problems where other boards wouldnt.

maybe bad luck by getting 2 crappy boards but i really do believe that the sabertooth p67 is just not as good in handling memory then like an asus p8p67 pro.


----------



## ShamisOMally

I got my 1600mhz memory at 1800mhz T1 timings with just a small voltage bump of 1.55 volts, but I don't like raising the memory bus voltage any regardless given sandy bridges low ceiling, so I backed off to 1600mhz with T1 timings


----------



## 1spike

Just finished new build installed windows and updates, have 2 harddrives plugged in a 300gb and a 150gb both show up in bios. The 300 is my c drive when in windows only c drive showes up not other drive under my computer any help would be great thanks bios is 1502 NEVER MIND I FIQURED IT OUT


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1spike;14127602*
> Just finished new build installed windows and updates, have 2 harddrives plugged in a 300gb and a 150gb both show up in bios. The 300 is my c drive when in windows only c drive showes up not other drive under my computer any help would be great thanks bios is 1502 NEVER MIND I FIQURED IT OUT


Sounds like you didnt format the 150gb drive during instalation, right click on my computer and click on manage, the go to disk management, and there you will be able to see all your drives, just format the 150gb drive, and you should be all set

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## 1spike

Thanks just had to give it a drive letter


----------



## ShamisOMally

New 1850 Firmware revision for P67 Sabertooth, reason for its release is to further improve system stability with higher overclocks


----------



## Farih

Anyone tryed these yet ?

ill give them ago myself tomorow i think.... ill report back.


----------



## mothow

Didnt do anything for mine.

But had to RMA my Sabertooth The board would not boot normally after replaced the stock heatsink with my Venous Black X .


----------



## mynameisryan503

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;14169877*
> Anyone tryed these yet ?
> 
> ill give them ago myself tomorow i think.... ill report back.


I tried it and it was a no go for me. Completely killed my system. I am unable to boot into windows, unable to boot from the motherboard CD in order to recover the BIOS and unable to boot from a flash drive with a different BIOS on it. I can boot into the BIOS though...

I assume this is just an issue with me as I have not heard anyone else having issues.

I have a Maximus IV sitting in my closet that I am very close to installing if I can't figure this out in the next couple minutes. i have already spent a couple hours on this.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Oh sorry, I should have reported I installed the 1850 firmware

I am having no problems with the new firmware, everything is running fine for me so far, not having any issues that I can see

EDIT: Mynameisryan did you try after booting into bios restoring factory defaults? I do that after every firmware install to prevent problems

The fact you can boot into bios means the board is working correctly to my knowledge, it sounds like you have something misconfigured after the new firmware installation


----------



## mothow

Oh i almost fortgot i guess im out of the club since im now running a P8Z68-V Pro.But i really wanted the Sabertooth.Maybe when it comes back from RMA ill reinstall it and give it another shot


----------



## morencyam

x58 in the house!


----------



## Farih

Tryed 1850 bios and seems to make no difference for me.

Overclock at 4,7ghz needs the exact same bios settings as 1801


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm still on 1305. Afraid to mess with the BIOS while everything seems to be working great...

Farih, did the new BIOS fix the sleep issue? I've had sleep disabled on my rig since I built it but I would like to use it again. Upgrading BIOS's still freaks me out though....


----------



## Farih

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


I'm still on 1305. Afraid to mess with the BIOS while everything seems to be working great...

Farih, did the new BIOS fix the sleep issue? I've had sleep disabled on my rig since I built it but I would like to use it again. Upgrading BIOS's still freaks me out though....


I dont have the sleep bug, never had.. this board came with 1502 bios from factory.

Dont be affraid to update your bios, Download the file from asus website and use ASUS AI Suite [Asus update] to instal it. Reboot, turn off pc and clear cmos. After that your set. It will probably work with just a reboot aswell but i always do a clear cmos to.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14211761*
> I'm still on 1305. Afraid to mess with the BIOS while everything seems to be working great...
> 
> Farih, did the new BIOS fix the sleep issue? I've had sleep disabled on my rig since I built it but I would like to use it again. Upgrading BIOS's still freaks me out though....


Hey Eric, Are you talking about the Windows 7 SP1 - BSOD "Internal_Power_Error" into 'Sleep' mode - HOT FIX FOUND! ?

I had that issues and tracked down the fix here.

"Internal_Power_Error" hot fix link found here.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

i was having some issues with the motherboard when i tried connecting the power for the h70 pump on the motherboard was beginning to restarts when i turn the pc on it doesn't even reach the bios it restarts is like it doesn't have enough power. bdw i don't have any thing connected to the motherboard and i have a cm 800w ps


----------



## mothow

Now that looks badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14205286*
> x58 in the house!


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


i was having some issues with the motherboard when i tried connecting the power for the h70 pump on the motherboard was beginning to restarts when i turn the pc on it doesn't even reach the bios it restarts is like it doesn't have enough power. bdw i don't have any thing connected to the motherboard and i have a cm 800w ps


did you had a fan connected to your CPU fan header, and you removed it for some reason? If not try clearing the CMOS


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14250754*
> did you had a fan connected to your CPU fan header, and you removed it for some reason? If not try clearing the CMOS


i never connected any fan to the motherboard, because i have a fan controller. now the pump is connected to the fan controller too i don't know if thats is right or not. and do you clear the cmos on x58, by removing the battery or there is a jumper?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;14256813*
> i never connected any fan to the motherboard, because i have a fan controller. now the pump is connected to the fan controller too i don't know if thats is right or not. and do you clear the cmos on x58, by removing the battery or there is a jumper?


There is a jumper between the USB ports and the right lower corner of the board. I believe that you have to unplug the PSU, and move the jumper from the default pins for 10 secs and then put it back in its default pins. that should clear your CMOS. just make sure that you put your settings back, and when you go to thermal control change all the fans to "ignore" since everything is on your fan controller.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


There is a jumper between the USB ports and the right lower corner of the board. I believe that you have to unplug the PSU, and move the jumper from the default pins for 10 secs and then put it back in its default pins. that should clear your CMOS. just make sure that you put your settings back, and when you go to thermal control change all the fans to "ignore" since everything is on your fan controller.


everything what nicolas said is right just make sure you move the jumper from the default 1 and 2nd pins to the 2nd and 3rd, wait 10 seconds, then move them back to the default.


----------



## nicolasl46

^ Dude, where did you get that CPU? I want one!!! LOL


----------



## sockpirate

hey guys , i am running the sabertooth p67 with 1305 BIOS, just recently been having idle BSOD problems in my OC that repeatedly tests fine in prime. What is the best bios other than 1305 that i should use?

I notice 1305 does not have "extreme" as an option in duty control, what is the most stable bios that has this option?


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

i connected the pump to one of mobo fans but how can i set the speed of that fan?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;14268982*
> i connected the pump to one of mobo fans but how can i set the speed of that fan?


depending on which fan header you are using, there is a hardware monitor option in your bios, and you can choose between silent, normal, turbo or user. Or you can use the application that came with the mobo (fanxpert)


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


depending on which fan header you are using, there is a hardware monitor option in your bios, and you can choose between silent, normal, turbo or user. Or you can use the application that came with the mobo (fanxpert)


well the first time i connected it to the cha fan 3 and i haven't found it there is only fan 2 and 1 that you can control but as you sad il probably use the application


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

bdw we made the 100 page


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

what do you think about this bios update Sabertooth X58 1201 BIOS ?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


well the first time i connected it to the cha fan 3 and i haven't found it there is only fan 2 and 1 that you can control but as you sad il probably use the application


I believe the only fans that you can control from either the BIOS or from the software are the CPU fan, and the CHA_1 fan


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

when i entered into the bios it detected the pump that i have connected to cha 2 it was giving me a 1066rpm but i wanted to be 1400-1300rpm, but i can't change its settings plus the pump is a 3pin do you think that if i put it in cha_1 io could enter my own rpm? plus were is located the cha_1 exactly. and i have installed fanexpert put it didn't even gave any readings :S


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


when i entered into the bios it detected the pump that i have connected to cha 2 it was giving me a 1066rpm but i wanted to be 1400-1300rpm, but i can't change its settings plus the pump is a 3pin do you think that if i put it in cha_1 io could enter my own rpm? plus were is located the cha_1 exactly. and i have installed fanexpert put it didn't even gave any readings :S


It's best to connect pump to PWR fan header, that one always runs at full speed. Cpu fan header and chassis fan headers can be controlled by bios, Asus FanExpert or SpeedFan. With SpeedFan also NB fan header can be controlled.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


It's best to connect pump to PWR fan header, that one always runs at full speed. Cpu fan header and chassis fan headers can be controlled by bios, Asus FanExpert or SpeedFan. With SpeedFan also NB fan header can be controlled.


so if i connect the pump to the pwr fan it will actually run at full speed, but why fanexpert won't give any readings


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

thank you mm67 just moved it to the pwr fan header and now its running at 1400rpm thanks. +1


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


so if i connect the pump to the pwr fan it will actually run at full speed, but why fanexpert won't give any readings


You can see the speeds of fan headers from bios or using some program like Aida64, SpeedFan, HwInfo32 etc.


----------



## nerdybeat

Hey there all -

(this just started a few weeks ago)
Every time flip my PSU switch off and unplug my PC to install new components/wire manage / un-dust it - my RAID settings, CPU OC, system time, etc all get reset. Is it just my CMOS battery that has died out on me? I have only had the mobo since December, but maybe it was just a bad battery?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*


Hey there all -

(this just started a few weeks ago)
Every time flip my PSU switch off and unplug my PC to install new components/wire manage / un-dust it - my RAID settings, CPU OC, system time, etc all get reset. Is it just my CMOS battery that has died out on me? I have only had the mobo since December, but maybe it was just a bad battery?


I would think is the battery. The easiest thing you can do, is take the battery out and get it tested with a multimeter. Keep in mind that even if your motherboard is a few months old, you have to account for storage time, (these batteries are not only used in sabertooth motherboards) changes in temperature while in storage, probably a bad batch of batteries.


----------



## Arizonian

On my X58 what are some reasons I should look into if I turn on power and it dosen't post?

No over clocked RAM anymore. Reseated GPU and RAM to be sure. Originally had GPU voltage set from default of 1.0880v to 1.0500v and now rasised it back to 1.0880v not sure if I under voltaged too much with my 10% OC. CPU is 25% OC stable for months now at 1.3000v which is actually default for me.

Power turns on, fans turn on GPU fan, CPU fans, RAM fans, and case fans turn on. No post and video dosen't appear on monitor. Once I even heard the Windows start up sound but no video.

Any conclusions? Ideas? Does anyone else think my voltage was too low for my OC for boot up?

On occasion it was happening when I'd come back to turn on computer from sleep. Fans, lights, power, all turn on but no video.

If I'm playing games with no artifacts, streaming video, no crashes during heavy throttle, no BSOD's or black screens.

I await eveyones analysis.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


On my X58 what are some reasons I should look into if I turn on power and it dosen't post?

No over clocked RAM anymore. Reseated GPU and RAM to be sure. Originally had GPU voltage set from default of 1.0880v to 1.0500v and now rasised it back to 1.0880v not sure if I under voltaged too much with my 10% OC. CPU is 25% OC stable for months now at 1.3000v which is actually default for me.

Power turns on, fans turn on GPU fan, CPU fans, RAM fans, and case fans turn on. No post and video dosen't appear on monitor. Once I even heard the Windows start up sound but no video.

Any conclusions? Ideas? Does anyone else think my voltage was too low for my OC for boot up?

On occasion it was happening when I'd come back to turn on computer from sleep. Fans, lights, power, all turn on but no video.

If I'm playing games with no artifacts, streaming video, no crashes during heavy throttle, no BSOD's or black screens.

I await eveyones analysis.


Did you try clearing your cmos?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


Did you try clearing your cmos?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


No on way to work but I will give that one a try. Thanks. Good point.


----------



## b0z0

I'm going to be ordering my ram tonight, and I'm curious. Should I go with Gskill Ripjaw X 1600, or Corsair Vengeance 1600 8GB kit.


----------



## Arizonian

I've got Corsair Vengeance myself. They are doing fine right off the bat with my X58 board. Can't say anything about Gskill because I've not owned em ever but those who do have no issues to.

Corsair makes great PSU's, cases, and memory and their rep is top notch. However I own a Gskill RAM Fan because of it's blue LED lights over the RAM as it cools for cosmetics inside my case. See public profile pic in my bio. Corsairs fans are fine but don't come in LED.

Haven't done over clocking yet. Default they come 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1.5v.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;14306958*
> I've got Corsair Vengeance myself. They are doing fine right off the bat with my X58 board. Can't say anything about Gskill because I've not owned em ever but those who do have no issues to.
> 
> Corsair makes great PSU's, cases, and memory and their rep is top notch. However I own a Gskill RAM Fan because of it's blue LED lights over the RAM as it cools for cosmetics inside my case. See public profile pic in my bio. Corsairs fans are fine but don't come in LED.
> 
> Haven't done over clocking yet. Default they come 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1.5v.


what is the model of the ram cooler because i was searching for one


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


what is the model of the ram cooler because i was searching for one


G.SKILL FTB-3500C5-D Blue LED Fans 2x60mm

Look at my public profile pic shows them lit up blue.









12GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 RAM underneath but I wanted the LED.

Also got a pic of them when it's darker in system pics.


----------



## b0z0

I ended up ordering the Vengeance 8 GB kit.


----------



## Arizonian

*My original post:*

On my X58 what are some reasons I should look into if I turn on power and it dosen't post?

No over clocked RAM anymore. Reseated GPU and RAM to be sure. Originally had GPU voltage set from default of 1.0880v to 1.0500v and now rasised it back to 1.0880v not sure if I under voltaged too much with my 10% OC. CPU is 25% OC stable for months now at 1.3000v which is actually default for me.

Power turns on, fans turn on GPU fan, CPU fans, RAM fans, and case fans turn on. No post and video dosen't appear on monitor. Once I even heard the Windows start up sound but no video.

Any conclusions? Ideas? Does anyone else think my voltage was too low for my OC for boot up?

On occasion it was happening when I'd come back to turn on computer from sleep. Fans, lights, power, all turn on but no video.

If I'm playing games with no artifacts, streaming video, no crashes during heavy throttle, no BSOD's or black screens.

I await eveyones analysis.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14292077*
> Did you try clearing your cmos?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


Well as to my computer problem, I haven't cleared the CMOS yet. Interesting enough I put my GPU voltage back to it's default to 1.0880v and it's not doing it anylonger from either wake up from sleep or start up of windows. I originally had down voltaged it to 1.0500v. I didn't think that could happen to under voltage a GPU. At leasat for now.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Do you have the PC speaker hooked up so you can hear if it beeps or not?

You said you heard the windows start up sound, try booting the computer and letting it boot for 1-2 minutes, see if you hear the start up sound again, if you do then the videocard is most likely fried

When you say "No post" do you mean the monitors don't turn on and display the bios and windows start up screen, or "No post" as in you don't hear the mobo beep when starting up

You said it works fine now that you set the videocards voltage back to defaults, to me that just sounds like you didn't have enough voltage and it wasn't turning on, I'm surprised it didn't turn on its siren and scream bloody murder at you


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*


Do you have the PC speaker hooked up so you can hear if it beeps or not?

You said you heard the windows start up sound, try booting the computer and letting it boot for 1-2 minutes, see if you hear the start up sound again, if you do then the videocard is most likely fried

When you say "No post" do you mean the monitors don't turn on and display the bios and windows start up screen, or "No post" as in you don't hear the mobo beep when starting up

You said it works fine now that you set the videocards voltage back to defaults, to me that just sounds like you didn't have enough voltage and it wasn't turning on, I'm surprised it didn't turn on its siren and scream bloody murder at you


I don't have my start up sound 'on' for posting. I can see the red light show post when I start up on the mobo. When the issue was happening, no BIOS or windows start up screen and no sound that windows was even on.

Well before my GPU voltage was set back to default, which I had lowered from 10880v to 10500v to lower GPU temp, it would spark on all the fans, LED's, and not post.

Now it posts and seems to be working that I went back up to default GPU voltage, even from sleep mode.

When before I'd come back to wake up computer after it fell asleep and the keyboard and monitor stayed off.

I orignally thought it was my RAM OC and I've since brought that back down to default as well, and to be honest don't see any gains in the small OC I had so I'm going to leave it there for now.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## b0z0

This is how my system sits until I receive my psu, ram on Wednesday


----------



## mothow

I think when my P67 sabertooth comes back from RMA im gonna remove the heatshield

check out this review.It shows it with the shield removed

http://techreport.com/articles.x/20863/2


----------



## xmodifier

have anyone made a build with this motherboard on a military mod case?


----------



## iatacs19

Has anyone with a P67 Sabertooth successfully resumed from sleep?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iatacs19*


Has anyone with a P67 Sabertooth successfully resumed from sleep?


Are you recieivng a BSOD when you try to resume? I had the same issue with my X58.

Are you talking about the Windows 7 SP1 - BSOD "Internal_Power_Error" into 'Sleep' mode?

I had that issues and tracked down the fix here.

"Internal_Power_Error" hot fix link found here.

I had an issue where I couldn't wake up system from sleep shortly afterward but it was due to lowering my GPU voltage. Once I went back to default the problem went away.

Now I'm having other issues. But I don't think it's Windows or motherboard related. It must be my keyboard.

As of late I can wake it up but my keyboard is unresponsive along with windows even though mouse is working. I have to do a compelete restart to get keyboard responsive again.


----------



## eosgreen

i also cant resume from sleep but my main question is

since i had to use the MEMOK! button for my ripjaw ram which was not working before hitting the button, will this hurt my overclocking?


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;14361039*
> Are you recieivng a BSOD when you try to resume? I had the same issue with my X58.
> 
> Are you talking about the Windows 7 SP1 - BSOD "Internal_Power_Error" into 'Sleep' mode?
> 
> I had that issues and tracked down the fix here.
> 
> "Internal_Power_Error" hot fix link found here.
> 
> I had an issue where I couldn't wake up system from sleep shortly afterward but it was due to lowering my GPU voltage. Once I went back to default the problem went away.
> 
> Now I'm having other issues. But I don't think it's Windows or motherboard related. It must be my keyboard.
> 
> As of late I can wake it up but my keyboard is unresponsive along with windows even though mouse is working. I have to do a compelete restart to get keyboard responsive again.


The computer will sleep, then when I try to wake it up, it shuts down as in power off. Then I turn on the computer with the power button and everything comes back and resumes from sleep like nothing happened.


----------



## mothow

Im not sure what to do Asus just sent me back a brand new retail box P67 Sabertooth .I bought a P8Z68-V Pro when i had to RMA my P67 Sabertooth figuring id just sell the Sabertooth when i got it back .But now im having second thoughts!!!!!!!! The P8Z68-V Pro is a great board and i really like it but i really liked the Sabertooth also.I like how simple the sabertooth is and it offers everything i need atm and the P8Z68 offers what i need and much more.To much more really.I find myself disabling so many things that its seems to be a waste using this board.
I know i might need some of these feature's in the future but i dont atm.

What should i do? What would you do? Sell the Sabertooth or the P8Z68-V Pro and why


----------



## b0z0

Current setup, waiting for AD700's, SSD, 1TB WD black's, and second 570 GTX.
I'll try to get better pictures, it was taken from my Galaxy S in a darker room


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow;14418165*
> Im not sure what to do Asus just sent me back a brand new retail box P67 Sabertooth .I bought a P8Z68-V Pro when i had to RMA my P67 Sabertooth figuring id just sell the Sabertooth when i got it back .But now im having second thoughts!!!!!!!! The P8Z68-V Pro is a great board and i really like it but i really liked the Sabertooth also.I like how simple the sabertooth is and it offers everything i need atm and the P8Z68 offers what i need and much more.To much more really.I find myself disabling so many things that its seems to be a waste using this board.
> I know i might need some of these feature's in the future but i dont atm.
> 
> What should i do? What would you do? Sell the Sabertooth or the P8Z68-V Pro and why


Keep the sabertooth man. It's got everything you need like you said, same reason why I got mine. It has everything that I need. I don't need all the extra crap the p8z68-v offers. Sure I may need it in the future.. but by then I'll have my eyeballs on something newer and better. Like a board that offers pci-e 3.0 or something...


----------



## Vegiboy

Add me to the list


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hi everyone, does someone have a 120GB OCZ Agility 3 to the sabertooth x58 os installed on it? if yes did have to configure something plus how is it? is it giving any trouble and are you achieving some good write and read near the 500 that ocz stated? pleas reply because im thinking of getting one.

And did someone installed the new bios for x58? how is it?

thank you in advance.


----------



## t3haxle

I decided that instead of getting an 1100t and upgrading to bulldozer later, I'm just going to get a Sabertooth+i5 now. I'll tell you when to add me on there


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;14427222*
> hi everyone, does someone have a 120GB OCZ Agility 3 to the sabertooth x58 os installed on it? if yes did have to configure something plus how is it? is it giving any trouble and are you achieving some good write and read near the 500 that ocz stated? pleas reply because im thinking of getting one.
> 
> And did someone installed the new bios for x58? how is it?
> 
> thank you in advance.


before you pull the trigger in any SATA 3 SSD, keep in mind that the Marvell controller on the x58 board is crap, you are not going to see anything near 400MB read/write (Marvell controller maxes out at 400MB). The fastest I've ever got with a vertex 3 max iops was, around 350/240. So you are better off with some of the SATA 2 SSDs.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Has anyone measured the hole spacing on the mosfet sinks on the P67 sabertooth? I would love to throw some enzotech or thermalright sinks on the mosfets on this board.

Edit: It looks like an MST-88 might fit the upper mosfet sink. The rear sink is around 110mm long. I don't know of any aftermarket sinks that long. It looks like I'll be sticking with stock cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14428196*
> before you pull the trigger in any SATA 3 SSD, keep in mind that the Marvell controller on the x58 board is crap, you are not going to see anything near 400MB read/write (Marvell controller maxes out at 400MB). The fastest I've ever got with a vertex 3 max iops was, around 350/240. So you are better off with some of the SATA 2 SSDs.


I agree. In most random reads and writes its slower than the Intel ports and nowhere near as stable. I had data corruption with a C300 on the marvell port on my old P55a UD3. In fact I've had issues with the Marvel ports on my P45 too. I stay away from those now.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14428196*
> before you pull the trigger in any SATA 3 SSD, keep in mind that the Marvell controller on the x58 board is crap, you are not going to see anything near 400MB read/write (Marvell controller maxes out at 400MB). The fastest I've ever got with a vertex 3 max iops was, around 350/240. So you are better off with some of the SATA 2 SSDs.


thanks for the info, really helped thanks alot.


----------



## chrischoi

In Device Manager...

It shows I need drivers for
PCI Data Acquisition and Signal Processing Controller
PCI Simple Communications Controller
SM Bus Controller

Any help? Sorry. I'm pretty new to this.


----------



## mothow

All the drivers and updated bios etc you need

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/SABERTOOTH_P67/


----------



## mothow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EM2J*


Keep the sabertooth man. It's got everything you need like you said, same reason why I got mine. It has everything that I need. I don't need all the extra crap the p8z68-v offers. Sure I may need it in the future.. but by then I'll have my eyeballs on something newer and better. Like a board that offers pci-e 3.0 or something...


I got a good offer on the board so i ended up selling it







.I didnt really want to sell it but i would have had to uninstall everything and do another OS install.It was just to much work.But i really did wanna go back to the Sabertooth.


----------



## XiDillon

While looking over the first post I find it funny that they offer a random fan for the p55 board but NO fan for their p67 board where theres actually an obvious mount for it....


----------



## bambino167

Can i join the club







I just switched over from a AMD 1055T to a i5 2500k Sabertooth P67 MB. I got tried of waiting for BD. So is there anything to look out for this MB?


----------



## JoshHuman

So much for those military grade components...


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Looks like a loose connection on half of that 4+4 pin. Resistance=Heat


----------



## JoshHuman

Could have been, but it had been running for 4 months :/


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshHuman*


Could have been, but it had been running for 4 months :/


it will run until the plug melts. Its like drawing 20Amps from a 15Amps socket, it will work untill the hole wiring melts. Good luck with the RMA.


----------



## Konflux

You can add me, i have the x58 version.

dont have it right here tho, its at service, but it should be back sometime next week.


----------



## bambino167

Question guys, do u think i should update my bois from 1502 to 1801? is there any pro and cons with 1801?


----------



## Eric Barney

What is a good temperature reading on the north bridge of the Sabertooth X58? I finally got around to installing monitor software, and noticed my NB was running at 60C during normal use. (Not gaming, or any other intense task)
I added a small fan to blow air on to the heatsink, and that lowered the temp to 55C. 
Seems a bit warm to me, But I can be bit cautious when it comes to this...


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eric Barney*


What is a good temperature reading on the north bridge of the Sabertooth X58? I finally got around to installing monitor software, and noticed my NB was running at 60C during normal use. (Not gaming, or any other intense task)
I added a small fan to blow air on to the heatsink, and that lowered the temp to 55C. 
Seems a bit warm to me, But I can be bit cautious when it comes to this...


Is that when running a game? Cause for a X58 chipset that northbridge is ice cold, most of them run 80C


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bambino167*


Question guys, do u think i should update my bois from 1502 to 1801? is there any pro and cons with 1801?


Im running 1602 right now. I plan on updating the bios when the weather finally cools down a bit so that I can stress test my oc after the update.

Updating the bios is never a bad idea. A lot of the times there are fixes not listed in the change log.


----------



## apostolis159

Hello guys! I am a new owner of the Sabertooth X58!
I would like to ask you about bios updates.
How can I do it? Just download the latest bios update through AsusUpdate and install it? Is there something I need to know, or I just follow the instuctions in the booklet? Is there any chance to lose settings or any data?


----------



## mothow

make sure your 100% stable which usally means setting everything to default to be safe.Then you can flash through AI suite


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*


Is that when running a game? Cause for a X58 chipset that northbridge is ice cold, most of them run 80C


It gets a little above 60C when playing Fallout3. (Yes, I am playing F3) But that is after I rigged up a small fan to circulate air directly on to the NB heatsink.
I never checked it while playing crysis. But there was some seriously warm air exiting my case while playing that game...

My temp monitor is set to warn me if the temp excedes 77C. I guess that is OK?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

The X58 northbridge is notorious for running hot. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Eric Barney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*


The X58 northbridge is notorious for running hot. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


I'll try... Just trying to avoid any problems. Like: Short lifespan of MB.
Here's a photo of my fan rig. It's the small fan hanging below my CPU cooling fan.


----------



## chrischoi

My Thermal Radar is unreliable... it jumps from normal temps... up to 86 - 102 Celcius. Like just random spikes. They jump for 1 second and they are back to normal. Poop.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


My Thermal Radar is unreliable... it jumps from normal temps... up to 86 - 102 Celcius. Like just random spikes. They jump for 1 second and they are back to normal. Poop.


Everyone gets this

Worst of all is after a day or so, thermal radar will lock up some of the temperature readings and they won't function again until a reboot

I don't use it anymore, I just use Aida64, gives me everything and it doesn't lock up either


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


My Thermal Radar is unreliable... it jumps from normal temps... up to 86 - 102 Celcius. Like just random spikes. They jump for 1 second and they are back to normal. Poop.


Same thing happens to me. At least in the Asus software. I've always had issues with Asus's buggy software. I never leave that crap installed on my computer.

Those odd readings don't seem to pop up with Adia64. Although it misses a couple of sensors.


----------



## mothow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrischoi*


My Thermal Radar is unreliable... it jumps from normal temps... up to 86 - 102 Celcius. Like just random spikes. They jump for 1 second and they are back to normal. Poop.


 It never worked right for me either chris.


----------



## Arizonian

Having issues where I turn on power in the morning after being 'off'. The system dosen't post. All the fans turn on, CPU, GPU, RAM, case, including neon LED lights.

At first I thought it was the RAM, since I was buying my kids some RAM I upgraded mine to 12GB of Corsair Vengeance. No over clock on RAM. Still have the problem.

I ran Memtest on the RAM and nothing wrong. All three sticks just fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


Having issues where I turn on power in the morning after being 'off'. The system dosen't post. All the fans turn on, CPU, GPU, RAM, case, including neon LED lights.

At first I thought it was the RAM, since I was buying my kids some RAM I upgraded mine to 12GB of Corsair Vengeance. No over clock on RAM. Still have the problem.

I ran Memtest on the RAM and nothing wrong. All three sticks just fine.

Any ideas?


did you try clearing the cmos?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*


did you try clearing the cmos?


Yes. Cleared CMOS. Same issue. Video card back down to stock, same issue. It only happens after complete power down and only if I leave it off for a good while.

If I try to restart right after power down it works fine. If I shut down system come back in morning it hangs and dosen't allow post to kick system on.

It's like it only happens when it gets cold, has time to be off for a while.


----------



## nicolasl46

So how do you manage to turn on the computer after being off all night?


----------



## Simonno10

Hi guys. I've encountered a serious problem with this board (Sabertooth X-58). I replaced a Noctura cpu fan with a new cpu fan NZXT and system booted fine and loaded windows 7 no problem. As soon as I rebooted all hell broke loose. All leds light lit up and couldn't get into bios etc. After reseating the cpu,video card,memory it still wont recover. I have cleared the cmos and followed the instructions with the jumper. What I'm getting now is the bios recovery screen and it's picked up the rom (latest version) on my usb stick but nothing happens. I have left it for 30mins and nothing. I have tried the cd but get an error saying bios is too old.

No idea what else to try and I'm thinking the board is unrecoverable unless someone can suggest something that I haven't tried? I was extrenely careful with the cpu fan install and have no idea why suddenly this is all happening.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nicolasl46

wht do you mean with BIOS recovery screen? It doesn't POST?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14556923*
> So how do you manage to turn on the computer after being off all night?


Start / Shut Down through windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14557703*
> wht do you mean with BIOS recovery screen? It doesn't POST?


No not BIOS recovery. Just turning on the computer after being off all night. Simple power switch ON. All the fans start, LED lights, and no post to start computer. It just sits there, black screen, not starting up.

At first I thought it was RAM, so I did checks on slot 2/4/6 with single RAM and Memtests. I even bought new RAM as I was going to upgrde anyway.

Still same problem. I'm heavily leaning toward RAM slots on motherboard or further into mother board problem now.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hi can you tell me how to change the Sata Mode to ACHI in the x58 pleas.


----------



## nicolasl46

Arizonian, while the computer is on, does it freeze, or you feel a lack of performance? something that could relate to poor memory performance?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0;14558207*
> hi can you tell me how to change the Sata Mode to ACHI in the x58 pleas.


You should find this menu under Main > Storage configuration









If you have installed Windows with IDE mode then changing to AHCI mode without a registry fix will end up with BSOD. You can enable IDE, AHCI and RAID modes with these registry edits:

Enable switching between all IDE/AHCI/RAID modes by changing "Start" values in these keys to 0 (Win 7 / Vista ONLY)

Code:



Code:


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci\Start
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Pciide\Start  
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStorV\Start


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;14558621*
> You should find this menu under Main > Storage configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have installed Windows with IDE mode then changing to AHCI mode without a registry fix will end up with BSOD. You can enable IDE, AHCI and RAID modes with these registry edits:
> 
> Enable switching between all IDE/AHCI/RAID modes by changing "Start" values in these keys to 0 (Win 7 / Vista ONLY)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci\Start
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Pciide\Start
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStorV\Start


thanks


----------



## Simonno10

Quote:



wht do you mean with BIOS recovery screen? It doesn't POST?


Ok what I mean is there's no post beep and the screen displays a dos like screen with the words bad bios checksum running Bios Recovery then it proceeds to check the disc drive for the bios rom then the usb which I've placed the latest bios rom file and it finds it and says Reading "SABTOX58.rom" then just does nothing. I've tried it again this morning and it just sits there saying it's reading. Left it for 30mins.

The place of purchase is closed on weekends so I can't call them to get a replacement board under warranty (purchased May 2010). Also of note the only red led light that's on is the memory light (hard on not flashing). If I press the memory check button the pc tries to boot and I get 2 beeps and then the pc just keeps rebooting over and over. I have tried 3 different memory configs ( I'm using Patriot Sector 7 3x2gig sticks DDR3) and have tried having 1 stick then 2 then 3, nothing works.

UPDATE:

I just finished taking everything off the MB and checked it over nothing stood out as unusual so put it all back together with everything installed and the light for the memory is the only led that's on and get the same screen with the bios recovery etc.

I don't have any other memory to test.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


So how do you manage to turn on the computer after being off all night?


Have to turn it on and off twice to get it to boot. It never works first time power on. I have to hold to shut down, then try again. Second time, sometimes three times is the charm.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


Arizonian, while the computer is on, does it freeze, or you feel a lack of performance? something that could relate to poor memory performance?


Nope, once running everything is fine. I play Crysis 2 and even in 3D Vision without any problems. Kids play Minecraft all day long hours at a time with no hiccups.

Video streaming, internet browsing, no hang ups.


----------



## bak3donh1gh

Hey guys just reinstalled my os and updated my bios to 1850 does anyone know if theres a known problem with sleep not working properly? My fans turn off but about 3 seconds later they turn back on. It doesnt seem to care when i boot up again that i held down the shutdown button to get the fans/lights off.


----------



## Simonno10

I purchased a new battery to rule that out but it didn't fix the issue. Still no post beep sound and goes straight to the screen saying it's recovering the bios from my usb stick but nothing happens. Memory light is hard on and pressing the memory check button doesn't fix it.

I'm out of ideas so will be asking for a replacement under warranty.


----------



## chrischoi

Stupid question.

I just ordered a Asus Essence STX.

Think it will fit with a GTX 550 - 570 and a wireless card?

Figured the Essence STX on top, GPU, wireless...

I just want to be prepared if it doesn't. I'm gonna have to switch to the card and I won't be hard wired.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;14565704*
> Nope, once running everything is fine. I play Crysis 2 and even in 3D Vision without any problems. Kids play Minecraft all day long hours at a time with no hiccups.
> 
> Video streaming, internet browsing, no hang ups.


I see that you are OCd, did you reset everything back to stock? Did you try flashing a new BIOS by any chance?


----------



## mothow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;14552789*
> Having issues where I turn on power in the morning after being 'off'. The system dosen't post. All the fans turn on, CPU, GPU, RAM, case, including neon LED lights.
> 
> At first I thought it was the RAM, since I was buying my kids some RAM I upgraded mine to 12GB of Corsair Vengeance. No over clock on RAM. Still have the problem.
> 
> I ran Memtest on the RAM and nothing wrong. All three sticks just fine.
> 
> Any ideas?


DO you have to reset the bios.I had this problem also but mine the bios would reset to default.I eneded up RMAing the board and Asus sent me a brand new P67 Sabertooth


----------



## mothow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14568869*
> Stupid question.
> 
> I just ordered a Asus Essence STX.
> 
> Think it will fit with a GTX 550 - 570 and a wireless card?
> 
> Figured the Essence STX on top, GPU, wireless...
> 
> I just want to be prepared if it doesn't. I'm gonna have to switch to the card and I won't be hard wired.


It should my X-FI Titanium Fatal1ty (PCI-E)fit np on that board with my two GTX470's and they are about the same size


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothow*


It should my X-FI Titanium Fatal1ty (PCI-E)fit np on that board with my two GTX470's and they are about the same size


I'm just worried about my wireless card.


----------



## mothow

As long as your not running SLI or CF you should be ok.Are u getting a GTX570?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14569310*
> I see that you are OCd, did you reset everything back to stock? Did you try flashing a new BIOS by any chance?


No haven't tried new BIOS. Why would a moderate CPU OC keep me from posting. I did it directly from BIOS and used figures that others can reach 4.0Ghz but I only gave it a 25% OC boost to 3.80 instead.

Video card has a 13% OC on it and as for the video card that is back to default. Still have the issue. Cleared CMOS still had the issue. What update should I be funnin


----------



## nicolasl46

I'm just trying to figure what could help. You know how computers are? One day they work wonderfully, and the next they don't even want to boot. PC's are really temperamental. Maybe your BIOS got corrupted somehow, check which one you are running ad see if you have the latest, if you do, try flashing it again. Keep in mind that even if some settings worked for somebody else with your same hardware, it might not work for you, specially with all the different batches and such. Is like with Sandy Bridge, some people can go over the 5GHz barrier on air, and some others can even get pass 4.6GHz on water. You have to keep trying until you find whats causing the problem. Question, did you change timing or voltage on your memory?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow;14571606*
> As long as your not running SLI or CF you should be ok.Are u getting a GTX570?


I'm gonna get something. Gonna pull the trigger any second now. I just don't know what I want.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

ok then hi guys, need some help, with a sound card. So im upgrading the sound card actually putting one. i have 3 choices:
1.Creative XFi X FataliTy Prof 
2. Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD
3. Asus Xonar D2X/XDT

so basically what i need is a good clear and crisp sound good or gaming and movies, but more for gaming plus i only use 5.1 headset.

ok then removed choice 2 reason it doesn't support 5.1. im rally going for the asus read a lot of good reviews on it, and better yet it's sexy


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I love my Xonar DX and all but most games don't work properly with EAX enabled. Most recently Far Cry would crash when I enabled EAX 2.0 support. Other than that its great but EAX is nice in a lot of older games.


----------



## spajdr

Hello guys,
Before my smash my x58 sabertooth with hammer, anyone else experienced weird tripple reset after updating to latest bios (not exactly issue with latest, but also with little older ones). My original bios was 0702, which is not available anywhere (i checked this thread and divide_by_zero didnt mention download link even though someone told at page 23 he does at top of the some page). Now to my problem, first problem is that i only get 4GB RAM detected when i got 6GB RAM, but that i will look on later. But what bugs me is that whenever i reset pc, it shutdown once, then goes up again, shutdown again and on third boot it continues normally, with old bios it was fine, i tried to downgrade to 0802 for example, but it gives me invalid bootblock or something like that. Normally i wouldnt mind and just throw motherboard to RMA, but i have installed watercooling and it takes some time to remove it from my case. For information i dont know what memory sticks i got exactly, only that its some 1600Mhz 3x2GB.
So can these tripple reboots be related to improperly detecting ram at bios post?
By the way if anyone have 0702 bios, please post it somewhere.

Thanks in advance
spajdr

EDIT.: ok memory is 6GB RAM OCZ Intel Extreme XMP 1600MHz
http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr3-pc3-12800-intel-i7-triple-channel.html
(which worked in previous now dead mobo Asus Rampage Gene II just fine)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothow*


DO you have to reset the bios.I had this problem also but mine the bios would reset to default.I eneded up RMAing the board and Asus sent me a brand new P67 Sabertooth


First thanks for the responses from everyone that's tried to help. Much appreciated.

Mothow - I own the i7 950 CPU so if I do any RMA it will be for another X58.

Yeah, now I have issues where I can't wake the computer up. Shaking my mouse has no response and the keyboard dosen't wake as if my USB ports in the back aren't responding to being woke up. No video. If I wasn't having issues with it not even posting I'd check my video card but I'm not leaning toward it being the culprit. I've run tests on it without any problems.

I've got CPU back to stock with same issues. I'm going to go through an RMA it looks like. I'm a bit bummed because in the interim it's going to be two to three weeks of being down as I have no back up yet. (Still building the kids rig which won't be ready until February).

This was happening with my 8 month old BFG EX 1000 watt PSU and with my new Corsair HX 1050 Watt PSU, so I know it's not a power issue and can rule that out.

It was happening with my 6GB Corsair Dominator RAM and also with the replaced 12GB Corsair Vengeance RAM. SO I know it's not the RAM.

I also thought it could be that I down volted my video card from it's default of 1.0880v to 1.0500v but it's still happening with default voltage which is higher. So I know it's not the video card.

I'm a bit bummed that such a valued product like the Sabertooth X58 has failed and after only a very short time as I've only had my mobo since December 28th.

Next stop is to call Asus and go from there.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What BIOS version are you guys with P67's running these days? I'm on 1801....


----------



## Arizonian

Hmmm....just noticed I was on the orignal BIOS 05005 and I just updated it to 1201. I'm hoping this would fix it. Will find out soon enough.

Also noticed my default is wanting to put my RAM at 8.8.8.20 1T 1.375v when it should be 9.9.9.24 1T 1.500v so that might be part of my problems. Though I did have it to the right RAM timmings when it didn't post before. I was trying default everything and that might have been my wake from sleep problem.


----------



## mothow

sorry im not sure how I missed that u have an x58 sabertooth


----------



## chrischoi

Won't wake after sleep. Poop.

Does anyone have a picture of a 50x50x10 fan installed? I need to see if it's flush or if the fan sticks out... I have a sound card in that top slot.

Thanks.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

The fan sticks out and will block anything from being used in the top pci-slot.


----------



## Sneakybastard

Trying to OC my w3680 on my new x58 Sabertooth, but the voltages do not add up. In bios I set 1.65v DRAM, but looking in Intel Extreme Tuning it says 1.27v. Which one is right?

And would also like to know if anybody with a i7 970, 980x or 990x and a Sabertooth would be kind enough to share their voltages?

ATM mine look like following (IET then)

1.394 vcore
1.35 QPI/VTT
1.30 DRAM
1.1 ICH & IOH
133x33 = 4400 MHz


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;14631698*
> The fan sticks out and will block anything from being used in the top pci-slot.


Damn.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneakybastard;14631731*
> Trying to OC my w3680 on my new x58 Sabertooth, but the voltages do not add up. In bios I set 1.65v DRAM, but looking in Intel Extreme Tuning it says 1.27v. Which one is right?
> 
> And would also like to know if anybody with a i7 970, 980x or 990x and a Sabertooth would be kind enough to share their voltages?
> 
> ATM mine look like following (IET then)
> 
> 1.394 vcore
> 1.35 QPI/VTT
> 1.30 DRAM
> 1.1 ICH & IOH
> 133x33 = 4400 MHz


That Intel ExtremeTuning Utility is really not a good tool. I tried using it to over clock my CPU but ending up learning my BIOS and doing it myself. As for your issue I'm not sure.


----------



## Sneakybastard

Had bios 0702 installed. Upgraded to the latest. Let's hope it fixed my problems.


----------



## Sneakybastard

The upgraded bios seems to have fixed the clocking problem.

However, I seem to get poor grafics performance since I changed to the Sabertooth. Can't seem to find the problem. The PCI link as running @ 16x according to cpu-z & gpu-z. Crossfire is working according to gpu-z.
Have the latest drivers for mobo and 6950 along with latest CAP.
Did a fresch Win7 64-bit install. Same problem.
Both gpus seem to work at 100% load.

Yet I get around 9600p in 3dmark11 when I should be seeing ~10500p. Same goes for Unigene Heaven. Get 1500p when I should get 2000p+


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hi guys, need some help on where is best to put the sound card above the gpu or below, which is best? i think if i put it above the gpu might cause some hot bobble between them and might the sound card get hot from the gpu.

And how can i disable the on-board sound card on the x58?


----------



## VaporXtreme

Question about p67.

When i start it up it boots 2 times i see the tuf logo 2 times is that normal. Does it like double boot


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


hi guys, need some help on where is best to put the sound card above the gpu or below, which is best? i think if i put it above the gpu might cause some hot bobble between them and might the sound card get hot from the gpu.

And how can i disable the on-board sound card on the x58?


there should be an option to disable on-board devices (or something like that) in that menu you can disable LAN adapters, usb controllers, audio controllers, etc. As for the sound car I would put it on top of the GPU, to not restrict the fan or airflow to it.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VaporXtreme*


Question about p67.

When i start it up it boots 2 times i see the tuf logo 2 times is that normal. Does it like double boot


do you see that the lights on your case or mobo go on and off twice? if not is not double posting. My P8P67 Pro does the same thing, if you are unsure I would suggest disabling the POST logo screen, by seeing the actual POST you will be able to tell if it is double posting or not.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


there should be an option to disable on-board devices (or something like that) in that menu you can disable LAN adapters, usb controllers, audio controllers, etc. As for the sound car I would put it on top of the GPU, to not restrict the fan or airflow to it.


oh ic thanks


----------



## VaporXtreme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


do you see that the lights on your case or mobo go on and off twice? if not is not double posting. My P8P67 Pro does the same thing, if you are unsure I would suggest disabling the POST logo screen, by seeing the actual POST you will be able to tell if it is double posting or not.


yes i see it go on and off 2 times i wanted to know if this is a know problem or only me again


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadShot_1.0*


oh ic thanks


Don't forget the "+ rep" button.


----------



## nicolasl46

^ LOL what he said


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VaporXtreme*


yes i see it go on and off 2 times i wanted to know if this is a know problem or only me again


I'm afraid I will let somebody with a P67 Sabertooth answer this. When I had double posting on my P8P67 all I needed was a BIOS update that was released to solve this problem (among others)


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


I'm afraid I will let somebody with a P67 Sabertooth answer this. When I had double posting on my P8P67 all I needed was a BIOS update that was released to solve this problem (among others)


Which bios update resolved the issue for you?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*


Which bios update resolved the issue for you?


the latest one that came out for my board, can't recall. But you should see whats available for your board.

BTW: what kind of corsair memory are you running? What speed is it rated and whats the actual speed you are running it? Did you activate the XMP profile, which autimatically sets the memory speed, timing, and voltage? I remember that my brother had the same problem, and we found that it was improper memory settings. Double check on that.


----------



## VaporXtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14652936*
> the latest one that came out for my board, can't recall. But you should see whats available for your board.
> 
> BTW: what kind of corsair memory are you running? What speed is it rated and whats the actual speed you are running it? Did you activate the XMP profile, which autimatically sets the memory speed, timing, and voltage? I remember that my brother had the same problem, and we found that it was improper memory settings. Double check on that.


dam i didnt know to activate that

i thought when u pop in everything you dont have to change anything on the bios


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporXtreme;14654614*
> dam i didnt know to activate that
> 
> i thought when u pop in everything you dont have to change anything on the bios


nope, it usually runs at a lower speed than rated on the box, by activating the XMP profiles, you can choose the profile set by the memory manufacturer and sometimes it might give you the option to choose intel's profile.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46;14652936*
> the latest one that came out for my board, can't recall. But you should see whats available for your board.
> 
> BTW: what kind of corsair memory are you running? What speed is it rated and whats the actual speed you are running it? Did you activate the XMP profile, which autimatically sets the memory speed, timing, and voltage? I remember that my brother had the same problem, and we found that it was improper memory settings. Double check on that.


Oh, I'm not having any issues but I did disable the C-states and most things that I didn't need like the marvel sata controller when I heard about these issues. I was just wondering which one worked for you.

I'm still on an older bios. I'm not having any issues so I'm not really in any rush to update. I will when the weather cools off and I can really stress test my overclock after the update.


----------



## Arizonian

Which model # for CMOS replacement battery for X58 board?

I'm going to try and see if replacing my CMOS battery clears up the problem I'm having with waking up from sleep mode. Maybe it's a weak battery after nine months. I'm desperate and will exhaust all my avenues before RMA.


----------



## nicolasl46

^ don't be so scared about RMAing your board to ASUS, it took them 5 business days to return my board after they received it. Asus customer service is a little slow over the phone, but their RMA department works great. I mean, if it comes to sending your board in, you'll probably be a week without the computer, I know it sucks, but you'll rest assured once your board is back.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;14674302*
> Which model # for CMOS replacement battery for X58 board?
> 
> I'm going to try and see if replacing my CMOS battery clears up the problem I'm having with waking up from sleep mode. Maybe it's a weak battery after nine months. I'm desperate and will exhaust all my avenues before RMA.


I recently had to replace my CMOS battery - it had gone bad after only 8 months. Whenever I would shut down my computer and unplug the PSU to install a new part/clean it out/re-wire manage, I would lose all BIOS settings (RAID array, overclocks, etc).

It will say right on it when you pop out the battery. I am at work at cannot remember 100% but it was either 2016 or 2032.

Good luck! Hope it resolves the issue. Either way, it's only like 5 bucks and will serve as a good backup later if it doesn't resolve your issue.


----------



## Choopy!

(Hey, I posted this in the AMD video card section, not sure if that was the right place as this could be a motherboard problem as well. Anybody know a way to solve this?)

I've got a problem that I was hoping you all could help me with.

A while back my old ref 6970 gave out, and I RMA'd and was sent a replacement of the new model by sapphire. In the meantime I got a smaller case and was using a gtx 470 as my main gpu. Now that I have a case that can accommodate the 6970 again, I removed the nvidia drivers and installed the 6970 in the uppermost pcie x16 slot of my sabertooth p67 only to get no signal to my monitor.

The pci LED on my motherboard is lit up when I have the 6970 inserted into the highest pcie x16 slot, however the gtx 470 worked fine in the same slot. I've even reinserted the gtx 470 into the slot and it works fine, even without the drivers installed my monitor still detects a signal and i'm able to access the pc as normal.

I then installed the 6970 into the bottom pcie x8 slot on the sabertooth, and it actually displays a signal.

I'm really confused, is this a card issue or a motherboard issue? It seems weird that the gtx 470 would still work perfectly fine in the upper pci x16 slot when the 6970 won't, but the 6970 is functional in the lower pci x8 slot.

The motherboard is up to date with the latest bios. I've tried clearing the cmos (also by removing the mobo battery) and it didn't fix the issue.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*


I recently had to replace my CMOS battery - it had gone bad after only 8 months. Whenever I would shut down my computer and unplug the PSU to install a new part/clean it out/re-wire manage, I would lose all BIOS settings (RAID array, overclocks, etc).

It will say right on it when you pop out the battery. I am at work at cannot remember 100% but it was either 2016 or 2032.

Good luck! Hope it resolves the issue. Either way, it's only like 5 bucks and will serve as a good backup later if it doesn't resolve your issue.


CR2032 3v - you were right. Replaced it and will find out if it works in due time.

Edited to add update: Well Nerdy the CMOS battery was the problem this whole time of racking my brains out and problem solving from RAM and BIOS settings.

Also thanks for everyone else who gave their advice and opinions. It's a great thread for ASUS Sabertooth owners of both X58 and P67 to come to with great OCN support. Kudos!


----------



## koshia

Just reading some of you guys' post on the Thermal Radar vs. Core Temp readings...

Some of you are idling at 25c -- seems okay to me, but kinda high compared to mine. Is this Idled OC'd?

Thermal radar reports idling @ 19C w/ core temp idle @ 27C.

Seems even with 60% - 70% CPU utilization, my temps doesn't go higher than 25C. This is with stock Ghz i7 2600K.


----------



## ShamisOMally

With Thermal Radar I get idle 25C overclocked, Core Temp idle reports 40C, which baffles me since I have a VERY high end cooler on it PLUS extra Scythe fan applying additional air, one fan it almost beats every heatsink on the market, two fans it should easily beat all heatsinks on the market other then a full official watercooling rig (Not those Corsair Hydro's)

But yeah, Coretemp is reporting 10-15C higher at all times then Thermal Radar, and I point my heatgun at the heatsink base and I get the same temperature as thermal radar, so I dunno what to tell you


----------



## animal0307

Can someone talk me out of the P67 Sabertooth? How friendly is it for overclocking? I will pair with a 2500k and probably won't overclock much if at all to be honest. I really am buying it just for the Thermal Armor and its drop dead gorgeous looks. Also what ram should I pair with? I will be using a Noctua C14 so there is a height limit.


----------



## ShamisOMally

According to tech sites its one of the most friendly overclocking boards out there, the parts quality on the board is so high that its 8 phases deliver cleaner power then some of the 20 phase boards, while operating cooler


----------



## animal0307

I knew it was high quality. I've heard it can used as a server board due it reliability and the 5 year warranty is pretty nice too.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea it is and i have thought of getting a sandy bridge November when Black Fridays starts


----------



## animal0307

Oh genius!!! I think I can wait that long. It will give me time to really save up money to drop $700 on an upgrade.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## SuperBock

Hi guys just to show some pics of one of my Sabertooth rig the P67 one, the other is a 55I of my daughter:




























Thanks


----------



## Bacchus

Hiya!

So far just the basics, no big modification except for the fans:


----------



## Ross L

Hi,

I've read on various forums that numerous people are having the issue I am having and I'm hoping someone can help me solve it, as it is mildly annoying.

When I press the power button on my PC (spec below) the light turns on and you hear everything come to life for about 4 seconds. Then all of a sudden it will cut out for about 2-3 seconds and then start booting up again. Is there a fix for this? I have updated my BIOS to the latest available and this hasn't fixed the issue.

Also is there a fix for the double boot screen showing up? Seems a bit odd that it comes up twice.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Ross


----------



## ShamisOMally

I occasionally still get the double boots even with the 1850 bios, I don't think there is any solution too it, I just grin and bare it, it only makes the boot up 10+ seconds longer when it happens regardless


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*


I occasionally still get the double boots even with the 1850 bios, I don't think there is any solution too it, I just grin and bare it, it only makes the boot up 10+ seconds longer when it happens regardless


Have you tried turning off the Marvell sata controller and the USB 3.0 controller?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally;14909149*
> I occasionally still get the double boots even with the 1850 bios, I don't think there is any solution too it, I just grin and bare it, it only makes the boot up 10+ seconds longer when it happens regardless


Did you check your memory speed and timings? Make sure they are on manufacturers specs and see what happens

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*


Did you check your memory speed and timings? Make sure they are on manufacturers specs and see what happens

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


Still happens, its not a error, its just a double boot

P67's have been known to do it for ages, its something about the PCI-E bus and videocards, it doesn't bother me, only takes like an extra 10 seconds to boot up, nothings hurt by it

And its rare, its like 1 in 100 boots I'll get it, or 1 in 3 boots if I kill the power supply's power sword or switch, wait 5 minutes and turn it back on/plug it back in, then I'll get it


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*


Still happens, its not a error, its just a double boot

P67's have been known to do it for ages, its something about the PCI-E bus and videocards, it doesn't bother me, only takes like an extra 10 seconds to boot up, nothings hurt by it

And its rare, its like 1 in 100 boots I'll get it, or 1 in 3 boots if I kill the power supply's power sword or switch, wait 5 minutes and turn it back on/plug it back in, then I'll get it


It used to happen to me and my brother (different p67 board) my solution was to put my memory on xmp profile instead of automatic, and his solution was to update his BIOS because he had a first release

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesae

Hi all,

Recently built a system with this mobo and an Asus GTX 580 Direct CUII in a Lian-Li PC Z60 case.

Thanks to Thermal Radar we now have even more parameters to obsess over- under load (ie. during games) the usb front header temp hits low 70s centigrade and the SATA 6 temp is not far behind. I took this screenshot after ~40 mintues of Shogun2 at 1080p ultra settings:










I'm certain it's the video card's stiffener plate/heatsink, which gets quite hot. I've circled the area here:










Do you guys think low 70c is OK?

Does anyone else have this experience?

Thanks! Wish I found this forum a long time ago...


----------



## animal0307

I am now a Proud owner of a Sabertooth P67, and 2 more Noctua P14'2


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesae;14984346*
> Hi all,
> 
> Recently built a system with this mobo and an Asus GTX 580 Direct CUII in a Lian-Li PC Z60 case.
> 
> Thanks to Thermal Radar we now have even more parameters to obsess over- under load (ie. during games) the usb front header temp hits low 70s centigrade and the SATA 6 temp is not far behind. I took this screenshot after ~40 mintues of Shogun2 at 1080p ultra settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain it's the video card's stiffener plate/heatsink, which gets quite hot. I've circled the area here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think low 70c is OK?
> 
> Does anyone else have this experience?
> 
> Thanks! Wish I found this forum a long time ago...


Why did you take the fans off your Direct CU II?

That videocard has a vent there to allow air to escape for cooling the VRM's, if you took the fans off the videocard, the VRM's get super hot, and the heatsink passively dumps the heat there against your mobo

EDIT: NM, I can see the fans now, just looked weird

Hmmm, have you tried aiming a secondary fan at the back of your case there?

Or how is the airflow in your case? High airflow should dump all that heat out, and the Direct CU II dumps hot air into your case, not out of your case


----------



## Wogga

hello
here is my naked sabertooth


----------



## EmptyBarrel

My P67 Sabertooth, nevermind cabeling, not done yet.


----------



## mikesae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally;15018010*
> Why did you take the fans off your Direct CU II?
> 
> That videocard has a vent there to allow air to escape for cooling the VRM's, if you took the fans off the videocard, the VRM's get super hot, and the heatsink passively dumps the heat there against your mobo
> 
> EDIT: NM, I can see the fans now, just looked weird
> 
> Hmmm, have you tried aiming a secondary fan at the back of your case there?
> 
> Or how is the airflow in your case? High airflow should dump all that heat out, and the Direct CU II dumps hot air into your case, not out of your case


I ended up ditching my Lian Li case and re-installing everything in a Fractal Design R3.

With 1 front intake, 1 rear exhaust and 1 side exhaust the USB 3 sensor doesn't go over 69deg anymore. Good enough for me...


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ross L;14909049*
> Hi,
> 
> I've read on various forums that numerous people are having the issue I am having and I'm hoping someone can help me solve it, as it is mildly annoying.
> 
> When I press the power button on my PC (spec below) the light turns on and you hear everything come to life for about 4 seconds. Then all of a sudden it will cut out for about 2-3 seconds and then start booting up again. Is there a fix for this? I have updated my BIOS to the latest available and this hasn't fixed the issue.
> 
> Also is there a fix for the double boot screen showing up? Seems a bit odd that it comes up twice.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ross


i had the same issue but mines did that same process about 2/3 time before it boots. the problem was at least with mine, was that a fan connected to the fan 1 was causing it. when i removed it, it worked. try remove the ram, or clear cmos


----------



## momonz

hi sabertooth owners,

I just bought a Sabertooth P67 last Sunday, I noticed that the TUF logo displays 3 times during boot. Is this normal? If I disable displaying the TUF logo, I could see the American Megatrends screen twice, the first one being so quick it would just flash like a lightning on my screen.

I have updated my BIOS to version 1850 which I think is the latest from: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/SABERTOOTH_P67/#download

Thanks for any help


----------



## Compaddict

*Sabertooth P67 Owners - HELP!*

My board did not come with the assistant fan screws!







If anyone has a set they don't plan on using, would you please PM me. I already have my fan and would really like to put it in.







I prefer not to deal with ASUS if I don't have to.

Thanks ...


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict;15090885*
> *Sabertooth P67 Owners - HELP!*
> 
> My board did not come with the assistant fan screws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has a set they don't plan on using, would you please PM me. I already have my fan and would really like to put it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer not to deal with ASUS if I don't have to.
> 
> Thanks ...


Pull out one of the nubby ones that in the board and head to you nearest hardware story and locate the bolt bins. Match the thread count and size. Most places have a gauge system to figure it out. May want to take the fan so you can make sure you grab some that are long enough.


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;15092249*
> Pull out one of the nubby ones that in the board and head to you nearest hardware story and locate the bolt bins. Match the thread count and size. Most places have a gauge system to figure it out. May want to take the fan so you can make sure you grab some that are long enough.


Good idea, that will be my back up plan.









I'm pretty sure there will be someone who knows they will never use theirs and help me out, at least that is what I would do for someone else. I have plenty of spare parts still in motherboard boxes I would give to someone that needed a specific part that I know I won't use. These screws just happen to be a one of a kind for this specific motherboard (As far as I know). I appreciate the advice, I hadn't thought about taking the fan with me to make sure on the length. Thanks!







+


----------



## animal0307

I doubt I will use the screws with mine but I know if I give them away I will decide I want to use them the next month. But good luck. Hope someone will be generous enough to send them to you.


----------



## Compaddict

I know exactly what you mean. Though I suppose even 2 would do the job.









*Edit: Went with plan "B"

For anyone interested, the screws are M3 x 16 x .50* *Pitch for a 10mm fan and cost me $1








*


----------



## momonz

Hi everyone, add me to the club! Here's my Asus Sabertooth P67 board pics



























It's a clean looking board, thanks to the thermal armor


----------



## reddragon76

View attachment 231878


View attachment 231879


View attachment 231880


View attachment 231881
So how do you become an official member of this group??? Do I just have to show I own and run an Asus Sabertooth.......and I do!!!.......specs and images below....

Cooler Master HAFX
Asus Sabertooth x58
Intel i7 950 "stock"
Noctua NH-U12P SE2
Corsair xms3 12GB DDR3 1600
Asus GTX 560 ti x2 SLI
Asus GTX 550 ti "deticated phyics"
Cooler Master Pro Gold 1000w


----------



## ShamisOMally

New 2001 bios out for P67 sabertooth, apparently only reason for the update is it supports the new 22nm chips, but they aren't out yet, so I don't see the point of upgrading over the current 1850 given the 2001 bios doesn't do anything else other then add 22nm CPU support


----------



## MrBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddragon76;15164011*
> 
> Cooler Master HAFX
> Asus Sabertooth x58
> Intel i7 950 "stock"
> Noctua NH-U12P SE2
> Corsair xms3 12GB DDR3 1600
> Asus GTX 560 ti x2 SLI
> Asus GTX 550 ti "deticated phyics"
> Cooler Master Pro Gold 1000w


How do you have the two 560 ti's in SLI and the 550ti ?

You running the 550 in the bottom pcie slot? Wouldn't it have very little bandwidth? I guess it's plenty for physics...


----------



## [email protected]

Got a question. Do any of us HAVE to update bios? Cuz the reason i asked is because i have never had ONE problem from my motherboard. But the thing is if i wanted to overclock,sure i'd have to update it. But is it highly recommended to update bios even if you're not overclocking? I just don't wanna risk any problems if i don't have a problem with my bios at all?

Cuz downgrading bios is VERY tricky and i seen a thread about that in ASUS forums. However i just wanna check if it's needed to be updated? Do you update each bios til the last recent version or just the final version update?

I have updated bios before but that was 775 socket eras and it's been a long time since i updated again and i'm a lil rusty. I know it's not hard. I just wondered if it's really that important to update it anyways? Advice?


----------



## MrBox

You do not HAVE to update bios, but I would recommend it for stability. I don't know specifically about the i55 sabertooth, but the x58 and p67 should have the newest BIOS if you are OC'ing IMO.

I have noticed stability increases on my sabertooth sytem with the last few updates. Most of them have been patching the ****ty ass Marvell controller bugs though, so they're not necessary.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea that's what everyone has been saying if you're gonna really overclock then it's recommended. I oughta check ASUS forums to find more results and answers.


----------



## Dasweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesae;14984346*
> Hi all,
> 
> Recently built a system with this mobo and an Asus GTX 580 Direct CUII in a Lian-Li PC Z60 case.
> 
> Thanks to Thermal Radar we now have even more parameters to obsess over- under load (ie. during games) the usb front header temp hits low 70s centigrade and the SATA 6 temp is not far behind. I took this screenshot after ~40 mintues of Shogun2 at 1080p ultra settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain it's the video card's stiffener plate/heatsink, which gets quite hot. I've circled the area here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think low 70c is OK?
> 
> Does anyone else have this experience?
> 
> Thanks! Wish I found this forum a long time ago...


Having the same issue as you.

High USB 3.0 temp, as well as PCI-E 16x 1 and 2 being very hot (70c)


----------



## [email protected]

WOW that is so cool. It tells you temps where all are? Is it only for that motherboard?


----------



## mothow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBox;15224360*
> How do you have the two 560 ti's in SLI and the 550ti ?
> 
> You running the 550 in the bottom pcie slot? Wouldn't it have very little bandwidth? I guess it's plenty for physics...


x58 not P67


----------



## animal0307

Hey guys I have just run into my first "issue" It may be bios related though. Can't remember what bios I have though. I'm having issues disabling speed step. My system runs at down clocked 1.6ghz or turbo all the time. I have never seen it run at the standard 33x multi. I would like to run at the normal 3.3ghz all the time cause I fell like the speed stepping is killing performance. It will only kick into turbo when stressed so unless it is doing heavy work I'm slugging along at 1.6ghz and its driving me nuts. I'm going to flash to the latest bios and see if that helps any. unless you guys know how to set up to disable speed step all together which is what I want.

EDIT:
oh ya. Sig system is the one in question. Sabertooth P67, 2500k, and win 7 64bit.


----------



## Dasweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;15236338*
> Hey guys I have just run into my first "issue" It may be bios related though. Can't remember what bios I have though. I'm having issues disabling speed step. My system runs at down clocked 1.6ghz or turbo all the time. I have never seen it run at the standard 33x multi. I would like to run at the normal 3.3ghz all the time cause I fell like the speed stepping is killing performance. It will only kick into turbo when stressed so unless it is doing heavy work I'm slugging along at 1.6ghz and its driving me nuts. I'm going to flash to the latest bios and see if that helps any. unless you guys know how to set up to disable speed step all together which is what I want.
> 
> EDIT:
> oh ya. Sig system is the one in question. Sabertooth P67, 2500k, and win 7 64bit.


err, isn't there a disable speed step in BIOS?


----------



## animal0307

Ya there is but it's not working for some reason. I wouldn't care so much if it was being downclocked 24/7.


----------



## momonz

How do you become a member of this club? Are there any other requirements aside from posting the pic of you board?


----------



## animal0307

Read the op. It tells you.


----------



## Zippy476

Just got the sabertooth p67 can someone post their bios profile just trying to figure out what I need to turn off and change.

Intel 2500k
Sabertooth P67
Mushkin x2 4GB 9-9-9-24-1

Thanks.


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;15247101*
> Read the op. It tells you.


I already did before, sent the T.S. a message twice. It seems he is inactive.


----------



## animal0307

might not have got you pm. His box could be full. His profile said he was last active 2 hours ago.


----------



## ShamisOMally

New 1904 bios out for P67 Sabertooth, hesitant to install though since I have zero problems with 1850 bios right now

EDIT: I installed it, so far testing it out

My benchmarks in Aida64 have gone up! My i7 2600K -ALMOST- passed the 990x Extreme at 3.466mhz for CPU queen, it went up 4000 points for me


----------



## FORDification

You can add me if the club's still open!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Any word yet on BIOS 1904? I'm running 1801 right now with no issues but am thinking of upgrading...


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;15335576*
> Any word yet on BIOS 1904? I'm running 1801 right now with no issues but am thinking of upgrading...


Its working great for me, I got a increase of 4000 points in a Aida64 benchmark


----------



## derickwm

WELL I'M F'ING STOKED

Might be my board of choice when I upgrade to SB-E!!!


----------



## MrBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow;15235847*
> x58 not P67


I know, and the x58 only has two pcie 2.0 x16 slots. The other slot is a pcie 1 slot. Is that enough bw for physics?


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBox;15353705*
> I know, and the x58 only has two pcie 2.0 x16 slots. The other slot is a pcie 1 slot. Is that enough bw for physics?


Videocards need a full PCI-E slot, not just a small 1x PCI-E or 4x PCI-E

I don't know of any physics card that uses just a 1x or 4x PCI-E


----------



## BrutusMaximus

I was wondering if I add a soundcard to my rig on the pci-16. Will it will downgrade my crossfired videocards from x16 speed to x8 speed, if I use the third pci slot? Or is that only if I installed a third videocard to the third pci-e 16 slot???


----------



## MrBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally;15355821*
> Videocards need a full PCI-E slot, not just a small 1x PCI-E or 4x PCI-E
> 
> I don't know of any physics card that uses just a 1x or 4x PCI-E


I don't think you understand what we were talking about. I was asking the guy with the sabertooth x58 and three graphics cards in it. I am aware that video cards need a full pcie slot...

sigh


----------



## milkyjoe

I have an Asus Sabertooth X58 with 1304 BIOS & an OCZ Vert 3 120GB SSD. My question is,
Is there anyway to update the MARVELL BIOS that flash up at the beginning of boot up? My Marvell BIOS are 1019 at the moment which they have been since i 1st had it as i don't know how to update them or if you even can? Thanks.


----------



## MrBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkyjoe;15407892*
> I have an Asus Sabertooth X58 with 1304 BIOS & an OCZ Vert 3 120GB SSD. My question is,
> Is there anyway to update the MARVELL BIOS that flash up at the beginning of boot up? My Marvell BIOS are 1019 at the moment which they have been since i 1st had it as i don't know how to update them or if you even can? Thanks.


Yes, you have to download the updated Marvell driver and such. It's separate.


----------



## nicolasl46

^ thats to update your drivers, but not firmware, which is what he is asking. I believe that if an update comes out, it should be integrated with the motherboard BIOS update. If you are trying to get the most out of your vertex 3, forget it, Marvell controller maxes out at 400MB/s and it doesn't support TRIM. You are better off using the native SATA 2 ports.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkyjoe;15407892*
> I have an Asus Sabertooth X58 with 1304 BIOS & an OCZ Vert 3 120GB SSD. My question is,
> Is there anyway to update the MARVELL BIOS that flash up at the beginning of boot up? My Marvell BIOS are 1019 at the moment which they have been since i 1st had it as i don't know how to update them or if you even can? Thanks.


You know up until now I didn't notice that. Me too, I'm showing Marvell BIOS 1019 during boot up.

I'm up to date with BIOS Driver *'Sabertooth X58 1304'*, I thought that updated it all? Shouldn't it show the 1034 during boot up?

I confirmed that CPU-Z shows BIOS Driver Brand: *American Megatrends Inc.* Version: *1304*.

Current SATA driver is Marvell 9128 Controller Driver *V1.0.0.1034* for 32/64bit Windows XP & Windows Vista & Windows 7.(WHQL) according to ASUS.

And now they are up to a beta BIOS (which I would never download until final release)? Marvell 91XX Controller Beta Driver *V1.2.0.1002* for Windows 32/64bit Vista & 32/64bit.

Hmmmm. I went to _*Control Panel/System/Device Manager/System Devices/Marvel 91xxx Config Device*_ and did a update driver option and browsed right to the USB folder containing 1304 but it said I already had the most up to date driver.


----------



## MrBox

1304 is the motherboard BIOS, not the raid controller driver. They are two separate things.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBox*


1304 is the motherboard BIOS, not the raid controller driver. They are two separate things.


Then I wonder why going through Control Panel/System/Device Manager/System Devices/Marvel 91xxx Config Device won't let me update? Is it through BIOS update only?


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


You know up until now I didn't notice that. Me too, I'm showing Marvell BIOS 1019 during boot up.

I'm up to date with BIOS Driver *'Sabertooth X58 1304'*, I thought that updated it all? Shouldn't it show the 1034 during boot up?

I confirmed that CPU-Z shows BIOS Driver Brand: *American Megatrends Inc.* Version: *1304*.

Current SATA driver is Marvell 9128 Controller Driver *V1.0.0.1034* for 32/64bit Windows XP & Windows Vista & Windows 7.(WHQL) according to ASUS.

And now they are up to a beta BIOS (which I would never download until final release)? Marvell 91XX Controller Beta Driver *V1.2.0.1002* for Windows 32/64bit Vista & 32/64bit.

Hmmmm. I went to _*Control Panel/System/Device Manager/System Devices/Marvel 91xxx Config Device *_and did a update driver option and browsed right to the USB folder containing 1304 but it said I already had the most up to date driver.


Most of the time when you do "UPDATE" through windows control panel, it only reflects the most updated drivers that are available on windows update site, that doesn't mean that newer drivers for things don't exist


----------



## eySON

hey guys! i've searched around the thread looking for answers (and searched around the web the past day) but couldn't find any so i'm hoping someone here went through the same problems as i did.

in the beginning i had one 580 for about 2 or 3 months and then recently purchased another one to sli. so i popped in the card, turned on the computer, and that little message appeared telling me to enable sli which i did. tested some games and benchmarks and it would shut my pc off and start it back on. i made a thread a day ago about this situation and i knew it couldn't be my psu (or maybe it is) but i could run certain games that aren't demanding and can't run games like dirt 3 for example(but can run it in window mode). then someone mentioned about changing the voltage, but before i wanted to do that i did a fresh install of windows 7 and now im facing ANOTHER problem! now everytime i enable sli the screen will turn off and then back on but at a lower resolution. nvidia control wasnt working, my device manager says theres an error with my cards, and so on. i used drive sweeper to uninstall everything and reinstall current, beta, and old drivers and still the same =( right now its running fine because i didnt enable sli yet. its using the other 580 as a dedicated physx card.

so has anyone who had sli (especially 580s) to begin with when you built your sabertooth rig, did anything happen? did you update your bios, stayed, was there a windows update? im completely stumped! thanks in advance!


----------



## junclj

May I know which new CPU were supported in BIOS 1904?


----------



## chaosneo

this sure opens quite a creativity slot for those who has Sabertooth P67 ehhh?









image from: http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2011/06/19/custom-painting-the-asus-p67-sabertooth-tuf-motherboard/


----------



## mothow

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cre3d

Any Sabertooth P67 owners with sleep working have powered usb while the system is sleeping? Can you wake your computer by hitting a key/clicking the mouse? I can't do either on mine and it seems like this is a basic feature that every other computer I've built has had turned on by default, yet I see no such options in the BIOS. Thoughts?


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eySON*


hey guys! i've searched around the thread looking for answers (and searched around the web the past day) but couldn't find any so i'm hoping someone here went through the same problems as i did.

in the beginning i had one 580 for about 2 or 3 months and then recently purchased another one to sli. so i popped in the card, turned on the computer, and that little message appeared telling me to enable sli which i did. tested some games and benchmarks and it would shut my pc off and start it back on. i made a thread a day ago about this situation and i knew it couldn't be my psu (or maybe it is) but i could run certain games that aren't demanding and can't run games like dirt 3 for example(but can run it in window mode). then someone mentioned about changing the voltage, but before i wanted to do that i did a fresh install of windows 7 and now im facing ANOTHER problem! now everytime i enable sli the screen will turn off and then back on but at a lower resolution. nvidia control wasnt working, my device manager says theres an error with my cards, and so on. i used drive sweeper to uninstall everything and reinstall current, beta, and old drivers and still the same =( right now its running fine because i didnt enable sli yet. its using the other 580 as a dedicated physx card.

so has anyone who had sli (especially 580s) to begin with when you built your sabertooth rig, did anything happen? did you update your bios, stayed, was there a windows update? im completely stumped! thanks in advance!


Only two things cause spontanious reboot (Its like the system hit the power/reset switch)

1. Overheating
2. Bad power supply


----------



## RagingCain

I just got a Saber P67 and a 2600K, just wondering about temps... I am on water but my idle temps are relatively high (35~38c) ambient is 25c, but my prime95 load is about 50c on my highest core. Just wondering if SandyBridge idles higher than a i7 9xx series. I have no SB temp/ocing experience.

Any help would be great. I am thinking there might be some blockage in my CPU block, but I don't feel like tearing it apart to confirm it. I have already re-seated it twice, same temps.

CPU Freq: 3500 MHz
VID: 1.2560v


----------



## eySON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d;15430282*
> Any Sabertooth P67 owners with sleep working have powered usb while the system is sleeping? Can you wake your computer by hitting a key/clicking the mouse? I can't do either on mine and it seems like this is a basic feature that every other computer I've built has had turned on by default, yet I see no such options in the BIOS. Thoughts?


mine use to do that when i first bought my sabertooth. earlier today when i left it on it went to sleep mode and i tried clicking the mouse it turned back on. so try updating your bios to 1904 i think that should work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally;15435230*
> Only two things cause spontanious reboot (Its like the system hit the power/reset switch)
> 
> 1. Overheating
> 2. Bad power supply


so weird how i managed to get it working, it was a bad windows install







i think my friend gave me a pirated copy







haha man i was so stressed over this. i thought it was a bad power supply too! good thing i didnt buy a new one. i saw on the nvidia forums that someone deactivated their windows and sli started to work. i did the same and it actually works! but now i have another problem lol well it isnt really a big problem since i can finally run dirt 3 and 3dmark vantage/11, but everytime i do the windows assessment test, it'll shut off right when it reaches the direct3d 10 alu assessment







well im getting my copy of windows soon and hope by then it'll fix everything!


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eySON;15442295*
> mine use to do that when i first bought my sabertooth. earlier today when i left it on it went to sleep mode and i tried clicking the mouse it turned back on. so try updating your bios to 1904 i think that should work


Been running 1904 for a while, didn't change anything. If this is a defect then it's a very weird one, not something I've ever encountered. What port is your mouse plugged into?


----------



## eySON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d;15443873*
> Been running 1904 for a while, didn't change anything. If this is a defect then it's a very weird one, not something I've ever encountered. What port is your mouse plugged into?


in between the SPDIF OUT and 1394


----------



## Khalam

guys im after ordering the x58 Sabertooth and wanted to know whats the highest you managed to OC the memory on it?


----------



## eySON

new x79 sabertooth


----------



## nicolasl46

^ Saw it yesterday, it looks amazing. I see an upgrade in the near future LOL


----------



## Khalam

I must say guys, im quite pleased with the x58 Sabertooth. Got mine yesterday and without to much fuss from it I got 5100mhz on my 980x


----------



## integtonx

Anyone have any suggestions for the small mobo fan and where I can buy it?


----------



## acowboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *integtonx;15476259*
> Anyone have any suggestions for the small mobo fan and where I can buy it?


Here is a link on a 50mmx15mm fan being used on your board.
http://www.amazon.com/Evercool-50x15mm-fan-EC5015M12CA/dp/B000E0TERQ/ref=pd_cp_e_1]Amazon.com: Evercool 50x15mm fan # EC5015M12CA: Electronics[/URL]
You mighthave to buy longer screws for it though...any good hardware store should have them.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I really wish that they would cut the gimmicks. I like the idea of these Sabertooth boards but the thermal armor sucks. On the P67 you loose a slot because of it, two if you use the fan. In a decent case it makes very little difference.

On the X78 why would you need active cooling on the chipset? Whats the deal with the little shroud over just one mosfet sink?

I just want a durable motherboard with the power regulation of the MIVE without all the features that I would never use. Thats why I bought this board. If I had noticed that there was a missing pci-e slot I would have gone with the P8P67 Pro.

Whats next? Gun shaped heatsinks like the tacky Gigabyte boards?


----------



## mothow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;15480220*
> I really wish that they would cut the gimmicks. I like the idea of these Sabertooth boards but the thermal armor sucks. On the P67 you loose a slot because of it, two if you use the fan. In a decent case it makes very little difference.
> 
> On the X78 why would you need active cooling on the chipset? Whats the deal with the little shroud over just one mosfet sink?
> 
> I just want a durable motherboard with the power regulation of the MIVE without all the features that I would never use. Thats why I bought this board. If I had noticed that there was a missing pci-e slot I would have gone with the P8P67 Pro.
> 
> Whats next? Gun shaped heatsinks like the tacky Gigabyte boards?


I agree 100%


----------



## Khalam

I really dont understand why people say this board isnt good for overclocking...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068361


----------



## cavallino

I just picked one of these up. I gave up on my EVGA FTW3, it was the third evga board that was doa/or died early.

I got basically an identical overclock. 1.3v core 1.29 qpi/dram 4.01ghz. (Yeah my chip isn't that greatest).

The settings on the EVGA were slightly easier to navigate.

One thing I noticed is the NB runs about 4-5 degrees cooler despite a heat sink that is half the size of the evga.


----------



## mbarr69

Anyone know what this is for?


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbarr69;15488235*
> Anyone know what this is for?


NB Fan?


----------



## mbarr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;15488309*
> NB Fan?


That's what I think also. Does anyone have a pic or link to what actually screws in there?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbarr69;15488704*
> That's what I think also. Does anyone have a pic or link to what actually screws in there?


40 or 50 mm fan fits there nicely, this is with a 40 mm one :


----------



## cavallino

I am having a weird problem where it shows the wrong multiplier/speed anyone else have this issue?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk

EDIT: nevermind turbo mode setting was wrong and limiting multi.


----------



## Zico

Has anybody tried using the Marvell controller on the X58 after flashing with *1304* bios? I am still running *1006* bios at the moment.

Does anybody know what firmware version the Marvell controller is set to after flashing *1304* bios? I ask as I flashed the firmware on my board to *1.0.0.1701* using the following (bottom of the page):
*Firmware pour MV-9123/9128 (Firmware:1.0.0.1701/2.2.0.1118/1.0.0.1029)*

I will be installing a *Crucial M4 256GB SSD* drive tomorrow and wondered if it was worth trying the Marvell controller if things have improved over earlier complaints.


----------



## RagingCain

This P67 Sabertooth has to be the best motherboard I have had in years and its also easily the cheapest board I have bought in the last 2 years alone.

I am using settings:
Using the D2 stepping 2600k, I am 24/7 stable at 1.34v (Offset + High (lvl3) LLC) @ 4700 MHz), 2133 MHz (9-9-9-27-1) @ 1.65v.

Using 1904 BIOS.

All C1E / SpeedStep enabled, no TDP restrictions / enhancements, no PLL Overvoltage.

Capable of hitting 5.2 GHz but at 1.50v load.

Tempeartures idle between 24~25c (ambients of about 22c.) Full load on highest core is about 58c, average between the 4 is about 55c. Hyperthreading is on.


----------



## cavallino

I am confused about the turbo mode settings. I have the multi at 30x and I set the first two cores to 32x in the turbo mode setting. It is stable but I am not sure whether the selective turbo is working. The max speed it shows is the 4.03 of the 30x multi but I'm not sure if it would show the turbo speed of the first two cores.

So is it working or is it just running all cores at 30x?

I was trying to get a little extra boost for lesser threaded applications, as I can't run 31x or 32x at the voltage I am comfortable with.


----------



## mbarr69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;15489379*
> 40 or 50 mm fan fits there nicely, this is with a 40 mm one :


What type of screw is used to hold the fan on?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbarr69;15528574*
> What type of screw is used to hold the fan on?


That's a short M4 screw, I also put a rubber washer between fan and heatsink.


----------



## MetallicAcid

*HEY GUYS!!!

This is my first post!!!







*

I want the Sabertooth P67 motherboard SO bad, that I can taste it!

So my question to the experts is, WHEN I buy this motherboard, will I be able to run two ASUS HD 6970 direct CU ii in crossfire? I will also run this setup on air, no water-cooling for me









Thanks for the help!


----------



## Leodore

Sup all ! Im a long time reader but 1st time poster.

I have an Sabertooth p67 and i would like to hook up 4fans to it.
Can i attach a 3Pin Y adapter in CHA_FAN1 & CHA_FAN2 and connect 2fans in each?
The fans are 120mm 12V

Reason why i want this: Want it to look clean and want to controll the fans from my AI Suite II


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leodore;15547978*
> Sup all ! Im a long time reader but 1st time poster.
> 
> I have an Sabertooth p67 and i would like to hook up 4fans to it.
> Can i attach a 3Pin Y adapter in CHA_FAN1 & CHA_FAN2 and connect 2fans in each?
> The fans are 120mm 12V
> 
> Reason why i want this: Want it to look clean and want to controll the fans from my AI Suite II


Yes, I had 3 front intake fans all hooked up to one chassis header for over 6 months with no issues.


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid;15546118*
> *HEY GUYS!!!
> 
> This is my first post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I want the Sabertooth P67 motherboard SO bad, that I can taste it!
> 
> So my question to the experts is, WHEN I buy this motherboard, will I be able to run two ASUS HD 6970 direct CU ii in crossfire? I will also run this setup on air, no water-cooling for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!


If S3 sleep mode is at all important to you, I would go with the AsRock Extreme4 Gen3 or Asus P8P67-V/P8Z68-V (pro). S3 sleep is a complete crap shoot with the Sabertooth boards and the reason I switched to the P8Z68-V Pro myself. Not only does sleep work in any configuration (overclocked, pll overvoltage enabled, c states enabled) but I am successfully able to use offset voltage for my 4.8ghz overclock; This is something I was never able to achieve with the Sabertooth board. Perhaps mine was a dud, but judging from the posts on Asus' official forums, all points lead otherwise.

Just my


----------



## animal0307

Anyone got Mushkin Enhanced Blackline in a Sabertooth P67? I had mine set with XMP but I was getting weird lag So I set it to the same speed my Ripjaws where set at before I switched (9-9-9-28) and set the voltage to 1.6v. and the lag has seemed to go away.


----------



## ekg84

Im a happy Sabertooth P67 owner as well now


----------



## cre3d

Beautiful build, love the minimalism & white on black.


----------



## cavallino

I don't know how people have such good cable management. I spend so much time on mine and it still ends up looking like crap with cables that are too long or too short.


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;15594339*
> I don't know how people have such good cable management. I spend so much time on mine and it still ends up looking like crap with cables that are too long or too short.


You can always buy extensions already sleeved, and hide the rest of the cables behind the mobo tray.


----------



## 1spike

Has anyone installed 2 MSI GTX 580 Lightning EX on this board and if so any problems thanks:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

I have a ASUS mobo and i would like to know what is the most stable stock volt to overclock my processor without having to change volts and how much do you think i can get out of this? Regarding NO problems?


----------



## Arizonian

Ok got a CPU temp question on my Sabertooth X58 mobo using ASUS Fan Xpert.

I just recently started using ASUS Fan Expert for my CPU & Chasis Fans. The CPU Fan is set for 'Intelligent'. Really quited down my CM V6GT CPU Cooling fans that were always running at 100%. _Didn't realize how quite my GTX 580 actually was heh.







_

Anyway, my avg CPU idle temps are 42C-44C with my i7 950 CPU over clocked to 3.8Ghz. Just curious what temps should I be concerned?

Most importantly anyone else using the ASUS Fan Xpert? What's been your experience with it if you did etc...?


----------



## Pejaten10

Decided to choose Sabertooth for my next rig. This is my 2nd mod of Graphite 600T and P67 Sabertooth.










I wiill post it, inside of my rig, until all parts have been collected.


----------



## Hambone07si

Maybe it's time for me to join in







Sabertooth at work and Maximus and Rampage at home.


----------



## macarule

Noob here







just upgraded to the X58 from P45 should have some pics up soon just waiting for ram







these boards look so nice to me and their warranty is really good!


----------



## Hambone07si

I have 12 gigs of that corsair dominator 1600mhz c8 for sale. $150 for 6 2 gig sticks.


----------



## macarule

Thanks for the offer but i have some in the post


----------



## Hambone07si

Loving my new Sabertooth board.


----------



## Heimdallr

Hi all,
i've just purchased a P67 Sabertooth but i have a problem setting the ram timings correctly, the problem seems be the fact that i have 4 sticks of ram: i have two G.Skill sets (F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH) and until i don't touch anything in the UEFI they are running at the correct frequency but wrong timings (9-9-9-28), if i try to modify the ram settings (both with profile and manually) than the mobo doesn't post and i have to clear CMOS.
If i try using only two sticks of ram all is fine (and i've tried both of them individually) but since i've purchased them i want to make it work.
any help?

thanks


----------



## macarule

Just got my ram for my X58 put it all in, only read 1 out of 3 2gb sticks then i reinstalled them and it decided to read 4gb but have found out the second light coloured DIMM wont read ram, anyone got any idea? Ive updated BIOS, cleard CMOS reseat CPU and blown the port to clean it but still nothing








what is the rma time on this board? Like if i send it off how long would it roughly take to get it back?

Thanks guys,

Paul


----------



## michael_sj123

I have had my ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 for quite a time now, and I want to start OC'ing it (preferably using Intel Turbo). Would it be dangerous having the ASUS "profile" in the main BIOS screen set to "ASUS Optimized/Asus Optimal" and let it enable turbo and auto-voltage-control or can it withstand it?

Edit: I enabled turbo and all that, what I got was 4.4GHz @ 1.336 volts. is that good or bad? Too high vcore?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Just got my ram for my X58 put it all in, only read 1 out of 3 2gb sticks then i reinstalled them and it decided to read 4gb but have found out the second light coloured DIMM wont read ram, anyone got any idea? Ive updated BIOS, cleard CMOS reseat CPU and blown the port to clean it but still nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the rma time on this board? Like if i send it off how long would it roughly take to get it back?
> Thanks guys,
> Paul


The sabertooth boards along with the Rog boards are able to be "APR Rma'd" if they have it in stock. If they have it in stock, they will send you the board first and then you send them the bad board. I had to RMA my M4E and they didn't have it in stock, so I sent it to them. The repair center was only 6hrs from me and it only took a total of 10days from when I shipped to when I got it back. They are pretty good about it.


----------



## macarule

its weird i just checked CPU-Z is reading 6GB in total memory mem test also is reading all 3 x 2GB sticks but BIOS and W7 is only reading 4GB :S any ideas? also about 20% of my memory is being used just idling on the desktop which seems about right for 6GB ram still strange so i dont know if i am running 4GB or 6GB?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> its weird i just checked CPU-Z is reading 6GB in total memory mem test also is reading all 3 x 2GB sticks but BIOS and W7 is only reading 4GB :S any ideas? also about 20% of my memory is being used just idling on the desktop which seems about right for 6GB ram still strange so i dont know if i am running 4GB or 6GB?


Are you running windows 7 64-bit? Are your memory modules plugged in same color slots?


----------



## macarule

yep and yep, but running windows 32bit wouldn't effect what the BIOS reads would it?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> yep and yep, but running windows 32bit wouldn't effect what the BIOS reads would it?


Not at all, just trying to deduct common mistakes people sometimes make. It could be a bad memory module. Are you overclocking anything by any chance?


----------



## octiny

Hi guys, just built my new rig! Sabertooth <3


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just built my new rig! Sabertooth <3


looks really nice man good job!!


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Not at all, just trying to deduct common mistakes people sometimes make. It could be a bad memory module. Are you overclocking anything by any chance?


yeah no problems, ive seen that mistake alot too

ive tested all the modules individually and its not a bad module, ive tried changing voltage and timings and still nothing, 3D MARK vantage reads 4GB when i click on view system info, but when the test is complete and i view the results it says i have a total of 6GB ram? its really really strange, ive contacted ASUS about the problem so i will see what they say....


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> yeah no problems, ive seen that mistake alot too
> ive tested all the modules individually and its not a bad module, ive tried changing voltage and timings and still nothing, 3D MARK vantage reads 4GB when i click on view system info, but when the test is complete and i view the results it says i have a total of 6GB ram? its really really strange, ive contacted ASUS about the problem so i will see what they say....


Its weird because the BIOS is not seeing the whole 6GBs, if BIOS doesn't all your memory I would think is a hardware problem rather than software, but I'm no expert. Have you tried different memory slots? Maybe different RAM if you can get your hands in some?


----------



## Astr627

Hi guys,

My mb has overheating problem. I got warning from AI suit said USB3.0 over 70C. I have a 120mm CPU fan blowing down though.
My Graphic card is GTX285, which runs quite hot when gaming. Is it the cause of high temp or something else?


----------



## chaosneo

>>> Astr
you are not the only one, every time i finish gaming my AI suit would report that my USB3.0 is above 70c too. i wonder what is the max tolerance level for the USB3.0?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astr627*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> My mb has overheating problem. I got warning from AI suit said USB3.0 over 70C. I have a 120mm CPU fan blowing down though.
> My Graphic card is GTX285, which runs quite hot when gaming. Is it the cause of high temp or something else?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosneo*
> 
> >>> Astr
> you are not the only one, every time i finish gaming my AI suit would report that my USB3.0 is above 70c too. i wonder what is the max tolerance level for the USB3.0?


I'm very disappointed seeing this, I was just coming in here to see how the sabertooth reacts to low airflow situations, I had to sell me Gene-Z because of the overheating chipset with my water cooling setup. Does the optional fan improve anything?


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> looks really nice man good job!!


Thanks!


----------



## cavallino

How are you guys getting usb3.0 temperature it doesn't show in aida64 only motherboard temp?


----------



## nicolasl46

^ Sabertooth P67 has sensors all across the board, unlike the X58.


----------



## Scorpion49

Well I went ahead and picked one up, along with the Antec P280. Whats the best fan for the motherboard cutout?


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> ^ Sabertooth P67 has sensors all across the board, unlike the X58.


Ok thanks


----------



## Scorpion49

How do I make the stupid AI suite stop warning me about fans that aren't even monitored?


----------



## macarule

mmmmmmmmmmmm sabertooth


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> How do I make the stupid AI suite stop warning me about fans that aren't even monitored?


Click the "x" next to the rpm sing to close that particular fan, and if you haven't done so, go to your BIOS to power/thermal control, and choose to ignore that header.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> How do I make the stupid AI suite stop warning me about fans that aren't even monitored?
> 
> 
> 
> Click the "x" next to the rpm sing to close that particular fan, and if you haven't done so, go to your BIOS to power/thermal control, and choose to ignore that header.
Click to expand...

i've done both of those already and it still pops up every 2 seconds, literally. I almost can't click fast enough to make it go away before the next warning pops up. I just shut the program off for now, but I really liked the thermal radar


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> How do I make the stupid AI suite stop warning me about fans that aren't even monitored?
> 
> 
> 
> Click the "x" next to the rpm sing to close that particular fan, and if you haven't done so, go to your BIOS to power/thermal control, and choose to ignore that header.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've done both of those already and it still pops up every 2 seconds, literally. I almost can't click fast enough to make it go away before the next warning pops up. I just shut the program off for now, but I really liked the thermal radar
Click to expand...

I don't have your board, but there has to be some settings within the app for you to uncheck that particular fan, so is no longer monitored.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Siegfried262

Hey guys,

I'm getting one of the P67 variants of this board soon and was curious if there any quirks or motherboard specific settings I should watch for when overclocking?


----------



## AeroZ

It seems that the OP/club owner is gone in the wind.


----------



## bobbavet

Reporting for duty!


----------



## Arizonian

Ok - I've asked on other parts of OCN forum sections and I'm coming here because the other person who's showing problems is also a Sabertooth owner. Only mine is X58 and his is P67.

Seems GPU-Z's newest 0.5.7 version is playing tricks and havok on both our systems.

Mine is incorrect specs showing - GPU-Z 0.5.7 Displaying wrong specs for Pixel Fillrate and his more serious crashing his GPU's - GPU-Z 0.5.7 crashing my GPU's?

Anyone else in this club notice anything strange or not working properly with the newest version of GPU-Z 0.5.7?

I know it's highly unlikley with less than nill chance if there is a problem it's ASUS Sabertooth mother board related, but entirely positive it's a GPU-Z software bug perhaps with our boards. Anyone else?


----------



## r3dh3adkid

I have the "cant resume from sleep" bug, aswell as the "double boot" problem on the P67.

I was wondering how many other people have this problem, and should I RMA the board?

Both of these seem to be a problem the board itself and not just a bad board on my end.

Thanks!

[EDIT]
Also, I have the Corsair A70 Heatsink and the 3 pin fan connector that was given does not seem to want to fit where the CPU fan is labeled on the motherboard. Has anyone else had this problem with the two?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3dh3adkid*
> 
> I have the "cant resume from sleep" bug, aswell as the "double boot" problem on the P67.
> 
> I was wondering how many other people have this problem, and should I RMA the board?
> 
> Both of these seem to be a problem the board itself and not just a bad board on my end.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> [EDIT]
> Also, I have the Corsair A70 Heatsink and the 3 pin fan connector that was given does not seem to want to fit where the CPU fan is labeled on the motherboard. Has anyone else had this problem with the two?


Had this problem with my X58 Sabertooth and BSOD's The BSOD message - 'Internal Power Error'. Started this thread and found the answer at least to my problem.

A few pointers on the extraction from the hot fix link below.

1. MS asks you to provide your email. Once you recieve the email it will include a link to the hotfix and also in the same email the 'password' to unlock it.

2. It defaults to extact it into the C: drive. I would add "\\hotfix" to it and create a hotfix folder so it reads C:\\hotfix and execute it from there.

3. Need to restart your computer.

I tested it and it worked for me. If it works for you too feel free to post and provide feedback as this issue has been solved by Microsoft.

Update : "Internal_Power_Error" hot fix link found here.

Is this the issue your having?

Then I had an issue where I come back from sleep and cannot 'wake up' my computer. No more BSOD. I went from 3 sticks of RAM and added a fourth to first slot and it solved my problem. Originally had it in #2, #4, and #6. Now I got them in #1, #2, #4, & #6 no more issues for many months.


----------



## r3dh3adkid

No, thats not the same problem that I am having.

What happens for me is that when my computer goes into sleep it just simply will not resume back into windows. The computer will turn back on as expected but the monitors will not show anything and it just sits there.

As for the double boot, when I turn my computer on it will start up like usual and then turn itself off and then start back up, POST and then boots like usual.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3dh3adkid*
> 
> No, thats not the same problem that I am having.
> 
> What happens for me is that when my computer goes into sleep it just simply will not resume back into windows. The computer will turn back on as expected but the monitors will not show anything and it just sits there.
> 
> As for the double boot, when I turn my computer on it will start up like usual and then turn itself off and then start back up, POST and then boots like usual.


I have it, I just never use sleep. Its happened on every sandy bridge board I've had, but usually I only notice it when I re-install windows and forget to shut off sleep mode. Its useless anyways, either shut it down properly or let it stay running is how I see it.

Mine also double-boots, so have all of my other Asus boards so I got used to it. Its really annoying to see the BIOS logo 3 or 4 times per boot though.


----------



## r3dh3adkid

Sleep is not useless to me. It cuts my power bill in half vs letting my PC run 24/7.

@Arizonian,

I appear to already have that hotfix installed aswell.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3dh3adkid*
> 
> Sleep is not useless to me. It cuts my power bill in half vs letting my PC run 24/7.
> 
> @Arizonian,
> 
> I appear to already have that hotfix installed aswell.


How much is it costing you? I'm just curious because my bill is super cheap and I let my rig run all the time. It idles at 89w when I let the CPU idle at 1600mhz, which is less than my fridge. Sleep seems useless to me because it takes nearly as long to start back up as if you just shut it down in the first place, especially if you have an SSD.


----------



## ShamisOMally

New bios out for the P67 sabertooth, supposedly even further improves stability

I got a very, very very small 3% increase in performance, its 3% I could replicate over ten tries so its not just a fluke result, so you might want to check it out


----------



## LSB1

Hi Guys,

I just finished my build!

Sabertooth P67 with matching Corsair Memory! =)

Hope you like it!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LSB1*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I just finished my build!
> Sabertooth P67 with matching Corsair Memory! =)
> Hope you like it!


Nice!

How did you color your RAM?


----------



## Kelso88

Hey guys I have the sabertoothx58 mobo and a i7 950 with corsair 6gb triple chan ram kit 1600mhz(I know there is a few of em but mine are the best kit with the lowest latency and all that crap, I've been outa the pc world for a long time.
I was wondering if anyone has it over clocked to 3.8ghz(or a little more) that could post there setup in the bios for me since I'm a complete noob to overclocking








But once I use your settings and run prime and intelburn I'll tweak the settings to make it stable...(that I should be able to do lol)


----------



## LSB1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Nice!
> How did you color your RAM?


Hi MetallicAcid Thanks!

To answer your question, I used this to color my RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233231

Hopefully, it's not against the rules to post links? In case it is, here is the model number: CMZ8GX3M4X1600C9G

=D

Doesn't seem to be a very popular color but I wanted to see how it worked with the Sabertooth, I like the result!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LSB1*
> 
> Hi MetallicAcid Thanks!
> To answer your question, I used this to color my RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233231
> Hopefully, it's not against the rules to post links? In case it is, here is the model number: CMZ8GX3M4X1600C9G
> =D
> Doesn't seem to be a very popular color but I wanted to see how it worked with the Sabertooth, I like the result!


Me too!

Definitely something that is not seen every day, AND matches the mobo awesomely!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Excuse my poor photography.


----------



## Roxborough

Hey everyone,

Getting fed up with my Sabertooth TUF P67, triple logo's all the time, won't wake from sleep, whenever I overclock or disable EPU Power Save it turns on for 4 seconds, turns off, then boots as normal after triple logo's. I've whacked it on stock settings for now.

I've enabled XMP for my ram, disabled Marvel controllers, I have turbo mode on auto, all CPU settings auto, as everything I do causes the above.

Boot times with my C300 SSD are around 56 seconds from when I press "on".

I have read people have similar issues, I have the latest bios (can't quote it off the top of my head).

This doesn't seem to be logical, must be just something the board does! I have the supposed Microsoft sleep fix... Does nothing!

Overclocking is useless, just fails! Anyone managed to solve any of these issues? I read it relates to my graphics card somewhat? Could it be some form of bad power settings?

My rig also randomly freezes upon startup. And sometimes when browsing the net. Hope these issues aren't linked! They shouldn't be! Anyone else had any similar issues?

I've read most of the posts here, but there's no real answer, unless I'll just have to grin and bear it? In which case.... (face palm)

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.613487,-3.005163


----------



## DarkHollow

Wake from sleep AFAIK is an Intel P67 chipset firmware issue that (IMHO can't be fixed at all) cant be fixed by Asus so its up to Intel. Overclocking is fairly easy but works fine on my Sabertooth P67, the rest however sounds like ram issues TBH.

EDIT: Also, the USB3.0 70C warning is likely due to running another program that reports temps and AI suite at the same time. If you do that it can cause temporary errors due to both apps hitting the sensors at the same time.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> Getting fed up with my Sabertooth TUF P67, triple logo's all the time, won't wake from sleep, whenever I overclock or disable EPU Power Save it turns on for 4 seconds, turns off, then boots as normal after triple logo's. I've whacked it on stock settings for now.
> I've enabled XMP for my ram, disabled Marvel controllers, I have turbo mode on auto, all CPU settings auto, as everything I do causes the above.
> Boot times with my C300 SSD are around 56 seconds from when I press "on".
> I have read people have similar issues, I have the latest bios (can't quote it off the top of my head).
> This doesn't seem to be logical, must be just something the board does! I have the supposed Microsoft sleep fix... Does nothing!
> Overclocking is useless, just fails! Anyone managed to solve any of these issues? I read it relates to my graphics card somewhat? Could it be some form of bad power settings?
> My rig also randomly freezes upon startup. And sometimes when browsing the net. Hope these issues aren't linked! They shouldn't be! Anyone else had any similar issues?
> I've read most of the posts here, but there's no real answer, unless I'll just have to grin and bear it? In which case.... (face palm)
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.613487,-3.005163


Sounds like your voltage is too low, my CPU at 4.5Ghz at 1.33 volts would rarely blue screen, 1.34 volts would rarely freeze, like once during boot or when running, 1.35volts was the no error zone

And sounds like you have your SSD set up incorrectly, follow this guide.

So, my problem was, since I use the P67 Chipset, the hole System hangs from time to time very long when I use the Rapid Storage from Intel, the entry in the Event Viewer is: Event ID:9 - The device, DeviceIdeiaStor0, did not respond within the timeout period.

The solution is easy! The problem is, that the C300 SSD cannot handle the LPM-Feature from the Rapid Storage from Intel. ********, please check the firmware from the C300 about LPM and test it in your labs! Since Version 10 of the Rapid Storage LPM is enabled by default, when you make a clean new installation from the RST and that was the problem on my system. I deactivate LPM on all ports by modify the Registry and the problem was solved directly, the freeze-ups are gone - so easy is it! Also the speed from the SSD goes dramatically up!

The needed Reg-File to disable LPM on all Intel Ports it is easy to create . create a new Text-File, copy and paste the following text in that file and then name it for example "LPM.reg". Double click, restart and that's it. On the next boot up LPM is disabled. You can also disable only one or two ports and so on. Then you must delete the line from that port, who you don't want to disable LPM.

Copy start at the next line:

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\iaStor\Parameters\Port0]

"LPM"=dword:00000000
"LPMDSTATE"=dword:00000000
"DIPM"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\iaStor\Parameters\Port1]

"LPM"=dword:00000000
"LPMDSTATE"=dword:00000000
"DIPM"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\iaStor\Parameters\Port2]

"LPM"=dword:00000000
"LPMDSTATE"=dword:00000000
"DIPM"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\iaStor\Parameters\Port3]

"LPM"=dword:00000000
"LPMDSTATE"=dword:00000000
"DIPM"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\iaStor\Parameters\Port4]

"LPM"=dword:00000000
"LPMDSTATE"=dword:00000000
"DIPM"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\iaStor\Parameters\Port5]

"LPM"=dword:00000000
"LPMDSTATE"=dword:00000000
"DIPM"=dword:00000000
Copy end up over this line:

So, give it a try, i hope it works also by other users here in this community, not only just me! I am disable LPM from now directly on any new installation!

Kind Regards
Zoorki

At the end - here are the text what Intel says about LMP in the Rapid Storage since Version 10:

Link Power Management with Intel® Rapid Storage Technology

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology implements the Link power management (LPM) feature described by the Serial ATA specification to overcome the power demand of a high-speed serial interface, SATA and providing the capability of SATA at the minimum power cost. LPM, when used in conjunction with a SATA hard drive that supports this feature, enables lower power consumption. LPM was initially enabled by default on mobile platforms starting with ICH6M with Intel® Matrix Storage Manager. Starting with ICH9R this feature has also been supported on desktop platforms with Intel® Matrix Storage Manager 7.5 release but not enabled by default. Beginning with the Intel® Rapid Storage Technology 10.0 release, LPM support is enabled by default on both mobile and desktop platforms. OEM's who wish to modify the default settings for LPM on their platforms can follow the instructions in the following section(s).

Instructions to disable/enable LPM

After system is setup with OS and Intel® Rapid Storage Technology installed, follow the below instructions to modify the default LPM support.

NOTE: Beginning with the Intel® Rapid Storage Technology 10.0 release, the registry keys are no longer populated in the Windows registry by default. The RST driver does not require the registry keys to be present to support the default settings.

1. Go to Start->Run
2. Type in RegEdit and hit the Enter Key.
3. Go to the below mentioned location to insert or configure the registry keys for LPM
NOTE: OEM's need to configure the LPM settings by port. Ports are numbered starting with zero (please refer the desired platform EDS for the number of ports supported on that platform)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESystemCurrentControlSetServic esiaStorParame
tersPort0
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESystemCurrentControlSetServic esiaStorParame
tersPort1
&#8230;
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESystemCurrentControlSetServic esiaStorParame
tersPort5

4. Now add the following registry keys under the registry location mentioned in step3, if they are not available (These registry keys are not available by default, they can be added by using utomated scripts, .reg files, executable utilities, etc). If you find the below registry keys already available, you can modify the values for desired support. Values are modified on a port by port basis so modify all ports that you wish the changes to be supported on. **

"LPM"=dword: 00000001 {dword: 00000000->Disable; dword: 00000001->Enable} [default = Enabled]
"LPMSTATE"=dword: 00000000 {dword: 00000000->Partial; dword: 00000001->Slumber} [default = Disabled] (Note: the driver ignores this key when the LPM key'svalue is not set to 1. So when LPM value is 0, this value is N/A.)
"LPMDSTATE"=dword: 00000001 {dword: 00000000->Partial; dword: 00000001->Slumber} [default = Enabled]
"DIPM"=dword: 00000001 {dword: 00000000->Disable; dword: 00000001->Enable} [default = Enabled]

**Warning: If you edit the registry incorrectly, you can cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Intel does not guarantee that problems that are caused by editing the Registry incorrectly can be resolved.

Disable indexing
Description: Indexing creates and maintains a database of file attributes. This can lead to multiple small writes when creating/deleting/modifying files. Searching for files will still work.
Instructions: Start Menu -> Right-Click Computer -> Manage -> Services and Applications -> Services - > Right-Click Windows Search -> Startup type: Disabled -> OK

Disable defragmentation
Description: Defragmenting a hard disk's used space is only useful on mechanical disks with multi-millisecond latencies. Free-space defragmentation may be useful to SSDs, but this feature is not available in the default Windows Defragmenter.
Instructions: Start Menu -> Right-Click Computer -> Manage -> Services and Applications -> Services - > Right-Click Disk Defragmenter -> Startup type: Disabled -> OK

Disable Write Caching
Description: There is no cache on the SSD, so there are no benefits to write caching. There are conflicting reports on whether this gains speed or not.
Instructions: Start Menu -> Right-Click Computer -> Manage -> Device Manager -> Disk drives -> Right-Click STEC PATA -> Properties -> Policies Tab -> Uncheck Enable write caching -> OK

Configure Superfetch
Description: Frees up RAM by not preloading program files.
Instructions: On second glance, I would recommend leaving this one alone. However, there are some customizations that you can follow in the post below.

Firefox - Use memory cache instead of disk cache
Description: If you use Firefox, there's a way to write cached files to RAM instead of the hard disk. This is not only faster, but will significantly reduce writes to the SSD while using the browser.
Instructions: Open Firefox -> Type about:config into the address bar -> Enter -> double-click browser.cache.disk.enable to set the value to False -> Right-Click anywhere -> New -> Integer -> Preference Name "disk.cache.memory.capacity" -> value memory size in KB. Enter 32768 for 32MB, 65536 for 64MB, 131072 for 128MB, etc. -> restart Firefox

Free up extra drive space
Disable the Page File
Description: Eliminate writing memory to the SSD, free over 2GB of disk space. Warning - If you run out of memory the program you're using will crash.
Instructions: Start Menu -> Right-Click Computer -> Properties -> Advanced System Settings -> Settings (Performance) -> Advanced Tab -> Change -> Uncheck Automatically manage -> No paging file -> Set -> OK -> Restart your computer
Alternatively, if you want to play it safer, you can set a custom size of 200MB min and max.

Disable System Restore
Description: Don't write backup copies of files when installing new programs or making system changes. Can free up between a few hundred MB to a couple GB. Warning - Although unlikely, if a driver installation corrupts your system, there won't be an automatic way to recover.
Instructions: Start Menu -> Right-Click Computer -> Properties -> Advanced System Settings -> System Protection Tab -> Configure -> Turn off system protection -> Delete -> OK

Disable Hibernate
Description: You may free up 1GB of space on the SSD if you have 1GB of memory, 2GB of space if you have 2GB memory. You will lose the hibernation feature which allows the equivalent of quick boots and shutdowns.
Instructions: Start Menu -> Type cmd -> Right-Click the cmd Icon -> Run as Administrator -> Type powercfg -h off -> Type

Also I don't know about your SSD boot times, I have a Vertex 3 OCZ drive and I boot 3gigs of files into my ram at boot, and my system does a full boot in less then 6 seconds after the windows logo vanishes, and even then the windows logo is on screen for only five seconds. Also make sure you have the SSD put onto your Intel SATAIII 6G port, the Marvel 6G port will only reach around 350MBPS Throughput, the Intel 6G port can reach far over 600MBPS throughput


----------



## Doomas

X79 SABERTOOTH owners - can anybody measure for me distance from highest point of cooler over back ports including distance from mobo to the case is well.. in millimetres please.
I am building new rig based on LGA2011, and not sure this mobo will fit in to the CM Storm Trooper with water radiator placed inside the top of case....


----------



## animal0307

Must have! http://vr-zone.com/articles/asus-continues-the-tuf-series-with-the-sabertooth-z77/15140.html









more: http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-03/saebelzahn-und-rog-ableger-auf-basis-des-z77-chipsatzes/


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

hi, im going to connect a sata 3 hdd, do i need to change something in the bios?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Must have! http://vr-zone.com/articles/asus-continues-the-tuf-series-with-the-sabertooth-z77/15140.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more: http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-03/saebelzahn-und-rog-ableger-auf-basis-des-z77-chipsatzes/


Well, at least they finally fixed the pci-e layout. I really love these sabertooth boards but I really wish that they would drop the thermal armor.


----------



## sculptor310

I just had to modify my G.Skill fans to make room for the armor...still I'm happy with the board.


----------



## DeadShot_1.0

i have a question, im getting a a restart on the bios. and i already know what is the problem that is causing this which are the fan headers more precise the mb_fan, fan2 and fan3. So the question is if any one had this same problem?


----------



## [email protected]

Has anyone bothered to update bios on Sabretooth 55i? Cuz i never did and it worked just fine. I wonder if it's important to update the bios so i have more function control or do these bios update really are required to keep the machine up to date or is it more mainly for players who REALLY wanna overclock more or something? I feel like out of place not having to update it but it's working just fine ever since.

Yes i am on a mild overclock lol. Sue me lol. I'm awkward around this bios compared to 775 sockets. Sure i know i should have picked up a tutorial but kinda lazy. Wish we can use auto overclocking machines but we all know that doesn't work like that!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Has anyone bothered to update bios on Sabretooth 55i? Cuz i never did and it worked just fine. I wonder if it's important to update the bios so i have more function control or do these bios update really are required to keep the machine up to date or is it more mainly for players who REALLY wanna overclock more or something? I feel like out of place not having to update it but it's working just fine ever since.
> Yes i am on a mild overclock lol. Sue me lol. I'm awkward around this bios compared to 775 sockets. Sure i know i should have picked up a tutorial but kinda lazy. Wish we can use auto overclocking machines but we all know that doesn't work like that!


Also is that turbo thing on the mobo for RAID only or something? I oughta upgrade my motherboard. I always wanted to go for the Sabretooth P67. Just don't need it right now cuz mines working like butter ever since. I just think i feel like i should tweak more performance out of it or something. Just need a reason to stick my hands in the tower once again besides cleaning my case filters lol.


----------



## Sweetleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3dh3adkid*
> 
> No, thats not the same problem that I am having.
> What happens for me is that when my computer goes into sleep it just simply will not resume back into windows. The computer will turn back on as expected but the monitors will not show anything and it just sits there.
> As for the double boot, when I turn my computer on it will start up like usual and then turn itself off and then start back up, POST and then boots like usual.


I know this post is a couple months old but I'm having exactly the same problem. Both the sleep mode and the double boot issue. Anyone know how to solve either problem or should I just not bother with sleep mode and shut it down. Leaving it is not something I would like to do as my computer sits in my bedroom and keeps it warm with all the components.

Using a Sabtertooth X79 and 3930K.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Well, at least they finally fixed the pci-e layout. I really love these sabertooth boards but I really wish that they would drop the thermal armor.


Thermal armor freaking works

I got a Asus Direct CU II 7970, exhausts heat directly into the case and against my motherboard, cause of the shroud my board components remain cool even after hours of gaming


----------



## staryoshi

Bump! This club should be seeing some new members soon... Including me!









I'm waiting for Ivy to launch, then I'll be firing up the Sabertooth and setting up my 2nd (pictured) 256GB Crucial M4 in Raid 0. I can't wait! (Well I can, but I don't want to)


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Ok i might join the club too







. I don't have a pic of just the mobo, so i'll just reuse my pic from the 800D thread.



Best motherboard i have ever owned and i've owned a **** ton of motherboards!


----------



## blade-runner

Just built my new Sabertooth Z77 rig (previously had P67 and X58 versions)...
Well it appears that the Z77 might have the same Sleep/PSU issues as found with the P67 - using a Corsair HX750 PSU the system was unable to wake from a prolonged sleep... Using another PSU (Novatech Black Edition PowerStation 750) all worked ok - able to resume correctly after Sleep...
Some other strange observations:
I'm used to hearing a quick beep when my systems boot up, however with the Z77 there's nothing, just goes straight into Windows 7.. Fixed - used another mini pc case speaker...
I'm using Akasa Apache 120mm fans in my case, I notice that any fan I plug into CHA_FAN2 spins up after the other fans, and if using the fan profiles it needs a slightly higher setting to start spinning up...
(The motherboard came with BIOS v0704, which doesn't appear online at Asus, I've upgraded to v0906 still the same)...


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Bump! This club should be seeing some new members soon... Including me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for Ivy to launch, then I'll be firing up the Sabertooth and setting up my 2nd (pictured) 256GB Crucial M4 in Raid 0. I can't wait! (Well I can, but I don't want to)


Unbox it, We need pictures!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Unbox it, We need pictures!


I was tempted to get it up and running with my 2500K, but I have decided to wait







I may grab a Kuhler 920 in the meantime too. This is becoming an even more expensive and unnecessary upgrade than usual


----------



## RiffRaff123

Im all in on the Sabertooth X58.

Add me to the list

Username: RiffRaff123


----------



## dena994

Can you tell me the hight of the thermal armor near the CPU? Because I want to install a tower CPU cooler.
Thanks
Z77 saber anyway


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dena994*
> 
> Can you tell me the hight of the thermal armor near the CPU? Because I want to install a tower CPU cooler.
> Thanks
> Z77 saber anyway


You will be fine. Most coolers are meant to clear ram and the armor is shorter than the ram.


----------



## dena994

Perfect


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetleader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *r3dh3adkid*
> 
> No, thats not the same problem that I am having.
> What happens for me is that when my computer goes into sleep it just simply will not resume back into windows. The computer will turn back on as expected but the monitors will not show anything and it just sits there.
> As for the double boot, when I turn my computer on it will start up like usual and then turn itself off and then start back up, POST and then boots like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this post is a couple months old but I'm having exactly the same problem. Both the sleep mode and the double boot issue. Anyone know how to solve either problem or should I just not bother with sleep mode and shut it down. Leaving it is not something I would like to do as my computer sits in my bedroom and keeps it warm with all the components.
> 
> Using a Sabtertooth X79 and 3930K.
Click to expand...

Same problem.

By the way there is a new BIOS just released for Sabertooth X79.


----------



## nova_prime

is it worth the investment in selling my Sabertooth p67 and getting the Sabertooth z77...?


----------



## niubreed

Hi all..
Warm greetings from Indonesia..








I am new at this and need help from you guys here.
I succeed update my Sabertooth X58 BIOS to 1304, then how to update the BIOS Firmware for just the Marvell 88SE9128 SATA 6GB controller?
downloaded from http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/marvell/sata/marvell_91xx_bios_2.2.0.1125(www.station-drivers.com).zip
anyhelp would be much appreciated.

thanks

rgds.


----------



## divide_by_zero

Love the Z77 pic with the block!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dadodil

Can you even fit a 50mm assist fan for the armor on the P67 with a Silver Arrow?


----------



## Neocoolzero

One more for this club,got a Z77,sexy thing








Add me plz


----------



## petercha41

I have a question...

You see, I am using these:
- Silverstone FT-02
- NH-D14

If I were to get the Z77 Sabertooth, do I invert the air flow direction of the z77 fan (VRM fan)? Reason being that the FT02 is pushing air from the bottom of my case to the top and with the motherboard in a 90 degree position, would it be advisable to change the air flow direction of the VRM to pump out air (exshaut fan)?

Do take into consideration that with NH-D14, the air would be pushed from the NH-D14 to the VRM area.

'Cos I am thinking... If I were to keep it as a intake fan, won't that not make much sense as air is being pushed from the opposite direction?

Any help is most appreciated as I plan to get the Sabertooth soon and wonder if this is gonna be a factor. Thank you.


----------



## Dadodil

Update 3209 went out today (for P67 at least)

1.Improve system stability.
2.Improve memory compatibility.
3.Support new CPUs.
* Enable support for Intel Next Gen 22nm Processor E1 stepping MP version CPU.


----------



## Czarnodziej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadodil*
> 
> Can you even fit a 50mm assist fan for the armor on the P67 with a Silver Arrow?


Yes, without problems.


----------



## cavallino

What kind of motherboard temps are usual for the X58 board. I changed my fan configuration and it's sitting at 38c while browsing the internet etc. Is this too high or normal?


----------



## Sourtop

I recently installed two GTX 680 in my P67 Sabertooth and I'm getting some high readings on the thermal radar. My motherboard temps are around 40 C idle and some temps shoot up to nearly 60-65 C while playing BF3.

Anyone experience this before? I'm going to install a 50 mm fan and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Asce

Quick Q. Been running sig rig with 12GB at 1600mhz but since i have done a bios update, the system becomes unstable when running at that speed but is fine when at 1333mhz. Anyone got any ideas? Has driven me nuts so far.


----------



## Jeffrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asce*
> 
> Quick Q. Been running sig rig with 12GB at 1600mhz but since i have done a bios update, the system becomes unstable when running at that speed but is fine when at 1333mhz. Anyone got any ideas? Has driven me nuts so far.


You may want to manually adjust your DRAM settings. I had a similar problem of the BIOS defaulting to 1333 but now I can run at 1866.


----------



## Asce

its manually set to 1333mhz at the moment. Change it to 1600mhz with voltage and timings set to rated spec would make the system unstable now, but its been stable before i flashed the bios.


----------



## macarule

Okay, i tried to RMA my product as i have a faulty ram slot on my X58, but asus are telling me to contact my retailer the problem is my retailer charge shipping back, and a $30 test fee... has asus always been like this, because if so it is not very good service compared to others...


----------



## king8654

anyone been having slow browsing speeds on z77? speeds seem to vary, not sure if cable or driver. just disabled icontrol, added new intel driver. not sure if having any change though


----------



## baboyizm

Just got my Z77 board today. I installed the board in my 700D case and an old HX620. My i5-3570k arrived yesterday, but I'm still waiting for my ram and H100.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baboyizm*
> 
> Just got my Z77 board today. I installed the board in my 700D case and an old HX620. My i5-3570k arrived yesterday, but I'm still waiting for my ram and H100.


same, like almost exactly.







800D though. Sabertooth and 3570K came in today and I'm waiting on ram and H100. Should be here in 10 days.


----------



## dena994

Hei guys I'm totally new in the oc world and I want to try to Overclock my CPU. I don't know anything about it so someone could try to help me? Here my computer:
-i7 3770k
-thermalright archon rev a
- Asus sabertooth z77
-Ares 1866mhz


----------



## baboyizm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> anyone been having slow browsing speeds on z77? speeds seem to vary, not sure if cable or driver. just disabled icontrol, added new intel driver. not sure if having any change though


I was wondering why my browsing was so slow. It was that icontrol software. Once I uninstalled it, my browsing speed was back to normal.


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baboyizm*
> 
> I was wondering why my browsing was so slow. It was that icontrol software. Once I uninstalled it, my browsing speed was back to normal.


ya not sure why at all, but did some googling and all i could come up with. but once disabled icontrol, added new driver, restarted its like lightning


----------



## Dadodil

I need some clarification on this;
On the P67 I've got 6 option under *Load Line Calibration*;

Auto
Regular
Medium
High
Ultra High
Extreme

Does it mean 0%, 25%, 50%, 75% and 100%? And what does the Auto option do?


----------



## evil jerry

Hey everyone I just recently fired up my Sabertooth P67, I picked it up refurbished because I was on a budget and can't afford a new socket right now. I've seen a few people take the tray off and paint it. I'm considering painting mine matte Black as my whole build is flat colors. The green is very close to the exterior, not dead on but i'm happy with it. I've got over 130 pages to read now.

Here is a picture of the board inside my rig. (more in the build log in my signature)









Let me know your suggestions and ideas. I will be frequently visiting the club.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Hey everyone I just recently fired up my Sabertooth P67, I picked it up refurbished because I was on a budget and can't afford a new socket right now. I've seen a few people take the tray off and paint it. I'm considering painting mine matte Black as my whole build is flat colors. The green is very close to the exterior, not dead on but i'm happy with it. I've got over 130 pages to read now.
> Here is a picture of the board inside my rig. (more in the build log in my signature)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know your suggestions and ideas. I will be frequently visiting the club.










very unique, very beautiful. jealousy instills


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very unique, very beautiful. jealousy instills


Why thank you very much. It's in a very tight race for Mod of the month. So if you like it please vote for me.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1252282/may-2012-mod-of-the-month-contest-poll-is-up

the contest will be ending soon and it's a very close vote for the win.


----------



## LifeLongGamer

I have an x79 sabretooth for my current pc build, I'll upload a pic of it later in my system (which is incomplete) XD


----------



## nero84

has anybody resolve problem with high temperature on usb 3.0 ?? I have about 70 degrees only in this place - rest is ok., 3 fans in tower. The Ai suite shows communicate - WARNING USB 3.0 temperature high 70 !! and i dont know what to do :/ (processor has 29, mobo 33)


----------



## shadowhero18

add me! see sig rig


----------



## cmgman

mine is at 5.25 ghz overclocked thats 105 fsb x 50


----------



## cmgman

waiting for the 570 sli setup to come in the mail im am currently on a single 570 atm


----------



## cmgman

ill post my digi vrm settings

load line is at ultra high
cpu current capability is at 140%
digi vrm is at fixed frequency mode 340 khz


----------



## cmgman

turbo evo settings are

BCLK freq = 105 mhz

cpu voltage is 1.475v

ddr voltage is 1.65v

also under more settings

vccsa voltage 0.925

vccio 1.05

cpu pll voltage 1.7

pch voltage 1.05

keep in mind i have a H80 cooler with beefed up push pull fans intake from outside to the inside of case, all exhaust leaves thru top of case
my ram is also fan cooled dominator gt and run a 1600 watt power supply that intakes from underneath the case i had to cut out bottom


----------



## cmgman

my usb 3.0 is 30c all day rma that board they will set you straight best thing bout asus is they will send you a board first then you can send your old one back

i also forgot to mention i bought the asist fan for my MB it is nasty drops temps great i got a 5000 rpm cpu fan from hong kong for like 1 dollar free shipping if your water cooled like me it really helps


----------



## cmgman




----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys!

I have a Sabertooth P67 mobo. I am hoping to get some help as I have a problem with overclocking my 2500k processor. The overclock doesn't stick, as after I save and reset out of BIOS, the speed is read as 3.30ghz in both CPU-Z and normal system information.

I have the latest BIOS downloaded from the ASUS website.

Any tips?


----------



## [email protected]

Hey fellas i have a Sabertooth 55i motherboard too and i could appreciate some advice before attempting anything and nail down this little problem for me? I keep getting strange skips in games now and i am wondering if maybe my bios needs a update. I recieved this motherboard the day it came out on shelves and bios was already updated itself by ASUS and it's 0606 version.

However i wanted to know if i REALLY need to update to the NEWEST bios to have stable drivers? I kept thinking maybe my video card had bad drivers or the psu but i never never never had a blue screen and never will *knocks on wood* Just seen strange skips in some games. Never happended to me before. I can't figure out what is wrong with my system. I clean my case every friday every week cuz i have pets here and everything is in working order so far i know of. I wonder if it's because i have too much stuff on my SSD and my performance is acting weird? Can't be cuz i have some other games on my 1TB HD and nothing else on SSD only BF3 of course.

So i am just baffled right now what to do to fix this problem. I know i could always secure wipe and start all over but i honestly don't think it's my SSD. It has to be something else. Advice?

Temps are fine on my case. I think it's probably a hardware problem. Drivers maybe? or is it time to get a new bios update?

I wonder if it's my PSU? I just don't know at this point. Hope you fellas can give me a theory here.

I will return in a little bit after i attempt to clean my PC. I may try some basics and see what else is working before booting again. Only way to pinpoint a error on the motherboard. Read about it in ASUS forums. I also tested my bandwith and it seems to be fine. So it's not my bandwith Cable Company. I don't wanna sound crazy here but i kept thinking maybe i'm seeing things or something is making my gaming skip a little bit which has never done that before.

But i may attempt to reinstall my video card drivers and give it ago after driver sweeper and the works and then maybe it'll not be there anymore. It could be a base case of bad driver install perhaps. Worth a test.

Note to self. Maybe i should start going Sandy Bridges.


----------



## cmgman

what kind of cooling are you on


----------



## [email protected]

It's right there on my specs. Read. Besides i reformatted the pc is fine now. Just probably bad drivers. However my cooler is a bit out to date now. I had it for 2 years. Warranty is up but temps are just fine since still then.

Also i still wonder if i need to update bios at all cuz i wanna push my pump to higher fan speed but i can't because i have no option to do that in bios. Does this mean i might have to consider a bios update to do that or it won't make any difference?

Advice? My pump that's plugged in the CPW PW fan of my mobo only goes higher to 1371. Not 1400 and up. What should i do since i have no option to add fan to 100% in bios.


----------



## dnnk

x79 isnt on the list?







Am I still able to join?


----------



## Smithy92

Can I join. I have an ASUS Sabertooth P67.

The first image is a picture of the board before the system was put together.

The second image is a picture of everything installed on the system.

Thanks.


----------



## shadowhero18

Nice HAF 932


----------



## Smithy92

Thanks. I'll admit though, I could probably improve on the cable management a bit when I get a chance and maybe upgrade the graphics card as well


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smithy92*
> 
> Thanks. I'll admit though, I could probably improve on the cable management a bit when I get a chance and maybe upgrade the graphics card as well


I would say if you have funds, do get a modular PSU


----------



## MGF Derp

In with my new to me Sabertooth P67


----------



## spinejam

subbed -- sign me up too please!


----------



## axs01

I ask your help, I want to know if the Sabertooth Z77 is compatible with memory Corsair *CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10* Vengeance
is curious since the Web page does not appear CORSAIR *CMZ32GX3M4X1600C10* (XMP) 32GB (8GBx4) DS - 10-10-10-27 1.50V but if it appears in the list of QVL for ASUS 7 Series, http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_LX/7series-8GB-QVL.pdf Sorry for so much trouble but here in mexico just sell CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10 and therefore wanted to know if I could be compatible

thanks


----------



## Smithy92

All vengeance ram (since it's DDR3) works with the sabertooth line up includeing Z77. It says on the asus site that it supports up to 32gb as well as 1600MHz which is the speed of your RAM. So there shouldn't be any problem with the RAM Modules.

Hope this helps


----------



## axs01

thank you very much Smithy92 real friend I thank you a greetings from mexico


----------



## Smithy92

No problem


----------



## Drecapz

Hey guys







Remember me from the other day? I went ahead and bought a new Z77 (Yes I love this beast board) and going to RMA the other and sell it. I have a quick question about the RAM on the board, and I hope this isnt in the wrong spot.... I have Pc1600 RIPJAW running at 1333. And if I set the profile to 1600, so often i get bsod 0000000x50. Does that mean Im not supplying enough voltage? AI suite says im at 1.5v DDR volt.
Any input, thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Interesting how nobody helped respond my questions in previous posts. Thanks for no support. Looks like i'm on me own.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Interesting how nobody helped respond my questions in previous posts. Thanks for no support. Looks like i'm on me own.


Your main qeustion have been awnsered by yourself lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It's right there on my specs. Read. Besides i reformatted the pc is fine now. Just probably bad drivers. However my cooler is a bit out to date now. I had it for 2 years. Warranty is up but temps are just fine since still then.
> Also i still wonder if i need to update bios at all cuz i wanna push my pump to higher fan speed but i can't because i have no option to do that in bios. Does this mean i might have to consider a bios update to do that or it won't make any difference?
> Advice? My pump that's plugged in the CPW PW fan of my mobo only goes higher to 1371. Not 1400 and up. What should i do since i have no option to add fan to 100% in bios.


This is an easy thing you should have been able to find out yourself by reading your motherboard manual, like you told the other member to read









PW Fan means Power Fan.... They always run at 100% and thus not controllable through bios.

1371rpm is normal for a 1400rpm fan... it is at 100%.


----------



## Joe221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Interesting how nobody helped respond my questions in previous posts. Thanks for no support. Looks like i'm on me own.


I learned the hard way. Be cautious when updating an ASUS BIOS. There's no easy, if even possible, rollback. I updated to the current BIOS, I usually do! But that killed my Hackintosh, Lion. It wasn't compatible. I found out after I googled the combo problem. Never had an issue before the new series of BIOS. I had to buy a chip and do a full yank as the thermal armour prohibits easy access to the chip. Alternate methods of a software rollback were so dodgy that I just went the hardware route. That said, I didn't have to remove the entire armour just a few screws near the edge. Make sure you need the update before proceeding. There's no easy go back.

As stated above the speed of rotation seems to be within a margin of error and if it's working. Leave it alone!









Sabertooth P67 w/i7 2600K


----------



## chrischoi

Solved.


----------



## morencyam

Does anyone have any experience making their own waterblock? I've been looking into getting a mobo block made for my Sabertooth x58. I found someone on another forum that made a NB/SB and VRM waterblock for a customers Sabertooth and would like to do something similar. The NB now gets extremely hot to the touch. I can't leave my finger on it for more than 5 seconds without it starting to burn a little. The block itself doesn't have to be anything special with a crazy flow pattern and thousands of micropins or anything of the like. I just want something relatively aesthetically pleasing that will drop temps a little bit. Below is the only picture of the blocks I found not mounted to the mobo, and a picture of them mounted. I would probably try to make the tops out of acetal or delrin, but that it essentially all I'm really going for


----------



## alpsie

this is annoying, after installing win 8 on my desktop I keep getting connection lost on steam borderlands 2.
and there is a serious lack of win 8 drivers from asus :S


----------



## hammer slicer

can you post the z77 sabertooth in this thread? i have one and wondered if this is the place to be for my mobo?

thank you


----------



## Chrisguz

I posted this in the 'other' Sabertooth thread but haven't gotten a reply yet - can anyone help with this? I'm looking at upgrading my current MB to the Sabertooth R2, however, I need to know what kind of RAM will work. I've looked at the QVL and there are very few choices for 8g sticks. The specs on the board shows 32g is supported however the QVL only shows an 8x4 configuration for 32g at 1600...its obvious that this will not work because there are not 8 DIMM slots on the board. The QVL shows many options for 16g configurations at 4x4 but I'd rather get a 2x8 set now and be able to go to 32g later if I need to. Any help would be appreciated...I'd like to place my order before the end of the week. I currently run 8g (4x2 @ 1600) on a M4A87TD EVO with an 1100T.


----------



## ekg84

TUF boards rock! i really like my z77 sabertooth, these boards are unique in so many ways




BTW GUYS MOD OF THE MONTH POLL IS ON RIGHT NOW PLEASE VOTE HERE:

LINK


----------



## ErkTR

Which version do you think is the best for stable OC'ing?
I've been searching for this and could only find a few people mentioning in their posts about BIOS versions.
The thing is, some of them pointed to the fact that the new (3602) update actually disturbed their previous OC, which was remedied by using manual voltage instead of offset.

What do you think?

I'm using the latest (3602) version but will downgrade (if possible) to a more stable BIOS on your advice.

And additionaly, there are two more things:

1) I heard that it could become problematic with downgrading, (I'm not sure if it's possible, since i've been searching only for the optimal BIOS version)

2) I read that, it is adviced to clear CMOS after succesfully flashing the new BIOS but i wasn't aware of that when i updated to the latest version, a month ago. Should i do that?

I actually only have two things with this board:
1) Even when i didn't overclock the CPU, i got freezes once in a month. That continued for 6-7 months. But i didn't bother since it was just a freeze in a month. But a week ago i got this new cooler (NH-D14) completely disassembled my case, cleaned everything and then setup it again. So it's bothering me somewhat now. :=) And since i want to overclock, freezes may become frequent.

2) Overclocking... If i could get a better clock with just changing the BIOS, why not, right?

Edit: It's P67 Sabertooth with i7-2600K and 2x2 GB RipJawsX 1866 Mhz.


----------



## Agavehound

Hey all,
Been a while since I've visited. I was perusing the bios/drivers thread for Asus boards and I was wondering which bios and SATA driver version you all running? I've got the P67 version of the Sabertooth and I'm oc'd at 4.8 ghz i7-2600k, SSD and running the 2103 bios. Which drivers is best to use with a Crucial c300?


----------



## Kelso88

Hello guys I'm wondering what ram is compatible with this board(sabertooth x58) to get to 24gb?
I'm looking to go with ddr3 1600
I'm either looking for 6x4gb(3 kits)
Or
3x8gb(1kit and 1 solo)same ram obviously
If anyone has 24gb running in this mobo and can confirm it that would be great!


----------



## Kelso88

Well I can confirm that CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CML8GX3M2A1600C9R ram works in this mobo!
Had to set one or two settings in bios and done!
But is it normal for the ram red led to stay lit up for 10 second after I power on my system?


----------



## Kelso88

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2644548
add me to the club!


----------



## virus86

I have a X79 Sabertooth and Im trying to configure a Sapphire 7970 (2.5 slots), Gigabyte 7970 (2 slots), and an Asus Xonar DX (PCIEx1). My configuration I want is: Sapphire (PCIEx16_1), Gigabyte (PCIEx16_2), and Xonar (PCIEx16_3). For some reason, the motherboard wont detect my Xonar. I dont see an option in the BIOS for PCIEx16_3 nor did clearing the RTS RAM worked. I thought the PCIEx16_3 port was broken, but my Gigabyte 7970 was able to work on it. Even just one video card in PCIEx16_1 and the Xonar in PCIEx16_3 didnt work for the Xonar. Whats the big deal?

I may have to revert to this configuration: Gigabyte (PCIEx16_1), Xonar (PCIEx1_2), and Sapphire (PCIEx16_2).

Edit: Windows didnt automatically install the drivers. I had to manually install the Xonar drivers via Device manager. All is well with my original configuration with all the cards in the PCIEx16 slots. Derp.


----------



## momonz

Hi P67 users. I upgraded to windows 8 pro, is there any alternative program for the thermal radar? P67's AI Suite doesn't run on windows 8.


----------



## morencyam

Windows 8







My roommate just got a laptop with Window$ 8 so I played around with it for a little bit. It basically sealed the deal that I'm sticking with 7. It goes along with the trend ME=crap, XP=good, Vista=crap, 7=good, 8=crap.
Sorry I couldn't be of any help though.


----------



## momonz

Lol. Windows 8 is not crap. If you dont like it, it doesnt mean it's crap. Its a new OS so alot of programs would need to catch up. Same thing when windows 7 was new. Anyway, i installed asus suite ii from one of ROG boards and it seems working well on p67.


----------



## alpsie

I´ve a question I hope you all can help answere.
When I go to look at my internet status it show I connect at 100mb only (wired) I have installed the latest driver from intel which is version 12.2.45.0
Is my desktop motherboard, not able to run faster than 100mb ?
Because when I hook up my laptop an Asus G75VW that one shows to connect 1gb wired.

My router is an ASUS RT-N56U

Thanks in advance for any help.
I know this is for intel types, but hoping you can provide help anyway. (ive also posted in amd version, dont think its bad to spread the question)

edit
damn I feel silly, I tried swapping the two cables, and now its running 1GB. But both cables say 5.E on them :S any ideas?


----------



## Smithy92

I think when I was last here I posted two images. One of my sabertooth P67 and the other of what my system looked like. Since then I have worked on the cable management and bought a new graphics card. This is probably the wrong place to post this but I just wanted people's opinions.

Cheers.

Before:



After:


----------



## [email protected]

Guys i got a question. For some reason my system restarts in the middle of BF3 gaming. I wonder if there is heat problems which i doubt or maybe the mobo needs an upgrade? I had this for three years.

Should i risk an bios update or what?

I don't really need one because i never had problems. Hope i can get to the root of the problem.


----------



## icekreme1002

Hi guys,
Just finished an X79 sabertooth build and having some weird post boot delays i'm hoping you can point me in the right direction with

Boot us ultra fast with samsung 830 series, and when i get into windows i can instantly access folders etc, however my wireless internet connection, windows sidebar, core temp and some other post boot services don't kick in until a min or so after the boot.
Is very odd and i'm searching like a madman, but apart from this unanswered thread on Toms hardware, i cant seem to find anyone with similar issues.

I have tried removing other hdds, changing cables, disabling unused hardware like marvell controller, audio etc, but still having this issue.

Memtest86 ran all night and no issues there either, but it seems to me its something simple im overlooking as everything seems to work, but just this weird delays.

I haven't set up any program launch delays myself so really not sure whats going on.

If my explanation was bad, this is exactly whats happening....
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/65875-63-slow-post-boot-speeds

Thanks for any help 

Edit: i am using windows 7 64bit and latest bios, drivers etc from Asus site.

Edit 2: Continuing this adventure, i reinstalled on a different ssd on the black (3gb/s) ports instead of brown (6gb/s)
Loaded up the side bar, internet etc and all worked as it should yay!
But after 1st lot of windows updates, (130 something) the problem is back.

It seems to effect some things but not others. For example i can get to my computer and uninstall programs, but "view installed updates" has the same delay.
So does opening an image with paint.

I am uninstalling updates 10-20 at a time to see if i can narrow it down (if this is even the issue) but it killing me slowly so thought id add an update.

Last Edit: FRICKEN ASUS SUITE!!! Itching to check out thermal radar I was installing this early each time. I had uninstalled but as anyone whos had problems with it knows, isnt quite so simple to be rid of it.
All fixed now n no hair left to pull


----------



## [email protected]

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113707 link to those who are concerned abt the cooler abd sabretooth hope this helps. Now im prepared for my build tmrw.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Just finished an X79 sabertooth build and having some weird post boot delays i'm hoping you can point me in the right direction with
> 
> Boot us ultra fast with samsung 830 series, and when i get into windows i can instantly access folders etc, however my wireless internet connection, windows sidebar, core temp and some other post boot services don't kick in until a min or so after the boot.
> Is very odd and i'm searching like a madman, but apart from this unanswered thread on Toms hardware, i cant seem to find anyone with similar issues.
> 
> it killing me slowly so thought id add an update.
> 
> Last Edit: FRICKEN ASUS SUITE!!! Itching to check out thermal radar I was installing this early each time. I had uninstalled but as anyone whos had problems with it knows, isnt quite so simple to be rid of it.
> All fixed now n no hair left to pull


Glad you got it sorted. Hair usually grows back








Might be worthwhile to notify Asus with a confirmed delivery email. And post it on Asus forum. Hopefully they allow Google to search posts on their forum


----------



## USlatin

Sell me on Sabertooth X79 over the P9X79 LE LGA 2011

No hating on me just for asking pls, just wanna know from those that love it most what makes it worth the extra 90 bucks

They sure look sick, so let's put that on the PROS column as a start









*post # 4





















ftw!* :flames:


----------



## USlatin

And what's with the little square that looks as though it could be removed from the cover on the I/O? Is that for a little 10mm fan? That would be slick as heck... Would love good active cooling.


----------



## ad556

I have a Corsair H60, and i want to speed up the fan. Does ASUS have a utilitie that can do this? instead of tweaking it in bios.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad556*
> 
> I have a Corsair H60, and i want to speed up the fan. Does ASUS have a utilitie that can do this? instead of tweaking it in bios.


I know with my x58 there was a fan utility that I was using when I was air cooled. I think it was called Asus Fan Xpert or something like that. It allows you to set temperature thresholds to adjust the speed of the fan. It seemed to work pretty well. When I set up my watercooling loop though I ditched that for a Lamptron Fan Controller Touch


----------



## Drierwor

Hey guys. I tried to complete a POST today after I received the new Cooler to fit my motherboard. And the Red Led for the CPU lit up instantly on the first POST. This is a brand new board that has never been powered up I actually just received it not 3 days ago. Look at my Build Log in my Sig. I've already taken everything apart and check the motherboard no pins are bent on the CPU socket. I also checked the CPU and nothing is wrong with the CPU. I did double check that the CPU was installed correctly in the socket the first time. I'm hoping I don't have a DOA for my CPU. Any thoughts that would also cause the CPU led to light up? Nothing else lights up except the green stand by before the system is powered on. When its powered on Green light is still good, but now the RED LED is on. Any guess to what it could be I'm in class at the moment and I'm going to try and reseat the CPU after class tonight.


----------



## crobo

I, Have just got a ASUS sabertooth Z77 board. What are your thoughts on it ?.
Parts recommended, SDD, Memory, PSU.

Graphics card Cheap ish £100 - £500 ~

I use a Zodac SLI 560 TI overclock, play BF 3 good ' main game play'.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Clos

Hey everyone, I have a Asus Sabertooth X79, Love the Board. currently have a 650D, but will be switching out to a C70, I'm more of a function than form kind of person. But, I don't wanna get into the case differential. My real question is, I will be getting Bitfenix's new Spectre Pro PWM fans, for the case. There's will be more fans than I have headers, so i'm wondering can I Y 2 fans per header? I think it's about .25 a MAX per fan.
I just want to make sure I dont' overload the board with high amperage, if it will be too high, then I'll get the regular spectre PWM, they're still good, just rather get the Pro's







Thanks for the input!


----------



## Clos

Man, did this thread die afger the z77? :'(


----------



## Stiltz85

Seems like it did, I was searching for an X79 Sabertooth owners club but I could not find one. Lame.


----------



## Clos

dammit, cause the manual says I can draw up to 1A on both CPU headers, but doesn't say anything in regards to the other fan headers... if they're also 1A, i'll be ok with using the Spectre PRO PWM's.... but if it's less I may have to use the regular spectre PWMs... so I want to make sure before I commit to the buy. lol.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> dammit, cause the manual says I can draw up to 1A on both CPU headers, but doesn't say anything in regards to the other fan headers... if they're also 1A, i'll be ok with using the Spectre PRO PWM's.... but if it's less I may have to use the regular spectre PWMs... so I want to make sure before I commit to the buy. lol.


I am not sure about that. I plan on getting a corsair link kit to power all of my fans.


----------



## Clos

Yea, I don't really want a separate fan controller which is my problem. I'm gonna swap from my 650D to a C70 (function over form) so i'm losing a 5.25" bay, and I have a 120 mounted in an adapter cage that uses the 3 5.25" that the C70 has. So that leaves me to using a Y splitter on my Mobo fan headers.









I appreciate the replies though, no one else wants to apparently haha


----------



## doyll

I'll throw out another idea sense our case fans are all PWM.

Control them the the PWM signal for PWM headers; ones cooling CPU can all be controlled by CPU fan PWM signal using any of a number of PWM splitters with molex power and if your cooler fans are of similar rpm they will all run similar rpm.. idle slow and quiet and increase as heat/airflow demand increases.

If GPU has PWM fan/fans than case fans in that area can be controlled by it's PWM signal too. You need a special splitter with mini PWM plug and socket for GPU and a normal PWM socket for case fans.
GPU adapter/splitter


Best PWM splitter is Swiftech PWM splitter


Gelid makes a better PWM splitter than Akasa. Gelid splits away from plug.


Akasa wires going into molex socket and PWM plug.
 

My system is w/3x TY-140 intakes (2x front & 1x bottom) CPU idle 23-29c @ 750rpm; load 43-49c @ 1050rpm

Mate's is 3x TY-147 intakes (2x front & 1x bottom). 2x front are CPU and 1x bottom is PWM. Similar temps on CPU and 60's c on GPU.


----------



## Stiltz85

I have entirely too many fans, but I am a fan man. lol
I have 12 fans total. 4 on my h100i (Push/Pull) so I dont need a FC for those but the other 8 I do, so I figured the Corsair link will do fine.


----------



## Clos

Doyll, I super appreciate the insight! especially that swiftech, I love how it'll control multiple, and still allow the mobo to adjust the rpm. Super sweet, if I can't figure my way out, you just gave me a perfectly good way to do it, thanks!

+REP


----------



## Clos

In case anyone is wondering, Asus did actually answer my question!

Direct Email Quote:

Dear Carlos,

You may misunderstood my answer.
I mean the total amperage, which include not only case fan but also CPU fan.
4 amperage is a tipping point.
For example, if you connect 4 case fans and 1CPU fan, the amperage through the motherboard can't more than 4 amperage. /Quote.

No thi si sfor the Sabertooth X79 Rev. 2.0. I ASSUME it's the same if not extremely similar with all sabertooths... but tha't an assumption. take it as you will.


----------



## Thoth420

I have a P67 Sabretooth. May I join your club?

Also was wondering if anyone could list the steps to update from BIOS version 1606 to 3602. I was told you can't just jump to the latest version if you are running a vastly out of date bios like myself. This would also be the first time I have ever done this. Help would be much appreciated. I have a few upgrades coming and my system is in need of a reformat so I wanted to do this first.


----------



## bowman

Hey guys,

I want to install 4GB DIMMs, one in each memory slot.

Is there an issue with this? Do I need to use any particular DIMMs? Do I need to update my BIOS?

I want to use Supermicro DIMMs, MEM-DR340L-CL01-EU13.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowman*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to install 4GB DIMMs, one in each memory slot.
> 
> Is there an issue with this? Do I need to use any particular DIMMs? Do I need to update my BIOS?
> 
> I want to use Supermicro DIMMs, MEM-DR340L-CL01-EU13.


I have all 4 dimms in my p67 sabretooth full of corsair vengeance 4GB sticks since day one no issues whatsoever.


----------



## bigredishott

I have a Z87 Sabertooth, may I also join? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone recommend an air CPU cooler for an i5 2500k in a p67 sabretooth with all 4 DIMMS full for a 4.2 to 4.5 OC. CPU is about 2 years as well as the board. I read most decent air coolers don't fit if you have all the RAM slots filled. Only one I have come across is a noctua down blowing but that would blow hot air onto my gpu which is also blowing downward just seems counter intuitive.


----------



## animal0307

I'm pretty sure the D14 fits with all ram slots filled, it just depends how tall your ram is


----------



## CTV

Guys

I need some advice with regards to an issue I have been experiencing since I moved to Windows 8. I have a Sabertooth P87 motherboard.

Every time I try to switch my PC on from a previous shutdown initiated and completed via Windows, the PC starts and lights up for 1-2 seconds, then turns off. I have to press the power button a second time before it boots normally. I have lived with it for months now but it is starting to become REALLY annoying to say the least.

I have never experienced this issue until I moved to Windows 8. I have reloaded Windows (2nd time for other reasons), ensured I am on the latest BIOS release, latest drivers and all critical/important Windows updates installed.

Surely this can be fixed by changing a Windows and/or BIOS setting?


----------



## animal0307

I have this issue with my P67 on occasion. It was more persitant when OC'd 4.0+ (2500k) but I leave my system on close to 24/7, so I can't always reproduce it.


----------



## Leader

Any Sabertooth Z87 owners here i'm considering Sabertooth Z87 and i'd like to ask a few things. What are your vrm & chipset temps with and without assist fans and are those assist fans loud any high pitched noise etc.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> Any Sabertooth Z87 owners here i'm considering Sabertooth Z87 and i'd like to ask a few things. What are your vrm & chipset temps with and without assist fans and are those assist fans loud any high pitched noise etc.


The ASUS temp sensors are notoriously known to be unreliable for diagnosing temps on a sabretooth board. I have no experience with an assist fan so I can't help but I was considering one when I got my p67 and from what I read it really wasn't worth it for what I planned to do. As the cigarette smoking man I chose the sabretooth more as a protective shell than for any aesthetic or technical reasons. Anyway just take any temp reports from the ASUS software for a sabretooth with a grain of salt. Add a few degrees imo.


----------



## SeD669

Hey guys I just bought a Sabertooth x79 MOBO with a 3930K and when I run 3DMark11 a message pops up afterwards that my MOBO temps are high. like in the 50's Celsius. Just looking at it now in AI Suite II, its at -58 Celsius right now (I don't know what that minus in front means) Also this CPU is supposed to be 3.2GHz but in CPU-z I am reading 3.5 at times. Its a weird one lol.


----------



## bigredishott

It turbos at 3.8GHZ yes?


----------



## SeD669

Ah I forgot about the turbo lol. Ok so thats one mystery solved


----------



## bigredishott




----------



## SeD669

Still my mobo temp levels out at 60 degrees C







. I dont know what temp it is supposed to be but I get a warning from the sensor program.


----------



## bigredishott

Are all your fans working? Including the motherboard fans.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Are all your fans working? Including the motherboard fans.


Yes I checked a few hours ago and they are all working however, one of my 580's is over the fan that's on the MOBO, not leaving much space for airflow








AND the liquid cooler radiator is pretty close to the Thermal Armor fan.
Now on idle my SYSTIN is at 36 C but it goes up to 60 C when I run 3DMark11.


----------



## bigredishott

Do you do anything as extreme as 3dmark in your normal activities? If not, I wouldn't worry about it. I know if I ran some stress test in my rig my cpu would get hot with my h60 running at 4.5GHz. Thats why I don't run them, I don't do too much cpu intensive stuff, when I do it's not for long periods so, I feel safe running 4.5 with h60.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Do you do anything as extreme as 3dmark in your normal activities? If not, I wouldn't worry about it. I know if I ran some stress test in my rig my cpu would get hot with my h60 running at 4.5GHz. Thats why I don't run them, I don't do too much cpu intensive stuff, when I do it's not for long periods so, I feel safe running 4.5 with h60.


Well I fold







. I would like to continue folding if possible. My old MOBO and CPU could handle it I'm just wondering why this can't.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Yes I checked a few hours ago and they are all working however, *one of my 580's is over the fan that's on the MOBO, not leaving much space for airflow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND the liquid cooler radiator is pretty close to the Thermal Armor fan.
> Now on idle my SYSTIN is at 36 C but it goes up to 60 C when I run 3DMark11.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Well I fold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would like to continue folding if possible. My old MOBO and CPU could handle it I'm just wondering why this can't.


The heated air from your 580 combined with it restricting airflow are probably a big part of your problem. Maybe try moving or removing it an see what temps do?


----------



## SeD669

Thats what I was thinking. I am going to mount 2 fans on the inside of the case to help guide the airflow away from the mobo. If that doesent help I will have to liquid cool both GPU's


----------



## Phoebus

AI Suite is a little buggy when it comes to temp readings (see the post just above yours, and this one, for just a couple examples of folks with bizarre readings). I sometimes get thermal warnings when I know the board temps are fine. Google "ai suite temp issues" and you'll see it's not uncommon. Try using HWMonitor or another program and see what temps it reads.


----------



## ad556

Just a quick note did SLI both cards weren't detected reinstalled drivers etc is there a special setting in bios you have to activate for both cards to detect I'm speaking of 660ti but at the time was at a mates so we did not have an ASUS bridge we used MSI x58 Pro-E bridge would it matter please help I wanna do SLI in future !


----------



## SeD669

Thanks Phoebus I did read somewhere that the suite has issues. My HWmonitor was also showing high temps but now its all good for some reason. All I have left to do is liquid cool my GPU's


----------



## ad556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad556*
> 
> Just a quick note did SLI both cards weren't detected reinstalled drivers etc is there a special setting in bios you have to activate for both cards to detect I'm speaking of 660ti but at the time was at a mates so we did not have an ASUS bridge we used MSI x58 Pro-E bridge would it matter please help I wanna do SLI in future !


Can anyone help?


----------



## bigredishott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leader*
> 
> Any Sabertooth Z87 owners here i'm considering Sabertooth Z87 and i'd like to ask a few things. What are your vrm & chipset temps with and without assist fans and are those assist fans loud any high pitched noise etc.


I don't check my temps too often nor do I do too much hard work. My wife is on my computer more than me running office, dragon, and chrome, online schooling. I don't think I have seen my temp go past 48c I don't notice the fans certainly no little whine, my computer is by my feet under my desk in the living room. (tv and kids conceal any noise my pc makes lol) Again, I am not the one to ask about the temps, but the fans are pretty quiet. maybe someone else who runs their pc harder than me who watches temps like a hawk could answer better.


----------



## SeD669

Im not sure about the bridge but it shouldn't matter. Silly question but did u check in nvidia panel if your cards are set to SLI mode? Its under 3D settings or something.


----------



## Ashuiegi

i need more slots on my sabretooth damn it


----------



## SDMODNoob

Hey was wondering if anyone here has a x79 utilizing 64gbs of memory? My board is not detecting all 64gbs and is giving me random abnormal readings for the dimms. I had dimms B1 and B2 show up as abnormal, I shifted the ram around and reseated my cpu and cleared my cmos and now dimms A1 and A2 show up as abnormal. Windows only detects 6 sticks, cpu-z detects all 8, d-ram speed bios option shows 2 as abnormal and bios only shows 48gbs. I have done:

1) Shifted all rams from A1 - B2, my C1-D2 are working perfectly so I didn't bother messing with them.
2) Reseated my CPU.
3) Took out the battery, cleared CMOS.
4) Reformatted my system.

I am using 2x sets of G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-19200CL10Q-32GBZHD.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SDMODNoob

Oh and those are just shots of my settings in bios just so you know what I was working with. That was with me taking out 2 sticks to test boot up.


----------



## uglykidmoe

finished this build a month or two ago, second asus board, overjoyed with it's performance

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/rowk/media/computer/000_3354_zpse0d464e8.jpg.html

does posting my mb here make me an official member of the club?


----------



## TUFinside

Greetings,

I felt like i could apply to this thread because i built a rig based on ASUStEK TUF series.I hope i could find some help and tips from Sabertooth owners, especially the X79.
Please check my sig for a brief view of my rig.I'm interested in overclocking no more, but looking for stability and good raw performances.So far, i'm very happy with this rig, it's not a 100% gaming rig, but it do the job.








Will post some pictures eventually...








Thanks for reading.
Peace


----------



## HJP

Hello everyone.









Earlier today the assist fan (the one below the cpu socket) started making the worst, loudest noise I've ever heard, like there's a bee hive inside the case. And even after I turn off the PC it keeps spinning and making noise for about 3 minutes at least.
Right now I have it plugged out. Is this a bad thing? Does this fan actually makes a difference in the motherboard temp? And if so, is it possible to get a replacement?


----------



## jlhawn

been a member on OCN for a year and half now and am in a couple owners clubs but did not know about this one.

here is my Sabertooth X58 I built a few years ago and still running strong.



heres a shot with more light.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HJP*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier today the assist fan (the one below the cpu socket) started making the worst, loudest noise I've ever heard, like there's a bee hive inside the case. And even after I turn off the PC it keeps spinning and making noise for about 3 minutes at least.
> Right now I have it plugged out. Is this a bad thing? Does this fan actually makes a difference in the motherboard temp? And if so, is it possible to get a replacement?


if it's a 40mm fan which I think it is, it's for the chipset and you can get one most anywhere.
my X58 Sabertooth did not come with a NB fan nor is there a place to mount one, I think you only need one
if you do high overclocking, you can check the temp of the chipset in the bios, my X58 has a max temp of 100c per
intel specs, but yours should run cooler than mine as the X58 is known to run hot but the max mine gets is 63c and at idle it's 49c
and your Z77 should be fine without the fan if you have good airflow


----------



## HJP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> if it's a 40mm fan which I think it is, it's for the chipset and you can get one most anywhere.
> my X58 Sabertooth did not come with a NB fan nor is there a place to mount one, I think you only need one
> if you do high overclocking, you can check the temp of the chipset in the bios, my X58 has a max temp of 100c per
> intel specs, but yours should run cooler than mine as the X58 is known to run hot but the max mine gets is 63c and at idle it's 49c
> and your Z77 should be fine without the fan if you have good airflow


It's a 35mm fan, but it's not on the chip. It's in the middle of the board, and is used to supposedly spread air between the thermal armor and the board.
temps seem fine so far, but I was making sure.. Maybe someone here had a similar experience.


----------



## TUFinside

imho you don't need this mini fan in a good ventilated case.Most components are rated up to 85C.That said you can always get a 35mm fan for replacement...
I have the X79 mobo and i had hoped the very same board with passive cooling all the way !
ASUS if you hear me, if you make a Sabertooth X99, please do it without those mini fan, but instead a strong PCB and good passive heatsinks !! if i had to get a mobo today that would be the ASUS RIVE black edition.
Peace


----------



## Retrolock

Just bought the z87 Sabertooth with my brand-new spanking hot 4770K lol.

Not really one of the more popular clubs here eh?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrolock*
> 
> Just bought the z87 Sabertooth with my brand-new spanking hot 4770K lol.
> 
> Not really one of the more popular clubs here eh?


Nope, but here are few pics of my rig to honor this thread















Congrats on your new Sabertooth Z87 and the hot 4770K


----------



## edlogic

I just built a system with Sabertooth x79 mobo - details are here .

I did a simple OC to 4.2 GHz and the temps are going to about 72 C in stress testing .
I am having a hard time finding out what the safe operating temp is for this CPU .
A couple of sites that just had stats for it, showed that 66.8 is the normal operating temp .
Also, the TDP is 130 watts . I understand what TDP means but I don't understand what would be safe / unsafe power reading for this CPU .
When I had it OC to 4.5 GHz, the power reading went up to 150 and higher . How high is too high ? The temps were staying about 72 - 75 I think . I don't remember because I didn't let it run too long when I saw the power go up like that . I guess I am afraid of going too much over the TDP rating .


----------



## fleetfeather

Hey fellas,

Just wondering if any z87 sabertooth or gryphon owners have tried using Asus Turbo V?


----------



## fleetfeather

Just thought I'd answer my own question above. Neither turbo v or turbo v evo will install on my sig rig.


----------



## TheSimon

Can anyone tell me how many fans (without any splitters) i can plug into the z87 sabertooth?


----------



## Spelio

Hate to bring this topic back to life, but I guess I'm going to







Just picked one of these up yesterday off of Craigslist. I actually picked up a Intel 80GB SSD, Corsair TX650 and a Sabertooth P67 w/ the TUF shielding for $115, and I'd like to tell myself that's a good deal. Problem is, when I connect everything and test the board, the only thing that really happens is the Memok! light comes on, and stays on. I tried different types of RAM, speeds and sizes, and still, that damn Memok! light stays on. I held the button for 3 seconds to reset it, and it only comes back up to a solid red light. I even went out today and bought new Corsair 2x4GB 1600 MHz RAM to test, and the same damn thing. So, I guess, even though I paid $115, still I got a working 80GB Intel SSD and a Corsair TX650 power supply. Still not a bad deal eh?







Oh, I did submit a RMA to Asus in hopes of them sending me a new one, but that's a VERY long shot. Here's to hoping.











Posted a pic of it in it's defeated glory. You can see the case it was supposed to go into, the CPU and new RAM. Booo


----------



## animal0307

You may be able to get the board replaced. I'm not sure how the warranty works through Asus but i believe the sabertooth P67 has a 5 year warranty


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> You may be able to get the board replaced. I'm not sure how the warranty works through Asus but i believe the sabertooth P67 has a 5 year warranty


Actually, I was able to get it working! I believe the problem was the posts for the 212 EVO were missing their washers, and causing a short in the board. I went out and got myself some nylon washers, installed them and now the board is powering up!


----------



## Romulus6925

I have just finished my build with the new Sabertooth Z97 Mark 1. Photos to come.

Still trying to get my head around the UEFI BIOS, but at the moment my rig is super cool and for where I live in Townsville, Australia, this looks the most promising of all I have had for both keeping it dust free and cool.


----------



## jooly

i have a question regarding RAM on the new Sabertooth Z97 Mark1:

first, full disclosure: n00b alert! it's been a long time since i was messing with PC hardware and never that deep into the details, certainly never OC'd. please be gentle if i need to be "skoold" here.

i'm building a new rig from the ground up. last rig i build was in 2001 and things have changed, A LOT!

i've pretty much decided to go with a recent/new i7 on the new Sabertooth with 16gb of RAM. from my research i understand that Haswell likes fast memory and 2400 isn't much more costly than 1600 so that seems like a good way to go.

the QVL list for the mobo lists the memory i have in mind -- Kingston Beast 2400 -- but the mobo spec sheet says the max RAM speed is 1866, no OC options listed.

i'm confused here because a recent review of the new board said:
Quote:


> DDR3 memory of up to 32 GB is supported at officially supported speeds up 1866 MHz. I'm sure the option to run memory much higher than 1866 MHz will present itself once we get into the UEFI BIOS and have a look around.


unfortunately that was the last thing said on the subject so it wasn't clear to his n00bness what the end of the RAM story was.

so, the n00b question of the day is will i be able to run that 2400 RAM at 2400 or will it be throttled at 1866?

of course if it is going to be throttled then there's not much point in buying the 2400 in the first place, correct?

thank you for your patience, looking forward to enlightenment.


----------



## QuietGamer

Maybe this will help?

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell/10

Signed, lowly Gryphon owner


----------



## jooly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> Maybe this will help?
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell/10....


forgive a stupid question -- remember, last BIOS i looked at was dated 2001 -- but the moral of the story is to enable XMP in order to get the new Sabertooth to use the DDR3-2400 correctly, yes?

is that all there is to it, aside from possibly choosing a suitable profile?


----------



## spin5000

HI everybody. I've been having a problem with my ASUS X79 Sabertooth board since day 1 now. The PWM CPU fans/pump (I'm using a Swiftech H320) are being controlled just fine automatically, however, the board is using the wrong sensor to determine the fan/pump speeds. Instead of using the CPU temp (core, package, etc.) it's either using (I believe) what HWmonitor refers to as SYSTIN or TMPIN3.

Both these temps are usually in the 30-35 degree range at idle (SYSTIN tends to idle at 38-43 degrees since adding my second GTX 780 Ti).

The temps of these 2 sensors don't go up that much under load, and off load they don't instantly go down like the CPU temp does, it's very difficult to set a consistent CPU fan/pump curve according to these temps. I've had times where my CPU was at 65-70 degrees in Prime95 yet these 2 temps didn't go up too drastically from their idle temps, then once I ended Prime95 these 2 temps only went down a few degrees, and over quite a period of time too, rather than almost instantly like the CPU temp does when you end a Prime95 torture test.

I tried installing the ASUS suite stuff with Fan Xpert and all, but it is still basing the fan curves off of what I believe to be either the SYSTIN or TMPIN3 sensors rather than the CPU temp.

Even on "Turbo" mode the CPU fans don't ramp up enough, when at 65 or 70 degrees I want the fans to be running at max, and according to the BIOS (and even asus suite when I used it) they should be, however because they are "looking" at the wrong sensor they are barely ramping up.

I have the latest BIOS (I think it came out Dec 2013 or Jan 2014).

This is probably the only PC problem that I couldn't ever find on google, how could I be the only one?









System Specs:
- CPU: Intel i7-4930K @ 4.4 GHz
- CPU Cooling: Swiftech H320 (6x Swiftech Helix fans - push/pull)
- GPU: 2x NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti (SLI) @ 1150 MHz core / 7000 MHz memory (GPU Driver Version: 340.43 Beta)
- RAM: G.SKILL RipjawsZ 16 GB (4 x 4 GB quad channel) @ 1866 MHz 8-9-9-24-2T
- Storage: SSD-Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB (OS, some other programs/games) - HDD-Samsung Spinpoint F3 1 TB (storage, most games, etc.)
- Case: Cooler Master HAF 932
- Operating System: Windows 8.1 64-bit


----------



## spin5000

Anybody?


----------



## spin5000

I just updated my BIOS (4701), my INF chipset files, and uninstalled/reinstalled MEI. Guess what, the problem still exists.

As soon as I start prime95 my TMPIN3 temperature literally instantly goes from around 40 degrees to 60. Then the CPU cooler fans ramp up appropriately to around 80% speed, then within a 10 or so second period the TMPIN3 temp declines down to around 45 degrees and stays there. During this time, my fan speeds are also slowing down, because their speed is being controlled by the TMPIN3 temperature rather than the CPU temperature. So when the TMPIN3 temp stabilizes at around 45 degrees, that equals around 55% for CPU fan & pump speeds, MEANWHILE MY CPU TEMPS ARE SOARING TO 65+ DEGREES AND CLIMBING.

What a joke, what the heck is wrong. How can I tell the PC/CPU/BIOS/MOTHERBOARD to base the CPU_FAN speed on the actual CPU temp, rather than some stupid "TEMPIN3" temperature? There has to be a way to change this..........

Is there not anyone that can help me......


----------



## Cooknn

Hey, guys. Picked up a Sabertooth Mark 2 and dig it. Question: I want to customize my boot logo using AI Suite III. Does anyone know the proper dimensions? Mine gets squeezed out of proportion.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romulus6925*
> 
> I have just finished my build with the new Sabertooth Z97 Mark 1. Photos to come.
> 
> Still trying to get my head around the UEFI BIOS, but at the moment my rig is super cool and for where I live in Townsville, Australia, this looks the most promising of all I have had for both keeping it dust free and cool.


I'd like to see those pictures.


----------



## CapnBiggles

I absolutely love this Mark 1 motherboard. Even the AI Suite thermal control is awesome.

I even made a custom BIOS art for it for ez UPDATE, but I've already updated the BIOS to the most recent version and I'm scared to do it since everything has been so flawless.









http://i.imgur.com/dvdIlIW.jpg


----------



## Cooknn

Just a heads up Sabertooth fans. I just nabbed UEFI version 1304 off the Asus website dated 8/5/14.

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_Z97_MARK_2/HelpDesk_Download/
SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 2 BIOS 1304
Improve system stability.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Thanks for the heads up on that BIOS update. Took the opportunity to experiment and get that custom BIOS art above up. And it worked!


----------



## CapnBiggles

Wow I *really* like this latest BIOS update. Highly recommend.


----------



## USlatin

Just got a Z97 Mark I with a 4790k and an H110

Looking aroud for OC tips but the sabertooth Z97 doesn't seem to have an official board, anyone have links to good posts chock full of info, threads, what have you that can be trusted?


----------



## USlatin

I got a follow up question, sorry if this was answered already but I have been working too many hours and need to get this rig up and running pronto

where can I control the ASSIST mobo header? I see it is running at about 1150rpm with the pump for the H110 plugged in, but when I go to set the speed manually it isn't listed...







I want to make sure it is running at full speed 24/7


----------



## USlatin

Ran OCCT for 30min at 4.4GHz with 1.15V and 1866MHz 8-9-9-24 T1 with auto voltage on the RAM
4.5GHz with 1.15V crashes
4.4GHz with 1.125V crashes



currently testing 1.55V on the ram with the same timings and clock and so far so good after 13min

My questions are:
1. does it look like I am running OCCT the right way for a 4790k?
2. what can I use to monitor RAM voltage?
3. anyone have any recommended settings to throw at a Z97 sabertooth? (so far I've only messed with VID, multi, and the ram)


----------



## USlatin

Just ran OCCT for 35min stable and low temps
.4GHz with 1.15V
1866MHz 8-9-9-24 T1 with 1.50V



Still hoping someone can share some settings that may help with stability cause all these Autos are not my cup of tea really, they scare me

My (updated) questions are:
1. does it look like I am running OCCT the right way for a 4790k?
2. what else should I run? Prime 95? Aida?
2. what can I use to monitor RAM voltage to see if I set it correctly?
3. does anyone have any recommended settings to throw at a Z97 sabertooth? (so far I've only messed with VID, multi, and the ram)

Thanks!


----------



## pony-tail

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29810

The new Sabertooth Mark S Motherboard ( the snow cammo one ) has arrived in Australia ( $419 AU at Nov 21 ) - but at that price I would be inclined to add a few bucks and buy a Socket 2011 board .


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29810
> 
> The new Sabertooth Mark S Motherboard ( the snow cammo one ) has arrived in Australia ( $419 AU at Nov 21 ) - but at that price I would be inclined to add a few bucks and buy a Socket 2011 board .


Down side ONLY 6 sata ports







. I always need a total of 8 sata ports in total to play with. Hate Asus boosting the price tag and colorizing the motherboard (which I like actually) but cutting back Sata ports, is pure idiocy.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Down side ONLY 6 sata ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I always need a total of 8 sata ports in total to play with. Hate Asus boosting the price tag and colorizing the motherboard (which I like actually) but cutting back Sata ports, is pure idiocy.


The biggest downside I see is that you can get an enthusiast 2011v3 socket mobo from the same manufacturer for same sort of money (X99- pro).
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_1679&products_id=29390
My personal belief being that the X99-pro would be a better platform for a performance oriented machine . For show The Sabertooth wins outright - would look nice in a white Enthoo Primo - I only have a Z97 Gryphon in a 350D Corsair , so both beyond me at least till after my annual Christmas bankruptcy ( joys of being Granddad - the kids expectations always exceed my ability to finance them )


----------



## Alexyy

The white saber tooth is now available to pre order in the uk

Price isn't that bad http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-sabertooth-z97-mark-s-intel-z97-s1150-ddr3-pcie-30-(x16)-quad-sli-quad-crossfirex-displayport-h


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> The white saber tooth is now available to pre order in the uk
> 
> Price isn't that bad http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-sabertooth-z97-mark-s-intel-z97-s1150-ddr3-pcie-30-(x16)-quad-sli-quad-crossfirex-displayport-h


Better price than we are getting in AU.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Hi, recently i have problem with my P67 sabertooth, that in bios i cant even set turbo ratio: per core and therefor i cant set mulitplier higher than 33. I am running 2500k. Some time ago i was able to push it to 4,9GHz, but now i cant overclock it at all. Do you know what may cause this problem?


----------



## cacahuete586

Hi,

First sorry for my English.

I'm on W8.1 on a P67. I wan control some of my fans but I d'ont find Thermal Radar on Asus. Just AI Suite with basic sensor, nothing more.
Any idea where I can fin Thermal Radar V1 to control my fans ?

Juste found a "light" AI Suite on Asus: http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_P67/HelpDesk_Download/

Thanks !


----------



## IcarusLSC

*The Asus P55 (Sabertooth 55i) is not a TUF series motherboard according to Asus. They will not honor a 5 year warranty on it either. Even though their own website says it is, the board itself, and literature and box with it does etc, they won't as I have been trying for months to get a board that they said is defective warrantied (it is just over 4 yrs, and less than 5yrs.) This is Fraud on Asus part and they should be ashamed to do business this way. I will not buy nor recommend Asus products for my customers, myself, friends or family anymore due to this.*


----------



## Leader

Sabertooth Z97 Mark 2 inside Define R4


----------



## JaseJoshua

hey guys quick queistion. i just purchased this motherboard and have everything hooked up and it doesnt recognize my mice or keyboard. I have a logitech G710+ keyboard with a microsoft windows mobil mouse 4000. any ideas i have yet to install windows yet on the computer but i tried to look at and mess around in the bios and this is when i realized that it wasnt recognizing anything. I just wonder how im going to install windows with no keyboard or mouse...


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaseJoshua*
> 
> hey guys quick queistion. i just purchased this motherboard and have everything hooked up and it doesnt recognize my mice or keyboard. I have a logitech G710+ keyboard with a microsoft windows mobil mouse 4000. any ideas i have yet to install windows yet on the computer but i tried to look at and mess around in the bios and this is when i realized that it wasnt recognizing anything. I just wonder how im going to install windows with no keyboard or mouse...


Can you find any other mouse or keyboard to test it? Or do you have usb/ps2 adapter? I think it should work with ps2 mouse or keyboard, as it works a bit different from usb, but i am not sure. If someone else confirms my thoughts about the ps2 connector, then I would suggest getting cheapest ps2 keyboard, just to set up the system and maybe repurpose it later. I think they can be found for as cheap as $4.


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck

Excellent board with quality components throughout. Firmware support via American Megatrends (AMI) with their industry leading UEFI interface is great but Asus can do better with their integration QA:

* The Embedded Controller (EC) advertises ACPI power data to Windows periodically when it doesn't request or expect it and is recorded in the Event Log under System > Warning. Either Asus need to ask American Megatriends (AMI) which timing register they need to be looking for or they need to provide a driver for this to Microsoft for inclusion with Windows update or directly via CD / Website.

* The Thermal Probe (T Probe) to ACPI SRAT interface Asus developed is identified as "ADMA00" in Device Manager but it is not registered correctly via OSROM during POST and subsequently the driver installation fails since the INF cannot correlate to the Hardware ID. This issue is intermittent.

* AI Suite III is good for thermal zone profiling and high-level system monitoring but the polling frequency cannot be changed, graphing output is basic and overclocking ability within Windows poor.

* USB Attached SCSI (UASP) drivers do not sustain throughput to multiple device across Intel and ASMedia controllers concurrently. Hot plugging is also bugged causing drives to disappear until rebooted.

* CMOS Backup Profiles are crippled since compatibility is not maintained across Firmware updates.

* Documentation and Manuals for the advanced optional Firmware modules from Intel on this device are not available via Intel ARK or Asus Support.

The hardware design and performance are really exceptional and make this one of the top performing boards in its class and worth it's weight in silicon. I just hoped Asus would provide a Tier 1 experience for a product that costs £130. None of the issues I have mentioned are deal-breakers; just things that were overlooked during the development and QA cycle.


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Can you find any other mouse or keyboard to test it? Or do you have usb/ps2 adapter? I think it should work with ps2 mouse or keyboard, as it works a bit different from usb, but i am not sure. If someone else confirms my thoughts about the ps2 connector, then I would suggest getting cheapest ps2 keyboard, just to set up the system and maybe repurpose it later. I think they can be found for as cheap as $4.


Use the USB 2.0 ports across the top of the I/O panel for HID devices.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Have any of you successfully upgraded from a Asus P8H67-MPRO to a Sabertooth Z97 without having any Windows issues?

I'm looking to upgrade from my i5-2500k to a i7-4790k and also switch boards in the process. I've read mixed posts about some might need to reinstall Windows while others have had no issues.

Thanks


----------



## JaseJoshua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Can you find any other mouse or keyboard to test it? Or do you have usb/ps2 adapter? I think it should work with ps2 mouse or keyboard, as it works a bit different from usb, but i am not sure. If someone else confirms my thoughts about the ps2 connector, then I would suggest getting cheapest ps2 keyboard, just to set up the system and maybe repurpose it later. I think they can be found for as cheap as $4.


Thanks for the response i actually figured it out i did a flash bios update and everything seems to be working fine now i dont really know what was wrong but whatever lol


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaseJoshua*
> 
> Thanks for the response i actually figured it out i did a flash bios update and everything seems to be working fine now i dont really know what was wrong but whatever lol


Good to hear that, i know pretty well how does it feel, when some problem magically disappears and you have no idea what was wrong and what fixed it.


----------



## 1911Savage

Got this from Newegg today:



Time to give Nautilus a major refit!


----------



## JaseJoshua

SO i herd that you can actually buy the armor for the Z97 Sabertooth Mark 1 and instal onto the Mark 2. Is this true?


----------



## erso44

I got an Asus Sabertooth X79
What are the recommended operation temperatures for the TUF chokes?
AI Suite reads at Vcore 75°C under heavy load.


----------



## TUFinside

Yes that is too hot, if i'm not wrong, max temp is 85C, on my mobo i never exceed 50-55C Vcore under heavy load. Recheck your voltages and also recheck Digi+ settings in BIOS. And if you need more help from forumers please provide more info on your setup and BIOS current settings. Good luck !


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Got this from Newegg today:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to give Nautilus a major refit!


I got the same board it's very good board


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Yes that is too hot, if i'm not wrong, max temp is 85C, on my mobo i never exceed 50-55C Vcore under heavy load. Recheck your voltages and also recheck Digi+ settings in BIOS. And if you need more help from forumers please provide more info on your setup and BIOS current settings. Good luck !


This is at 5 Gigs....


----------



## erso44

When the new i7-6XXX series will be released I´ll buy again another Sabertooth. So much good qualitiy from Asus.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

You are talking about good quality, but on my P67 Sabertooth recently i cant run 2x SLI and my 2500k looks like it has locked multiplier. Fortunately, i am trying to work this out with the retailer, to send it to Asus for RMA, but god it takes so long...


----------



## erso44

Lol dud we were talking about two different things.
Is your board sli ready or is this a malfunction?
And when I talk about quality I'm not talking about usability I'm talking about stability!


----------



## Mark Huntsman

It is sli ready, i was using it that way for about 7 months, but yes, the stability at overclocks was great, i was running that poor i5 @4.7GHz without any issues, but then for no apparent reason both my gpus died and even after replacing them both via rma I cant get the system to its former configuration. But I blame the CX750M psu. I think that those gpus took some part on board with them, when they crapped out. I still think that TUF boards are excellent, just telling you my problem with mine.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> It is sli ready, i was using it that way for about 7 months, but yes, the stability at overclocks was great, i was running that poor i5 @4.7GHz without any issues, but then for no apparent reason both my gpus died and even after replacing them both via rma I cant get the system to its former configuration. But I blame the CX750M psu. I think that those gpus took some part on board with them, when they crapped out. I still think that TUF boards are excellent, just telling you my problem with mine.


that´s a very sad but interesting story...so you suspect your psu. Tell me more about that psu issue story I would like to know how a psu can °°°k up your gpus.
What gpus did you run?


----------



## Mark Huntsman

I think it was the psu, because how else would you explain two gigabyte gtx 660s to die at the same moment? Also the CX series from corsair are not the best psus on the market. I wrote about it in my thread and i am still trying to figure out why exactly have those cards died back then and what is wrong with the board.


----------



## erso44

Let's start at the beginning.

Did you install any software few hours before they died?
Did you changed your hardware few hours/days ago?
Did you flashed any chip few hours before?
Did you use a custom water cooling loop?
Did you overclock you cpu, gpu, ram? If yes what did you oc and did you changed your voltage?
How much watt did your system use?
Did you have good airflow in your case?
If where did you installed your fans? So I could know where air was blowing. ..
What temps did you have? Inside case & ambient?

Pls take time an answere as much as you can detailed so we can search for the issue before blaming the psu. Maybe s.th different destroyed it. I just want to help what the hell was going on on that day.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

There were no changes in software or hardware for about a week before the disaster.
Yes, i was using custom watercooling loop, that was the reason i started that thread, i was using custom made water blocks and the system was fine with it for about two months. Because of the fact that these blocks were custom made i triple checked the whole system for leaks right after it died, but found nothing. Not even a drop of liquid outside of the loop.
The CPU was most of the time overclocked to 4.5GHz and sometimes i bumped it up to 4.7, i dont remember exact voltages, but while running both prime95 and Unigine Valley at the same time, all temps were below 65°C all the time. The GPUS were overclocked a bit (1150MHz @ 1.212V).
I was measuring power draw while running these tests and it was around 500w.
About the airflow, its define r4 and at the time, there were two front 120mm intakes trough rad at the front, one 120 with dust filter as intake at the rear of the case, then two 120s trough rad at the top as outtake and also the psu was installed fan facing up, so i think the airflow was not perfect, but enough for the system.
Temps inside the case was mostly in upper 30s (mostly caused by the front rad) and ambient temp was around 22°C.

Anyway, i RMAd the psu for rattling fan and got EVGA 750G2 instead, as i was suggested in the Recommended PSUs thread. I really hope we can figure out why the system died back then and if it is really the board that is causing those issues i have right now i will send it to rma and figure out some replacement for it in the meantime.

And btw, thanks for your interest in my problem and thanks for your help.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> There were no changes in software or hardware for about a week before the disaster.
> Yes, i was using custom watercooling loop, that was the reason i started that thread, i was using custom made water blocks and the system was fine with it for about two months. Because of the fact that these blocks were custom made i triple checked the whole system for leaks right after it died, but found nothing. Not even a drop of liquid outside of the loop.
> The CPU was most of the time overclocked to 4.5GHz and sometimes i bumped it up to 4.7, i dont remember exact voltages, but while running both prime95 and Unigine Valley at the same time, all temps were below 65°C all the time. The GPUS were overclocked a bit (1150MHz @ 1.212V).
> I was measuring power draw while running these tests and it was around 500w.
> About the airflow, its define r4 and at the time, there were two front 120mm intakes trough rad at the front, one 120 with dust filter as intake at the rear of the case, then two 120s trough rad at the top as outtake and also the psu was installed fan facing up, so i think the airflow was not perfect, but enough for the system.
> Temps inside the case was mostly in upper 30s (mostly caused by the front rad) and ambient temp was around 22°C.
> 
> Anyway, i RMAd the psu for rattling fan and got EVGA 750G2 instead, as i was suggested in the Recommended PSUs thread. I really hope we can figure out why the system died back then and if it is really the board that is causing those issues i have right now i will send it to rma and figure out some replacement for it in the meantime.
> 
> And btw, thanks for your interest in my problem and thanks for your help.


did you unmount your vga cooler and looked at the chip? how do the vrams look like? meltet, burned?
did you got any burned mosfet, capacitor or choke on your mobo?


----------



## Mark Huntsman

I unmounted both vga coolers and both vgas looked fine, i was comparing them to photo i took when i was designing those blocks. Also i didnt noticed anything on mobo, but i will check again, when i will pull it out of the system to send it to rma, because i have to take off the plastic cover of it to get the serial number that should be on the side of PCIe slot.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> I unmounted both vga coolers and both vgas looked fine, i was comparing them to photo i took when i was designing those blocks. Also i didnt noticed anything on mobo, but i will check again, when i will pull it out of the system to send it to rma, because i have to take off the plastic cover of it to get the serial number that should be on the side of PCIe slot.


that is one strange case dude xD

whatever...so you said you oc it to 1.21V. Well, that is not much voltage so resistances couldn´t melt or burn. Neither chokes, vrams and capacitors couldn´t be damage. Hmm. Where do you live? You got constantly 230V on your socket-outlet in your country?


----------



## Mark Huntsman

I dont know how clean the power is, but yes, it should be constant 230V (Slovakia). And those 660s cant go past 1.212V even with unlocked bios.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> I dont know how clean the power is, but yes, it should be constant 230V (Slovakia). And those 660s cant go past 1.212V even with unlocked bios.


Why don't you post your issue in another thread with more users?


----------



## rioja

Hi, I have X99 TUF,

is it ok to plug first 10W pump to CPU fan connector, and second 10W pump to CPU_OPT fan?

As I remember manual says smth about 10W power but only for CPU fan connector.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

If I remember correctly I posted it in Sandy stable too, but I have to check. Now I am only considering my options as far as the rma goes, I don't want to be without my system for that long and i am considering options like buying any used cpu+mobo,, just to have something where I plug my gpu and drives in the meantime, or I can wait for the next generation of desktop intels, then upgrade, send this board for rma and when it returns pass it to my brother with the 2500k, or the last option, that would not cost me any money, but I will be without most of my data and power needed for solidworks workload. This is, that I simply send the board to rma and use moms laptop in the meantime. Which of this would you suggest?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> If I remember correctly I posted it in Sandy stable too, but I have to check. Now I am only considering my options as far as the rma goes, I don't want to be without my system for that long and i am considering options like buying any used cpu+mobo,, just to have something where I plug my gpu and drives in the meantime, or I can wait for the next generation of desktop intels, then upgrade, send this board for rma and when it returns pass it to my brother with the 2500k, or the last option, that would not cost me any money, but I will be without most of my data and power needed for solidworks workload. This is, that I simply send the board to rma and use moms laptop in the meantime. Which of this would you suggest?


if you have money and you can effort a good rig than wait for new parts!
I heard something new about i7-6XXX you can go for the cheap one because it has six cores and enough power if you oc to and I would probably recommend you one single but good graphic card.
It´s up to you if you want to buy used parts go for it...and next time look for psu test online than buy a new psu









if you have found some new hardware just post it here I will help you. If not others will help you. OCnet has enough experienced users.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Thanks for advice, but I was again thinking about getting highest i5, because most of my workload is singlethreaded and the extra price is simply not worth it.

Also I bought new psu, because I got a refund from rma of that CX750M, so I decided to pay that little more for one of the best, if not the best 750w psu. Also since I bought it, I don't even know it's there, no noise and no problems, so I can say it's the perfect psu, except that I will have to swap connectors on my custom cables that I had for that corsair, because corsair was using pcie 8 pins on the psu side of pcie cables and evga is using 8pin eps connectors.

Sorry for posting off topic, I think that I will move my rambles back to my build log.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Thanks for advice, but I was again thinking about getting highest i5, because most of my workload is singlethreaded and the extra price is simply not worth it.
> 
> Also I bought new psu, because I got a refund from rma of that CX750M, so I decided to pay that little more for one of the best, if not the best 750w psu. Also since I bought it, I don't even know it's there, no noise and no problems, so I can say it's the perfect psu, except that I will have to swap connectors on my custom cables that I had for that corsair, because corsair was using pcie 8 pins on the psu side of pcie cables and evga is using 8pin eps connectors.
> 
> Sorry for posting off topic, I think that I will move my rambles back to my build log.


should be ok. I hope your rig will work fine in future. good luck. keep us on update if you get any problems


----------



## Mark Huntsman

I definitely will ask here, at OCN if I have any problems, because I learned more about pc building and hardware related stuff here, than anywhere else in the past and I am not member even a year. I love the OCN community and the fact that there is always someone willing to help.


----------



## erso44

who´s stable with sabertooth abouth 5ghz>?


----------



## JaseJoshua

hey guys i dont think my ethernet port is working on my Mark 2 any help?


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaseJoshua*
> 
> hey guys i dont think my ethernet port is working on my Mark 2 any help?


Is the cable plugged in?


----------



## JaseJoshua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Is the cable plugged in?


no worries i fugred it out, just booted up my computer and was trying to download all the drivers and forgot to install the motherboard disc lol and yes the cable was plugged in


----------



## DewMan

Quick X99 Tuf MB question please. The owners manual is not helpful.

There is a SB_PWR LED just above where the power switch jumpers are. It's solid Amber color when the PSU is turned on.

Is solid Amber the normal "everything is good to go" color? ASUS Tech didn't seem sure.

I ask due to being unable to power up the board and even after a replacement board, per ASUS tech recommendation, It still won't power up.

It doesn't appear to be the PSU since a second PSU results in the same problem. I even used a different power button and still not power up.

This is on a new build's first bootup attempt.

I've been building my PCs since my 1st 386 but this has me perplexed.

I'll bet anything it's something simple that I'm just not seeing.

I'm using a single stick or RAM in D1, new 5930 CPU, a known good GT730 (for initial setup) in slot 1, no CPU fan header used due to watercooling with a Aquaero 6Pro. and a USB KB on a rear port.

All jumpers are still factory default.

If anyone's seen a similar issue, any insight would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Cutbait

My working X99 Sabertooth is showing an Amber color with power supply turned on.

Hope your issues are a simple fix DewMan

best of luck


----------



## DewMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cutbait*
> 
> My working X99 Sabertooth is showing an Amber color with power supply turned on.
> 
> Hope your issues are a simple fix DewMan
> 
> best of luck


Your wish of luck fixed it.









Thanks for answering my question. +rep

It appears I had a 4pin power block with an exposed port was my issue. I'm guessing it may have been shorting the unprotected pins. By process of elimination with a 24pin bypass I was able to find my power issue. I'm installing OS now.


----------



## JaseJoshua

Hey guys, iv been looking around and i cant seem to find a clear answer. I was wondering of it is possible to purchase an armor kit for the Z97 Mark 2. or get one from another board maybe that is compatible?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaseJoshua*
> 
> Hey guys, iv been looking around and i cant seem to find a clear answer. I was wondering of it is possible to purchase an armor kit for the Z97 Mark 2. or get one from another board maybe that is compatible?


are there any armor kits for z97 available online????


----------



## erso44

I got red light on vga1......SH*****************************************


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I got red light on vga1......SH*****************************************


I feel with you bro, saw it almost half a year ago, when both my gpus died. But I hope your story will have better ending than mine. Let us know what was wrong when you find out.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> I feel with you bro, saw it almost half a year ago, when both my gpus died. But I hope your story will have better ending than mine. Let us know what was wrong when you find out.


When I put the power target to 150% and clock speed tp 1300 Mhz everything went black....
Usually it should handle it or protect itself but why the **** did my gpu die? I mean 150% pt is not much and there are users with 200%!

I have to bake it in the oven....

Did someone ever baked a vga in oven? My gpu died today


----------



## cyoung89

I picked up a z97 with armor this week, for my carbide 240. So far I love this motherboard, and how it looks. It made my case look so much cleaner, with the armor.


----------



## AfterpsycH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> I picked up a z97 with armor this week, for my carbide 240. So far I love this motherboard, and how it looks. It made my case look so much cleaner, with the armor.


This is my plan as well!
















Should I be concerned that the max memory accepted is the DDR3 1866?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> Got this from Newegg today:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to give Nautilus a major refit!


How i like that MoBo !


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> How i like that MoBo !


Me too!

I've got it installed, loop is finished (clear water only for now) and I've already had it running but I've still got some fan and lighting stuff to finish. And decide on a color of coolant.


----------



## TUFinside

Are using the SMA8 for this build Savage ? Please post pics when finished ! I am to get that MoBo as well but i'm waiting for Broadwell-E and DDR4 prices to settle down a bit. I wish to stay air cooled, the case will be the S8S.







Enjoy your new MoBo you lucky bastard (if you allow me) !


----------



## 1911Savage

Yes, SMA8. I'll try to get some pics when I'm finished.

I don't know about lucky, but I know I'm broke now. That 5960X wasn't cheap.


----------



## rioja

What color is your SMA8? I am waiting for pics too


----------



## 1911Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> What color is your SMA8? I am waiting for pics too


Gunmetal with black flex-bay fan mounts and covers.


----------



## rioja

Oh, now I want pictures even more









I am also waiting for gunmetal SMA8 for my X99 TUF. This mobo should look really great in gunmetal interior.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AfterpsycH*
> 
> This is my plan as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should I be concerned that the max memory accepted is the DDR3 1866?*


In short words : not at all ! Your mobo can run ram at higher speed .


----------



## 1911Savage

OK. It's not done yet but here's a teaser:


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> OK. It's not done yet but here's a teaser:


oooo shiny !


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1911Savage*
> 
> OK. It's not done yet but here's a teaser:


Amazing









What is radiator on top, 45mm thick? And do u have build log?


----------



## 1911Savage

I don't have a build log. Just don't have the time for pics, updates and so on.

I have 3 radiators:
Bottom: 560mm x 30mm. (GPU)
Top: 480mm x 45mm. (CPU)
Front: 240mm x 45mm. (GPU)

All Alphacool.

When (IF) I ever finish the thing I'll try to post some pics and list all the components.


----------



## InfraRedRabbit

hi guys

i picked up a second hand x79 sabertooth, with a i7 3820 and 2x gtx 680's.

im having real issues with thermal radar as fan control software - especially coming from my z87i-pro with ai suite 3 - just really poor layout and really poor pwm control of all of my fans, does not seem to recognize the rpm/% ratio very well.

what do other x79 sabertooth users use as fan control software?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfraRedRabbit*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> i picked up a second hand x79 sabertooth, with a i7 3820 and 2x gtx 680's.
> 
> im having real issues with thermal radar as fan control software - especially coming from my z87i-pro with ai suite 3 - just really poor layout and really poor pwm control of all of my fans, does not seem to recognize the rpm/% ratio very well.
> 
> what do other x79 sabertooth users use as fan control software?


Hi, depending on the fan, Fanxpert would allow different control ratio. The only real PWM fan headers are CPU and CPU-opt. To give you full control of your fans, i suggest using a pwm splitter with a molex or sata juice feed and connect it to CPU fan header.That should give you total control of your fan and eliminate the poor fan speed detection.


----------



## rioja

Is it possible to get second dust cap for LAN on IO back side? Why do they put only single one, I don't use LAN at all becoz I have PCI-E WiFi card.


----------



## 1911Savage

I'm sure they assume everyone is going to use at least one LAN port. But they should have furnished two caps.

To be honest, I forgot to put the cap on my unused port. I need to go back and do that.


----------



## rioja

Their attempt to save on everything makes a disgusting feeling actually,

They don't put 3d cover for x16 slot, 2d cap for USB3.0 internal connector, 12th SATA connector, this LAN, no caps for COM and TB, I think it's not acceptable for $350 motherboard.

And in add to all this, they don't have shop for spare parts, so I can't buy new armor or caps. Well I think I have to write to their support reg this.


----------



## 1911Savage

I have to agree on the lack of a source for spare parts. They should at least do that.


----------



## rioja

For RJ45 it's possible to get some 3d party caps like this
http://www.amazon.com/Ethernet-Cover-Protector-10Pcs-Black/dp/B00W8Y98EU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439054846&sr=8-1&keywords=Dust+caps+rj45

At least it's only $3 and free shipping


----------



## erso44

I know this question will not fit here but I would like to know your opinion:

Shall I go for SLI again ? My GTX 780 died few months ago...and yeah there is a empty slote xD


----------



## rioja

Watercooling ASUS X99 SABERTOOTH?

Yes it is possible!







Of coz the main question here is what to do with armor


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Watercooling ASUS X99 SABERTOOTH?
> 
> Yes it is possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of coz the main question here is what to do with armor


did you see mine? I removed the armor of my x79 mobo because I think it´s more sexy without that sh**







it looks so mechanical


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> did you see mine? I removed the armor of my x79 mobo because I think it´s more sexy without that sh**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks so mechanical


Actually I like this armor. But now I am not sure whether to use VRM watercooling or not, I plan to run stress test with and without it and compare temps.

if I will watercool, I may leave armor but just cut two holes in armor for tubing.



I like this block, it is very compact, what is this?


----------



## CannedBullets

Any idea when the Z170 Sabertooth will be released in America? Debating on whether or not I should upgrade to an i7-6700k this winter or next summer.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Actually I like this armor. But now I am not sure whether to use VRM watercooling or not, I plan to run stress test with and without it and compare temps.
> 
> if I will watercool, I may leave armor but just cut two holes in armor for tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> I like this block, it is very compact, what is this?


this block is very compact and it´s as long as the MOSFET size(do you want some exact digits or ?)...and I bought it for 20€.
Hey dude, this is the most important cooling area in on your MOBO! Compared to the SOUTHBRIDE it´s very important for OC stability! Every fan and pump in my setup depends on Vcore temp. And Vcore sensor is under this compact block!!!!!

You won´t believe me but I get the most heat from this block. Just touch that area while gaming and you will feel how hot that sh** gets









In my opinion: If you cool your Vcore area and your CPU you´ve got everything that need to be cooled down by water. Actually you do it. You just need a CPU cooler and that´s it!


----------



## Traveleon

Running the Sabertooth X58 motherboard has anybody attempted water cooling the v-ram on the board or do you guys think having a H100i on my cpu and one on my video card with the Corsair hydro-H GPU bracket will be more than enough ?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traveleon*
> 
> Running the Sabertooth X58 motherboard has anybody attempted water cooling the v-ram on the board or do you guys think having a H100i on my cpu and one on my video card with the Corsair hydro-H GPU bracket will be more than enough ?


Traveleon welcome to OCN,

if you scroll up you can see that some members like me have a additional watercooling plate for VRAM´s because especially if you want to stay above 5 Ghz your VRAM will get extremly hot.
I can´t give you the right answer, it´s depending on your goals. What do you want to achieve?

Just normal clock speed´s

or

do you want to squeez everything out of your CPU?

____

erso


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> this block is very compact and it´s as long as the MOSFET size(do you want some exact digits or ?)...and I bought it for 20€.
> Hey dude, this is the most important cooling area in on your MOBO! Compared to the SOUTHBRIDE it´s very important for OC stability! Every fan and pump in my setup depends on Vcore temp. And Vcore sensor is under this compact block!!!!!
> 
> You won´t believe me but I get the most heat from this block. Just touch that area while gaming and you will feel how hot that sh** gets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion: If you cool your Vcore area and your CPU you´ve got everything that need to be cooled down by water. Actually you do it. You just need a CPU cooler and that´s it!


Does your compact waterblock (I mean cooling plate) covers all mosfets?

Why I am asking is I have another option - I have another shorter block which will fit under armor much better



But for it I have to made custom cooling plate, and anyway it will be small waterblock on top of long cooling plate, so waterblock itself covers near a half of mosfets


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Does your compact waterblock (I mean cooling plate) covers all mosfets?
> 
> Why I am asking is I have another option - I have another shorter block which will fit under armor much better
> 
> 
> 
> But for it I have to made custom cooling plate, and anyway it will be small waterblock on top of long cooling plate, so waterblock itself covers near a half of mosfets


The MOSFET´s are completly covered. Because that example which I have fits exactly to the X79 Sabertooth board.

But I don´t get the point, why do you want to use a shorter block as alternative?

I got some pictures here


----------



## Traveleon

Thanks man,
No I try not cranking it up too much, I usually only run the CPU in optimal memory mode for my XMS-3 but have plans for vengeance XMP memory, adjusting any of those automatically increases your CPU a bit currently running 3.3ghz on my i7 950 in XMP I get 3.7 roughly.
Not looking for the most out of it, mostly longevity on everything at a good speed, don't really play tonnes of games anymore mostly emulators with the wife and kids, do alot of video editing though and I also have it setup as a server with my 10 drives








Can tell you though I'm surprised how the higher emulators run they can really push a CPU & GPU even the memory gets up there things take more jam than when I'm editing my 4k downhill biking video's.


----------



## rioja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> The MOSFET´s are completly covered. Because that example which I have fits exactly to the X79 Sabertooth board.
> 
> But I don´t get the point, why do you want to use a shorter block as alternative?


This is becoz I want to keep armor and drill holes in it to route the tubes, using grommets or smth.

One side is more or less easy



But other side fits almost to the middle



And it left almost no space, becoz mouning diameter must be 18 mm, I have only 2 mm from each side then, which is quite fragile.



So I consider an option with shorter block, but this has many negative moments too.

Well everything is real challenge here


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> This is becoz I want to keep armor and drill holes in it to route the tubes, using grommets or smth.
> 
> One side is more or less easy
> 
> 
> 
> But other side fits almost to the middle
> 
> 
> 
> And it left almost no space, becoz mouning diameter must be 18 mm, I have only 2 mm from each side then, which is quite fragile.
> 
> 
> 
> So I consider an option with shorter block, but this has many negative moments too.
> 
> Well everything is real challenge here


I would suggest you to drill...


----------



## Traveleon

Some really sick Tuf board builds guys hope my Sabertooth X58 turns out as sweet as your guys builds, here's my design plan for my Corsair 800d build with complete Corsair cooling and hardware that's on the way so can't wait to start building pretty excited always wanted a 800d or 900d happy I finally found 1 for a reasonable deal .
What do you guys think of my build plans.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I've never seen a mix of intake and outtake on a rad....I'll wait for more members to chime in.


----------



## Traveleon

actually plan to put the rad to the center 2 fans over all the way to the rear.


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traveleon*
> 
> Some really sick Tuf board builds guys hope my Sabertooth X58 turns out as sweet as your guys builds, here's my design plan for my Corsair 800d build with complete Corsair cooling and hardware that's on the way so can't wait to start building pretty excited always wanted a 800d or 900d happy I finally found 1 for a reasonable deal .
> What do you guys think of my build plans.


first of all good decision to upgrade your kit.
second. there is a big difference in size between 800d and 900d you know that? you got definitly more space in the 900d rather than 800d. If I´m not wrong the 800d is almost equal to the 750d. But whatever...

my opinion. good go for it. you´ve ordered two h100i. but what if you decide for sli? where would you place your third h100i? I see you got an overpowered psu...
tell us more about your pc specs, especially about cpu and gpu.

of course everything is depending on your budget. I don´t want to offend you, sir, I just want to help you to be happy with your rig. Ignore my agressive kind of messaging but I just want "to open your eyes" (that sound so weird haha). Yes you actually got a concept but what about the future?
__

erso


----------



## Traveleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> first of all good decision to upgrade your kit.
> second. there is a big difference in size between 800d and 900d you know that? you got definitly more space in the 900d rather than 800d. If I´m not wrong the 800d is almost equal to the 750d. But whatever...
> 
> my opinion. good go for it. you´ve ordered two h100i. but what if you decide for sli? where would you place your third h100i? I see you got an overpowered psu...
> tell us more about your pc specs, especially about cpu and gpu.
> 
> of course everything is depending on your budget. I don´t want to offend you, sir, I just want to help you to be happy with your rig. Ignore my agressive kind of messaging but I just want "to open your eyes" (that sound so weird haha). Yes you actually got a concept but what about the future?
> __
> 
> erso


I have really no need for a 2nd GPU anymore, the MSI GTX 760 I'm ordering does more than enough for me days, my current 550 Ti OC does ok as well just memory is kinda lacking for the emulators gets choppy on some games when I'm playing with the kids and few buddies told me their 2gb work flawlessly, my 2nd gtx 550 did nothing when installed.

The 800d is a bit bigger than the 750d it sit right in between the 750d and 900d, I know I'll have to do some custom fabbing and molding but that's no issues.

I don't game with the hard core games much anymore the emulators with the kids mostly but it sure suck the resources specially Wii and PS2 games everything goes up but understandable though it not a game directly it's an intensive application play an gpu intensive game.

but my specs currently are.

Sabertooth x58
i7 950 running on memory compatibility clocking 3.2ghz and 3.6 Turbo with my h100i thinking getting a h110i and putting the h100i on the gpu for more cooling.
Corsair XMS 3 six X 2gb 1600mhz memory
currently one of my Gigabyte 1gb GTX 550 Ti OC windforce GPU
RM 850 PSU on order got my CX750M running right now.
only running 7 in my case right now due to waiting on my 4-port PCI to SATA 3 expansion card 7 X 1tb, 1.5tb and 2tb HDD's have 10 total but have some in my other rig right now and it's a bummer massive network lag lol
and a 120gb OCZ agility 3 SSD going to order a Corsair 480gb soon for my complete Corsair hardware
Then I got the 7" lcd going to be built in using psu power.

Thanks man it's oing to be an interesting an amazing build hope it turns out like what I in vision, mini 900d lol


----------



## m0n4g3

X99 Sabertooth owner here.

Paired with a 5930k, 4x4gb DDR4-3000 CL15, and 2x980ti's.

All "shoe-horned" into a Xigmatek Elysium, with a 360 rad up top, and 360 rad up front.

EK copper/acetal supremacy evo cpu block, and ek copper/acetal vga full block covers for the 980ti's.

Silverstone 1000w psu, 250gb Samsung 840 pro ssd, and that's about all she wrote. It's a pure gaming machine.

Don't have any current pictures of the build, but it's very similar to my old build below:





That along with a 4k Phillips 40" monitor, Logitech G910 Orion Spark and a G500s completes my builds details!

Hopefully get some pics of the new system.

Hope you enjoyed
m0n


----------



## Traveleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> X99 Sabertooth owner here.
> 
> Paired with a 5930k, 4x4gb DDR4-3000 CL15, and 2x980ti's.
> 
> All "shoe-horned" into a Xigmatek Elysium, with a 360 rad up top, and 360 rad up front.
> 
> EK copper/acetal supremacy evo cpu block, and ek copper/acetal vga full block covers for the 980ti's.
> 
> Silverstone 1000w psu, 250gb Samsung 840 pro ssd, and that's about all she wrote. It's a pure gaming machine.
> 
> Don't have any current pictures of the build, but it's very similar to my old build below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That along with a 4k Phillips 40" monitor, Logitech G910 Orion Spark and a G500s completes my builds details!
> 
> Hopefully get some pics of the new system.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed
> m0n


Sweet build man nice and clean looking, nice monitor man is it a real monitor or a tv either or works awesome, seen some of the real big screen monitors and they are absolutely amazing 100 times better than the exactly same looking tv just quality is not nearly the same specially with resolution they show tru 1080p while a tv is not actually full 1080p you notice that when you have it as your primary display it expands past the screen unlike a monitor will.

Now those new 2K-4K tv monitors I'd like to try one a friend has a 32" and it looks epic even in photo's.


----------



## m0n4g3

It's definitely the real deal. It's a beautiful looking screen, both in the image, and the actual physical appearance.

The only bad thing about it, is out of the box, it's bright than the sun's surface itself!

Needs quite abit of tuning (which i can happily give to you guys) to get right.


----------



## Traveleon

So pondering on water cooling my whole board for my Sabertooth X58 I know there's no full coverage blocks.
But I found through EKWB and Bitspower universal water blocks that are suppose to fit but I'll take some measurements for mounting to make sure there are a few Mosfet blocks to pick from so better make sure I get the right ones the 1st time








My question for everybody is that for my NB/SB chips is it worth doing both or just to do the North bridge, I like the ASUS south bridge block but a water block would for sure the longevity of the board.

Guess I could always try and make a nice cover for the SB or maybe try to make one to link everything together just for easy mounting maybe " UV green plexi hahah "

What do you guys suggest the blocks are not too expensive either it will just be all the fittings I priced er out and ouch lol $10 each for some nice black green Bitspower ones gets pricey fast


----------



## Traveleon

Bummer looks like it maybe a pain to run the hoses, so maybe I'll just do the north bridge should be more than enough no ? Asus probe really only reads the NB/MOSFET chips temperature readings anyways and it'll save me a few bucks, shame no one makes one or that the Gigabyte and EVGA X58 full coverage blocks wouldn't fit that be sweet if they did.


----------



## bigredishott

Could anyone tell me if the Armor of a Z87 board would fit on Z97 Mark 2 board?

I was having problems with 2 of my fan headers (1 stoped working, the other was reporting wrong speeds or something). Took my PC apart to RMA board was getting it ready to ship back, I put the socket cover on and tried to close socket.







and bent pins. I just know now they are going to reject my board. (i only took cover off once over 2 years ago I forgot how it was attached, thought was held in place like cpu) I found a Z97 mark 2 board on ebay for $125 practically new my wife gave me okay to buy.







her.

Anyways, I am hoping it will fit on the new board . The Mark one comes with armor that looks the same except for the branding.
(cost alot more & I recently had a bunch of hour cut = me broke)
I plan to give it a coat of white paint and branding won't matter too much.


----------



## bigredishott

Well, I called asus to see if they would eat the motherboard cost because, The pins would not have gotten bent if the board didn't fail. Of course, they wouldn't! But, I got my answer, yes the armor off the z87 will fit the z97 sabertooth mach 2.

To repair the pins the estimated cost would was between $122-$170. I paid $125 for the Z97 sabertooth with free shipping. What an expensive mistake. I was all hopped up on coffee Cumberland farms has free coffee Fridays in October. I guess I had too many of them for my brain to function properly.


----------



## Traveleon

Seen this build fellow Tuf owners and had to post it, got burned on another case so plan to mod my Cosmos S out then and have my own Tuf Inside - Nvidia Pro Crew design in the works will post it once I get most of the way through the mod.


----------



## GENO'S

Hello,

I just returned my new ASUS Z170 Sabertooth mark 1, LED's all 5 kept staying a solid red like orange color, the one led was supposed to stay a green like color I think the Power.

I was having boot trouble but then all seemed to work. The ASUS tech said they were not supposed to stay red so they RMA'ed me a new replacement,

I got the new replacement and POW, all stayed lit again, no boot problems, install win7 pro like a charm, all running great but all led's staying red again, not green also!

I'm at wits end, don't know to rma again, get a different Z170 Mobo or just leave it an see what happens

set up

skylake 6700k with cyribor U1
16 gig ram 1-second slot 1 in 4th slot according to mobo
os boot drive 512gb 850pro sata to mobo and power from psu
2nd drive 2TB WD black sata to mobo and power from psu
evga 970 gtx 2 plugs hooked to from PSU
970 TO MONITOR by display port connection
PSU hooked up to 6 pin CPU plug on mobo and MOBO to PSU with cable

all win7pro updated great boots up fine, bios see's everything ok it seems

just checking to see if any owners of this mobo have the same led's staying on continuously


----------



## GENO'S

great thanks


----------



## Traveleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENO'S*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just returned my new ASUS Z170 Sabertooth mark 1, LED's all 5 kept staying a solid red like orange color, the one led was supposed to stay a green like color I think the Power.
> 
> I was having boot trouble but then all seemed to work. The ASUS tech said they were not supposed to stay red so they RMA'ed me a new replacement,
> 
> I got the new replacement and POW, all stayed lit again, no boot problems, install win7 pro like a charm, all running great but all led's staying red again, not green also!
> 
> I'm at wits end, don't know to rma again, get a different Z170 Mobo or just leave it an see what happens
> 
> set up
> 
> skylake 6700k with cyribor U1
> 16 gig ram 1-second slot 1 in 4th slot according to mobo
> os boot drive 512gb 850pro sata to mobo and power from psu
> 2nd drive 2TB WD black sata to mobo and power from psu
> evga 970 gtx 2 plugs hooked to from PSU
> 970 TO MONITOR by display port connection
> PSU hooked up to 6 pin CPU plug on mobo and MOBO to PSU with cable
> 
> all win7pro updated great boots up fine, bios see's everything ok it seems
> 
> just checking to see if any owners of this mobo have the same led's staying on continuously


I know some boards the lights stay on continuously and flash when there's an error, my MSI 970 board does that my Sabertooth though only the power led stays on the rest cycle through boot.


----------



## Traveleon

Geno what PSU are you using as well, almost sounds like too you maybe having a PSU failure or your drawing way too much juice from it to handle I've lost boards from a dying PSU before and have had one smoke a board from being way to low in watts.


----------



## GENO'S

I have the EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2 80+ GOLD

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438018


----------



## Traveleon

Should have enough power, but never been a fan of EVGA products every one I've owned has cooked use to have have a few of they're card laying around that were all toast within months of usage, if have an alternate maybe give it a try and see if it help not going to hurt to try it.


----------



## GENO'S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traveleon*
> 
> Should have enough power, but never been a fan of EVGA products every one I've owned has cooked use to have have a few of they're card laying around that were all toast within months of usage, if have an alternate maybe give it a try and see if it help not going to hurt to try it.


I'll hook up an old 650 corsair I haven thanks!


----------



## Traveleon

Right let us know the result when I have some time I'll do some board look ups


----------



## Traveleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traveleon*
> 
> Right let us know the result when I have some time I'll do some board look ups


Yup as to the info I've found those lights are supposed to go out with only the power led running unless there's an error, the 650watt is your bare min for power but should at least trouble shoot if that's the issue.


----------



## barkinos98

Can someone help me out?
Ever since i installed a new raid array and installed fresh windows, my system has been booting up waaaay slower.
i was using a 840 pro 256gb and now im using ultra 2 480gb in raid 0.

the issue is, the time taken from pressing button to the login screen has increased. it used to be the GTX780 post screen, the "press del or f2 for bios" screen, a few times of that -- searching thing then onto windows boot.

now, after the first time bios screen i get the intel raid screen, and goes back to the "press del or f2" and then proceeds to do the search and boot.

is there a way to close all of this and force my board to go to straight to the raid array? on a Z97 with G3258 and a much inferior sandisk 64gb windows 10 boots much, much faster...
i dont even need to see the TUF logo screen, so if i can turn that off that'd be great as well.


----------



## QuietGamer

What disks are in the RAID? I can't tell from the parts listed.

If the disks are 2 different sizes and different controllers it may be "freaking out" the raid.

If memory serves then it is best to have both SSDs from the same company, same size and the same firmware versions.

Just a thought.

I use 2 Intel 730s in Raid 0 and it is stupid fast.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> What disks are in the RAID? I can't tell from the parts listed.
> 
> If the disks are 2 different sizes and different controllers it may be "freaking out" the raid.
> 
> If memory serves then it is best to have both SSDs from the same company, same size and the same firmware versions.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> I use 2 Intel 730s in Raid 0 and it is stupid fast.


im using identical fresh drives, it came wednesday.
but the actual boot is not *exactly* the problem, the sequence is... there's just too much stuff even when the fast boot is enabled.
somehow, MSI can pull this off with a much less inferior board, makes you wonder why cant asus too.


----------



## GENO'S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traveleon*
> 
> Right let us know the result when I have some time I'll do some board look ups


Thanks all, for the great help!


----------



## Traveleon

Planning out my custom loop decided to stay away from the AIO cooler setups only doing a basic setup CPU/GPu but have palns to give the sabetooth X58 a good overhaul when I do, plan to re-thermal paste everything with some high grade PK-Zero thermal compound be the 1st time using it but read good things about it.
So my question to other sabetooth owners I know the NB/SB has thermal compound under their heat sinks (plan to add a 40mm pwm fan to the NB) But what is under the mosfet heat sinks is it thermal compound or is thermal pads ? if it's thermal pads what thickness should I order in ? was looking at the grey stuff over the blue that I see mostly on flea bay it seems to have the best cooling if that's what I need to get if it's thermal compound I'll just use the PK-Zero.


----------



## Fearlessleader

In all these 156 pages did anyone do an overclocking guide I was cleaning out my closet and found a brand new Sabertooth X58 version so I picked up an I7 975 SLBEQ chip for about 60$ and I have 12 Gigs of Dominator 8-8-8-24 Now the chip has the unlocked multiplier So from what I remember that make overclocking a whole bunch easy on the memory but I would like to try to get the memory running at about 1800 as it rated at 1600 I thought that I should be able to loosen up the timing a bit and get that out of it I would hope.
I was running the memory in my AsUS P6T Deluxe and it worked great so I see no reason it should not work well in the Sabertooth. Once I get it fire up I should remember all the stuff to turn off as soon as I get a eyeball on the bios
I could use so tip like the best version Bios to use and a quick rundown of the turn-off and leave stuff. I searched a bunch of times but did not see any kind of a guide and since it been a few years since I did a 17 Socket 1333 and it the first time to ever do an Extream version I do know you go about it a bit different and should be a bit easier overall to overclock. I know many are wondering why I am bothering with this setup and truth is is a money thing. My disability my income, not nothing to write howe about and my wife's 775 is really old even it has an extreme chip in as well overall it will still be a nice upgrade for her we are adding a new SSD drive and a GTX 750 TI super clocked as well.

so while this won't be up to the standards of many of the guys here. I think for her it will be great. We are also adding a 3tb mass storage drive to and a blu-ray drive So it will still be a nice PC for here when she plays Browser games Lord Of The ring Online I am hoping t to get a overclock around 4.2 4.3 GHZfor around 400$ invested and her current machine is on its last leg.

So I am asking Please that someone could help me a bit to go down the right path this is not my first time its jus been a bit so mostly I need a refresher I can't remember there is on of the setting for the CPU you have to be careful of or you can easy cook the thing. That is something I would rather avoid


----------



## CannedBullets

How loud are the two small fans that come with the Z170 Sabertooth?

Also will this memory work properly with the Z170 Sabertooth? Its not listed as compatible on Asus's website.

https://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-memory-cmd16gx4m2b3000c15


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> How loud are the two small fans that come with the Z170 Sabertooth?
> 
> Also will this memory work properly with the Z170 Sabertooth? Its not listed as compatible on Asus's website.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/part/corsair-memory-cmd16gx4m2b3000c15


If they are anything comparable to the Z77 one, quite, but not too loud. A screaming PSU will shadow the whine, but you will pick it up when running along with decent 1800/2200 RPM fans (like the EK-Vardars, from personal experience).

Regarding the memory - chances are it will work. So far I haven't encountered memory that simply doesn't work with a motherboard. At most, you will have to configure it manually.

Also, hello club!







I should've been here a couple of years ago, I guess.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> If they are anything comparable to the Z77 one, quite, but not too loud. A screaming PSU will shadow the whine, but you will pick it up when running along with decent 1800/2200 RPM fans (like the EK-Vardars, from personal experience).
> 
> Regarding the memory - chances are it will work. So far I haven't encountered memory that simply doesn't work with a motherboard. At most, you will have to configure it manually.
> 
> Also, hello club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should've been here a couple of years ago, I guess.


Yeah hopefully the sound isn't too noticeable from the fans since I'm planning on using both. I'll manually configure the memory just to be safe.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> If they are anything comparable to the Z77 one, quite, but not too loud. A screaming PSU will shadow the whine, but you will pick it up when running along with decent 1800/2200 RPM fans (like the EK-Vardars, from personal experience).
> 
> Regarding the memory - chances are it will work. So far I haven't encountered memory that simply doesn't work with a motherboard. At most, you will have to configure it manually.
> 
> Also, hello club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should've been here a couple of years ago, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah hopefully the sound isn't too noticeable from the fans since I'm planning on using both. I'll manually configure the memory just to be safe.
Click to expand...

I am not 100% sure but I think there was a way to switch between several preset profiles for the assistant fans, if not fine-grained control over their rotation.

Changing the max duty cycle within BIOS should do the trick, IIRC.


----------



## chebornek

I've looked just about everywhere I could think to search. I'm currently scoping out the online ASUS manual for their Z170 Sabertooth. I have not checked all 155 previous pages of this thread however, though I have searched with a few keywords, to no avail.

I cannot find the on-board dimensions for their z170 CPU socket & aftermarket cooler back plate 'holes'. Specifically where they are in relation to the top and side edges of the motherboard. That kind of information would be handy to assemblers. My case has a CPU cut-out...but when used previously for an AMD Phenom II x4 cpu installation @ an MSI 790fx-gd70 motherboard, I felt it necessary to enlarge that hole with a hacksaw. It appears I might have to do some more sawing and filing.

I've got one of these coming later this week. Will be mounting a Corsair H80i V2 AIO to it - inside a 6 year old Coolermaster 690 II Advanced. I'm also a bit concerned about the clearance behind the motherboard to the case mounting panel.

Also, and this is something I've never seen addressed nor answered anywhere. With the metal backplate for the TUF motherboard itself. How much clearance is there between that backplate and the mounting panel for most cases? I know there are standoffs of course, but I notice the TUF back panel seems to increase the thickness of their motherboard assembly altogether. I'm going to assume that it is sufficient or else we'd have all heard numerous horror stories of various TUF boards shorting and frying, upon initial power up.

I've toyed with the idea of threading the Corsair USB cable from the water pump - up towards the top of the board and then behind it - down towards the bottom, to plug it into one of the available USB2 ports, in an attempt to keep things tidier, up front. But I question the clearance behind the motherboard.

Failing any information from you folks, I suppose I'll just have to shade-tree engineer things when the parts arrive on Friday or Saturday. TIA

**(addendum dtd 02/10/16)

I found this clearance issue discussed with a brief mention on another website's product review of the Sabertooth X99. I 'm not linking to that site or even attaching a .png image taken of the paragraph verbiage - mainly because the legalese of what can and cannot be posted here at this website is - rather difficult to determine.

Suffice it to say, that I've found that you cannot and should not think of routing any cabling behind the motherboard or between it and the motherboard tray - no room exists to do so. And there are apparently no electrical shorting worries either.


----------



## kithylin

Has anyone here used a 3770k In a P67 Sabertooth with custom water and taken it past 5 ghz? I ask because I already know my 3770K can do this, I'm switching it from air to custom water soon (next week probably) and I'm wondering if I'm needing to try and find a pair of waterblocks for the vrm / mosfet / vreg's sections with this setup... or will the center fan and asus thermal shield be enough once I basically remove the fan cooling from around the cpu socket? (no more cpu fan at all)


----------



## navjack27

i'll start reading thru this thread but i am using a z97 sabertooth mark 2 usb 3.1 with my 5775c and i'd like any tips on how to properly set up the VRM DIGI+ stuff for overclocks. is auto just okay? should i manually set it based on some sort of napkin math? its nice finally having a thermal sensor on the VRM cuz i now know that they prob were overheating before on my z97-a.


----------



## CannedBullets

My motherboard cooling fans on my Sabertooth Z170 stays on after I turn off my PC. What's going on? Everything else turns off. It's just those two fans that keep on spinning. Updating to the latest bios didn't fix it.


----------



## navjack27

assist fan headers


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> assist fan headers


What about them?


----------



## NinNin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> What about them?


You can set how long the asst fans run after shutdown in bios monitor/q-fan control. Default is 1 min I think, got mine set to 5.

I'm using Z170 S, has anyone installed the audio driver from the Asus page? Usually I skip pass the AsusSetep.exe and run the original setup.exe from Realtek or Asmedia or whatever but there is a folder called ACPIPatch and NoHotfix, does this driver require an Asus hotfix? Is it safe to just install Realtek? I don't want the atkexComSvc or AsSysCtrlService processes installed which happens if I use AsusSetup.exe since those processes are always CPU active... About 4%-5%, they are in the ACPIPatch folder.


----------



## chiefo0306

Is there anything different between the Z170 and the Z170 S besides the color? I've searched and couldnt really find a specific answer.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiefo0306*
> 
> Is there anything different between the Z170 and the Z170 S besides the color? I've searched and couldnt really find a specific answer.


If you mean the Sabertooth Z170 Mark I and the Sabertooth Z170 S, the Mark I has dual gigibit LAN, 2 extra SATA connectors, top and bottom motherboard covers, a bunch of dust covers, a third assistant fan header, three temperature sensor cables, and a PCI-E adapter card for Hyper M.2 drive in addition to the onboard M.2.


----------



## webhito

Howdy fellow tuf owners!

Got a weird question for you. It hasn't been more than 2 weeks since I got my hands on a sabertooth Z170 S board, has worked fine with not a single issue. However today I was greeted with a display message that said bios was being updated and not to shut off the computer. I have not tried to update anything nor have I done any modifications in the Bios in the last few days. Has anyone ever had this happen?


----------



## BIOS1902

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> My motherboard cooling fans on my Sabertooth Z170 stays on after I turn off my PC. What's going on? Everything else turns off. It's just those two fans that keep on spinning. Updating to the latest bios didn't fix it.


I had that issue with my z170 S board, issue resolved with not installing AI ste 3 or the thermal program, go into bios and you can disable feature. Hasn't happened since then. Reason I did not install AI suite 3 or the thermal program is that I found the program to not work correctly to control the fans in my system and that the BIOS did a better job. Plus AI3 was eating up resources.


----------



## KedarWolf

When I get home I can take BIOS screenshots and make a BIOS .txt file of my i7 5960x/Sabertooth X99 at 4.7ghz CPU/4.4GHZ 3200MHZ memory cache using Adaptive/Offset voltages I just got stable 1 hour RealBench, 1 hour stressapptest and 3 hours AIDA64 cache stress test and post them here. I'd post the screenshots of the stress test results as well.









I have a really good chip though and not many will get the same results but still many of the settings are valid for lower overclocks as well.









See my signature below for voltages etc. They are nice and low for the clocks I'm getting.









4.7GHZ_setting.txt 38k .txt file







Bios Screenshots below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


























Disable the Serial Port, unused SATA ports, anything your not actually using like extra Ethernet port, whatever. I included a screen of a few SATA ports disabled.

To get the RAM third timings I set my RAM at 16-16-17-34 1T Manual, not XMP at 3200MHZ with everything on Auto except DRAM Ref Cycle Time 278, DRAM Refresh Interval (tREFI) 22066, Read To Pre Time (tRTP) 4, Four ACT Win Time (tFAW) 16, CAS Write Latency 14 (tWCL) but you want it lowest it'll boot at, tRWDR2 5, tRWDD 5, tWRSR2 4 which I tested stable at those settings with stressapptest. CKE Minimal Pulse Width (tCKE) is best left on Auto. I didn't change RTL IOL settings or IO Control settings.

Then I changed the memory to 2200MHZ, rebooted, manually set all the timings to what it was showing as on Auto for all secondary and third timings except the above what I already verified as stable. Then rebooted at 3200. Then I ran stresapptest again, passed, wouldn't pass if I did the same with 2133MHZ Auto settings.

This is how I quickly got good third timings, trick is get it stable with the first set of tweaks that work for you, then get it working with the rest stable with the lowest RAM speed Auto settings you stay stable at at your set RAM speed.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIOS1902*
> 
> I had that issue with my z170 S board, issue resolved with not installing AI ste 3 or the thermal program, go into bios and you can disable feature. Hasn't happened since then. Reason I did not install AI suite 3 or the thermal program is that I found the program to not work correctly to control the fans in my system and that the BIOS did a better job. Plus AI3 was eating up resources.


I don't have the ai suite installed but I will check the thermal option you mention. Cheers.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Howdy fellow tuf owners!
> 
> Got a weird question for you. It hasn't been more than 2 weeks since I got my hands on a sabertooth Z170 S board, has worked fine with not a single issue. However today I was greeted with a display message that said bios was being updated and not to shut off the computer. I have not tried to update anything nor have I done any modifications in the Bios in the last few days. Has anyone ever had this happen?


I've had boards do that from time to time, it reboots, no issues. But if you're concerned you can save your BIOS profile, load optimized defaults, reflash same BIOS, make sure your CSM, Fastboot and Secure Boot settings at the same as you had them before setting optimzed defaults, then restore your overclock profile. If you don't have the CSM etc. settings the same as before you loaded up optimized defaults, PC will freeze when loading the profile.








If you flash a new BIOS you'll need to manually restore all your settings, the BIOS profile won't load from different bios's. If your motherboard as the option to make a .txt file of your BIOS settings you can print that out to use it when you reapply the BIOS settings with a newer BIOS flash.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've had boards do that from time to time, it reboots, no issues. But if you're concerned you can save your BIOS profile, load optimized defaults, reflash same BIOS, make sure your CSM, Fastboot and Secure Boot settings at the same as you had them before setting optimzed defaults, then restore your overclock profile. If you don't have the CSM etc. settings the same as before you loaded up optimized defaults, PC will freeze when loading the profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you flash a new BIOS you'll need to manually restore all your settings, the BIOS profile won't load from different bios's. If your motherboard as the option to make a .txt file of your BIOS settings you can print that out to use it when you reapply the BIOS settings with a newer BIOS flash.


Cheers! For some reason the board by itself stopped being stupid, it seems that from switching gpu's it was doing this.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Still got some love up in this club? Finally updating from z77. Three Asrock boards in four years. Couldn't wait to come back to Asus.


----------



## KedarWolf

After much tweaking, these are the BIOS settings I've settled on that are stable on my Sabertooth X99 and 5960x with 128GB of Corsair LPX RAM. Just ran StressAppTest fine, ran RealBench earlier and going to run AIDA64 cache stress test later but it ran for a while no trouble in preliminary testing.

For the results I've getting voltages are pretty good. CPU at 4.7GHZ, 1.25v, cache at 4.4GHZ .343v offset - 1.209v while stress testing, SA at .315 offset - 1.112v while stress testing, CPU Input at 1.91v and RAM at 2666MHZ 12-13-12-27 1T at 1.34v Eventual, LLC 5. RAM voltages run around 1.35v while stress testing though and CPU Input around 1.88V as well.

Edit: Added RealBench, HCI and AIDA screens.






128GB_BIOS_settings.txt 38k .txt file



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tintreach

rm -rf *..... wrong thread


----------



## erso44

so running three way sli?


----------



## levibaker88

Evening all, I'm after some pointers on some auto settings within the UEFI BIOS that could be manually set to help reduce temperature whilst the CPU is being overclocked. As an example, you set a manual vcore instead of auto as the additional voltage increases heat output.

I've got a 4790k with an EK Predator 360 for cooling, the current overclock is 4.4GHz @ 1.15V. After 5hrs of AIDA64 stress test temps will start touching on the 90 degree (C) mark. I also in Aus and the ambient temp is generally hot, which I think is also playing a part in the high temps.

Any assistance or pointers are appreciated.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levibaker88*
> 
> Evening all, I'm after some pointers on some auto settings within the UEFI BIOS that could be manually set to help reduce temperature whilst the CPU is being overclocked. As an example, you set a manual vcore instead of auto as the additional voltage increases heat output.
> 
> I've got a 4790k with an EK Predator 360 for cooling, the current overclock is 4.4GHz @ 1.15V. After 5hrs of AIDA64 stress test temps will start touching on the 90 degree (C) mark. I also in Aus and the ambient temp is generally hot, which I think is also playing a part in the high temps.
> 
> Any assistance or pointers are appreciated.


I have a Predator 360 and a 5960x at 1.264v and I max out with RealBench at 80C at most. And this with a GPU block in the mix.

I'm thinking you need to reapply your thermal paste and/or set a custom fan/pump curve on your 360. 90C at 1.15v is way too high for a 360.

I set my fan curve for pump/fans at 35% at 50C, 60% at 60C and 100% at 70C. It only ever goes above 70C while stress testing so always stays 60% and lower while gaming, but will max out when running RealBench or AIDA or anything which you want while stress testing.

I'd do the pea method on the thermal paste, small pea sized dot in the middle of the CPU, put the 360 block on, move it in a circular motion a minute or so to spread the paste without lifting the waterblock off the CPU, tighten the screws, also making sure block keeps contact.

And use Grizzly Kryonaut or something equally good for thermal paste.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *levibaker88*
> 
> Evening all, I'm after some pointers on some auto settings within the UEFI BIOS that could be manually set to help reduce temperature whilst the CPU is being overclocked. As an example, you set a manual vcore instead of auto as the additional voltage increases heat output.
> 
> I've got a 4790k with an EK Predator 360 for cooling, the current overclock is 4.4GHz @ 1.15V. After 5hrs of AIDA64 stress test temps will start touching on the 90 degree (C) mark. I also in Aus and the ambient temp is generally hot, which I think is also playing a part in the high temps.
> 
> Any assistance or pointers are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Predator 360 and a 5960x at 1.264v and I max out with RealBench at 80C at most. And this with a GPU block in the mix.
> 
> I'm thinking you need to reapply your thermal paste and/or set a custom fan/pump curve on your 360. 90C at 1.15v is way too high for a 360.
> 
> I set my fan curve for pump/fans at 35% at 50C, 60% at 60C and 100% at 70C. It only ever goes above 70C while stress testing so always stays 60% and lower while gaming, but will max out when running RealBench or AIDA or anything which you want while stress testing.
> 
> I'd do the pea method on the thermal paste, small pea sized dot in the middle of the CPU, put the 360 block on, move it in a circular motion a minute or so to spread the paste without lifting the waterblock off the CPU, tighten the screws, also making sure block keeps contact.
> 
> And use Grizzly Kryonaut or something equally good for thermal paste.
Click to expand...

Oh, and if you left your other voltages on Auto they may be running too high, I'd figure out how to manually set everything you need.

I've never overclocked a 4790k so can't really advice on that but check http://www.overclock.net/t/1488891/asus-z97-motherboards-official-support-thread/0_20 and someone will have posted or can post BIOS screenshots for you. I think that's the thread for a 4790k.

Sheesh, meant to edit the post, not a new post. I hate when I do that.


----------



## levibaker88

Thanks for the link. I thought it could have been thermal paste too, but I just recently replaced the tubing on my Predator with some clear stuff and the spread of thermal paste was good. I'm thinking it is other auto voltage settings, but there are heaps!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levibaker88*
> 
> Thanks for the link. I thought it could have been thermal paste too, but I just recently replaced the tubing on my Predator with some clear stuff and the spread of thermal paste was good. I'm thinking it is other auto voltage settings, but there are heaps!


Voltages on Auto can be dangerously high, especially if you have your CPU ratio set high.

I'd seriously look into others BIOS settings and manually set them. Getting 90C at 1.15v on CPU isn't good at all.


----------



## levibaker88

Certainly agree, found some more info on cache ratio that could help and I'll run a stress test to get the max voltages used (which should be excess to what's required) and plug the manual values into the BIOS.


----------



## grayfox11

Hi im new here and would like to join the club. im using Asus Sabertooth z170 Mark 1.


Spoiler: My Rig!



CPU
Intel Core i7 6700K
RAM
Corsair Vengeance LPX
Cooling
EK-Coolstream PE240
Cooling
EK-Vardar F3-120 PWM (1850rpm)
Cooling
Thermaltake PETG Tube
Keyboard
Varmilo VBm87 Mint Green
Mouse
Logitech G403 Prodigy Wireless Gaming Mouse
Motherboard
SABERTOOTH Z170 MARK 1
RAM
Corsair Vengeance LPX
Cooling
EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360)
Cooling
EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)
Cooling
EK-Supremacy EVO
Power
CORSAIR AX860 860W Power Supply
Graphics
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Seahawk EK-X
Hard Drive
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E500B/AM)
Cooling
Corsair SP120 PWM High Performance (2350rpm)
Cooling
Thermaltake Brass Fitting
OS
Windows 10 Pro
Case
Cooler Master Storm Stryker Case


----------



## erso44

So my ASUS Sabertooth X79 MoBo didn´t POST and I send it for RMA and few days later they emailed me....

CID code CID Description
CID01 Pins inside the socket are damaged
CID02 Heat sink paste in CPU socket
CID03 Missing Component
CID04 Damaged Components by customer
CID05 PCB Traces Scratched
CID06 PCB Broken
CID07 PCB Oxidation (component Oxidation)
CID08 PCB Dirty
CID09 PCB Burned by short on USB port
CID10 PCB Burned by short on CHASIS_FAN
CID11 PCB Burned by short on 1394 port
CID12 PCB Burned high voltage on LAN connector
CID13 PCB Burned because customer screw too much and short PCB
CID14 PCI-E card was not installed properly
CID15 Broken Warranty label
CID18 PCB Deflect / bad mounting by customer
CID19 Unauthorized repair
CID20 PCB damaged by customer
CID21 All chips destroyed by high voltage from power or conector

that´s insane...









what am I goint to do with my CPU and RAM? I could only buy a used X79 or I have to change to a new system...


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> So my ASUS Sabertooth X79 MoBo didn´t POST and I send it for RMA and few days later they emailed me....
> 
> CID code CID Description
> CID01 Pins inside the socket are damaged
> CID02 Heat sink paste in CPU socket
> CID03 Missing Component
> CID04 Damaged Components by customer
> CID05 PCB Traces Scratched
> CID06 PCB Broken
> CID07 PCB Oxidation (component Oxidation)
> CID08 PCB Dirty
> CID09 PCB Burned by short on USB port
> CID10 PCB Burned by short on CHASIS_FAN
> CID11 PCB Burned by short on 1394 port
> CID12 PCB Burned high voltage on LAN connector
> CID13 PCB Burned because customer screw too much and short PCB
> CID14 PCI-E card was not installed properly
> CID15 Broken Warranty label
> CID18 PCB Deflect / bad mounting by customer
> CID19 Unauthorized repair
> CID20 PCB damaged by customer
> CID21 All chips destroyed by high voltage from power or conector
> 
> that´s insane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what am I goint to do with my CPU and RAM? I could only buy a used X79 or I have to change to a new system...


Shouldn't of went with ASUS. It's fairly well known on the internet that they actively deny warranty claims, or send broken products back to customers when sent for RMA, or otherwise completely lie out their arse about warranty repairs. I'm honestly a bit shocked they would of even accepted your request to let you send it back in the first place..... usually no one even gets that far.

^All of that said.. I do personally own an Asus P67 Sabertooth, and right now while it still works, it's a great board and I love it. But it was given to me free. If I was spending my own money and actually had a choice, I'd never spend a dime (or recommend anyone else either for that matter) on anything Asus.


----------



## navjack27

duuuuude you abused that motherboard LOL

jk, i don't think you actively did any of that.
Quote:


> CID21 All chips destroyed by high voltage from power or conector


what would they say about my board?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Shouldn't of went with ASUS. It's fairly well known on the internet that they actively deny warranty claims, or send broken products back to customers when sent for RMA, or otherwise completely lie out their arse about warranty repairs. I'm honestly a bit shocked they would of even accepted your request to let you send it back in the first place..... usually no one even gets that far.
> 
> ^All of that said.. I do personally own an Asus P67 Sabertooth, and right now while it still works, it's a great board and I love it. But it was given to me free. If I was spending my own money and actually had a choice, I'd never spend a dime (or recommend anyone else either for that matter) on anything Asus.


I am actually preparing a hughe complaint there are a lot of lies and unlogical arguments. Wish me good luck..
I know exactly that they dont have any 2011 MoBos or want to pay my money back. Therefore they say "its your fault. you have destroyed your mobo" lol


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I am actually preparing a hughe complaint there are a lot of lies and unlogical arguments. Wish me good luck..
> I know exactly that they dont have any 2011 MoBos or want to pay my money back. Therefore they say "its your fault. you have destroyed your mobo" lol


It's sad that we have to do this these days but you should of photographed it before packing it up and sending it off to prove you didn't do that.


----------



## erso44

Now I am using a Gigabyte X79 UD3 MoBo. Its sooo hard to find a 2011 Mobo!! I´m glad to caught one. I got it for 145€, better than nothing







and I breaked up watercooling. I lost two GTX780 & a expensive Mobo....









and btw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> duuuuude you abused that motherboard LOL
> 
> jk, i don't think you actively did any of that.
> what would they say about my board?


what are you doing on ubuntu ?


----------



## c0ld

Scored what it looks like a new-open box ASUS X79 Sabertooth for $150, will be putting an old 3930k for cheap $70-$80 from my buddy. Was gonna be a really cheap upgrade but now I found my Antec 920 Kuhler doesn't have a 2011 bracket and I'll have to buy a new cpu cooler


----------



## levibaker88

Would it be worth while breaking out another thread for the Z97 Sabertooth Mark S to track users and limited edition numbers? Could potentially add special Mark S builds like on the TUF website and the sub-zero build that LTT did a while back.

Or is the OP still around to add a spreadsheet to the first post to track names, numbers etc?


----------



## Benjiw

Has anyone with a Z170 sabertooth mk1 had any success in controlling their fans with speedfan or other cos I'm getting very fed up of them on the lowest setting or 100% all out, and the bios control for them is horrid.


----------



## PipJones

Hi,

I've just ordered myself an Asus Sabertooth X79 to replace my Sabertooth X58 (+X5675) and I'm after some CPU advice.

My goal is a 4Ghz+ overclock on a Xeon 6-Core CPU.

Is this achievable with both of these?

Intel Xeon E5-1650 v2 (3.5G,130W,L3:12M,6C,HT)
Intel Xeon E5-1660 v2 (3.7G,130W,L3:15M,6C,HT)

Can anyone post some AIDA cache and memory benchmarks for these two?

I am also tempted by an 8-Core CPU, does anyone have any experience in O/C'ing these?

Intel Xeon E5-2650 v2 (2.6G,95W,L3:20M,8C,HT)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kithylin

PipJones said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just ordered myself an Asus Sabertooth X79 to replace my Sabertooth X58 (+X5675) and I'm after some CPU advice.
> 
> My goal is a 4Ghz+ overclock on a Xeon 6-Core CPU.
> 
> Is this achievable with both of these?
> 
> Intel Xeon E5-1650 v2 (3.5G,130W,L3:12M,6C,HT)
> Intel Xeon E5-1660 v2 (3.7G,130W,L3:15M,6C,HT)
> 
> Can anyone post some AIDA cache and memory benchmarks for these two?
> 
> I am also tempted by an 8-Core CPU, does anyone have any experience in O/C'ing these?
> 
> Intel Xeon E5-2650 v2 (2.6G,95W,L3:20M,8C,HT)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No it's not possible. You can not overclock xeon cpu's in x79 at all. You have to buy Intel I7 series K or X processors for x79. This is a limitation imposed by Intel and nothing anyone can do about it. You can't overclock processors by the FSB / Bus speed like you could with x58, multiplier only now. And the xeon processors for x79 have a locked multiplier.


----------



## PipJones

kithylin said:


> No it's not possible. You can not overclock xeon cpu's in x79 at all. You have to buy Intel I7 series K or X processors for x79. This is a limitation imposed by Intel and nothing anyone can do about it. You can't overclock processors by the FSB / Bus speed like you could with x58, multiplier only now. And the xeon processors for x79 have a locked multiplier.



Oh dear, that's not good news at all. I was hoping to do what this person did, just not to 5Ghz!

http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1496856-mystery-behind-unlocked-xeons.html

CPU-Z validation: http://valid.x86.fr/0zg7jq


----------



## kithylin

PipJones said:


> Oh dear, that's not good news at all. I was hoping to do what this person did, just not to 5Ghz!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1496856-mystery-behind-unlocked-xeons.html
> 
> CPU-Z validation: http://valid.x86.fr/0zg7jq


Those are engineering sample xeons. And not all of them are guaranteed to overclock. Some do, some do not. Generally the ones based on the exact same specs as the K-Series or X-series desktop chips (same cache and base mhz speed and turbo speed) might overclock. But it's a big unknown. You may very well buy one of the exact same model and yours not be unlocked.

Besides that, good X79 boards are still around $350 today, and the cheapest unlocked i6 for it (I7-3930K) are $100, and you can't use your 1.65v triple-channel ddr3 ram from your x58 system in x79. Or rather, you can, but it's unhealthy for the cpu long-term. You should be running 1.50v ddr3, which you'd have to buy more ram again.. and x79 runs quad-channel, not triple-channel. So you have to buy ram for it in matching sets of 4. After it's all said and done you almost may as well be buying a newer x99 system, it'd almost pretty close in price (even used) even after ddr4 prices. Also you can't buy anything for x79 brand new anymore unless you pay through the nose for new-old-stock on ebay... which would almost end up costing as much as a new i7-8700K system after that.

EDIT: I reviewed that thread you posted there. Look at the screen shots. They're -NOT- unlocked chips, they're just as locked as the day they shipped, that's the max turbo multiplier for those chips (top bin chips) and they're adjusting the FSB for their "Overclock". You're not supposed to overclock by FSB with newer platforms (Sandy bridge / x79 or newer). Some people do but it's generally -EXTREMELY- unstable and will not work at all for a 24-7-365 overclock. Besides that most sandy bridge or x79 boards won't even let you adjust FSB more than +5 Mhz or less, if they even do at all.


----------



## PipJones

*Great information, thanks!*

Hey, thanks for your detailed response, I really appreciate it. Looks like I have a lot to learn about the X79 platform.

I've already bought a Sabertooth X79 and an E5-2609 is on the way, just to get me up and running.

It's a shame our system builds haven't migrated to the new site, I've already got an RVE X99 and 2x Sabertooth X58 setups. This X79 is just a new play project to consume bits that I had around, like, 9x Corsair 2Gb DDR3-1866. It's not on the QVL list, but, other Corsair with the same spec is. Fun to try!

I'm sure that I will be back with more questions. Once again, thanks for your post.




kithylin said:


> Those are engineering sample xeons. And not all of them are guaranteed to overclock. Some do, some do not. Generally the ones based on the exact same specs as the K-Series or X-series desktop chips (same cache and base mhz speed and turbo speed) might overclock. But it's a big unknown. You may very well buy one of the exact same model and yours not be unlocked.
> 
> Besides that, good X79 boards are still around $350 today, and the cheapest unlocked i6 for it (I7-3930K) are $100, and you can't use your 1.65v triple-channel ddr3 ram from your x58 system in x79. Or rather, you can, but it's unhealthy for the cpu long-term. You should be running 1.50v ddr3, which you'd have to buy more ram again.. and x79 runs quad-channel, not triple-channel. So you have to buy ram for it in matching sets of 4. After it's all said and done you almost may as well be buying a newer x99 system, it'd almost pretty close in price (even used) even after ddr4 prices. Also you can't buy anything for x79 brand new anymore unless you pay through the nose for new-old-stock on ebay... which would almost end up costing as much as a new i7-8700K system after that.
> 
> EDIT: I reviewed that thread you posted there. Look at the screen shots. They're -NOT- unlocked chips, they're just as locked as the day they shipped, that's the max turbo multiplier for those chips (top bin chips) and they're adjusting the FSB for their "Overclock". You're not supposed to overclock by FSB with newer platforms (Sandy bridge / x79 or newer). Some people do but it's generally -EXTREMELY- unstable and will not work at all for a 24-7-365 overclock. Besides that most sandy bridge or x79 boards won't even let you adjust FSB more than +5 Mhz or less, if they even do at all.


----------



## PipJones

*It worked ...*

I could not help myself and had to find out if the E5-1650v2 had an unlocked multiplier.

Got one, pretty sure that it is not an engineering sample (ES). Already running x40, BIOS will let me go further - the multiplier is not locked.

https://valid.x86.fr/rdvnk2







kithylin said:


> Those are engineering sample xeons. And not all of them are guaranteed to overclock. Some do, some do not. Generally the ones based on the exact same specs as the K-Series or X-series desktop chips (same cache and base mhz speed and turbo speed) might overclock. But it's a big unknown. You may very well buy one of the exact same model and yours not be unlocked.
> 
> Besides that, good X79 boards are still around $350 today, and the cheapest unlocked i6 for it (I7-3930K) are $100, and you can't use your 1.65v triple-channel ddr3 ram from your x58 system in x79. Or rather, you can, but it's unhealthy for the cpu long-term. You should be running 1.50v ddr3, which you'd have to buy more ram again.. and x79 runs quad-channel, not triple-channel. So you have to buy ram for it in matching sets of 4. After it's all said and done you almost may as well be buying a newer x99 system, it'd almost pretty close in price (even used) even after ddr4 prices. Also you can't buy anything for x79 brand new anymore unless you pay through the nose for new-old-stock on ebay... which would almost end up costing as much as a new i7-8700K system after that.
> 
> EDIT: I reviewed that thread you posted there. Look at the screen shots. They're -NOT- unlocked chips, they're just as locked as the day they shipped, that's the max turbo multiplier for those chips (top bin chips) and they're adjusting the FSB for their "Overclock". You're not supposed to overclock by FSB with newer platforms (Sandy bridge / x79 or newer). Some people do but it's generally -EXTREMELY- unstable and will not work at all for a 24-7-365 overclock. Besides that most sandy bridge or x79 boards won't even let you adjust FSB more than +5 Mhz or less, if they even do at all.


----------



## kithylin

PipJones said:


> I could not help myself and had to find out if the E5-1650v2 had an unlocked multiplier.
> 
> Got one, pretty sure that it is not an engineering sample (ES). Already running x40, BIOS will let me go further - the multiplier is not locked.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/rdvnk2


If you are able to then do go higher and post your results and come back to us please. Anything above 40X would be an actual overclock with that chip.


----------



## PipJones

I thought max turbo was only x39 on those chips?

I had it running at x44 last night. I haven't got the screen shots and links for AIDA and CPU-Z.

I do have this, 3dmark run at x44.

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14963650

I was comparing X5675 4Ghz vs E5-1650v2 4Ghz vs E5-1650v2 4.4Ghz 

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14963545/fs/14963650/fs/14793013#




kithylin said:


> If you are able to then do go higher and post your results and come back to us please. Anything above 40X would be an actual overclock with that chip.


----------



## PipJones

*x47 and rising ...*

CPU-Z

x44: https://valid.x86.fr/38fi5z

x45: https://valid.x86.fr/38fi5z

x47: https://valid.x86.fr/wt7w6s

Some AIDA's

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=93385&thumb=1

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=93393&thumb=1

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=93401&thumb=1




kithylin said:


> If you are able to then do go higher and post your results and come back to us please. Anything above 40X would be an actual overclock with that chip.


----------



## raptori

Hello everyone , I have x79 sabertooth mobo and I don't remember having any problem the last time I used it ( 6 months ago) I have dual system each on different SSD one old win10 and one just installed , the problem(s) are:

long cold boot (specifically windows 10 loading rotating dots ).
In device manager Intel NIC have a yellow triangle with code 10
In device manager intel management engine interface have a yellow triangle with(STATUS_DEVICE_POWER_FAILURE)

I tried drivers on ASUS web page , or updating drivers from device manager , clean windows install , turn-off fast boot within windows ,reflashing bios with latest from asus although it's very old .

all of these problems disappear if I give the PC a normal restart !! and always come back at a cold boot, so anyone have such problems or know what could be the cause ?

I also noticed that there is No LAN light after every cold boot until I restart the PC ( could it be a HW problem ?)

cpu 3930K OC 4GHz ( also tried default )
RAM 16GB 4x4GB
GTX980
a couple of SSDs and HDD

no extra devices attached just a KB and mouse.

Thanks.


----------

